# Biden won in 2020 because of the absentee vote



## AzogtheDefiler

Not that there is anything wrong with that....still very interesting. 

*If we had data for all 50 states, we would likely see Trump winning the Election Day vote in almost all of them and Biden winning the absentee vote in almost all of them.*









						What Absentee Voting Looked Like In All 50 States
					

It was historically popular -- and historically Democratic.




					fivethirtyeight.com


----------



## skye

Biden won because he and all the demrats thugs stole the election.

That's why, and in many  more ways than one.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

skye said:


> Biden won because he and all the demrats thugs stole the election.
> 
> That's why, and in many  more ways than one.


Admit the chart above is most interesting


----------



## skye

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Admit the chart above is most interesting




Chart  interesting? yeah

They stole the election.


----------



## Rambunctious

The blue districts in at least 5 states ballot stuffed unverified ballots by the thousands...and given a chance they will do it again....


----------



## westwall

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Not that there is anything wrong with that....still very interesting.
> 
> *If we had data for all 50 states, we would likely see Trump winning the Election Day vote in almost all of them and Biden winning the absentee vote in almost all of them.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Absentee Voting Looked Like In All 50 States
> 
> 
> It was historically popular -- and historically Democratic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fivethirtyeight.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 602454




He stole the election.


----------



## Gabe Lackmann

"absentee ballots" was it?


----------



## Lesh

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Not that there is anything wrong with that.


Then why bring it up?

Dems were worried abut the virus so they voted absentee.

Republicans were not and Trump told them to vote in person.

Pretty simple


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Lesh said:


> Then why bring it up?
> 
> Dems were worried abut the virus so they voted absentee.
> 
> Republicans were not and Trump told them to vote in person.
> 
> Pretty simple


Aha..the virus only kills Republicans and not Democrats or Independents? I bring it up because the optics are horrible.


----------



## Lesh

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Aha..the virus only kills Republicans and not Democrats or Independents? I bring it up because the optics are horrible.


Bullshit. You bring it up because you're a troll


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Lesh said:


> Bullshit. You bring it up because you're a troll


Well then why are you posting here? I am being very polite. If you don’t see that the optics are horrible I cannot help you. If we fix the optics it goes a long way to fix the country. Your response is that there is no proof of widespread fraud, I agree. There is also no proof of widespread speeding but people speed all the time. The optics here are horrible and hence many believe the election was stolen.


----------



## Dragonlady

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Not that there is anything wrong with that....still very interesting.
> 
> *If we had data for all 50 states, we would likely see Trump winning the Election Day vote in almost all of them and Biden winning the absentee vote in almost all of them.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Absentee Voting Looked Like In All 50 States
> 
> 
> It was historically popular -- and historically Democratic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fivethirtyeight.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 602454



Trump spent an entire year telling his voters that mail in ballots wouldn't be counted.  The Post Office would lose them, they were subject to fraud.  His voters believed him and went in person.  People who have a  choice will vote by mail because Republicans have closed so many polling stations in poor neighbourhoods, in red states.

When you close polling stations, making it harder for people to vote in person, voting by mail becomes your only alternative.


----------



## BrokeLoser

Lesh said:


> Then why bring it up?
> 
> Dems were worried abut the virus so they voted absentee.
> 
> Republicans were not and Trump told them to vote in person.
> 
> Pretty simple





Lesh said:


> Bullshit. You bring it up because you're a troll


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Dragonlady said:


> Trump spent an entire year telling his voters that mail in ballots wouldn't be counted.  The Post Office would lose them, they were subject to fraud.  His voters believed him and went in person.  People who have a  choice will vote by mail because Republicans have closed so many polling stations in poor neighbourhoods, in red states.
> 
> When you close polling stations, making it harder for people to vote in person, voting by mail becomes your only alternative.


So it was only an alternative for Independents and Democrats? I see.


----------



## WTH_Progs?

skye said:


> Biden won because he and all the demrats thugs stole the election.
> 
> That's why, and in many  more ways than one.



We were just discussing how the true definition of "WOKE" is to recognize the Demonicrooks stole the election.

Crooked-COVID the same.


----------



## Lesh

AzogtheDefiler said:


> So it was only an alternative for Independents and Democrats? I see.


No one but you said anything of the kind dumbshit


----------



## Dogmaphobe

I suppose "absentee" IS one way of describing those who are absent from among the living, now that I think of it.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Lesh said:


> No one but you said anything of the kind dumbshit


That was the inference. Trump also won in blue states who would not close polling stations per the allegation. How do you explain that? Please remain civil. No reason to get testy.


----------



## BrokeLoser

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Not that there is anything wrong with that....still very interesting.
> 
> *If we had data for all 50 states, we would likely see Trump winning the Election Day vote in almost all of them and Biden winning the absentee vote in almost all of them.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Absentee Voting Looked Like In All 50 States
> 
> 
> It was historically popular -- and historically Democratic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fivethirtyeight.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 602454


“But, but, but…..RUSSIA!”
Just say it Lesh


----------



## Lesh

Lesh said:


> Dems were worried abut the virus so they voted absentee.
> 
> Republicans were not and Trump told them to vote in person.
> 
> Pretty simple





AzogtheDefiler said:


> That was the inference.


Nope


----------



## Muhammed

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Not that there is anything wrong with that....still very interesting.
> 
> *If we had data for all 50 states, we would likely see Trump winning the Election Day vote in almost all of them and Biden winning the absentee vote in almost all of them.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Absentee Voting Looked Like In All 50 States
> 
> 
> It was historically popular -- and historically Democratic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fivethirtyeight.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 602454


Quid pro Joe won because of *fraudulent* absentee ballots.


----------



## TheGreatSatan

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Admit the chart above is most interesting


Have you seen 2000 mules?  It explains your chart.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Lesh said:


> Nope


That’s my interpretation


----------



## forkup

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Not that there is anything wrong with that....still very interesting.
> 
> *If we had data for all 50 states, we would likely see Trump winning the Election Day vote in almost all of them and Biden winning the absentee vote in almost all of them.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Absentee Voting Looked Like In All 50 States
> 
> 
> It was historically popular -- and historically Democratic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fivethirtyeight.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 602454


So? There was a global pandemic going on making voting in person risky. There was one candidate actively promoting voting by mail. There was another candidate railing against voting by mail, effectively making people who voted for him less likely to do it. 

Yet here you are trying to imply that the fact this is what we saw somehow is "interesting". 

It was predicted before a single vote was cast precisely because of this dynamic. 

Either you are uninformed, (doubtful), or this is a dishonest OP designed to cast doubt without taking an actual position.


----------



## forkup

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Well then why are you posting here? I am being very polite. If you don’t see that the optics are horrible I cannot help you. If we fix the optics it goes a long way to fix the country. Your response is that there is no proof of widespread fraud, I agree. There is also no proof of widespread speeding but people speed all the time. The optics here are horrible and hence many believe the election was stolen.


Actually there is proof of widespread speeding. Drive a day over the freeway, you will find people stopped all over or for that matter drive the speed limit and see how many people pass you. Go to court, you will find people caught speeding. I think all people have been stopped or know people who've been stopped for speeding etc. etc.

As it stands there are a handful of people in the US who've been caught commiting fraud in the 2020 election. All of them Trump supporters. It's like saying a firecracker is the same as an atomic bomb because they both go "boom"


----------



## Batcat

Rambunctious said:


> The blue districts in at least 5 states ballot stuffed unverified ballots by the thousands...and given a chance they will do it again....


Of course the Dems will steal elections if necessary. They play dirty and they play for keeps. 

For example consider how Hillary spied on Trump while he was President. Of course as usual she will get away with it. People don’t obey the law if they don’t fear it will be enforced. 









						Yes, Hillary Clinton spied on Donald Trump — while he was president
					

Special counsel John Durham, who has been investigating the origins of the "Russiagate" hoax for the past year, confirmed in a court filing last Friday that former President Donald Trump was illegally spied upon by associates of Hillary Clinton in order to delegitimize his election victory and…




					www.washingtonexaminer.com


----------



## White 6

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Admit the chart above is most interesting


But not suspicious, as we already knew the mail in was what carried Biden to victory.


----------



## Moonglow

How much longer are yous guys gonna cry over an election?


----------



## Care4all

Rambunctious said:


> The blue districts in at least 5 states ballot stuffed unverified ballots by the thousands...and given a chance they will do it again....


That's just a flat out lie, and you know it!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

forkup said:


> So? There was a global pandemic going on making voting in person risky. There was one candidate actively promoting voting by mail. There was another candidate railing against voting by mail, effectively making people who voted for him less likely to do it.
> 
> Yet here you are trying to imply that the fact this is what we saw somehow is "interesting".
> 
> It was predicted before a single vote was cast precisely because of this dynamic.
> 
> Either you are uninformed, (doubtful), or this is a dishonest OP designed to cast doubt without taking an actual position.


I did Not imply anything. I stated it was interesting. Secondly many believe the election was stolen. The optics are bad. So you are stating that COVID19 only scared Democrats? LOL 

OK


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

White 6 said:


> But not suspicious, as we already knew the mail in was what carried Biden to victory.


 I had no idea that Trump won just about every state via in person voting. That was eye opening to me. The optics are bad. In my view anyway.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

forkup said:


> Actually there is proof of widespread speeding. Drive a day over the freeway, you will find people stopped all over or for that matter drive the speed limit and see how many people pass you. Go to court, you will find people caught speeding. I think all people have been stopped or know people who've been stopped for speeding etc. etc.
> 
> As it stands there are a handful of people in the US who've been caught commiting fraud in the 2020 election. All of them Trump supporters. It's like saying a firecracker is the same as an atomic bomb because they both go "boom"


Not true. I have been speeding for years. Tiny percentage gets pulled over. Same with voter fraud. Actually people speed daily and a tiny tiny tiny percentage gets caught.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Moonglow said:


> How much longer are yous guys gonna cry over an election?


I posted a chart and you immediately got defensive. Why is that? Was the chart innacurate?


----------



## Moonglow

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I posted a chart and you immediately got defensive. Why is that? Was the chart innacurate?


It is a question, not a defense since I care not who gets elected because we get the same no matter who is in charge.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Moonglow said:


> It is a question, not a defense since I care not who gets elected because we get the same no matter who is in charge.


My issue is that the optics look bad and it further creates division. I have zero proof that many mail in ballots were illegal. However, any logical person would agree that it’s easier to commit fraud voting by mail. Hence 40% of the country believes there was fraud in the 2020 election and massive fraud. Charts like this add fuel to that fire. If you can’t see that then I cannot help you.


----------



## Moonglow

AzogtheDefiler said:


> My issue is that the optics look bad and it further creates division. I have zero proof that many mail in ballots were illegal. However, any logical person would agree that it’s easier to commit fraud voting by mail. Hence 40% of the country believes there was fraud in the 2020 election and massive fraud. Charts like this add fuel to that fire. If you can’t see that then I cannot help you.


Too many if's for you to summarize that which you can't prove if you could leave your emotions out of it you may come to a conclusion.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Moonglow said:


> Too many if's for you to summarize that which you can't prove if you could leave your emotions out of it you may come to a conclusion.


What emotions do you see in my OP?


----------



## Moonglow

AzogtheDefiler said:


> What emotions do you see in my OP?


Your imposition of a loss causes you to redundantly reiterate your loss.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Moonglow said:


> Your imposition of a loss causes you to redundantly reiterate your loss.


So you knew before seeing the chart that Trump won just about every state via in person voting? I had No idea. I believe it to be a good discussion point. And again no emotion as you alluded to.


----------



## forkup

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I did Not imply anything. I stated it was interesting. Secondly many believe the election was stolen. The optics are bad. So you are stating that COVID19 only scared Democrats? LOL
> 
> OK


Of course, you implied something. Because "interesting" is simply not a way to describe something that was known. And you implied it again by stating the complete of utter lack of evidence of voter fraud. Despite poll watchers, thousands of lawyers, safeguards in place, and lawyers for Trump when questioned in court saying they aren't aware of voter fraud. Somehow doesn't mean it didn't happen.

The only person I find worse to debate than someone who's irrational is someone who's dishonest.

And another thing, putting up strawmen and false equivalencies doesn't make your argument better. It makes it worse.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

forkup said:


> Of course, you implied something. Because "interesting" is simply not a way to describe something that was known. And you implied it again by stating the complete of utter lack of evidence of voter fraud. Despite poll watchers, thousands of lawyers, safeguards in place, and lawyers for Trump when questioned in court saying they aren't aware of voter fraud. Somehow doesn't mean it didn't happen.
> 
> The only person I find worse to debate than someone who's irrational is someone who's dishonest.
> 
> And another thing, putting up strawmen and false equivalencies doesn't make your argument better. It makes it worse.


It was not known to me until I saw that chart and article so yes it was interesting. What else is interesting is your over explaining. Shows you’re on the defensive. There is nothing inaccurate about that chart. A picture says a 1000 words. Do not put words in my mouth or try to guess what I am thinking. Very dishonest of you.


----------



## iceberg

Lesh said:


> Bullshit. You bring it up because you're a troll


you ever see him at your troll meetings?


----------



## Lesh

AzogtheDefiler said:


> It was not known to me until I saw that chart and article so yes it was interesting.


You're that ignorant? (Actually just dishonest...anyone paying attention knows that)


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Lesh said:


> You're that ignorant? (Actually just dishonest...anyone paying attention knows that)


You knew Trump won every state, even blue ones via in person voting? I had No idea. So yes, I ll admit you’re more informed than I was if you did.


----------



## BrokeLoser

forkup said:


> So? There was a global pandemic going on making voting in person risky. There was one candidate actively promoting voting by mail. There was another candidate railing against voting by mail, effectively making people who voted for him less likely to do it.
> 
> Yet here you are trying to imply that the fact this is what we saw somehow is "interesting".
> 
> It was predicted before a single vote was cast precisely because of this dynamic.
> 
> Either you are uninformed, (doubtful), or this is a dishonest OP designed to cast doubt without taking an actual position.





forkup said:


> Actually there is proof of widespread speeding. Drive a day over the freeway, you will find people stopped all over or for that matter drive the speed limit and see how many people pass you. Go to court, you will find people caught speeding. I think all people have been stopped or know people who've been stopped for speeding etc. etc.
> 
> As it stands there are a handful of people in the US who've been caught commiting fraud in the 2020 election. All of them Trump supporters. It's like saying a firecracker is the same as an atomic bomb because they both go "boom"





White 6 said:


> But not suspicious, as we already knew the mail in was what carried Biden to victory.





Moonglow said:


> How much longer are yous guys gonna cry over an election?





Care4all said:


> That's just a flat out lie, and you know it!





Lesh said:


> You're that ignorant? (Actually just dishonest...anyone paying attention knows that)


Translation:


----------



## BlindBoo

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Not that there is anything wrong with that....still very interesting.
> 
> *If we had data for all 50 states, we would likely see Trump winning the Election Day vote in almost all of them and Biden winning the absentee vote in almost all of them.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Absentee Voting Looked Like In All 50 States
> 
> 
> It was historically popular -- and historically Democratic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fivethirtyeight.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 602454


A fine example of why if is the most powerful word in the universe.

If reality was different, things wouldn't be the same.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Lesh said:


> You're that ignorant? (Actually just dishonest...anyone paying attention knows that)


You knew that Trump won every state via an in person vote? really?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BlindBoo said:


> A fine example of why if is the most powerful word in the universe.
> 
> If reality was different, things wouldn't be the same.


----------



## Lesh

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You knew that* Trump won every state *via an in person vote? really?


Where did I say that?

Where did ANYONE say that?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Lesh said:


> Where did I say that?
> 
> Where did ANYONE say that?


You said what I posted was well known. You’re going in circles. You’re annoying. Get out of this thread if you’re just here to troll please.


----------



## Foolardi

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Not that there is anything wrong with that....still very interesting.
> 
> *If we had data for all 50 states, we would likely see Trump winning the Election Day vote in almost all of them and Biden winning the absentee vote in almost all of them.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Absentee Voting Looked Like In All 50 States
> 
> 
> It was historically popular -- and historically Democratic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fivethirtyeight.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 602454


  We're going to get the actual numbers soon.
   Dinesh D'Souza is unravelling how certain states
 manipulated election results.Like Maricopa County in
   Arizona,for one.We already know about Wisconsin.
   Plus the outright illegality of what Bidens Home
  state of Pennsylvania pulled.
   When you have 102 Million Mail-in ballots { Absentee }
   there are certain to be many troubling results.
   That is specifically why Trump warned numerous times
    using the *2005 Carter/Baker Report.
   Spelling out the Voting risks of Mail-in and Absentee
     ballots.And duplicate registrations across State lines.
    No Verifications of signatures and Registrations.

   * Commission on Federal Election Reform


----------



## Ame®icano

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Not that there is anything wrong with that....still very interesting.
> 
> *If we had data for all 50 states, we would likely see Trump winning the Election Day vote in almost all of them and Biden winning the absentee vote in almost all of them.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Absentee Voting Looked Like In All 50 States
> 
> 
> It was historically popular -- and historically Democratic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fivethirtyeight.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 602454



2 AM


----------



## BrokeLoser

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You said what I posted was well known. You’re going in circles. You’re annoying. Get out of this thread if you’re just here to troll please.


These loons can’t be reasonable…they just get frustrated and scream at the sky…You’ll be called a RACIST any minute now.


----------



## Ame®icano

skye said:


> Biden won because he and all the demrats thugs stole the election.
> 
> That's why, and in many  more ways than one.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Not that there is anything wrong with that....still very interesting.
> 
> *If we had data for all 50 states, we would likely see Trump winning the Election Day vote in almost all of them and Biden winning the absentee vote in almost all of them.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Absentee Voting Looked Like In All 50 States
> 
> 
> It was historically popular -- and historically Democratic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fivethirtyeight.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 602454


This was predicted well in advance of the election. Welcome to 18 months ago.
It makes sense now why you’re always a day late and a dollar short with a lag time like this.


----------



## Golfing Gator

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Admit the chart above is most interesting



Is it?   One party spent 6 plus months attacking mail in voting and telling their people not to use it and that your vote may not count if you do.  One party spent those same 6 months pushing their people to use it and emphasized how safe and secure it was. 

And then you all are like "wow, look at this difference in mail in voting".   And the rest of us are like "well, DUH, what did you expect?"


----------



## candycorn

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Not that there is anything wrong with that....still very interesting.
> 
> *If we had data for all 50 states, we would likely see Trump winning the Election Day vote in almost all of them and Biden winning the absentee vote in almost all of them.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Absentee Voting Looked Like In All 50 States
> 
> 
> It was historically popular -- and historically Democratic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fivethirtyeight.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 602454


He lost because President Biden got a metric ton more votes than your blob who coincidentally weighs a metric ton...


----------



## Golfing Gator

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I bring it up because the optics are horrible.



Only to those who cannot accept their guy lost.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Rambunctious said:


> The blue districts in at least 5 states ballot stuffed unverified ballots by the thousands...and given a chance they will do it again....


Yes! All those states had “secret Dem operatives” as election workers opening and verifying the “fake” ballots and their envelopes that had to be requested by the voter in the first place.  

Just truly stupid.


----------



## BrokeLoser

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Not that there is anything wrong with that....still very interesting.
> 
> *If we had data for all 50 states, we would likely see Trump winning the Election Day vote in almost all of them and Biden winning the absentee vote in almost all of them.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Absentee Voting Looked Like In All 50 States
> 
> 
> It was historically popular -- and historically Democratic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fivethirtyeight.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 602454


Nothing to see here, nothing peculiar at all.
I can’t help but wonder if our resident MODERATES /  ‘voices of reason’ have seen this data?
Mac1958 
Golfing Gator 
Kondor3


----------



## Ame®icano

Lesh said:


> You're that ignorant? (Actually just dishonest...anyone paying attention knows that)



Leftist loon calling someone ignorant and dishonest.


----------



## BrokeLoser

Golfing Gator said:


> Is it?   One party spent 6 plus months attacking mail in voting and telling their people not to use it and that your vote may not count if you do.  One party spent those same 6 months pushing their people to use it and emphasized how safe and secure it was.
> 
> And then you all are like "wow, look at this difference in mail in voting".   And the rest of us are like "well, DUH, what did you expect?"


Hahaha…and that’s makes perfect sense to all in LibTardia


----------



## Golfing Gator

BrokeLoser said:


> Nothing to see here, nothing peculiar at all.
> I can’t help but wonder if our resident MODERATES / ‘voices of reason’ have seen this data?



Sure have, many times.   It was the expected outcome for the mix of mail in votes.  One party attacked them one party supported them and then you pretend to be shocked when there is a large difference in the number of people from each party that used them.


----------



## Golfing Gator

BrokeLoser said:


> Hahaha…and that’s makes perfect sense to all in LibTardia



Makes perfect sense to anyone who is not suffering from oxygen deprivation due to their head being too far up Trump's butt.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Hutch Starskey said:


> This was predicted well in advance of the election. Welcome to 18 months ago.
> It makes sense now why you’re always a day late and a dollar short with a lag time like this.


It was predicted that Trump would win every state via in person voting? Including blue states? Link please. Thank you.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Golfing Gator said:


> Is it?   One party spent 6 plus months attacking mail in voting and telling their people not to use it and that your vote may not count if you do.  One party spent those same 6 months pushing their people to use it and emphasized how safe and secure it was.
> 
> And then you all are like "wow, look at this difference in mail in voting".   And the rest of us are like "well, DUH, what did you expect?"


You're not surprised that Trump even won blue states via in person voting? I do not recall any party stating not to vote by mail but stating to have better safeguards in place.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

candycorn said:


> He lost because President Biden got a metric ton more votes than your blob who coincidentally weighs a metric ton...


Why are you always picking on Stacy Abrams and her obesity? Very cruel.


----------



## Lesh

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You're not surprised that Trump even won blue states via in person voting? I do not recall any party stating not to vote by mail but stating to have better safeguards in place.


Read through the thread dummy.

Addressed


----------



## iceberg

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I posted a chart and you immediately got defensive. Why is that? Was the chart innacurate?


cause his job is to provide snark and sarcasm. 

not conversation.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Lesh said:


> Read through the thread dummy.
> 
> Addressed


What is with the insults? Everyone is being very polite here? Not addressed. No where did I ever hear that Trump won every state via in person voting. Nowhere was that even predicted. You are surprised by the data too just admit it please.


----------



## Foolardi

Golfing Gator said:


> Is it?   One party spent 6 plus months attacking mail in voting and telling their people not to use it and that your vote may not count if you do.  One party spent those same 6 months pushing their people to use it and emphasized how safe and secure it was.
> 
> And then you all are like "wow, look at this difference in mail in voting".   And the rest of us are like "well, DUH, what did you expect?"


Nice example of what a game of checkers looks 
  like when Barney and Goober sit down for a serious
  match.


----------



## jc456

he won because of cheating and making fraudulent ballots.


----------



## BrokeLoser

Golfing Gator said:


> Sure have, many times.   It was the expected outcome for the mix of mail in votes.  One party attacked them one party supported them and then you pretend to be shocked when there is a large difference in the number of people from each party that used them.





Golfing Gator said:


> Makes perfect sense to anyone who is not suffering from oxygen deprivation due to their head being too far up Trump's butt.


Again, so only Democrat voters were paranoid of the Democrat Virus? 
Trump voters are so obedient they disregarded the ‘health risk’ associated with in-person voting and did what Trump said to do?
That really makes sense?


----------



## Foolardi

AzogtheDefiler said:


> What is with the insults? Everyone is being very polite here? Not addressed. No where did I ever hear that Trump won every state via in person voting. Nowhere was that even predicted. You are surprised by the data too just admit it please.


 You be aware by now with Lefties it always
   tactics,tactics,tactics.Never or hardly never just the
  Gods Honest Truth.
  Because as sure God Made Little Green apples
    The Left Does Not Value Truth.


----------



## Lesh

AzogtheDefiler said:


> No where did I ever hear that Trump won every state via in person voting.


Why the obsession with that? It's pretty irrelevant.

A lot of Dems (in every state) chose to vote absentee) Most Republicans (in every state) chose to vote in person

That has been well covered on this thread.

Move along now.


----------



## Mac1958

BrokeLoser said:


> Nothing to see here, nothing peculiar at all.
> I can’t help but wonder if our resident MODERATES /  ‘voices of reason’ have seen this data?
> Mac1958
> Golfing Gator
> Kondor3


Golfing Gator, Kondor3, I think it's time we fessed up.  I can't hold it in any longer, I'm sorry.

The election was stolen.  There.  I said it.

All us commies met in China and planned it all out.  Then we met with Trump's Justice Department, Trump's DHS, Trump's Attorney General, Trump's Supreme Court, Trump-appointed judges, several Republican lawmakers, Republican state and local election officials, state Supreme Courts and Republican State Attorneys General, and convinced them to join us in the Communist Party and our efforts to destroy America in the name of Evil.

I am a radical Deep State Swamp Chinese Hitler Venezuelan Nazi Commie, and I want everyone in America to suffer and die in commie concentration camps, including my wife, kids and family.  My cover - as a CFP/Financial Advisor and committed capitalist, was put into place to throw people off the scent.  But the Trumpsters are just _*too damn smart.*_

You got us.  Damn.  I admit it.

我有罪

What a relief.  Wow, it's so good to get that off my conscience.


----------



## Foolardi

BrokeLoser said:


> Again, so only Democrat voters were paranoid of the Democrat Virus?
> Trump voters are so obedient they disregarded the ‘health risk’ associated with in-person voting and did what Trump said to do?
> That really makes sense?


Making sense for today's Leftie is like Holy Water
  to Dracula.Do Not Doubt Me.


----------



## Golfing Gator

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You're not surprised that Trump even won blue states via in person voting



Not really, they had the highest percent of mail in votes so even that would be some what expected.  Also your source is missing most of the big blue state so we do not know if this hold true for Ill and NY and Cali


----------



## Foolardi

Lesh said:


> Why the obsession with that? It's pretty irrelevant.
> 
> A lot of Dems (in every state) chose to vote absentee) Most Republicans (in every state) chose to vote in person
> 
> That has been well covered on this thread.
> 
> Move along now.


   Unlike those of the Hobbit persuation.
   At best they can manage to Hobbit-on along.
   Never to be confused with Hopalong Cassidy.
    These new-day Halflingers.


----------



## colfax_m

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You're not surprised that Trump even won blue states via in person voting? I do not recall any party stating not to vote by mail but stating to have better safeguards in place.


Constantly attacking the security of mail in voting is going to naturally drive people away from it.



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/trumps-attacks-on-mail-voting-are-turning-republicans-off-absentee-ballots/2020/07/07/640b6126-bbd4-11ea-80b9-40ece9a701dc_story.html


----------



## two_iron

I'm hoping stealing elections goes the way of hijacking planes with box cutters. The element of surprise is gone and with proper preparation, you won't see either one again. We'll find out this Nov.

If it does, the filthy marxist fucks won't ever win another national election. That is what you call a "fact".


----------



## Chillicothe

Well, I ain't at all versed in 'absentee ballots', or the actual ballot count (although, I did see the thorough post by Schmidlap on that very issue in another nearby thead).

However, with that said, I did find informative ---and credible----and persuasive-----that reportage on what Don Trump's long time pollster-for-hire, *Tony Fabrizio*, determined after the 2020 election.

As you no doubt know, Fabrizio, was the well-regarded pollster Trump and the RNC employed for several years in order to '_keep-a-finger-on-the-pulse'_ of the American electorate.  All candidates have hired one of those type of guys to do exactly that.

Trump and team relied on Fabrizio and his firm to inform them on trends, reactions, and what citizens were thinking.  In short, Fabrizio was DTrump's and the RNC's go-to pollster for giving them data that they could rely upon and make decisions from.

So, when Fabrizio finished his measuring of what happened in the 2020 election and informed DTrump and his enablers in December 2020....well, it carried with it the track record, reliability, and the reputation of the man who had guided them with actionable data for years.
(I realize most of you already know all that, but for newbies here, I'm simply trying to be helpful)

Accordingly, it was with keen interest when news leaked out about what Fabrizio and his teams had actually discovered.

(You can read his whole 27 page report in the link embedded within this linked article: *


			https://www.politico.com/news/2021/02/01/trump-campaign-autopsy-paints-damning-picture-of-defeat-464636)
		

*
The upshot of it all was this:  Trump lost not because of  walk-in ballots, nor mail-in ballots, nor absentee ballots, nor unsolicited ballots....noper. None of that.

Don Trump lost the 2020 election by near 8 million votes.....because of two primary reasons, per Fabrizio:

Voters thought he was untrustworthy (duh!)
And......Voters thought he was incompetent.

Tony Fabrizio, the in-house go-to pollster, found that out. And told Trump and his enablers.
(Yet, they still persisted with their "_Stop-the-Steal_" grift.

Go ahead, read the Politico article from February 1st, 2021.
Fabrizio said voters said..._'untrustworthy'_, '_incompetent'._
Fabrizio said that.
My poor avatar did not say that.
My avatar is neutral on political figures.


----------



## Golfing Gator

BrokeLoser said:


> Again, so only Democrat voters were paranoid of the Democrat Virus?



That is not the only reason people voted by mail.  I voted by mail due to the convenience, not because of COIVD



BrokeLoser said:


> Trump voters are so obedient they disregarded the ‘health risk’ associated with in-person voting and did what Trump said to do?
> That really makes sense?



Yes, given Trump's cult like following I think they would have all shown up naked if Trump had told them to


----------



## Foolardi

Golfing Gator said:


> Not really, they had the highest percent of mail in votes so even that would be some what expected.  Also your source is missing most of the big blue state so we do not know if this hold true for Ill and NY and Cali


  I heard some Halflinger the other day proving that
     Trump really never won in 2016.Because he Lost
  the Popular Vote.
     That was entirely due to California.Where Hillary
    had over 4 million More votes than Trump.
     Hillary - 8,753,788
     Trump - 4,483,810
yet she was awarded all 55 Electoral votes.
      Rough translation.
   There is no talking or rationalizing with these Leftist
  pissants.Take California out the 2016 mix and Trump had
  Over One million more votes than Hillary who was advertised as
  having over 3 million more votes nationwide than Trump.
    Still ... Trump Won a Majority of States.


----------



## BrokeLoser

Golfing Gator said:


> Not really, they had the highest percent of mail in votes so even that would be some what expected.  Also your source is missing most of the big blue state so we do not know if this hold true for Ill and NY and Cali





Golfing Gator said:


> That is not the only reason people voted by mail. I voted by mail due to the convenience, not because of COIVD





Golfing Gator said:


> Yes, given Trump's cult like following I think they would have all shown up naked if Trump had told them to


All because you said so huh?
Hahaha….your neat little personal theory is predicated on the obedience level of Trump voters….I’m certain you can quantify such a hypothesis…right? 
Because you say so doesn’t really work for critical thinkers.


----------



## Foolardi

Golfing Gator said:


> That is not the only reason people voted by mail.  I voted by mail due to the convenience, not because of COIVD
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, given Trump's cult like following I think they would have all shown up naked if Trump had told them to


 Um ... Where are all your Biden cult followers.
   Dropping like flies they be.The latest House Democrat
    announcing yesterday that she will not be running in
  fall now numbers 30


----------



## BrokeLoser

Golfing Gator said:


> That is not the only reason people voted by mail. I voted by mail due to the convenience, not because of COIVD


Let’s be honest, you fence sitters vote by mail because you know your vote doesn’t matter.


Golfing Gator said:


> Yes, given Trump's cult like following I think they would have all shown up naked if Trump had told them to


Because a hardcore TDS’er in cyberspace says so or because such an assertion is quantifiable?


----------



## colfax_m

BrokeLoser said:


> Let’s be honest, you fence sitters vote by mail because you know your vote doesn’t matter.


We voted by mail because our votes do matter.

However, Trump attempted to make sure our votes would be disregarded if we voted against him like a good baby fascist.


----------



## Golfing Gator

BrokeLoser said:


> Because you say so doesn’t really work for critical thinkers.



How in the world would you know what works for critical thinkers?  You are driven by nothing but hate and feelings


----------



## Golfing Gator

BrokeLoser said:


> Let’s be honest, you fence sitters vote by mail because you know your vote doesn’t matter.



My vote counted exactly the same amount as the 2.4 million people that voted for Trump in my state.   Their 2.4 million votes and my one vote both accounted for the same number of Electors.


----------



## L.K.Eder

no one could have seen this coming.








						'Red mirage': the 'insidious' scenario if Trump declares an early victory
					

The situation could develop if the president appears to be leading on election night before all votes are counted – and for some officials, it’s too realistic for words




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Hutch Starskey

AzogtheDefiler said:


> My issue is that the optics look bad and it further creates division. I have zero proof that many mail in ballots were illegal. However, any logical person would agree that it’s easier to commit fraud voting by mail. Hence 40% of the country believes there was fraud in the 2020 election and massive fraud. Charts like this add fuel to that fire. If you can’t see that then I cannot help you.


The optics are bad to morons who don’t want to look past the fraud narrative. To everyone else there’s nothing to see but the results of a pandemic.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Ame®icano said:


> 2 AM
> 
> View attachment 602589


Not surprising since several states couldn’t even start counting the mail ballots until after the close of polls.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Lesh said:


> Why the obsession with that? It's pretty irrelevant.
> 
> A lot of Dems (in every state) chose to vote absentee) Most Republicans (in every state) chose to vote in person
> 
> That has been well covered on this thread.
> 
> Move along now.


Not irrelevant to me. Optics are bad in my view. If you have moved on then move on from this thread please. I am here for thoughtful discussions not insults.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Not that there is anything wrong with that....still very interesting.
> 
> *If we had data for all 50 states, we would likely see Trump winning the Election Day vote in almost all of them and Biden winning the absentee vote in almost all of them.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Absentee Voting Looked Like In All 50 States
> 
> 
> It was historically popular -- and historically Democratic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fivethirtyeight.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 602454


Absentee votes

I.E., votes

Biden won because of votes.

We know.


----------



## L.K.Eder

if only there could be a reasonable explanation for this.

"It’s not hard to see why Trump, then, in his desperation to hold onto power, claimed that Democrats used mail ballots to steal the election from him. Biden indeed would not have won without mail votes, but there is no evidence that a significant number of these votes were cast fraudulently. Rather, the increase in their use was a response to the pandemic — one that was even encouraged by most election officials — and the fact that these votes were so Democratic is very likely due to Trump himself. By casting doubt on the security of mail ballots, he all but ensured that most of his voters would cast their votes using traditional methods, leaving the pool of absentee ballots strikingly — but not surprisingly — blue. (Paired with Republicans’ legal efforts to throw out entire batches of absentee ballots, this may even have been a deliberate strategy to improve Trump’s chances by disenfranchising Democratic voters.)"


----------



## Hutch Starskey

AzogtheDefiler said:


> It was predicted that Trump would win every state via in person voting? Including blue states? Link please. Thank you.


It was predicted that Biden would have an advantage with the mail vote. Spin that any way you’d like but the result is the same. Trump lost in a landslide.


----------



## Ame®icano

Hutch Starskey said:


> Not surprising since several states couldn’t even start counting the mail ballots until after the close of polls.



Let me guess, only swing states. And only states where Biden was losing until polls were closed.

Mail in ballots can be counted during the day, noting prevents them from doing that.

And who counts them at 2AM when polls are closed?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

L.K.Eder said:


> if only there could be a reasonable explanation for this.
> 
> "It’s not hard to see why Trump, then, in his desperation to hold onto power, claimed that Democrats used mail ballots to steal the election from him. Biden indeed would not have won without mail votes, but there is no evidence that a significant number of these votes were cast fraudulently. Rather, the increase in their use was a response to the pandemic — one that was even encouraged by most election officials — and the fact that these votes were so Democratic is very likely due to Trump himself. By casting doubt on the security of mail ballots, he all but ensured that most of his voters would cast their votes using traditional methods, leaving the pool of absentee ballots strikingly — but not surprisingly — blue. (Paired with Republicans’ legal efforts to throw out entire batches of absentee ballots, this may even have been a deliberate strategy to improve Trump’s chances by disenfranchising Democratic voters.)"


Everyone saw it coming. Even Team Trump. That's why he started vomiting the Big Lie in about May of 2020.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Everyone saw it coming. Even Team Trump. That's why he started vomiting the Big Lie in about May of 2020.


oh, he had this lie going in 2016 as well.


----------



## DBA

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Everyone saw it coming. Even Team Trump. That's why he started vomiting the Big Lie in about May of 2020.



Or maybe they saw the Democrats ramping up their bid to make the elections less secure. You folks laughed when Trump said he was being surveilled back in 2016. I guess you aren't laughing now as he was proven correct. The same will happen with regards to election fraud at some point, nobody expects Democrats to understand. Most are lucky if they can walk and chew gum the same time.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Ame®icano said:


> Let me guess, only swing states. And only states where Biden was losing until polls were closed.
> 
> Mail in ballots can be counted during the day, noting prevents them from doing that.
> 
> And who counts them at 2AM when polls are closed?
> 
> View attachment 602615


There were several states, (look them up) that could not even begin to count the mail ballots until the polls closed. It took several days counting 24hrs non stop to finish if you recall.

You are either low info or have the memory of a goldfish.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Everyone saw it coming. Even Team Trump. That's why he started vomiting the Big Lie in about May of 2020.


Then there was the “completely unrelated” problems with the USPS sorting machines and their removal just in time for the unprecedented mail vote.


----------



## L.K.Eder

interesting, eh?

According to a recent NBC News/Wall Street Journal poll, 30 percent of registered voters said they planned to vote by mail, and 43 percent said they planned to vote in person on Election Day. But among Trump supporters, only 11 percent said they planned to vote by mail, and 66 percent said they planned to vote in person on Election Day. Among Joe Biden backers, 47 percent said they planned to vote by mail, while only 26 percent said they planned to vote in person on Election Day. (The share who said they would vote early in person was consistently 20-21 percent among all three groups: Trump supporters, Biden supporters and voters overall.)


If this holds, it would mean votes cast on Election Day would skew heavily toward Trump, and votes cast by mail would skew heavily toward Biden. This has serious implications for … well, democracy. First, Trump could argue the mail ballots (which, remember, could account for most of Biden’s votes) were fraudulent and thus should not be counted. Although it’s unlikely they’d actually be thrown out, this would damage the credibility of the election in the eyes of many Trump supporters. Second, it could mean the first votes counted on election night will be disproportionately good for Trump, who might claim victory based on incomplete returns. It might not be until days later, after a good chunk of the Democratic-leaning mail vote is counted, that Biden pulls ahead.


----------



## bendog

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Not that there is anything wrong with that....still very interesting.
> 
> *If we had data for all 50 states, we would likely see Trump winning the Election Day vote in almost all of them and Biden winning the absentee vote in almost all of them.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Absentee Voting Looked Like In All 50 States
> 
> 
> It was historically popular -- and historically Democratic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fivethirtyeight.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 602454


Wow, that's news.  Who knew even Fox would predict it.

btw, you got killed in Battle of the Five Armies.  Jus sayin


----------



## Ame®icano

Hutch Starskey said:


> There were several states, (look them up) that could not even begin to count the mail ballots until the polls closed. It took several days counting 24hrs non stop to finish if you recall.
> 
> You are either low info or have the memory of a goldfish.


"There are several states"

You made a claim, now back it up. 

Which states?


----------



## Faun

Dragonlady said:


> Trump spent an entire year telling his voters that mail in ballots wouldn't be counted.  The Post Office would lose them, they were subject to fraud.  His voters believed him and went in person.  People who have a  choice will vote by mail because Republicans have closed so many polling stations in poor neighbourhoods, in red states.
> 
> When you close polling stations, making it harder for people to vote in person, voting by mail becomes your only alternative.



Five yard penalty for hitting a rightie with logic.


----------



## Foolardi

Golfing Gator said:


> How in the world would you know what works for critical thinkers?  You are driven by nothing but hate and feelings


  Because Words surely Do Not Matter in yer
  leftist playbook.Just Pictures.Large and colorfull;
  like what helps toddlers learn before entering Nursery School.
   Thanks for explaining how " dumbed down " works for
  those of your persuation.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

bendog said:


> Wow, that's news.  Who knew even Fox would predict it.
> 
> btw, you got killed in Battle of the Five Armies.  Jus sayin


I lived!!!!


----------



## Golfing Gator

Foolardi said:


> Because Words surely Do Not Matter in yer
> leftist playbook.Just Pictures.Large and colorfull;
> like what helps toddlers learn before entering Nursery School.
> Thanks for explaining how " dumbed down " works for
> those of your persuation.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

westwall




__





						Why Pennsylvania’s Vote Count Could Change After Election Night | FiveThirtyEight
					

Graphics by Jasmine Mithani We know a majority of Americans plan to vote by mail or in person before Election Day, and at least 75 million have already cast bal…



					fivethirtyeight.com


----------



## Indeependent

Lesh said:


> Then why bring it up?
> 
> Dems were worried abut the virus so they voted absentee.
> 
> Republicans were not and Trump told them to vote in person.
> 
> Pretty simple


The Dems were waiting on line for hours to shop at Walmart, CostCo, BJs and Sam’s Club, so you can stick your lies up your rear end.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Hutch Starskey said:


> westwall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why Pennsylvania’s Vote Count Could Change After Election Night | FiveThirtyEight
> 
> 
> Graphics by Jasmine Mithani We know a majority of Americans plan to vote by mail or in person before Election Day, and at least 75 million have already cast bal…
> 
> 
> 
> fivethirtyeight.com



Not allowing the processing of mail in ballots till the end of election night was fucking stupid by those states that did it.


----------



## Foolardi

Ame®icano said:


> "There are several states"
> 
> You made a claim, now back it up.
> 
> Which states?


Jeez Louize.Are you ever forgetful.
   Why did it take til late on a  friday to make an assessment
  as to Biden being the apparent winner.
    How many states were still counting ballots.?
     When Bellwether states like Florida,Ohio and Texas
      all called it early on Election night.
  For Trump !


----------



## L.K.Eder

Hutch Starskey said:


> westwall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why Pennsylvania’s Vote Count Could Change After Election Night | FiveThirtyEight
> 
> 
> Graphics by Jasmine Mithani We know a majority of Americans plan to vote by mail or in person before Election Day, and at least 75 million have already cast bal…
> 
> 
> 
> fivethirtyeight.com


INTERESTING!!!


----------



## L.K.Eder

Indeependent said:


> The Dems were waiting on line for hours to shop at Walmart, CostCo, BJs and Sam’s Club, so you can stick your lies up your rear end.


oh. super relevant, eh? but not interesting.


----------



## Ame®icano

Hutch Starskey said:


> westwall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why Pennsylvania’s Vote Count Could Change After Election Night | FiveThirtyEight
> 
> 
> Graphics by Jasmine Mithani We know a majority of Americans plan to vote by mail or in person before Election Day, and at least 75 million have already cast bal…
> 
> 
> 
> fivethirtyeight.com



Pennsylvania court declares state's no-excuse absentee voting law unconstitutional​


----------



## L.K.Eder

Ame®icano said:


> Pennsylvania court declares state's no-excuse absentee voting law unconstitutional​


relevance to this interesting topic?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Ame®icano said:


> "There are several states"
> 
> You made a claim, now back it up.
> 
> Which states?


Sure little fella. Here ya go.






						When states can begin processing and counting absentee/mail-in ballots, 2020
					

Ballotpedia: The Encyclopedia of American Politics




					ballotpedia.org
				



​


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Ame®icano said:


> Pennsylvania court declares state's no-excuse absentee voting law unconstitutional​


Do you have a point?


----------



## Ame®icano

Foolardi said:


> Jeez Louize.Are you ever forgetfull.
> Why did it take til late on a  friday to make an assessment
> as to Biden being the apparent winner.
> How many states were still counting ballots.?
> When Bellwether states like Florida,Ohio and Texas
> all called it early on Election night.
> For Trump !



Well... Trump was so far ahead that they needed time to produce additional fake ballots in the middle of the night.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Hutch Starskey said:


> Sure little fella. Here ya go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When states can begin processing and counting absentee/mail-in ballots, 2020
> 
> 
> Ballotpedia: The Encyclopedia of American Politics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ballotpedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Was my OP title not factual? Why are you so triggered?


----------



## bendog

Dragonlady said:


> Trump spent an entire year telling his voters that mail in ballots wouldn't be counted.  The Post Office would lose them, they were subject to fraud.  His voters believed him and went in person.  People who have a  choice will vote by mail because Republicans have closed so many polling stations in poor neighbourhoods, in red states.
> 
> When you close polling stations, making it harder for people to vote in person, voting by mail becomes your only alternative.


Why, who knew Trump did this?  Don't be mean to the OP.  LOL









						Everything you need to know about mail-in voting in 2020
					

With serious health concerns over in-person voting at polling stations amid the coronavirus pandemic, more Americans will send their ballots in by mail this year than in any election in the nation’s history.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Hutch Starskey said:


> Do you have a point?


His point is the optics are bad and many believe the election was at best iffy.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

bendog said:


> Why, who knew Trump did this?  Don't be mean to the OP.  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything you need to know about mail-in voting in 2020
> 
> 
> With serious health concerns over in-person voting at polling stations amid the coronavirus pandemic, more Americans will send their ballots in by mail this year than in any election in the nation’s history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com


I live in her Antisemitic head.


----------



## colfax_m

AzogtheDefiler said:


> His point is the optics are bad and many believe the election was at best iffy.


People believe what they want to believe. It’s the Trump party now. That’s okay with them.


----------



## bendog

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I live in her Antisemitic head.


Dude, you don't even live in your own head.  You're posting conspiracy shit that was laughed at in Aug 2000


----------



## Lesh

Indeependent said:


> The Dems were waiting on line for hours to shop at Walmart, CostCo, BJs and Sam’s Club, so you can stick your lies up your rear end.


I'm a frequent shopper at Costco and BJs...I have a passing acquaintance with Walmart.

Never saw those lines except ONCE...in the very earliest part of the pandemic when things were in short supply.


----------



## bendog

colfax_m said:


> People believe what they want to believe. It’s the Trump party now. That’s okay with them.


It's called "alternative facts."  Kellyanne Cownway


----------



## Lesh

L.K.Eder said:


> relevance to this interesting topic?


Nope. That's after the fact.

Means nothing regarding this


----------



## Hutch Starskey

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Was my OP title not factual? Why are you so triggered?


Not triggered in any way. 


AzogtheDefiler said:


> His point is the optics are bad and many believe the election was at best iffy.


I’ve already covered that. You didn’t like it.


----------



## boilermaker55

What is interesting is that trump won so many states by in person voting.
VERY interesting.





AzogtheDefiler said:


> I had no idea that Trump won just about every state via in person voting. That was eye opening to me. The optics are bad. In my view anyway.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

colfax_m said:


> People believe what they want to believe. It’s the Trump party now. That’s okay with them.


What part of my OP was a lie? Picture says a 1000 words.


----------



## westwall

Hutch Starskey said:


> Do you have a point?





Yes, those votes were ILLEGAL!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

bendog said:


> Dude, you don't even live in your own head.  You're posting conspiracy shit that was laughed at in Aug 2000


Conspiracy? I literally posted factual results and you leftists jump to conclusions and get defensive. She said “Jews invented whining” so you agree with her?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Hutch Starskey said:


> Not triggered in any way.
> 
> I’ve already covered that. You didn’t like it.


You didn’t answer me. Was my OP title not factual? You came back with insults.


----------



## Ame®icano

L.K.Eder said:


> relevance to this interesting topic?



Pennsylvania constitution has specific voting requirements. It explain to the detail who can vote, how to vote, and how to vote if absent.

The constitution was ignored, and despite protest from Republicans that no excuse ballots are illegal, mail-in-ballots were sent out.

This ruling confirms that election in Pennsylvania was unconstitutional. You don't see relevance with the topic?


----------



## L.K.Eder

bendog said:


> Dude, you don't even live in your own head.  You're posting conspiracy shit that was laughed at in Aug 2000


dayum. that's not nice.

so, to be on topic. let's go to the source the OP chose. it had more than a picture. 

it also had this interesting bit:

We may have seen it coming, but now we know for sure: The coronavirus pandemic made the 2020 election look different from any other election in recent memory. Due to the massive expansion of mail voting, a staggering number of Americans cast their ballots before Election Day. And due to then-President Donald Trump’s false claims that mail voting would lead to election fraud, a huge partisan gap emerged between ballots cast by mail and ballots cast on Election Day.


hahahahahaha


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Ame®icano said:


> Pennsylvania constitution has specific voting requirements. It explain to the detail who, can vote, how to vote, and how to vote if absent.
> 
> The constitution was ignored, and despite protest from Republicans that no excuse ballots are illegal, mail-in-ballots were sent out.
> 
> This ruling confirms that election in Pennsylvania was unconstitutional. You don't see relevance with the topic?


 Not sure why he cares as he is not even an American


----------



## L.K.Eder

Ame®icano said:


> Pennsylvania constitution has specific voting requirements. It explain to the detail who, can vote, how to vote, and how to vote if absent.
> 
> The constitution was ignored, and despite protest from Republicans that no excuse ballots are illegal, mail-in-ballots were sent out.
> 
> This ruling confirms that election in Pennsylvania was unconstitutional. You don't see relevance with the topic?


no, i do not see the relevance to this topic, even if your presentation was factual. thanks for asking.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

L.K.Eder said:


> dayum. that's not nice.
> 
> so, to be on topic. let's go to the source the OP chose. it had more than a picture.
> 
> it also had this interesting bit:
> 
> We may have seen it coming, but now we know for sure: The coronavirus pandemic made the 2020 election look different from any other election in recent memory. Due to the massive expansion of mail voting, a staggering number of Americans cast their ballots before Election Day. And due to then-President Donald Trump’s false claims that mail voting would lead to election fraud, a huge partisan gap emerged between ballots cast by mail and ballots cast on Election Day.
> 
> 
> hahahahahaha


Anyone may copy and paste from biased sources. How about you give us your opinion?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

westwall said:


> Yes, those votes were ILLEGAL!


It’ll get better, buddy. You took a big hit. Give it time.


----------



## Lesh

westwall said:


> Yes, those votes were ILLEGAL!


Only in your mind


----------



## L.K.Eder

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Anyone may copy and paste from biased sources. How about you give us your opinion?


i posted from your OP. you copied and pasted from the same source, out of context. and your trolling opinion was: "interesting".

that is weak sauce even for a twat like you. now whine about the insults while calling me a nazi. it is your thing.


----------



## Ame®icano

Hutch Starskey said:


> Sure little fella. Here ya go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When states can begin processing and counting absentee/mail-in ballots, 2020
> 
> 
> Ballotpedia: The Encyclopedia of American Politics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ballotpedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Have you checked your link before you posted? It completely confirms what I said is true.


----------



## Foolardi

Ame®icano said:


> Pennsylvania court declares state's no-excuse absentee voting law unconstitutional​


  Far too little and far too late.Like George Wallace
   admitting he was wrong to be agin blacks.
    Not until he was wheelchair bound and his Black butler
  stood by him thru thick and thin.Did he wake up and
  smell the coffee.


----------



## colfax_m

AzogtheDefiler said:


> What part of my OP was a lie? Picture says a 1000 words.


I’ve not seen any evidence that Trump won every day of voting result. The chart lists a dozen or so states.

In any event, people are looking for a reason to believe whatever they want especially is what is true is uncomfortable.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You didn’t answer me. Was my OP title not factual? You came back with insults.


I have answered you. You apparently keep missing my posts.


Hutch Starskey said:


> It was predicted that Biden would have an advantage with the mail vote. Spin that any way you’d like but the result is the same. Trump lost in a landslide.


----------



## westwall

Hutch Starskey said:


> It’ll get better, buddy. You took a big hit. Give it time.




No I didn't take a hit at all.  The people of Pennsylvania did, after all, their vote was stolen, but I am enjoying being a part of history instead of just reading about it.


----------



## Mashmont

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Not that there is anything wrong with that....still very interesting.
> 
> *If we had data for all 50 states, we would likely see Trump winning the Election Day vote in almost all of them and Biden winning the absentee vote in almost all of them.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Absentee Voting Looked Like In All 50 States
> 
> 
> It was historically popular -- and historically Democratic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fivethirtyeight.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 602454


Absentee and mail-in are the easiest ways to manipulate ballots and cheat.  There is no documentable chain of possession for these ballots.  That's why Democrats are fighting tooth-and-nail to preserve these means of stealing elections.


----------



## Dragonlady

AzogtheDefiler said:


> So it was only an alternative for Independents and Democrats? I see.



Independents and Democrats don't do everything that the orange menace told them to do.  Only Republicans are that gullible and stupid.  Like YOU.  You believe anything Trump tells you.  Even the most obvious lies.


----------



## bendog

boilermaker55 said:


> What is interesting is that trump won so many states by in person voting.
> VERY interesting.


The irony of course was the gop legislatures in AZ GA and PA passed the mail in voting laws because they thought it'd help Trump because of the pandemic and the history of older whites using absentee the most.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

L.K.Eder said:


> i posted from your OP. you copied and pasted from the same source, out of context. and your trolling opinion was: "interesting".
> 
> that is weak sauce even for a twat like you. now whine about the insults while calling me a nazi. it is your thing.


 Thanks for proving you’re triggered.


----------



## bendog

Mashmont said:


> Absentee and mail-in are the easiest ways to manipulate ballots and cheat.  There is no documentable chain of possession for these ballots.  That's why Democrats are fighting tooth-and-nail to preserve these means of stealing elections.


GD, why did the gop legislatures in AZ GA and PA do it then!!!!!??????


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Hutch Starskey said:


> I have answered you. You apparently keep missing my posts.


Still haven’t answered me. My OP was factual. Optics are bad in my view.


----------



## Ame®icano

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Not sure why he cares as he is not even an American



He's not only troll who questioned my post.

I don't know I don't care if he is American or not. I am just replying to the question.

It's unlikely that would change their minds, but their responses tells me exactly who am I dealing with.


----------



## bendog

Is there a hall of fame for "special" threads?  Roflmao


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Dragonlady said:


> Independents and Democrats don't do everything that the orange menace told them to do.  Only Republicans are that gullible and stupid.  Like YOU.  You believe anything Trump tells you.  Even the most obvious lies.


You are so angry. Get help.


----------



## Lesh

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I am here for thoughtful discussions not insults.


That'd be a first.

You're not here for anything but to bring up The Big Lie one more time.

Republicans all knew the absentee vote would go big to Biden. Trump was screaming about it.

There was that whole USPO kerfuffle with DeJoy

Several Republican states even MANDATED that no absentee votes could be counted until the polls closed...virtually guaranteeing that the they would "come in late"

This is nothing but a troll thread.


----------



## Foolardi

Ame®icano said:


> Have you checked your link before you posted? It completely confirms what I said is true.
> 
> View attachment 602632
> View attachment 602633
> View attachment 602634
> View attachment 602635


  Penns. Governor and his Secretary-Of-State both changed state election
  law On the fly.Changing around the time constraints when a Mailed-in
  Ballot can be received.And therefore counted.From like around 5 pm
  on Election day to three days afterwards.
    Talk about a dynamic change in Election procedure.
    I need to double check on those specifics.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

bendog said:


> Is there a hall of fame for "special" threads?  Roflmao


At least you’re consistent. You never add anything of value to any thread or discussion.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Lesh said:


> That'd be a first.
> 
> You're not here for anything but to bring up The Big Lie one more time.
> 
> Republicans all knew the absentee vote would go big to Biden. Trump was screaming about it.
> 
> There was that whole USPO kerfuffle with DeJoy
> 
> Several Republican states even MANDATED that no absentee votes could be counted until the polls closed...virtually guaranteeing that the they would "come in late"
> 
> This is nothing but a troll thread.


What part of my OP was not factual? Was my source a biased sources? Please explain.


----------



## L.K.Eder

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Thanks for proving you’re triggered.


i am not the one revenge marking posts that slap your ass, you thin skinned fibber.

thanks for providing another faceplanting thread, where you showcase your mental deficiencies.

your OP in context (not just a picture, kiddo) provides the explanations you allegedly seek. this is not "interesting". this is you trying to poo poo an election result you lack the maturity to accept.

you have been provided with many sources who predicted the red shift/blue shift dynamic well in advance of the elections, complete with laying out trump's idiotic predictable strategery of claiming victory early, and then claim fraud. you fell for it, and are still falling for it. bad optics, lol.


----------



## L.K.Eder

AzogtheDefiler said:


> What part of my OP was not factual? Was my source a biased sources? Please explain.


you yourself claimed your source was biased as soon as i posted from it.


----------



## Lesh

westwall said:


> No I didn't take a hit at all.  The people of Pennsylvania did, after all, their vote was stolen, but I am enjoying being a part of history instead of just reading about it.


Being part of history?

Were you a Capitol rioter?


----------



## Ame®icano

Foolardi said:


> Far too little and far too late.Like George Wallace
> admitting he was wrong to be agin blacks.
> Not until he was wheelchair bound and his Black butler
> stood by him thru thick and thin.Did he wake up and
> smell the coffee.



Funny comparison, since George Wallace was a Democrat, party of slavery, KKK, segregation, Jim Crow laws, lynching laws, you name it.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

L.K.Eder said:


> i am not the one revenge marking posts that slap your ass, you thin skinned fibber.
> 
> thanks for providing another faceplanting thread, where you showcase your mental deficiencies.
> 
> your OP in context (not just a picture, kiddo) provides the explanations you allegedly seek. this is not "interesting". this is you trying to poo poo an election result you lack the maturity to accept.
> 
> you have been provided with many sources who predicted the red shift/blue shift dynamic well in advance of the elections, complete with laying out trump's idiotic predictable claim of claiming victory early, and the claim fraud. you fell for it, and are still falling for it. bad optics, lol.


I posted a picture with results from an unbiased source and said it was interesting and you and your deranged ilk went batshit crazy. It’s hilarious.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Ame®icano said:


> Pennsylvania constitution has specific voting requirements. It explain to the detail who can vote, how to vote, and how to vote if absent.
> 
> The constitution was ignored, and despite protest from Republicans that no excuse ballots are illegal, mail-in-ballots were sent out.
> 
> This ruling confirms that election in Pennsylvania was unconstitutional. You don't see relevance with the topic?


Liar.
The Republican led legislature passed that law
In a compromise deal with Dems.
 It proves the Republicans know they can’t win when voting is easy and convenient for all.









						Trump politicized mail-in voting in 2020, but PA Republicans supported expanding it
					

Universal, no-excuse mail-in voting has survived a court challenge in Pennsylvania and will live on after an eventful first year on the books.




					www.publicsource.org


----------



## Ame®icano

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I posted a picture and said it was interesting and you and your deranged ilk went batshit crazy. It’s hilarious.



They only go batshit crazy when you hit them with the truth.


----------



## Foolardi

Lesh said:


> That'd be a first.
> 
> You're not here for anything but to bring up The Big Lie one more time.
> 
> Republicans all knew the absentee vote would go big to Biden. Trump was screaming about it.
> 
> There was that whole USPO kerfuffle with DeJoy
> 
> Several Republican states even MANDATED that no absentee votes could be counted until the polls closed...virtually guaranteeing that the they would "come in late"
> 
> This is nothing but a troll thread.


   Name those Republican States.
   Howz it feel to have yer snarky-ass game played
  back on yuz.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

L.K.Eder said:


> you yourself claimed your source was biased as soon as i posted from it.


No. I said don’t post from biased sources (your modus operandi) and give me your opinion.


----------



## Lesh

This came from the source that the OP used to start this troll thread.

Guess he "missed it"

We may have seen it coming, but now we know for sure: The coronavirus pandemic made the 2020 election look different from any other election in recent memory. Due to the massive expansion of mail voting, a staggering number of Americans cast their ballots before Election Day. *And due to then-President Donald Trump’s false claims that mail voting would lead to election fraud, a huge partisan gap emerged between ballots cast by mail and ballots cast on Election Day.*


----------



## Mashmont

Lesh said:


> That'd be a first.
> 
> You're not here for anything but to bring up The Big Lie one more time.
> 
> Republicans all knew the absentee vote would go big to Biden. Trump was screaming about it.
> 
> There was that whole USPO kerfuffle with DeJoy
> 
> Several Republican states even MANDATED that no absentee votes could be counted until the polls closed...virtually guaranteeing that the they would "come in late"
> 
> This is nothing but a troll thread.


"Big Lie"  A moniker the Marxist media was instructed to use in order to discredit any attempt to investigate the stolen election.

.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Lesh said:


> This came from the source that the OP used to start this troll thread.
> 
> Guess he "missed it"
> 
> We may have seen it coming, but now we know for sure: The coronavirus pandemic made the 2020 election look different from any other election in recent memory. Due to the massive expansion of mail voting, a staggering number of Americans cast their ballots before Election Day. *And due to then-President Donald Trump’s false claims that mail voting would lead to election fraud, a huge partisan gap emerged between ballots cast by mail and ballots cast on Election Day.*


So my source isn’t biased. Yet it’s amazing that Trump won every state that reports such data via in person voting. I find that most interesting. If it’s a troll thread feel free to see your way out of it since you don’t add any value anyway.


----------



## Care4all

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Admit the chart above is most interesting


The chart results were  expected and predicted by ALL.

Democrats encouraged voters to stay safe from covid, and vote by mail.  Democrats and non profits taught voters how to vote by mail and have their votes count, by tutorials on how to do it properly....even Obama had a video on it.

Trump encouraged his voters to not give a hoot about covid, and vote in person, not via mail...which was a grave mistake, for his campaign during the pandemic.


----------



## L.K.Eder

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I posted a picture with results from an unbiased source and said it was interesting and you and your deranged ilk went batshit crazy. It’s hilarious.


yeah, we all know you are trolling. the only "interesting" thing here is if you are really that moronic, or just completely bored. considering your history, it has to be the first.

if you can't handle being mocked, boy, then stop peeing yourself in public.

btw, trump did not lose because of absentee ballots. he lost because he got a lot fewer votes than his opponent. and that's because he fucked up the response to the pandemic and was and is a complete untrustworthy inept clown. hey, just like you.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Care4all said:


> The chart results were  expected and predicted by ALL.
> 
> Democrats encouraged voters to stay safe from covid, and vote by mail.  Democrats and non profits taught voters how to vote by mail and have their votes count, by tutorials on how to do it properly....even Obama had a video on it.
> 
> Trump encouraged his voters to not give a hoot about covid, and vote in person, not via mail...which was a grave mistake, for his campaign during the pandemic.


Link that ALL predicted that Trump would win even blue states if you only count in person voting. Thank you.


----------



## Lesh

AzogtheDefiler said:


> So my source isn’t biased. Yet it’s amazing that Trump won every state that reports such data via in person voting. I find that most interesting. If it’s a troll thread feel free to see your way out of it since you don’t add any value anyway.


Nothing "amazing" about any of this.

Totally predicted and explained...by the very site you began this nonsense with


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

L.K.Eder said:


> yeah, we all know you are trolling. the only "interesting" thing here is if you are really that moronic, or just completely bored. considering your history, it has to be the first.
> 
> if you can't handle being mocked, boy, then stop peeing yourself in public.
> 
> btw, trump did not lose because of absentee ballots. he lost because he got a lot fewer voted than his opponent. and that's because he fucked up the response to the pandemic and was and is a complete untrustworthy inept clown. hey, just like you.


If you believe I am trolling then feel free to exit the thread since you don’t add any value anyway. Why would you post in a “troll thread”?


----------



## Rambunctious

Hutch Starskey said:


> Yes! All those states had “secret Dem operatives” as election workers opening and verifying the “fake” ballots and their envelopes that had to be requested by the voter in the first place.
> 
> Just truly stupid.


You don't remember the cardboard over the windows blocking the GOP poll watchers from viewing the count room?...how about sending the GOP watchers home and continuing to count ballots?...how about mailed ballots with no fold marks being counted?...any of that raise an eyebrow with you?...I guarantee it would if the outcome would have been different...you would be screaming bloody murder today....


----------



## Faun

Batcat said:


> Of course the Dems will steal elections if necessary. They play dirty and they play for keeps.
> 
> For example consider how Hillary spied on Trump while he was President. Of course as usual she will get away with it. People don’t obey the law if they don’t fear it will be enforced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Hillary Clinton spied on Donald Trump — while he was president
> 
> 
> Special counsel John Durham, who has been investigating the origins of the "Russiagate" hoax for the past year, confirmed in a court filing last Friday that former President Donald Trump was illegally spied upon by associates of Hillary Clinton in order to delegitimize his election victory and…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.washingtonexaminer.com



Ironic given it was the right who tried to steal the 2020 election.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Lesh said:


> Nothing "amazing" about any of this.
> 
> Totally predicted and explained...by the very site you began this nonsense with


That even blue states would see Trump win via in person voting. Nope. Never saw that data or predictions. So it wasn’t totally predicted unless you can show me a link prior to the election that states otherwise


----------



## Lesh

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Link that ALL predicted that Trump would win even blue states if you only count in person voting. Thank you.


You keep asking people to defend statements they never made.

You've done this about five times now.

That's troll behavior and nothing else


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Lesh said:


> You keep asking people to defend statements they never made.
> 
> You've done this about five times now.
> 
> That's troll behavior and nothing else


She said “ALL” I am asking her to back up her claim. I disagree with it. Again. You’re not adding any value. Please exist the discussion. Thank you.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Lesh said:


> Why would you START a troll thread?


Please exit the thread. I do not see it as a troll thread.


----------



## L.K.Eder

AzogtheDefiler said:


> No. I said don’t post from biased sources (your modus operandi) and give me your opinion.


i posted from the source you chose. do you understand that. i gave you my opinion many times, including this thread.

do you even read any of the responses, fucktard?


----------



## Lesh

L.K.Eder said:


> i posted from the source you chose. do you understand that. i gave you my opinion many times, including this thread.
> 
> do you even read any of the responses, fucktard?


He does not


----------



## Dragonlady

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You are so angry. Get help.



You keep projecting your own self-loathing and anger onto others.  Just like you calling everyone you disagree with "fat".  

Republicans have been promoting mail in voting for generations.  It allows the elderly members of their base to vote easily.  Florida is HUGE on mail in voting.  But now that black people having discovered mail in voting, of course Republicans are moving to ban it.  Republicans have been preventing poor and working class people from voting by closing polling stations in poor neighbourhoods, or locating them outside of town with no public transit access.  We can't have minorities being able to vote easily now can we?  They won't elect Republicans.

I find it amazing that Republicans keep calling black people "stupid", but it's the gullible white working class people who are voting Republican.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

L.K.Eder said:


> i posted from the source you chose. do you understand that. i gave you my opinion many times, including this thread.
> 
> do you even read any of the responses, fucktard?


I am Not talking just in this instance. No need for name calling. If you’re triggered and you are please take a time out and collect yourself.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Dragonlady said:


> You keep projecting your own self-loathing and anger onto others.  Just like you calling everyone you disagree with "fat".
> 
> Republicans have been promoting mail in voting for generations.  It allows the elderly members of their base to vote easily.  Florida is HUGE on mail in voting.  But now that black people having discovered mail in voting, of course Republicans are moving to ban it.  Republicans have been preventing poor and working class people from voting by closing polling stations in poor neighbourhoods, or locating them outside of town with no public transit access.  We can't have minorities being able to vote easily now can we?  They won't elect Republicans.
> 
> I find it amazing that Republicans keep calling black people "stupid", but it's the gullible white working class people who are voting Republican.


Again, please get help and soon. Thank you.


----------



## Lesh

Dragonlady said:


> You keep projecting your own self-loathing and anger onto others. Just like you calling everyone you disagree with "fat".


uuuuuhyup


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Dragonlady said:


> You keep projecting your own self-loathing and anger onto others.  Just like you calling everyone you disagree with "fat".
> 
> Republicans have been promoting mail in voting for generations.  It allows the elderly members of their base to vote easily.  Florida is HUGE on mail in voting.  But now that black people having discovered mail in voting, of course Republicans are moving to ban it.  Republicans have been preventing poor and working class people from voting by closing polling stations in poor neighbourhoods, or locating them outside of town with no public transit access.  We can't have minorities being able to vote easily now can we?  They won't elect Republicans.
> 
> I find it amazing that Republicans keep calling black people "stupid", but it's the gullible white working class people who are voting Republican.


Why would you bring race into this?

Honk honk honk


----------



## Ame®icano

Lesh said:


> This came from the source that the OP used to start this troll thread.
> 
> Guess he "missed it"
> 
> We may have seen it coming, but now we know for sure: The coronavirus pandemic made the 2020 election look different from any other election in recent memory. Due to the massive expansion of mail voting, a staggering number of Americans cast their ballots before Election Day. *And due to then-President Donald Trump’s false claims that mail voting would lead to election fraud, a huge partisan gap emerged between ballots cast by mail and ballots cast on Election Day.*



It looks that Trump's claims were no so false.


----------



## Faun

Ame®icano said:


> Well... Trump was so far ahead that they needed time to produce additional fake ballots in the middle of the night.
> 
> View attachment 602628


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Ame®icano said:


> Have you checked your link before you posted? It completely confirms what I said is true.
> 
> View attachment 602632
> View attachment 602633
> View attachment 602634
> View attachment 602635



It doesn’t. It took days. Obviously the Biden votes will spike as mail ballots largely favored him and were the last counted.









						Why Pennsylvania is still counting votes after Election Day
					

Battleground Pennsylvania didn't start processing absentee ballots until Election Day morning -- a reason every vote there won't be counted until Friday at the earliest.




					abcnews.go.com
				




“Pennsylvania, one of the most important presidential battlegrounds, is among the handful of states that did not begin processing absentee ballots until Election Day morning.

That abridged timeline is one of the reasons the state isn’t expected to have every vote counted until Friday, at the earliest.”


----------



## Foolardi

Hutch Starskey said:


> Liar.
> The Republican led legislature passed that law
> In a compromise deal with Dems.
> It proves the Republicans know they can’t win when voting is easy and convenient for all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump politicized mail-in voting in 2020, but PA Republicans supported expanding it
> 
> 
> Universal, no-excuse mail-in voting has survived a court challenge in Pennsylvania and will live on after an eventful first year on the books.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.publicsource.org


That's only half the story.The Republican Majority State Legislature was the
   governing authority in Pennsylvania in 2020 as is the case in all 50 states.
   HOWEVER the Pennsylvania State Supreme Court { Majority democrat }
   voted to countermand what the Pennsylvania State legislature voted on.
   This was decided weeks before the November 3rd Election.
   The U.S. Supreme Court headed by Chief Justice Roberts refused to hear
  any arguments concerning what happened in Pennsylvania.Where The  
   Pennsylvania State Supreme Court voted down what the Pennsylvania State
    Legislature confirmed as Election law.
    Roberts was to blame.Because Both Justice Sam Alito and Clarence
  Thomas were willing to have SCOTUS hear the case.
    Talk Radio's Mark levin made a big stink about.All for nought.
    His wife just prepared a new filing last month to clear up this issue.
    That Pennsylvania Broke State Election law by countermanding the legal
  authoriity of Article 11,Section I  in the Constitution.


----------



## Faun

Ame®icano said:


> Pennsylvania constitution has specific voting requirements. It explain to the detail who can vote, how to vote, and how to vote if absent.
> 
> The constitution was ignored, and despite protest from Republicans that no excuse ballots are illegal, mail-in-ballots were sent out.
> 
> This ruling confirms that election in Pennsylvania was unconstitutional. You don't see relevance with the topic?



Republican efforts protesting no-excuse mail-in ballots??

Republicans voted for it.


----------



## Dragonlady

AzogtheDefiler said:


> That even blue states would see Trump win via in person voting. Nope. Never saw that data or predictions. So it wasn’t totally predicted unless you can show me a link prior to the election that states otherwise



Why don't you find your own fucking links.  Every time you get your fat ass handed to you on a plate, you try to change the goal posts, or you attack the poster.  

Trump lost.  People voted any way they could, but they voted legally to thrown this criminal conman out of office.  You whined relentlessly for 4 years that Democrats refused to accept that Trump won the election, but here you are whining relentlessly AGAIN, refusing to accept that Trump LOST the election.

You post stupid threads like this one whining about Trump losing the election.

TRUMP LOST.  QUITE WHINING ABOUT IT.


----------



## Dragonlady

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Why would you bring race into this?
> 
> Honk honk honk



I didn't.  You did, when you asked why Democrats don't vote in person.  Because thousands of polling stations in Democratic neighbourhoods have been closed, or moved.  You can't seem to win any of these arguments against mail in voting so here you are, trying to deflect from the fact that this is a pointless thread whining about Trump losing the election.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Dragonlady said:


> Why don't you find your own fucking links.  Every time you get your fat ass handed to you on a plate, you try to change the goal posts, or you attack the poster.
> 
> Trump lost.  People voted any way they could, but they voted legally to thrown this criminal conman out of office.  You whined relentlessly for 4 years that Democrats refused to accept that Trump won the election, but here you are whining relentlessly AGAIN, refusing to accept that Trump LOST the election.
> 
> You post stupid threads like this one whining about Trump losing the election.
> 
> TRUMP LOST.  QUITE WHINING ABOUT IT.


You are so angry. Honk honk honk
The thread is worth it just to see you lose your marbles and you don’t have many more to lose til you’re totally batshit.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Dragonlady said:


> I didn't.  You did.  You can't seem to win any of these arguments against mail in voting so here you are, trying to deflect from the fact that this is a pointless thread whining about Trump losing the election.


I brought in race? Where? You mentioned “black” vote. I never did. Are you feeling OK?

honk honk honk


----------



## Foolardi

Mashmont said:


> "Big Lie"  A moniker the Marxist media was instructed to use in order to discredit any attempt to investigate the stolen election.
> 
> .


  Knowing that such a juvenile " Saul Alinsky " Rules for Radicals
   bit of gamesmanship only works when a majority play into it.
   Democrats are just learning how much that can Smarts.


----------



## Ame®icano

Hutch Starskey said:


> It doesn’t. It took days. Obviously the Biden votes will spike as mail ballots largely favored him and were the last counted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why Pennsylvania is still counting votes after Election Day
> 
> 
> Battleground Pennsylvania didn't start processing absentee ballots until Election Day morning -- a reason every vote there won't be counted until Friday at the earliest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abcnews.go.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Pennsylvania, one of the most important presidential battlegrounds, is among the handful of states that did not begin processing absentee ballots until Election Day morning.
> 
> That abridged timeline is one of the reasons the state isn’t expected to have every vote counted until Friday, at the earliest.”



My question was "why they didn't counted mail-in ballots during the day"?

Your answer was "There were several states, (look them up) that could not even begin to count the mail ballots until the polls closed". You provided a link...

I posted images FROM YOUR LINK that proved your claim is false.

Now you're saying that "mail ballots largely favored him and were the last counted".

That brings me to the initial question: Why mail in ballots were not counted during the day, as provisioned by the law?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Ame®icano said:


> My question was "why they didn't counted mail-in ballots during the day"?
> 
> Your answer was "There were several states, (look them up) that could not even begin to count the mail ballots until the polls closed". You provided a link...
> 
> I posted images FROM YOUR LINK that proved your claim is false.
> 
> Now you're saying that "mail ballots largely favored him and were the last counted".
> 
> That brings me to the initial question: Why mail in ballots were not counted during the day, as provisioned by the law?


Maybe they didn’t know how many they would need until all the in person data was in? Hmmmmm


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Rambunctious said:


> You don't remember the cardboard over the windows blocking the GOP poll watchers from viewing the count room?...how about sending the GOP watchers home and continuing to count ballots?...how about mailed ballots with no fold marks being counted?...any of that raise an eyebrow with you?...I guarantee it would if the outcome would have been different...you would be screaming bloody murder today....


Is that when the “switch” happened?


----------



## Care4all

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Link that ALL predicted that Trump would win even blue states if you only count in person voting. Thank you.


Duh.  Common sense kiddo.  Democrats were encouraged to vote by mail and stay safe.

Of course that would show most democratic votes were done by mail, and not in person... and most repubs voted in person....because they were encouraged to.

 Nothing strange about it.

Why would in person election day votes show democrats being ahead in any state?



			https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/us/politics/when-votes-counted-tonight-election.html&ved=2ahUKEwiX96OXnof2AhUjsTEKHQ3CDqAQFnoECCUQAQ&usg=AOvVaw34OxQH2TM5ijRO5gdLU2Bj


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Care4all said:


> Duh.  Common sense kiddo.  Democrats were encouraged to vote by mail and stay safe.
> 
> Of course that would show most democratic votes were done by mail, and not in person... and most repubs voted in person....because they were encouraged to.
> 
> Nothing strange about it.
> 
> Why would in person election day votes show democrats being ahead in any state?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/us/politics/when-votes-counted-tonight-election.html&ved=2ahUKEwiX96OXnof2AhUjsTEKHQ3CDqAQFnoECCUQAQ&usg=AOvVaw34OxQH2TM5ijRO5gdLU2Bj


NYT? So you are stating that most Republicans are brave voters and Democrats were chickens? OK


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Ame®icano said:


> My question was "why they didn't counted mail-in ballots during the day"?
> 
> Your answer was "There were several states, (look them up) that could not even begin to count the mail ballots until the polls closed". You provided a link...
> 
> I posted images FROM YOUR LINK that proved your claim is false.
> 
> Now you're saying that "mail ballots largely favored him and were the last counted".
> 
> That brings me to the initial question: Why mail in ballots were not counted during the day, as provisioned by the law?


I then provided a link that explains that very clearly. Try reading it.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Care4all said:


> Duh.  Common sense kiddo.  Democrats were encouraged to vote by mail and stay safe.
> 
> Of course that would show most democratic votes were done by mail, and not in person... and most repubs voted in person....because they were encouraged to.
> 
> Nothing strange about it.
> 
> Why would in person election day votes show democrats being ahead in any state?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/us/politics/when-votes-counted-tonight-election.html&ved=2ahUKEwiX96OXnof2AhUjsTEKHQ3CDqAQFnoECCUQAQ&usg=AOvVaw34OxQH2TM5ijRO5gdLU2Bj


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I posted a picture with results from an unbiased source and said it was interesting and you and your deranged ilk went batshit crazy. It’s hilarious.


The optics are not bad, GayShortBus. Stop being such a drama queen.. All you posted was that most most Biden voters voted by mail and that most Trump voters voted in person. There's nothing wrong with that so the optics are fine. All it reflects I that voters took the advice from the respective candidates on whether or not to vote in person pr by mail. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Care4all said:


> Duh.  Common sense kiddo.  Democrats were encouraged to vote by mail and stay safe.
> 
> Of course that would show most democratic votes were done by mail, and not in person... and most repubs voted in person....because they were encouraged to.
> 
> Nothing strange about it.
> 
> Why would in person election day votes show democrats being ahead in any state?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/us/politics/when-votes-counted-tonight-election.html&ved=2ahUKEwiX96OXnof2AhUjsTEKHQ3CDqAQFnoECCUQAQ&usg=AOvVaw34OxQH2TM5ijRO5gdLU2Bj


Hahahahahahaha...encouraged to stay safe, like you need to remind lazy dregs not to come and vote.  The truth is millions of fake leftyvirus ballots were filled out for the "safe"ones...once the Dims knew how many they needed.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

AzogtheDefiler said:


> That even blue states would see Trump win via in person voting. Nope. Never saw that data or predictions. So it wasn’t totally predicted unless you can show me a link prior to the election that states otherwise


LOL…
This is the “silver linings playbook” approach.
Trump isn’t a loser because he won all the in person voting. Bigly!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> The optics are not bad, GayShortBus. Stop being such a drama queen.. All you posted was that most most Biden voters voted by mail and that most Trump voters voted in person. There's nothing wrong with that so the optics are fine. All it reflects I that voters took the advice from the respective candidates on whether or not to vote in person pr by mail. Nothing more, nothing less.


How can an opinion be wrong? Please explain. So you knew that Trump won all the blue states via in person votes too? News to me? In my opinion the optics are bad. You are 100% entitled to yours. Please try to keep this civil. I know it’s difficult for you.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Hutch Starskey said:


> LOL…
> This is the “silver linings playbook” approach.
> Trump isn’t a loser because he won all the in person voting. Bigly!


The title in my OP literally states “Biden won”. Why are you so triggered and juvenile?


----------



## Care4all

Ame®icano said:


> My question was "why they didn't counted mail-in ballots during the day"?
> 
> Your answer was "There were several states, (look them up) that could not even begin to count the mail ballots until the polls closed". You provided a link...
> 
> I posted images FROM YOUR LINK that proved your claim is false.
> 
> Now you're saying that "mail ballots largely favored him and were the last counted".
> 
> That brings me to the initial question: Why mail in ballots were not counted during the day, as provisioned by the law?


The LAW did not allow certain swing states to count them, until election day itself, or AFTER the polls closed on election day.

Democratic state legislators introduced bills to change their law, so to be able to be counted earlier,  but the Republican state legislators per Trump's  request, voted it down.


----------



## BlindBoo

Foolardi said:


> That's only half the story.The Republican Majority State Legislature was the
> governing authority in Pennsylvania in 2020 as is the case in all 50 states.
> HOWEVER the Pennsylvania State Supreme Court { Majority democrat }
> voted to countermand what the Pennsylvania State legislature voted on.
> This was decided weeks before the November 3rd Election.
> The U.S. Supreme Court headed by Chief Justice Roberts refused to hear
> any arguments concerning what happened in Pennsylvania.Where The
> Pennsylvania State Supreme Court voted down what the Pennsylvania State
> Legislature confirmed as Election law.
> Roberts was to blame.Because Both Justice Sam Alito and Clarence
> Thomas were willing to have SCOTUS hear the case.
> Talk Radio's Mark levin made a big stink about.All for nought.
> His wife just prepared a new filing last month to clear up this issue.
> That Pennsylvania Broke State Election law by countermanding the legal
> authoriity of Article 11,Section I  in the Constitution.



One unusual feature of the Elections Clause is that it does not confer the power to regulate congressional elections on states as a whole, but rather the “Legislature” of each state. *The Supreme Court has construed the term “Legislature” extremely broadly to include any entity or procedure that a state’s constitution permits to exercise lawmaking power.* Thus, laws regulating congressional elections may be enacted not only by a state’s actual legislature, but also directly by a state’s voters through the initiative process or public referendum, in states that allow such procedures. 

The Court also has held that a legislature may delegate its authority under the Elections Clause to other entities or officials.






						Interpretation: Elections Clause | Constitution Center
					

Interpretations of Elections Clause by constitutional scholars



					constitutioncenter.org


----------



## Lesh

Rambunctious said:


> You don't remember the cardboard over the windows blocking the GOP poll watchers from viewing the count room?


They were being disruptive.

There were Republicans IN THE ROOM


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Foolardi said:


> That's only half the story.The Republican Majority State Legislature was the
> governing authority in Pennsylvania in 2020 as is the case in all 50 states.
> HOWEVER the Pennsylvania State Supreme Court { Majority democrat }
> voted to countermand what the Pennsylvania State legislature voted on.
> This was decided weeks before the November 3rd Election.
> The U.S. Supreme Court headed by Chief Justice Roberts refused to hear
> any arguments concerning what happened in Pennsylvania.Where The
> Pennsylvania State Supreme Court voted down what the Pennsylvania State
> Legislature confirmed as Election law.
> Roberts was to blame.Because Both Justice Sam Alito and Clarence
> Thomas were willing to have SCOTUS hear the case.
> Talk Radio's Mark levin made a big stink about.All for nought.
> His wife just prepared a new filing last month to clear up this issue.
> That Pennsylvania Broke State Election law by countermanding the legal
> authoriity of Article 11,Section I  in the Constitution.


 So CONvoluted.
No.
The state Supreme Court hasn’t ruled on it yet.

In 2020 the pa Supreme Court ruled against a Republican lawsuit to disallow the no excuse absentee ballots and SCOTUS refused to hear it.









						Pennsylvania Supreme Court dismisses lawsuit seeking to throw out all mail ballots
					

The case had earlier this week let to a stay for Pennsylvania act on further certification efforts.




					www.cbsnews.com
				




A lower court ruled it unconstitutional after Republicans filed a lawsuit in September of 21.
The State Supreme Court has yet to hear it.









						Pennsylvania Court Says State’s Mail Voting Law Is Unconstitutional
					

The decision, which could deal a blow to voting access in a critical battleground state, was immediately appealed.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Care4all

AzogtheDefiler said:


> NYT? So you are stating that most Republicans are brave voters and Democrats were chickens? OK


Stop being lazy, Google it yourself, there are a gazillion links on it, prior to election day....


----------



## Lesh

AzogtheDefiler said:


> The thread is worth it just to see you lose your marbles


That's the definition of trolling

Thanks for the admission


----------



## Indeependent

Lesh said:


> I'm a frequent shopper at Costco and BJs...I have a passing acquaintance with Walmart.
> 
> Never saw those lines except ONCE...in the very earliest part of the pandemic when things were in short supply.


You didn’t see the lines later because everyone was in the store!


----------



## Lesh

Indeependent said:


> You didn’t see the lines later because everyone was in the store!


So much for the lie about "the lines" then.

Jesus...you and Azog are taking hits here pal


----------



## Care4all

jbrownson0831 said:


> Hahahahahahaha...encouraged to stay safe, like you need to remind lazy dregs not to come and vote.  The truth is millions of fake leftyvirus ballots were filled out for the "safe"ones...once the Dims knew how many they needed.


Completely WACKO and a lie.

There is no way to do such, silly one.


----------



## Lastamender

Care4all said:


> Completely WACKO and a lie.
> 
> There is no way to do such, silly one.


"2,000 Mules" says differently. It will be released soon.








						2000 Mules: Proven Fraud in the 2020 Election - Uncle Sam's Misguided Children
					

The documentary 2000 Mules will be released this Spring by Dinesh D'Sousa. Adding to it are the revelations about fake ballots.




					www.unclesamsmisguidedchildren.com


----------



## Lesh

When states can begin processing and counting absentee/mail-in ballots, 2020
					

Ballotpedia: The Encyclopedia of American Politics




					ballotpedia.org
				




16 states didn't allow absentee votes to be processed and counted until election day

17 states didn't allow it to begin until after the polls closed.

Of COURSE those ballots will  come in "late"


----------



## jbrownson0831

Care4all said:


> Completely WACKO and a lie.
> 
> There is no way to do such, silly one.


And yet, Poopeypants somehow, miraculously, by an act of.....Satan...became president.
What did he win, like 12 counties?


----------



## Faun

Ame®icano said:


> My question was "why they didn't counted mail-in ballots during the day"?
> 
> Your answer was "There were several states, (look them up) that could not even begin to count the mail ballots until the polls closed". You provided a link...
> 
> I posted images FROM YOUR LINK that proved your claim is false.
> 
> Now you're saying that "mail ballots largely favored him and were the last counted".
> 
> That brings me to the initial question: Why mail in ballots were not counted during the day, as provisioned by the law?


It doesn't actually matter what time of day they counted the mail-in ballots. All that mattered was that they count all the legal ballots.

They did.

Trump lost.

Y'all are now the biggest sore losers in the history of the planet.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Maybe they didn’t know how many they would need until all the in person data was in? Hmmmmm


That's beyond retarded, even for you, GayShortBus. Had they actually brought in fake ballots, they would have just processed them all.They wouldn't need to measure. And they would have done it in states like Texas and Florida which have many electoral votes.


----------



## Foolardi

Ame®icano said:


> My question was "why they didn't counted mail-in ballots during the day"?
> 
> Your answer was "There were several states, (look them up) that could not even begin to count the mail ballots until the polls closed". You provided a link...
> 
> I posted images FROM YOUR LINK that proved your claim is false.
> 
> Now you're saying that "mail ballots largely favored him and were the last counted".
> 
> That brings me to the initial question: Why mail in ballots were not counted during the day, as provisioned by the law?


 The easiest and best way to embarass those of that posters Ilk
  is to simple ask ... Why in just a few states was The Vote counting STOPPED.
  In the Dead of night.Where it would be quiteeasy and convenient
  to stop or block access to those charged with Vote count monitoring.
   Where in Philly it was a huge dilemna.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> How can an opinion be wrong? Please explain. So you knew that Trump won all the blue states via in person votes too? News to me? In my opinion the optics are bad. You are 100% entitled to yours. Please try to keep this civil. I know it’s difficult for you.



If my opinion is your IQ is about 40, is that wrong?

Yes, opinions can be wrong.

As far as in-person voting all blue states going to Trump, I have no idea as I've not seen the stats on that.


----------



## colfax_m

Ame®icano said:


> That brings me to the initial question: Why mail in ballots were not counted during the day, as provisioned by the law?


When ballots can be processed is determined by law. Mail in ballots take a longer to process and are done by comparatively fewer people. Each ballot needs to be opened, verified and the counted. For millions of ballots. It takes time. 

Some states like Florida and Minnesota open and verify mail in ballots as they are received but don’t count them. Their results are available promptly on election night because it doesn’t take long to just count them once they’re verified.

Pennsylvania for example can’t even open the envelopes before Election Day. The state knew it was going to have a major problem getting the votes counted promptly and asked the Republican legislature in the summer if they could change when they could open and verify ballots which would have meant that the results would have been available much sooner. 

That didn’t happen.





__





						The Real Reason for PA Delay? The State’s GOP Put the Brakes on Early Counting. – COURIER
					






					archive.couriernewsroom.com


----------



## Faun

Care4all said:


> The LAW did not allow certain swing states to count them, until election day itself, or AFTER the polls closed on election day.
> 
> Democratic state legislators introduced bills to change their law, so to be able to be counted earlier,  but the Republican state legislators per Trump's  request, voted it down.



Trump wanted them counted late just for the very reason we're seeing now. So rightards could cry foul if he lost.


----------



## L.K.Eder

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I am Not talking just in this instance. No need for name calling. If you’re triggered and you are please take a time out and collect yourself.


^reduced to trolling his own pathetic troll thread.

did you learn something in this thread? the terms red mirage or blue shift ring a bell, now?

i am here to help.


----------



## Faun

Foolardi said:


> The easiest and best way to embarass those of that posters Ilk
> is to simple ask ... Why in just a few states was The Vote counting STOPPED.
> In the Dead of night.Where it would be quiteeasy and convenient
> to stop or block access to those charged with Vote count monitoring.
> Where in Philly it was a huge dilemna.


You're lying, the counting didn't stop...









						Fact check: List of partly false statements on the 2020 election
					

Social media users have been sharing a long post online that contains various claims about the 2020 election. The list contains a mixture of opinion and mostly false information this article seeks to address.




					www.reuters.com
				




_STATES STOPPED COUNTING

The posts start with the claim that these five states took a three-hour shutdown in which they “found enough votes for Biden to catch Trump.” There is no evidence to show that any of these states took a three-hour break from counting votes.

Wisconsin did not stop counting on election night. In an elections update video posted on YouTube by PBS NewsHour ( here ), Meagan Wolfe, administrator of the Wisconsin Elections Commission, can be heard saying at the 1:18 minute mark: “Our municipal and county clerks have worked tirelessly throughout the night to make sure that every valid ballot has been counted and reported accurately.”

Michigan did not stop counting ballots. Politifact reported that Tracy Wimmer, director of media relations for the Michigan Secretary of State, said: "At no point has the counting process stopped since it began at 7 a.m. yesterday morning (Nov. 3), which was when, per Michigan election law, it could begin.” ( here )

Misunderstandings over tally updates stopping temporarily on election night in Philadelphia are explained in a Reuters Fact Check ( here ) .

North Carolina did stop counting votes on election night, but it was not due to voter fraud. Local television station WSOC-TV reported that Karen Brinson Bell, executive director of the state elections board, said: “North Carolina stopped counting votes on election night because there were no more votes to count that night” and added: “With very few exceptions, North Carolina’s election results will not change until November 12 or 13, when all mail-in ballots are received and counted by each county.” ( here )

The Nevada Secretary of State released a statement explaining that the state did not stop counting ballots and that the “counting of ballots is ongoing and will continue until every cast ballot is counted.” ( here )_​


----------



## Foolardi

Faun said:


> It doesn't actually matter what time of day they counted the mail-in ballots. All that mattered was that they count all the legal ballots.
> 
> They did.
> 
> Trump lost.
> 
> Y'all are now the biggest sore losers in the history of the planet.


  Well then why are you so quick to make it seem like 
   fixing a mere peanut butter and jelly sandwich.Like some
   " Little Rascal " This isn't a qucikie fix Dilemna.The Election in 2020
     was a gigantic mess.And not because of ANTHING Trump pulled.
     Mollie Hemingway { The Federalist } came close a half a year ago with :
       - Rigged  : { How the Media,Big Tech,and the Democrats
          Seized Our Elections - { Oct.12,2021 }


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> Trump wanted them counted late just for the very reason we're seeing now. So rightards could cry foul if he lost.


What did Trump get that he wanted? Very little. The way the votes were counted was not one of those things. Try again and stop making shit up.


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> You're lying, the counting didn't stop...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact check: List of partly false statements on the 2020 election
> 
> 
> Social media users have been sharing a long post online that contains various claims about the 2020 election. The list contains a mixture of opinion and mostly false information this article seeks to address.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> ​_STATES STOPPED COUNTING_​​_The posts start with the claim that these five states took a three-hour shutdown in which they “found enough votes for Biden to catch Trump.” There is no evidence to show that any of these states took a three-hour break from counting votes._​​_Wisconsin did not stop counting on election night. In an elections update video posted on YouTube by PBS NewsHour ( here ), Meagan Wolfe, administrator of the Wisconsin Elections Commission, can be heard saying at the 1:18 minute mark: “Our municipal and county clerks have worked tirelessly throughout the night to make sure that every valid ballot has been counted and reported accurately.”_​​_Michigan did not stop counting ballots. Politifact reported that Tracy Wimmer, director of media relations for the Michigan Secretary of State, said: "At no point has the counting process stopped since it began at 7 a.m. yesterday morning (Nov. 3), which was when, per Michigan election law, it could begin.” ( here )_​​_Misunderstandings over tally updates stopping temporarily on election night in Philadelphia are explained in a Reuters Fact Check ( here ) ._​​_North Carolina did stop counting votes on election night, but it was not due to voter fraud. Local television station WSOC-TV reported that Karen Brinson Bell, executive director of the state elections board, said: “North Carolina stopped counting votes on election night because there were no more votes to count that night” and added: “With very few exceptions, North Carolina’s election results will not change until November 12 or 13, when all mail-in ballots are received and counted by each county.” ( here )_​​_The Nevada Secretary of State released a statement explaining that the state did not stop counting ballots and that the “counting of ballots is ongoing and will continue until every cast ballot is counted.” ( here )_​


Fact checks mean nothing. They have been thoroughly discredited for supporting opinions, not facts. Next.


----------



## Foolardi

Faun said:


> You're lying, the counting didn't stop...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact check: List of partly false statements on the 2020 election
> 
> 
> Social media users have been sharing a long post online that contains various claims about the 2020 election. The list contains a mixture of opinion and mostly false information this article seeks to address.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> ​_STATES STOPPED COUNTING_​​_The posts start with the claim that these five states took a three-hour shutdown in which they “found enough votes for Biden to catch Trump.” There is no evidence to show that any of these states took a three-hour break from counting votes._​​_Wisconsin did not stop counting on election night. In an elections update video posted on YouTube by PBS NewsHour ( here ), Meagan Wolfe, administrator of the Wisconsin Elections Commission, can be heard saying at the 1:18 minute mark: “Our municipal and county clerks have worked tirelessly throughout the night to make sure that every valid ballot has been counted and reported accurately.”_​​_Michigan did not stop counting ballots. Politifact reported that Tracy Wimmer, director of media relations for the Michigan Secretary of State, said: "At no point has the counting process stopped since it began at 7 a.m. yesterday morning (Nov. 3), which was when, per Michigan election law, it could begin.” ( here )_​​_Misunderstandings over tally updates stopping temporarily on election night in Philadelphia are explained in a Reuters Fact Check ( here ) ._​​_North Carolina did stop counting votes on election night, but it was not due to voter fraud. Local television station WSOC-TV reported that Karen Brinson Bell, executive director of the state elections board, said: “North Carolina stopped counting votes on election night because there were no more votes to count that night” and added: “With very few exceptions, North Carolina’s election results will not change until November 12 or 13, when all mail-in ballots are received and counted by each county.” ( here )_​​_The Nevada Secretary of State released a statement explaining that the state did not stop counting ballots and that the “counting of ballots is ongoing and will continue until every cast ballot is counted.” ( here )_​


  Pack of Lies by Liars.Just like the way these same pack of Unamerican Liars
  made up crap about Trump and Russian Collusion and Quid Pro Quo.
   When it was Hillary who had Trump spied on and Obama used his Deep State
  to Frame him.It's Projection and Gaslighting.
    These same bunch now Making January 6th out as The Worst event in Recent
  memory.Using Millions of tax payer money to hunt down as many as they can
  of these Insurrectionists { where not One firerarm was collected let alone used }
   No one was Killed that day except by a Capitol Cop who shot w/o as much a
   warning Ashli Babbett.Who did not break anything but was pushed into the
  Capitol by a mob.That Capitol Cop had his Identity concealed.
     Yet these same Unamerican Liars are now To Be Trusted with insisting that
  the Election of 2020 was " The Most Secure in memory ".
    The Lies are now so manifest and legion they could fill a text larger than
   The Warren Commission Report { J.F.K. Assissination }


----------



## L.K.Eder

Lastamender said:


> Fact checks mean nothing. They have been thoroughly discredited for supporting opinions, not facts. Next.


yeah, mon.

only real sources accepted here.

like unclesamsmisguidedfucktards.com or hereisnoevidence.ru
or welovetrump.com


----------



## Lastamender

L.K.Eder said:


> yeah, mon.
> 
> only real sources accepted here.
> 
> like unclesamsmisguidedfucktards.com or hereisnoevidence.ru
> or welovetrump.com


There are no real sources anymore.


----------



## Foolardi

Lastamender said:


> Fact checks mean nothing. They have been thoroughly discredited for supporting opinions, not facts. Next.


  Notice how the Dems and the MSM don't even bother anymore with
  Fact Checking.Gee I wonder why.Because Biden and his Press Secretary would
   need legions more Fact Checkers just to keep up.
   With their daily diet of outright Lies and redirections and Coulda,woulda
  shoulda ... drivel.


----------



## Faun

Foolardi said:


> Well then why are you so quick to make it seem like
> fixing a mere peanut butter and jelly sandwich.Like some
> " Little Rascal " This isn't a qucikie fix Dilemna.The Election in 2020
> was a gigantic mess.And not because of ANTHING Trump pulled.
> Mollie Hemingway { The Federalist } came close a half a year ago with :
> - Rigged  : { How the Media,Big Tech,and the Democrats
> Seized Our Elections - { Oct.12,2021 }


The election was not a gigantic mess. Trump was the gigantic mess. Had he been a normal human being and accepted the fact that he lost, none of this would have happened. Trying to get his VP to flip the election would never have happened. Sedition Day would never have happened. 

But he's not normal. He's fucked in the head and would rather drag the country down to its knees rather than just simply admit he lost. 

There was nothing wrong with Republicans contesting elections in states where they felt there were problems. Gore did the same in Florida 20 years earlier. But unlike Trump, when he couldn't prove his case in the courts and the clock ran out, Gore manned up, put the country before himself and conceded so the country could move on.

Result? Gore lost the election. Gore never tried to subvert the Constitution to be declared the winner of an election he actually lost. Gore's base never stormed the Capitol to prevent Bush's victory from being certified by Congress. The country moved on.

Compare that with Trump...

He too fought it in court. But unlike Gore, he refused to concede even though he lost in court and the clock ran out. Unlike Gore who accepted his bitter loss, Trump and his people tried to get fake electors to submit fake slates to Congress. Trump and his people tried to get the VP to subvert the Constitution he swore to defend by unilaterally rejecting Biden electors and/or accept the fake Trump electors so that he could be declared the winner of the election he lost. Unlike Gore, Trump put himself in front of the nation.

Result? Sedition Day, a day that will haunt this nation in infamy for years to come. Lawmakers and the VP evacuated for safety from a violent mob of domestic terrorists threatening to kill them because Pence chose to defend the Constitution over Trump. Nearly 16 months later, with still zero proof the election was stolen, ⅔rds on the right still feel the election was stolen znd America has not moved on.

At what point do you rightards love America more than you love Trump? How many years is that gonna take you?


----------



## Foolardi

BlindBoo said:


> One unusual feature of the Elections Clause is that it does not confer the power to regulate congressional elections on states as a whole, but rather the “Legislature” of each state. *The Supreme Court has construed the term “Legislature” extremely broadly to include any entity or procedure that a state’s constitution permits to exercise lawmaking power.* Thus, laws regulating congressional elections may be enacted not only by a state’s actual legislature, but also directly by a state’s voters through the initiative process or public referendum, in states that allow such procedures.
> 
> The Court also has held that a legislature may delegate its authority under the Elections Clause to other entities or officials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interpretation: Elections Clause | Constitution Center
> 
> 
> Interpretations of Elections Clause by constitutional scholars
> 
> 
> 
> constitutioncenter.org


  The Supreme Court has the Responsibility to Interpret the Constitution
   as Written.There is no wiggle room as far as Election law.
   Especially Election law.Without fair and impartial Election laws there is no
    United States.Our Founders did not Trust in a Democratic run Country.
   But in a Republic.
   I see where there was an attempt to Change the Definition of " Freedom "
  Recently.Like the Dweebs who came up with rerouting the Definition of
   " Racism ". That is How Stalinism took hold.First by changing the meaning
   of words in order to use as propaganda.Like what The Black Lady {always wears
  black } Rachel Maddow pulled.With her snarky proud as a Piggie mug.


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> What did Trump get that he wanted? Very little. The way the votes were counted was not one of those things. Try again and stop making shit up.



As someone just pointed out, when there were complaints in PA before the election about waiting until the polls closed to count mail-in ballots, Trump balked at those complaints and PA Republican Senators fought to keep the law in place


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> Fact checks mean nothing. They have been thoroughly discredited for supporting opinions, not facts. Next.



LOLOL 

Spits thd delusional poster who still thinks there was massive fraud despite nearly 16 months of not being able to prove he's not crazy.

I also note, you have presented no proof the counting stopped.


----------



## Faun

Foolardi said:


> Pack of Lies by Liars.Just like the way these same pack of Unamerican Liars
> made up crap about Trump and Russian Collusion and Quid Pro Quo.
> When it was Hillary who had Trump spied on and Obama used his Deep State
> to Frame him.It's Projection and Gaslighting.
> These same bunch now Making January 6th out as The Worst event in Recent
> memory.Using Millions of tax payer money to hunt down as many as they can
> of these Insurrectionists { where not One firerarm was collected let alone used }
> No one was Killed that day except by a Capitol Cop who shot w/o as much a
> warning Ashli Babbett.Who did not break anything but was pushed into the
> Capitol by a mob.That Capitol Cop had his Identity concealed.
> Yet these same Unamerican Liars are now To Be Trusted with insisting that
> the Election of 2020 was " The Most Secure in memory ".
> The Lies are now so manifest and legion they could fill a text larger than
> The Warren Commission Report { J.F.K. Assissination }


Great... post your proof counting stopped.....


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> The election was not a gigantic mess. Trump was the gigantic mess. Had he been a normal human being and accepted the fact that he lost, none of this would have happened. Trying to get his VP to flip the election would never have happened. Sedition Day would never have happened.
> 
> But he's not normal. He's fucked in the head and would rather drag the country down to its knees rather than just simply admit he lost.
> 
> There was nothing wrong with Republicans contesting elections in states where they felt there were problems. Gore did the same in Florida 20 years earlier. But unlike Trump, when he couldn't prove his case in the courts and the clock ran out, Gore manned up, put the country before himself and conceded so the country could move on.
> 
> Result? Gore lost the election. Gore never tried to subvert the Constitution to be declared the winner of an election he actually lost. Gore's base never stormed the Capitol to prevent Bush's victory from being certified by Congress. The country moved on.
> 
> Compare that with Trump...
> 
> He too fought it in court. But unlike Gore, he refused to concede even though he lost in court and the clock ran out. Unlike Gore who accepted his bitter loss, Trump and his people tried to get fake electors to submit fake slates to Congress. Trump and his people tried to get the VP to subvert the Constitution he swore to defend by unilaterally rejecting Biden electors and/or accept the fake Trump electors so that he could be declared the winner of the election he lost. Unlike Gore, Trump put himself in front of the nation.
> 
> Result? Sedition Day, a day that will haunt this nation in infamy for years to come. Lawmakers and the VP evacuated for safety from a violent mob of domestic terrorists threatening to kill them because Pence chose to defend the Constitution over Trump. Nearly 16 months later, with still zero proof the election was stolen, ⅔rds on the right still feel the election was stolen znd America has not moved on.
> 
> At what point do you rightards love America more than you love Trump? How many years is that gonna take you?


AZ. and GA have proven what a mess the election was. There are documented facts of laws being broken and regulations ignored and illegal ballots. Swing state elections had 0 integrity and it can and will be proven.


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> Spits thd delusional poster who still thinks there was massive fraud despite nearly 16 months of not being able to prove he's not crazy.
> 
> I also note, you have presented no proof the counting stopped.


Why won't we be given the chance to prove anything? Why is access to what should be transparent denied? Where are the ballot images in GA.? Why won't Dominion release the source code for Maricopa County, an election they ran, which is illegal it itself?


----------



## Foolardi

Faun said:


> The election was not a gigantic mess. Trump was the gigantic mess. Had he been a normal human being and accepted the fact that he lost, none of this would have happened. Trying to get his VP to flip the election would never have happened. Sedition Day would never have happened.
> 
> But he's not normal. He's fucked in the head and would rather drag the country down to its knees rather than just simply admit he lost.
> 
> There was nothing wrong with Republicans contesting elections in states where they felt there were problems. Gore did the same in Florida 20 years earlier. But unlike Trump, when he couldn't prove his case in the courts and the clock ran out, Gore manned up, put the country before himself and conceded so the country could move on.
> 
> Result? Gore lost the election. Gore never tried to subvert the Constitution to be declared the winner of an election he actually lost. Gore's base never stormed the Capitol to prevent Bush's victory from being certified by Congress. The country moved on.
> 
> Compare that with Trump...
> 
> He too fought it in court. But unlike Gore, he refused to concede even though he lost in court and the clock ran out. Unlike Gore who accepted his bitter loss, Trump and his people tried to get fake electors to submit fake slates to Congress. Trump and his people tried to get the VP to subvert the Constitution he swore to defend by unilaterally rejecting Biden electors and/or accept the fake Trump electors so that he could be declared the winner of the election he lost. Unlike Gore, Trump put himself in front of the nation.
> 
> Result? Sedition Day, a day that will haunt this nation in infamy for years to come. Lawmakers and the VP evacuated for safety from a violent mob of domestic terrorists threatening to kill them because Pence chose to defend the Constitution over Trump. Nearly 16 months later, with still zero proof the election was stolen, ⅔rds on the right still feel the election was stolen znd America has not moved on.
> 
> At what point do you rightards love America more than you love Trump? How many years is that gonna take you?


yeah right dummy.Gore made a statement before the 2000 Election when asked
  about a Popular Vote or Electoral vote.He had no choice but to say an Electoral
  vote is how elections are decided.Then after he lost He changed his mind.
     He also Cherry-picked only highly Democrat counties { Broward and Miami-Dade}
     for those to have a Recount.He also moved mountains to Disallow oversees
  military ballots to be included in the count.Because of some Postal mark error.
     A Date.The same crap the Florida State Supreme Court pulled in the
  Recount of 2000.They did eveything in their power { The Most Radical of all
  State Supreme Courts } in making it difficult for Bush to have an impartial
  Recount.Even Though Katheleen Harris was in charge of Certifying that States
  election,.It took the U.S. Supreme Court to straighten out what the
   Radical Florida State Supreme Court tried to usurp.


----------



## BlindBoo

Foolardi said:


> The Supreme Court has the Responsibility to Interpret the Constitution
> as Written.There is no wiggle room as far as Election law.
> Especially Election law.Without fair and impartial Election laws there is no
> United States.Our Founders did not Trust in a Democratic run Country.
> But in a Republic.



There is not.  The election laws are the purview of the states legislative process not exclusively of the state legislatures.  That is the precedent and will stay that way unless the Neo-Court changes it.  Most all states have delegate the authority for determining presidential electors to the state wide popular votes in a democratic election.


----------



## Foolardi

Lastamender said:


> AZ. and GA have proven what a mess the election was. There are documented facts of laws being broken and regulations ignored and illegal ballots. Swing state elections had 0 integrity and it can and will be proven.


  How many Signed affidavits were used as example of irregularites 
  to no effect.Because the Fix was in.Courts were not going to allow
  any cases over Election Fraud or Irregularities.Because Cases were brought.
   They were either ignored or dates for consideration always move ahead in time.
   That is also why the Strong-armed democrats went around threatening anyone
  daring to bring up Possible Election fraud or irregularities.
    Which is all democrats do when Losing an Election.From 2000 to 2004
  and then 2016.


----------



## Foolardi

BlindBoo said:


> There is not.  The election laws are the purview of the states legislative process not exclusively of the state legislatures.  That is the precedent and will stay that way unless the Neo-Court changes it.  Most all states have delegate the authority for determining presidential electors to the state wide popular votes in a democratic election.


  Each State Legislature determines each states Election law and procedures.


----------



## BlindBoo

Foolardi said:


> Each State Legislature determines each states Election law and procedures.



They do have to pass the law but it is subject to the legislative procedure for the state.  For example.









						Governor Wolf Signs Election Reform Bill Including New Mail-in Voting
					

Governor Wolf made voting more convenient and secure by signing Act 77 of 2019, the most significant improvement to Pennsylvania’s elections in more than 80 years. The bipartisan compromise legislation takes effect for the April 2020 primary election and makes Pennsylvania a national leader with...




					www.governor.pa.gov
				




The Governor could have Vetoed the legislation.  Then the legislature could have tried to override that but the law itself is still subject to the complete legislative process.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

DBA said:


> Or maybe they saw the Democrats ramping up their bid to make the elections less secure.


Nope, sorry, that's idiotic. 

"If I lose, it was rigged."


Nice try though. Not really.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Foolardi said:


> How many Signed affidavits were used as example of irregularites
> to no effect.Because the Fix was in.Courts were not going to allow
> any cases over Election Fraud or Irregularities.Because Cases were brought.
> They were either ignored or dates for consideration always move ahead in time.
> That is also why the Strong-armed democrats went around threatening anyone
> daring to bring up Possible Election fraud or irregularities.
> Which is all democrats do when Losing an Election.From 2000 to 2004
> and then 2016.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Ame®icano said:


> Well... Trump was so far ahead that they needed time to produce additional fake ballots in the middle of the night.
> 
> View attachment 602628


What an idotic lie. Debunked 10 times over.


----------



## Lastamender

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Nope, sorry, that's idiotic.
> 
> "If I lose, it was rigged."
> 
> 
> Nice try though. Not really.


Aren't Democrats saying the same thing about the midterms? Biden said the elections can't be trusted himself.


----------



## Lastamender

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> What an idotic lie. Debunked 10 times over.


Debunked how? Some crooked asshole saying it did not happen? That is laughable.


----------



## Indeependent

Lesh said:


> So much for the lie about "the lines" then.
> 
> Jesus...you and Azog are taking hits here pal


Excuse me, Mr. Moron, you made a statement concerning the post COVID panic and I responded.
You did not refute the fact about the lines during the panic.


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> AZ. and GA have proven what a mess the election was. There are documented facts of laws being broken and regulations ignored and illegal ballots. Swing state elections had 0 integrity and it can and will be proven.


LOLOLOL 

You never learn, rightard.

From the AZ audit...

_*This is the most important finding in the audit* because the paper ballots are the best evidence of voter intent, and *there is no reliable evidence that the paper ballots were altered* to any material degree._


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> Why won't we be given the chance to prove anything? Why is access to what should be transparent denied? Where are the ballot images in GA.? Why won't Dominion release the source code for Maricopa County, an election they ran, which is illegal it itself?



Shitstain... *you had the chance*. You failed. Miserably.


----------



## Faun

Foolardi said:


> yeah right dummy.Gore made a statement before the 2000 Election when asked
> about a Popular Vote or Electoral vote.He had no choice but to say an Electoral
> vote is how elections are decided.Then after he lost He changed his mind.
> He also Cherry-picked only highly Democrat counties { Broward and Miami-Dade}
> for those to have a Recount.He also moved mountains to Disallow oversees
> military ballots to be included in the count.Because of some Postal mark error.
> A Date.The same crap the Florida State Supreme Court pulled in the
> Recount of 2000.They did eveything in their power { The Most Radical of all
> State Supreme Courts } in making it difficult for Bush to have an impartial
> Recount.Even Though Katheleen Harris was in charge of Certifying that States
> election,.It took the U.S. Supreme Court to straighten out what the
> Radical Florida State Supreme Court tried to usurp.



Nothing in your post refuted a word I said, con.


----------



## Faun

Foolardi said:


> How many Signed affidavits were used as example of irregularites
> to no effect.Because the Fix was in.Courts were not going to allow
> any cases over Election Fraud or Irregularities.Because Cases were brought.
> They were either ignored or dates for consideration always move ahead in time.
> That is also why the Strong-armed democrats went around threatening anyone
> daring to bring up Possible Election fraud or irregularities.
> Which is all democrats do when Losing an Election.From 2000 to 2004
> and then 2016.


How many of those affidavits did you see?


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> LOLOLOL
> 
> You never learn, rightard.
> 
> From the AZ audit...
> 
> _*This is the most important finding in the audit* because the paper ballots are the best evidence of voter intent, and *there is no reliable evidence that the paper ballots were altered* to any material degree._​​







__





						New Findings: Thousands of AZ Ballots Missing Valid Serial Numbers - American Liberty Report
					

It turns out that the Maricopa County, AZ election audit isn’t over yet. The report that was issued to the state senate a few weeks ago was only the “finalized report” of the audit portions that had been completed to date. The auditors still have work to do. Most Americans should be thrilled by...



					www.americanlibertyemail.com
				











						Congressional Candidate Josh Barnett: More Than 30 Laws Were Broken in the Arizona 2020 Presidential Election… It’s Time to
					

Josh Barnett is a man on a mission. Sure, he’s running for Congress (and would make a great Representative, at




					freedomfirstnetwork.com
				




How come you do not post the whole story?


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> Shitstain... *you had the chance*. You failed. Miserably.


50+​
Courts Blocked An Evidentiary Hearing
No, we did not have the chance.


----------



## Lesh

Indeependent said:


> Excuse me, Mr. Moron, you made a statement concerning the post COVID panic and I responded.
> You did not refute the fact about the lines during the panic.


You just admitted they only existed in the very beginning of the "panic"


----------



## colfax_m

Lastamender said:


> 50+​
> Courts Blocked An Evidentiary Hearing
> No, we did not have the chance.


The lawsuits failed to achieve the minimal threshold to even get that far.


----------



## Lastamender

Lesh said:


> You just admitted they only existed in the very beginning of the "panic"


You keep forgetting the people who did not panic.


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Findings: Thousands of AZ Ballots Missing Valid Serial Numbers - American Liberty Report
> 
> 
> It turns out that the Maricopa County, AZ election audit isn’t over yet. The report that was issued to the state senate a few weeks ago was only the “finalized report” of the audit portions that had been completed to date. The auditors still have work to do. Most Americans should be thrilled by...
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanlibertyemail.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How come you do not post the whole story?


That was addressed in the audit. But again...

_*This is the most important finding in the audit* because the paper ballots are the best evidence of voter intent, and *there is no reliable evidence that the paper ballots were altered* to any material degree._


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> 50+​
> Courts Blocked An Evidentiary Hearing
> No, we did not have the chance.


Yes, you did. Many of the cases were thrown out due to lack of merit or lack of evidence.


----------



## Indeependent

Lesh said:


> You just admitted they only existed in the very beginning of the "panic"


Define the “beginning” of the panic.
The beginning went on for at least a year and you are the one trying to say everyone stopped waiting on line.
Way after the election the lines waned down because the stores were going broke having fewer shoppers.
All you LibTards do is spout shit until you think something sticks.


----------



## Indeependent

Lastamender said:


> You keep forgetting the people who did not panic.


I saw busloads of Blacks and Asians going into Sam’s Club like nothing was going on.


----------



## Lastamender

colfax_m said:


> The lawsuits failed to achieve the minimal threshold to even get that far.


Bullshit. The were refused on meaningless technicalities. And not given the chance to correct them. Try the truth.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Lastamender said:


> AZ. and GA have proven what a mess the election was. There are documented facts of laws being broken and regulations ignored and illegal ballots. Swing state elections had 0 integrity and it can and will be proven.





Lastamender said:


> Swing state elections had 0 integrity and it can and will be proven.


No integrity until they swing back to elect a Republican that is.


----------



## Lesh

Indeependent said:


> Define the “beginning” of the panic.
> The beginning went on for at least a year and you are the one trying to say everyone stopped waiting on line.
> Way after the election the lines waned down because the stores were going broke having fewer shoppers.
> All you LibTards do is spout shit until you think something sticks.


I never saw a line in ANY of those places after the end of March 2020


----------



## Indeependent

colfax_m said:


> The lawsuits failed to achieve the minimal threshold to even get that far.


You meant the judges didn’t want to be murdered.


----------



## Lesh

Indeependent said:


> I saw busloads of Blacks and Asians going into Sam’s Club like nothing was going on.


Sure ya did


----------



## Indeependent

Lesh said:


> Sure ya did


Stewart Avenue near Roosevelt Field Mall.


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> Yes, you did. Many of the cases were thrown out due to lack of merit or lack of evidence.


Or corruption and intimidation. Tell the truth.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Lastamender said:


> Why won't we be given the chance to prove anything? Why is access to what should be transparent denied? Where are the ballot images in GA.? Why won't Dominion release the source code for Maricopa County, an election they ran, which is illegal it itself?


Every day is a chance. Who is even trying? Who is presenting evidence to a court?  No one. Can you guess why?


----------



## Lesh

Indeependent said:


> Stewart Avenue near Roosevelt Field Mall.


Sure


----------



## Indeependent

Lastamender said:


> Or corruption and intimidation. Tell the truth.


Faun tell the truth!!!!


----------



## Lastamender

Hutch Starskey said:


> Every day is a chance. Who is even trying? Who is presenting evidence to a court?  No one. Can you guess why?


They are presenting evidence in a GA. court as we speak. Again, you are not informed.








						Legal
					

All legal hearings are posted on the VoterGA.org events tab Republican SOS Election Challenge against Brad Raffensperger Original Contest Petition Phil Chen Fulton School Board Dist. 7 Election Cha…




					voterga.org


----------



## Indeependent

Lesh said:


> Sure


Kudos for agreeing.


----------



## Lesh

Indeependent said:


> Kudos for agreeing.


Sarcasm


----------



## 22lcidw

It does not make it easier to not believe a theft of an election when we see what was put into office. The House and the Senate were stolen. Biden is grand theft and proof the deep state is real and by their governing we are a nation that is totalitarian using the Democracy agenda for voting.


----------



## Indeependent

Lesh said:


> Sarcasm


You are a very sad person.
Try to get out once in a while other than super Liberal Manhattan.


----------



## Faun

Lesh said:


> I never saw a line in ANY of those places after the end of March 2020


----------



## Lastamender

Indeependent said:


> You are a very sad person.
> Try to get out once in a while other than super Liberal Manhattan.


He can't go outside the Covid will get him.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Lastamender said:


> They are presenting evidence in a GA. court as we speak. Again, you are not informed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legal
> 
> 
> All legal hearings are posted on the VoterGA.org events tab Republican SOS Election Challenge against Brad Raffensperger Original Contest Petition Phil Chen Fulton School Board Dist. 7 Election Cha…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voterga.org


Then what’s with all the hysterics? You were just bitching that no one will look at all of your smoking gun evidence.


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> Or corruption and intimidation. Tell the truth.


Retard, here is a case where 7 judges said the evidence brought into their courts was utter bullshit...









						Nevada Supreme Court unanimously dismisses Trump lawsuit to overturn Nevada election result
					

Documents filed Monday ask the high court to reverse Judge James Todd Russell's finding on Friday that the legal team for six Republican electors failed to prove the Nov. 3 election was swayed by fraudulent or illegal votes.



					www.rgj.com
				



They filed a case claiming dead people voted, others voted in Nevada and another state, and many weren't registered to vote.

The judge threw it out because they had no evidence to demonstrate any of that upon the first motion to dismiss by the defendant...

_"*Contestants' claims fail on the merits* ... or under any other standard," the judge said in his 35-page ruling._​
... so then the plaintiff filed an appeal... *ALL 6 Justices ruled unanimously against them* and upheld the lower court's ruling.

_“To prevail on this appeal, *appellants must demonstrate error of law*, findings of fact not supported by substantial evidence or an abuse of discretion in the admission or rejection of evidence by the district court,” the six justices said. *“We are not convinced they have done so.*”_​
That's 7 judges in 2 courts ALL reaching the same conclusion... the plaintiff's evidence failed to demonstrate fraud.

You're so fucked in the head, FruitLoops,  you don't know which end is up.


----------



## Indeependent

Lastamender said:


> He can't go outside the Covid will get him.


I wonder if he’s ever been in a 7/11.


----------



## Polishprince

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Not that there is anything wrong with that....still very interesting.
> 
> *If we had data for all 50 states, we would likely see Trump winning the Election Day vote in almost all of them and Biden winning the absentee vote in almost all of them.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Absentee Voting Looked Like In All 50 States
> 
> 
> It was historically popular -- and historically Democratic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fivethirtyeight.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 602454





The Absentee Population, those who are absent from their bodies, are a key portion of the Biden Base.

This is a picture of Sleepy Joe's most dependable supporters.


----------



## Lesh

Indeependent said:


> You are a very sad person.
> Try to get out once in a while other than super Liberal Manhattan.


I'd advise YOU to get off Lon Geyland every once in a while

Take a field trip. Go somewhere "exotic" like Staten Island


----------



## Rambunctious

Lesh said:


> They were being disruptive.
> 
> There were Republicans IN THE ROOM


They just wanted to see the ballots that were being counted...and no there were no republicans in the room...that is a lie....


----------



## colfax_m

Indeependent said:


> You meant the judges didn’t want to be murdered.


Death threats have become common among the radicalized right.


----------



## Indeependent

Lesh said:


> I'd advise YOU to get off Lon Geyland every once in a while
> 
> Take a field trip. Go somewhere "exotic" like Staten Island


Staten Island is BLAND.
Manhattan is GAY.


----------



## colfax_m

Rambunctious said:


> They just wanted to see the ballots that were being counted...and no there were no republicans in the room...that is a lie....


It’s not a lie. Trump’s lawyers were forced to admit their observers were in the room because there are consequences for lying before judges.









						Exasperated judges question Trump lawyers on election claims, leading to one 'nonzero' admission
					

Lawyers representing President Donald Trump's campaign and the GOP are facing some close questioning by exasperated judges trying to pin them down on claims of election irregularities.



					www.abajournal.com


----------



## colfax_m

Lastamender said:


> Bullshit. The were refused on meaningless technicalities. And not given the chance to correct them. Try the truth.


Meaningless technicalities? No. They were rejected because their claims were hearsay, unsubstantiated, opinion or more commonly didn’t actually indicate any illegal activity whatsoever.


----------



## Lesh

Rambunctious said:


> They just wanted to see the ballots that were being counted...and no there were no republicans in the room...that is a lie....











						Right-wing media portrayed window covering at ballot center as nefarious. Here's what really happened
					

Right-wing media outlets, which have parroted President Donald Trump's dangerous rhetoric aimed at undermining the integrity of the US election, have portrayed a move at a Detroit ballot-counting center as nefarious.




					www.cnn.com
				



Wrong

"Hundreds of challengers from both parties were inside the central counting board all afternoon and all evening; dozens of reporters were in the room too," Garcia said. "At all times, people outside the center could see in through windows that were further away from counting board work spaces."


----------



## Faun

Polishprince said:


> The Absentee Population, those who are absent from their bodies, are a key portion of the Biden Base.
> 
> This is a picture of Sleepy Joe's most dependable supporters.
> 
> 
> View attachment 602707



LOL

Suuure, uh-huh...









						Trump supporter admits to voter fraud after casting dead mother’s ballot in 2020
					

A Pennsylvania man pleaded guilty to voter fraud charges after he illegally cast a ballot for former President Trump using his dead mother’s name during the 2020 presidential election. Bruce B…




					thehill.com


----------



## Rambunctious

Lesh said:


> Right-wing media portrayed window covering at ballot center as nefarious. Here's what really happened
> 
> 
> Right-wing media outlets, which have parroted President Donald Trump's dangerous rhetoric aimed at undermining the integrity of the US election, have portrayed a move at a Detroit ballot-counting center as nefarious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong
> 
> "Hundreds of challengers from both parties were inside the central counting board all afternoon and all evening; dozens of reporters were in the room too," Garcia said. "At all times, people outside the center could see in through windows that were further away from counting board work spaces."


come on man...CNN?...


----------



## Lesh

The American Bar Association good enough for ya?









						Exasperated judges question Trump lawyers on election claims, leading to one 'nonzero' admission
					

Lawyers representing President Donald Trump's campaign and the GOP are facing some close questioning by exasperated judges trying to pin them down on claims of election irregularities.



					www.abajournal.com


----------



## L.K.Eder

Rambunctious said:


> come on man...CNN?...


how about an affidavit. a good one?

warning: it's long and contains facts.





__





						DocumentCloud
					






					www.documentcloud.org
				




e.g.


----------



## Rambunctious

L.K.Eder said:


> how about an affidavit. a good one?
> 
> warning: it's long and contains facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DocumentCloud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.documentcloud.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> e.g.
> View attachment 602710


The liberal anti Trump courts were not interested in sworn affidavits and so neither am I.....


----------



## L.K.Eder

Rambunctious said:


> The liberal anti Trump courts were not interested in sworn affidavits and so neither am I.....


oh, they were interested. e.g. in the one i linked. your problem is that the affidavits presented by team tard were bullshit. and judges can be the judge of that.


----------



## Rambunctious

L.K.Eder said:


> oh, they were interested. e.g. in the one i linked. your problem is that the affidavits presented by team tard were bullshit. and judges can be the judge of that.


They never took the time to read them so neither will I....why waste my time reading bullshit from some TDS clown....


----------



## Foolardi

Lastamender said:


> Aren't Democrats saying the same thing about the midterms? Biden said the elections can't be trusted himself.


  Correcto Mondo.That out of one side of their Lying yappers
   they insist that 2020 was The most Secure Election in Modern time.
   So secure that any mention of Fraud or Irregulartites will NOT be
  Tolerated.
   Then out the other side of said yapper they insist that there's potential
   for Voter Suppression and Jim Crow election tampering.
    Give an Example of Jim Crow tampering in 2020 plus Voter Suppression.
   They pulled this same crap in the summer of 2012.
   Now they Insist that there must be a New Universal Voter law enacted,
    Where Voter ID is considered Racist.
    These people need to be Institutionalized.They already half crazed with their
  own Radical Unamericanism.


----------



## Lastamender

Hutch Starskey said:


> Then what’s with all the hysterics? You were just bitching that no one will look at all of your smoking gun evidence.


And you are saying it does not exist.


----------



## Lastamender

colfax_m said:


> Meaningless technicalities? No. They were rejected because their claims were hearsay, unsubstantiated, opinion or more commonly didn’t actually indicate any illegal activity whatsoever.


----------



## Faun

Rambunctious said:


> They just wanted to see the ballots that were being counted...and no there were no republicans in the room...that is a lie....


Liar. Of course there were Republicans in the room. Just not the unruly ones who were trying to disrupt the counting because they wanted the counting to stop while Trump was still ahead.









						'Get to TCF': What really happened inside Detroit's ballot counting center
					

Over a span of 24 hours, Detroit landed at the epicenter of the historic presidential election. And things got real ugly when Joe Biden took the lead.



					www.freep.com
				




_As he spoke, there were more than 100  Republican challengers still freely roaming the counting room, with only four tables left counting._​
Rambtard just lies and lies and lies. So sad the truth is not on your side.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Rambunctious said:


> They never took the time to read them so neither will I....why waste my time reading bullshit from some TDS clown....


yes, dear. stay in your safe place. it's wild out there where real facts roam.


----------



## Rambunctious

L.K.Eder said:


> yes, dear. stay in your safe place. it's wild out there where real facts roam.


The left wouldn't know a fact if it hit them in the face...the mountain of lies you people operate under is astounding....I'll bet you still think Putin got Trump elected....


----------



## L.K.Eder

Rambunctious said:


> The left wouldn't know a fact if it hit them in the face...the mountain of lies you people operate under is astounding....


ok, boomer.


----------



## Batcat

Faun said:


> Ironic given it was the right who tried to steal the 2020 election.


You must live in a parallel universe.


----------



## XponentialChaos

What’s so interesting about this?  We already knew this would be the case going into the election. 

We knew that Trump was telling his supporters not to vote by mail. We also know that Democrats were more likely to vote by mail due to covid.

Everyone knew this. Conservatives just like to make retarded conspiracy theories because they’re sore loser crybabies.


----------



## XponentialChaos

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I did Not imply anything. I stated it was interesting. Secondly many believe the election was stolen. The optics are bad. So you are stating that COVID19 only scared Democrats? LOL
> 
> OK


The optics are only bad if you’re a crybaby conspiracy theorist retard.


----------



## PinktheFloyd88

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Not that there is anything wrong with that....still very interesting.
> 
> *If we had data for all 50 states, we would likely see Trump winning the Election Day vote in almost all of them and Biden winning the absentee vote in almost all of them.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Absentee Voting Looked Like In All 50 States
> 
> 
> It was historically popular -- and historically Democratic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fivethirtyeight.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 602454




Literally a topic created to say ''Biden won in 2020 because he got more votes''. Wow!


----------



## XponentialChaos




----------



## sartre play

It was close, but Biden won because he got more votes. the election was certified by both Republicans and Democrat's.


----------



## Care4all

jbrownson0831 said:


> And yet, Poopeypants somehow, miraculously, by an act of.....Satan...became president.
> What did he win, like 12 counties?


Land mass, counties, do not vote, citizens do.... silly one!  One man/woman, one constitutional vote.


----------



## Care4all

Lastamender said:


> "2,000 Mules" says differently. It will be released soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2000 Mules: Proven Fraud in the 2020 Election - Uncle Sam's Misguided Children
> 
> 
> The documentary 2000 Mules will be released this Spring by Dinesh D'Sousa. Adding to it are the revelations about fake ballots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.unclesamsmisguidedchildren.com


Don't you find it strange that only movies for right wingers can be  created, and not any evidence that can be introduced in court?

Dinesh is a convicted for voter fraud felon...you do know that don't you?

Yet you want us to believe him?

Come on...get real!


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Lastamender said:


> And you are saying it does not exist.


To get you to admit they in fact were despite your hysterical blubbering.


----------



## 22lcidw

Care4all said:


> Land mass, counties, do not vote, citizens do.... silly one!  One man/woman, one constitutional vote.


Not if you are voting in despots. And it is what you support. Using the system against itself to bring in the same governments all these people are coming from in illegal and egal immigration is suicide. People may talk tough, but many will cry big time when they are without a roof over their head and food becomes questionable.


----------



## sartre play

Foolardi said:


> We're going to get the actual numbers soon.
> Dinesh D'Souza is unravelling how certain states
> manipulated election results.Like Maricopa County in
> Arizona,for one.We already know about Wisconsin.
> Plus the outright illegality of what Bidens Home
> state of Pennsylvania pulled.
> When you have 102 Million Mail-in ballots { Absentee }
> there are certain to be many troubling results.
> That is specifically why Trump warned numerous times
> using the *2005 Carter/Baker Report.
> Spelling out the Voting risks of Mail-in and Absentee
> ballots.And duplicate registrations across State lines.
> No Verifications of signatures and Registrations.
> 
> * Commission on Federal Election Reform


D Souza after being convicted of illegal campaign contributions, and pardoned. Now has a new doc where he shares both false and unproven info. Don't remember his past history well, do remember it was not anything to brag about,


----------



## Faun

XponentialChaos said:


> What’s so interesting about this?  We already knew this would be the case going into the election.
> 
> We knew that Trump was telling his supporters not to vote by mail. We also know that Democrats were more likely to vote by mail due to covid.
> 
> Everyone knew this. Conservatives just like to make retarded conspiracy theories because they’re sore loser crybabies.


We also knew Trump was going to cry about fraud if he lost.


----------



## sartre play

Faun said:


> We also knew Trump was going to cry about fraud if he lost.


He was saying if he lost it was a steal before he won the election, Its a con mans trick even if you lose you have those who believe the con ready to roll if you lose. Dam the country with distrust & here we are with a completely divided country filled with hate & party over country.


----------



## B. Kidd

Let me clean this whole thread up.

Biden was installed due to flimsy-ass mail in voting in 2020. That's why the majority of European Democracies won't touch mass marketed blanket mail in ballots!

You can now proceed.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Indeependent said:


> I saw busloads of Blacks and Asians going into Sam’s Club like nothing was going on.


Hahahaha


Suuuuuuure you did

You always have a custom fairy tale at the ready


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

22lcidw said:


> Not if you are voting in despots.


No worries, he got voted out in 2020.


----------



## Faun

B. Kidd said:


> Let me clean this whole thread up.
> 
> Biden was installed due to flimsy-ass mail in voting in 2020. That's why the majority of European Democracies won't touch mass marketed blanket mail in ballots!
> 
> You can now proceed.


Trumpists... the sorest losers of all time.


----------



## L.K.Eder

B. Kidd said:


> Let me clean this whole thread up.
> 
> Biden was installed due to flimsy-ass mail in voting in 2020. That's why the majority of European Democracies won't touch mass marketed blanket mail in ballots!
> 
> You can now proceed.


thx, tard.

did you know that biden won in a sacred landslide election victory?

it was awesome. the loser and his rabid lackeys are still shell shocked. it was a real shellacking.

you may now continue wallowing in denial and misery.


----------



## Mashmont

Faun said:


> Trumpists... the sorest losers of all time.


1.  Trump didn't lose.
2.  How did you leftwingers take Algore's loss in 2000?  "Waaaah Stolen Election!!!"


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Mashmont said:


> 1.  Trump didn't lose.
> 2.  How did you leftwingers take Algore's loss in 2000?  "Waaaah Stolen Election!!!"


You are too dense to realize that you insult yourself, here. We are NOT in the company of geniuses.


----------



## Faun

Mashmont said:


> 1.  Trump didn't lose.
> 2.  How did you leftwingers take Algore's loss in 2000?  "Waaaah Stolen Election!!!"


1. You're deranged.

2. I never once thought that election was stolen.


----------



## Flash

The same Moon Bat morons that think Joe Pottohead really got 81 million votes are the same idiots that believe that man is changing the climate and that more taxes will make the economy stronger.


----------



## evenflow1969

WTH_Progs? said:


> We were just discussing how the true definition of "WOKE" is to recognize the Demonicrooks stole the election.
> 
> Crooked-COVID the same.


Lol, warms my heart to see the entire republican party become little bitch victims. Hilarious 😀😀😀😀😀😀😀😀😀😀😀😀 The kraken and Tucker Carlson were sued over calling the election stolen in court documents the only defense they offered was that only unreasonable morons would believe them. Unreasonable moron victim bitches described today's conservative. Hilarious, gotta live it.


----------



## Lesh

Faun said:


> 1. You're deranged.
> 
> 2. I never once thought that election was stolen.


I did...but I accepted it. That's the system


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

XponentialChaos said:


> The optics are only bad if you’re a crybaby conspiracy theorist retard.


^^^TRIGGERED^^^

LOL


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

evenflow1969 said:


> Lol, warms my heart to see the entire republican party become little bitch victims. Hilarious 😀😀😀😀😀😀😀😀😀😀😀😀 The kraken and Tucker Carlson were sued over calling the election stolen in court documents the only defense they offered was that only unreasonable morons would believe them. Unreasonable moron victim bitches described today's conservative. Hilarious, gotta live it.


It warms my a heart at all the over explaining by leftists such as yourself over a little chart.


----------



## Care4all

B. Kidd said:


> Let me clean this whole thread up.
> 
> Biden was installed due to flimsy-ass mail in voting in 2020. That's why the majority of European Democracies won't touch mass marketed blanket mail in ballots!
> 
> You can now proceed.


NONE OF THE SWING STATES Trump contested had mass marked blanket mail in ballots,

Try again!

Trump lost because citizens got to vote, and they voted him out!

Donald Trump
you're FIRED!

Was said loud and clear!


----------



## L.K.Eder

AzogtheDefiler said:


> ^^^TRIGGERED^^^
> 
> LOL


^^^TROLL^^^

no one is surprised. not interesting.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

L.K.Eder said:


> ^^^TROLL^^^
> 
> no one is surprised. not interesting.


It’s interesting that you a foreigner care so much. Why? This little chart triggered so many. The over explaining is delicious. Yum yum yum


----------



## L.K.Eder

AzogtheDefiler said:


> It’s interesting that you a foreigner care so much. Why? This little chart triggered so many. The over explaining is delicious. Yum yum yum


ok, whiny troll.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

L.K.Eder said:


> ok, whiny troll.


I accept your surrender. Thanks for the laughs.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> Literally a topic created to say ''Biden won in 2020 because he got more votes''. Wow!


And yet it triggers so many leftists and they try to over explain it. Right?


----------



## L.K.Eder

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I accept your surrender. Thanks for the laughs.


^what an entitled immature brat.

grow some balls and admit you are trolling, you dishonest scumbucket.

that would be INTERESTING.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

L.K.Eder said:


> ^what an entitled immature brat.
> 
> grow some balls and admit you are trolling, you dishonest scumbucket.
> 
> that would be INTERESTING.


I am not trolling. I pointing out an interesting data point and all you leftists are going crazy with your over explanations. Relax. Take a Midol.


----------



## XponentialChaos

AzogtheDefiler said:


> ^^^TRIGGERED^^^
> 
> LOL


^crybaby conspiracy theorist retard.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

XponentialChaos said:


> ^crybaby conspiracy theorist retard.


Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## XponentialChaos

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Thank you for your kind words.


You’re welcome.


----------



## L.K.Eder

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I am not trolling. I pointing out an interesting data point and all you leftists are going crazy with your over explanations. Relax. Take a Midol.


i knew you could not grow some balls, whiner.

neither surprising nor INTERESTING.

totally predictable, as was the red mirage.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

L.K.Eder said:


> i knew you could not grow some balls, whiner.
> 
> neither surprising nor INTERESTING.
> 
> totally predictable, as was the red mirage.


So I am not entitled to have a disparate opinion? OK


----------



## L.K.Eder

AzogtheDefiler said:


> So I am not entitled to have a disparate opinion? OK


stop whining and lying for a second, would ya?

you are not entitled to claim victory and get away with it when all you have done is peeing on the floor. you can have a participation ribbon:


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

L.K.Eder said:


> stop whining and lying for a second, would ya?
> 
> you are not entitled to claim victory and get away with it when all you have done is peeing on the floor. you can have a participation ribbon:
> 
> View attachment 603038


You still haven’t answered in in terms of why you care? But that’s OK. Troll.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Care4all said:


> NONE OF THE SWING STATES Trump contested had mass marked blanket mail in ballots,


Yep. The entire thread premise is a cherry picking fallacy anyway.


----------



## Lesh

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I am not trolling. I pointing out an interesting data point and all you leftists are going crazy with your over explanations. Relax. Take a Midol.


You are EXACTLY trolling. That's what all your "triggered" comments are about

You're also a dishonest piece of shit


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Lesh said:


> You are EXACTLY trolling. That's what all your "triggered" comments are about
> 
> You're also a dishonest piece of shit


^Triggered^

Case in point


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Yep. The entire thread premise is a cherry picking fallacy anyway.


What is the fallacy in the OP please?


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> What is the fallacy in the OP please?



It doesn't reveal anything new, GayShortBus.


----------



## L.K.Eder




----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> It doesn't reveal anything new, GayShortBus.


Fido, so that makes it fallacious? How so please?


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Fido, so that makes it fallacious? How so please?



Your claim that it's "bad optics."

It's not. That's not the reason so many on the right believe the election was stolen or that the election was not free & fair. They believe those things because Trump lied to them and they believe his lies. Had Trump never claimed there was fraud and had he conceded when he first lost the election, none of this would be an issue.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> Your claim that it's "bad optics."
> 
> It's not. That's not the reason so many on the right believe the election was stolen or that the election was not free & fair. They believe those things because Trump lied to them and they believe his lies. Had Trump never claimed there was fraud and had he conceded when he first lost the election, none of this would be an issue.


What part of my OP is fallacious, Fido? I ask again. I had no idea that Trump won all those states if you only count in person voting and shared the data. So what is fallacious about? How is it trolling please? Thank you


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> What part of my OP is fallacious, Fido? I ask again. I had no idea that Trump won all those states if you only count in person voting and shared the data. So what is fallacious about? How is it trolling please? Thank you



Asked and answered, GayShortBus.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> Asked and answered, GayShortBus


Where in my OP do I say “bad optics” Fido?

Thank you


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Where in my OP do I say “bad optics” Fido?
> 
> Thank you



Later in this thread you claimed your OP is bad optics.


----------



## WTH_Progs?

evenflow1969 said:


> Lol, warms my heart to see the entire republican party become little bitch victims. Hilarious 😀😀😀😀😀😀😀😀😀😀😀😀 The kraken and Tucker Carlson were sued over calling the election stolen in court documents the only defense they offered was that only unreasonable morons would believe them. Unreasonable moron victim bitches described today's conservative. Hilarious, gotta live it.



Conservatives are unreasonable morons?  Look who & what you guys support, you're projecting.

Everything you guys stand for is a lie, yet you have the attention spans of those with fetal alcohol syndrome, because you're cowards.

Matter of fact your kind are so ashamed of what you stand for, including Biden, that you can't admit to it.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> Later in this thread you claimed your OP is bad optics.


In response to someone else attacking me. However in my OP I clearly state that Biden won and how it’s interesting how the votes were achieved. It did spark a discussion but isn’t that why we are? Well most of us. You’re here just to insult people. Have at it.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> In response to someone else attacking me. However in my OP I clearly state that Biden won and how it’s interesting how the votes were achieved. It did spark a discussion but isn’t that why we are? Well most of us. You’re here just to insult people. Have at it.



LOL

Answering your questions is insulting to you, is it, GayShortBus?


----------



## evenflow1969

WTH_Progs? said:


> Conservatives are unreasonable morons?  Look who & what you guys support, you're projecting.
> 
> Everything you guys stand for is a lie, yet you have the attention spans of those with fetal alcohol syndrome, because you're cowards.
> 
> Matter of fact your kind are so ashamed of what you stand for, including Biden, that you can't admit to it.


Lol, that was the kraken and Tucker Carlson s defense. Can't escape that. Unreasonable moron! Called that by your own news recourse.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

AzogtheDefiler said:


> What is the fallacy in the OP please?


The cherry picking fallacy.

By the same fallacy, I could say two rural counties chose the entire nation's president in 2016.


----------



## eddiew37

rump tries (and fails) to combine two bogus conspiracy theories​Trump tries (and fails) to combine two bogus conspiracy theories​*Donald Trump took two lies — his absurd claims about Team Clinton spying on him and his nonsense about his 2020 defeat — and tried to combine them.*
One of Donald Trump’s more exasperating habits is his embrace of lie inflation. That doesn’t refer to lies about inflation, but rather, refers to the former president telling a regular lie, and then inflating the falsehood in ways that make it worse.
While in office, he did this all the time, on matters large and small. Trump would lie about his approval rating, for example, and then compound the lie by adding outlandish and made-up details.

The practice came to mind again this week. The Republican’s initial lie came several days ago, when he insisted that there’s new evidence that he’d been “spied on” by Hillary Clinton’s operatives. This wasn’t true.
But thanks to the lie-inflation model, that was merely the first step. Yesterday, Trump built on the preliminary lie, issuing a new statement that claimed Clinton broke into the White House and his apartment. That’s utterly bonkers, though it’s consistent with his equally nutty habit of expanding lies in outlandish ways.
But that’s not all the former president did yesterday. He also issued this doozy:


> “Much of the now-uncovered espionage campaign of the Democrats breaking into the White House and my New York City apartment, took place after the 2016 Election as yet another way to undermine the upcoming 2020 Election. This spying into the Oval Office continued for a long period of time and further served to undermine and discredit the 2020 Election, along with massive ballot harvesting, phantom voters, and so many other things that made the Election a sham. The voting numbers were big and determinative!”


Obviously, there were no factual claims in this statement. There was no espionage campaign; no one broke into the White House; no one broke into his apartment; there was no Democratic spying in the Oval Office; the non-existent espionage didn’t continue for a long time; the 2020 presidential election wasn’t a “sham”; and on and on.

What amazed me about this bizarre hysteria, however, is Trump’s eagerness to take lie inflation to a new level: He took two lies — his absurd claims about Team Clinton spying on him and his dangerous nonsense about his 2020 defeat — and tried to combine them.

Yes, according to the former president, the 2020 race was “undermined” by “spying” that didn’t happen in reality, which in turn helps “discredit” the election he lost.
It wreaks of desperation.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

I could wield the fallacy in the opposite direction:

Trump lost the election because of absentee voters, as he clearly could not appeal to sensible people who would vote by mail during a global pandemic.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> The cherry picking fallacy.
> 
> By the same fallacy, I could say two rural counties chose the entire nation's president in 2016.


It shows the entire country voted for Trump to be president via in person voting. Not two rural counties. So you believe voter fraud is as easily committed in person as it may be via absentee ballots? That’s the hill you’re dying on? OK


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

AzogtheDefiler said:


> shows the entire country voted for Trump to be president via in person voting.


Via cherry picking.

Yes I know. All you did was restate your fallacy. 

We could cherry pick other things instead.

The fallacy remains the same.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Via cherry picking.
> 
> Yes I know. All you did was restate your fallacy.
> 
> We could cherry pick other things instead.
> 
> The fallacy remains the same.


Entire country is cherry picking? Oh


----------



## Not a Monkeys Uncle

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Not that there is anything wrong with that....still very interesting.
> 
> *If we had data for all 50 states, we would likely see Trump winning the Election Day vote in almost all of them and Biden winning the absentee vote in almost all of them.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Absentee Voting Looked Like In All 50 States
> 
> 
> It was historically popular -- and historically Democratic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fivethirtyeight.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 602454


He won because of fraud


----------



## L.K.Eder

Faun said:


> Later in this thread you claimed your OP is bad optics.


the concern troll is very concerned about the optics, you know.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Not a Monkeys Uncle said:


> He won because of fraud


oh, no. someone should do something about that.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

L.K.Eder said:


> the concern troll is very concerned about the optics, you know.


You’re not adding any value so why don’t you just exit the thread?


----------



## L.K.Eder

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You’re not adding any value so why don’t you just exit the thread?


oh, i add a lot of value, troll.

make me exit the thread, snowflake.

that should be interesting.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

L.K.Eder said:


> oh, i add a lot of value, troll.
> 
> make me exit the thread, snowflake.
> 
> that should be interesting.


I asked you politely. If you want to stick around and stalk me then be my guest. LOL

I enjoy seeing you get all upset as your little fat fingers hit the keyboard and you hold your breath in anger.


----------



## L.K.Eder

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I asked you politely. If you want to stick around and stalk me then be my guest. LOL
> 
> I enjoy seeing you get all upset as your little fat fingers hit the keyboard and you hold your breath in anger.


oooh. now it's stalking when i participate in your pathetic thread. i thought it was a sign of being TRIGGERED.  make up your weak mind, concern troll.
worry about your bad optics. the facts of your OP are not such. as has been explained many times, thereby exposing your trolling and highlighting once again your dishonesty.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

L.K.Eder said:


> oooh. now it's stalking when i participate in your pathetic thread. i thought it was a sign of being TRIGGERED.  make up your weak mind, concern troll.
> worry about your bad optics. the facts of your OP are not such. as has been explained many times, thereby exposing your trolling and highlighting once again your dishonesty.


You thought? If you were participating Vs stalking you would actually answer the questions I ask you.


----------



## Not a Monkeys Uncle




----------



## Coloradomtnman

skye said:


> Biden won because he and all the demrats thugs stole the election.
> 
> That's why, and in many  more ways than one.


Trying to justify your treasonous former president and your fellow traitor conservatives’ actions against our democratic system of government?

No one is fooled, you conspiracy-believing unAmerican dipshit fascist.


----------



## L.K.Eder

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You thought? If you were participating Vs stalking you would actually answer the questions I ask you.


you have only dishonest fucktard questions. and I answered your bullshit many times. your reaction was to claim it was triggered overexplaining. that's why you are a troll. an obvious lame troll, who is fun to smack around. i will stay here, and give you some more advice. you better listen.


----------



## Faun

Not a Monkeys Uncle said:


> He won because of fraud


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

L.K.Eder said:


> you have only dishonest fucktard questions. and I answered your bullshit many times. your reaction was to claim it was triggered overexplaining. that's why you are a troll. an obvious lame troll, who is fun to smack around. i will stay here, and give you some more advice. you better listen.


Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## Coloradomtnman

WTH_Progs? said:


> We were just discussing how the true definition of "WOKE" is to recognize the Demonicrooks stole the election.
> 
> Crooked-COVID the same.


Derp d-derp derp.  I’m a conservative and I subscribe to any conspiracy theory that supports my traitorous beliefs.

You are too far gone in the Qult to ever make it back to reality.

Anything you say is just the insane ramblings of a traitor conservative.  Nothing you can ever say will ever bring back any credibility you ever had, if any.


----------



## L.K.Eder

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Thank you for your kind words.


you're welcome, troll.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


>


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

L.K.Eder said:


> you're welcome, troll.


Me thinks you should look in the mirror and repeat that statement.


----------



## Coloradomtnman

Not a Monkeys Uncle said:


>


Look!  Conservative traitor propaganda. Make sure and keep yourself brainwashed!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Coloradomtnman said:


> Look!  Conservative traitor propaganda. Make sure and keep yourself brainwashed!


You dislike Trish Regan? Wow.


----------



## L.K.Eder

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Me thinks you should look in the mirror and repeat that statement.


"No, you."

you are so "concerned" about bad optics, concern troll, while only pointing out some innocent picture. 

fucking unaware muppet.


----------



## Coloradomtnman

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I did Not imply anything. I stated it was interesting. Secondly many believe the election was stolen. The optics are bad. So you are stating that COVID19 only scared Democrats? LOL
> 
> OK


People left of Trump supporters are the only ones who took the pandemic seriously so yeah, more votes for Biden/against Trump were mailed in.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

L.K.Eder said:


> "No, you."
> 
> you are so "concerned" about bad optics, concern troll, while only pointing out some innocent picture.
> 
> fucking unaware muppet.


Thank you for your kind words. Are you done with your temper tantrum yet?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Coloradomtnman said:


> People left of Trump supporters are the only ones who took the pandemic seriously so yeah, more votes for Biden/against Trump were mailed in.


So only Democrats were chickens? OK

I voted in person and shockingly survived

Thank you


----------



## Faun

Coloradomtnman said:


> People left of Trump supporters are the only ones who took the pandemic seriously so yeah, more votes for Biden/against Trump were mailed in.



You have to forgive the OP. He's a retard who's insinuating Biden won because of fraudulent main-in ballots. His proof? More people voted for Biden by mail than they did for Trump.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> You have to forgive the OP. He's a retard who's insinuating Biden won because of fraudulent main-in ballots. His proof? More people voted for Biden by mail than they did for Trump.


Now you know what I am insinuating? Interesting. Please post your mind reading degree, Fido.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Now you know what I am insinuating? Interesting. Please post your mind reading degree, Fido.



GayShortBus, you're an imbecile. No one actually expects you to understand what you write. Regardless, you wrote...

_


AzogtheDefiler said:



			Your response is that there is no proof of widespread fraud, I agree. *There is also no proof of widespread speeding but people speed all the time.*

Click to expand...

_​
_[emphasis added to highlight your insinuation.]_


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> GayShortBus, you're an imbecile. No one actually expects you to understand what you write. Regardless, you wrote...
> 
> ​
> _[emphasis added to highlight your insinuation.]_


Right. Optics are bad. I am not insinuating anything more than that, Fido. Poor little Fido is triggered.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Faun said:


> GayShortBus, you're an imbecile. No one actually expects you to understand what you write. Regardless, you wrote...
> 
> ​
> _[emphasis added to highlight your insinuation.]_


yeah. but he did not write that in the OP, so that was, like, super clever n stuff. nobody could see it coming. he was just finding it interesting..


----------



## L.K.Eder

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Right. Optics are bad. I am not insinuating anything more than that, Fido. Poor little Fido is triggered.
> 
> View attachment 603141


ah, i guess that is value added to the thread, troll.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

L.K.Eder said:


> ah, i guess that is value added to the thread, troll.


Of course. I am correcting Fido’s error. Obviously mail in ballots are less secure than in person voting. Duh


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Right. Optics are bad. I am not insinuating anything more than that, Fido. Poor little Fido is triggered.
> 
> View attachment 603141



Allow me to explain to you what you're saying, GayShortBus, since you clearly don't understand...

You say there is no evidence of widespread fraud.

But then you say there is also no evidence of widespread speeding when in fact, there is lots of widespread speeding even though there's no evidence of it.

Unbelievably (not really) even an idiot like you should be able to understand that insinuates there was also lots of widespread fraud even though there's no evidence of it.

Savvy?


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Of course. I am correcting Fido’s error. Obviously mail in ballots are less secure than in person voting. Duh


Oh? What error was that, GayShortBus?


----------



## XponentialChaos

Not a Monkeys Uncle said:


> He won because of fraud


Nah. You’re just a sore loser crybaby.


----------



## Faun

XponentialChaos said:


> Nah. You’re just a sore loser crybaby.


Biggest sore losers in the history of the world.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> Allow me to explain to you what you're saying, GayShortBus, since you clearly don't understand...
> 
> You say there is no evidence of widespread fraud.
> 
> But then you say there is also no evidence of widespread speeding when in fact, there is lots of widespread speeding even though there's no evidence of it.
> 
> Unbelievably (not really) even an idiot like you should be able to understand that insinuates there was also lots of widespread fraud even though there's no evidence of it.
> 
> Savvy?


Not remotely. I am Saying just because we don’t have “proof” doesn’t mean it didn’t happen. Optics are bad, Fido. I am entitled to my opinion.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> Oh? What error was that, GayShortBus?


The error that you said what I insinuated, Fido.


----------



## Lesh

"Oh that looks bad"..

Hey "people are saying the optics are bad"

YOU...are "the people" saying it looks bad.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

L.K.Eder said:


> you're welcome, troll.


Not troll.

Orc.

Azog smash.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Not remotely. I am Saying just because we don’t have “proof” doesn’t mean it didn’t happen. Optics are bad, Fido. I am entitled to my opinion.



Poor, ignorant GayShortBus. You insinuated it happens despite lack of evidence when you compared it to speeding, which happens despite lack of evidence (according to you).

That would be like me saying there's no evidence  you're an idiot but Trump is an idiot even though there's no evidence that he is. Then me denying I insinuated you're an idiot.

But here's the good news for ya. You are an idiot. No insinuation needed. A monumental idiot. So you won't understand any part of this post either; and as they say, ignorance is bliss and you're very blissful.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

If one does not have any evidence whatsoever that something happened...why would that one believe that something  happened?

The only explanation is magical thinking.


----------



## WTH_Progs?

Coloradomtnman said:


> Derp d-derp derp.  I’m a conservative and I subscribe to any conspiracy theory that supports my traitorous beliefs.
> 
> You are too far gone in the Qult to ever make it back to reality.
> 
> Anything you say is just the insane ramblings of a traitor conservative.  Nothing you can ever say will ever bring back any credibility you ever had, if any.



 You sound real faggy, and I read you're a closet leftist.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> Poor, ignorant GayShortBus. You insinuated it happens despite lack of evidence when you compared it to speeding, which happens despite lack of evidence (according to you).
> 
> That would be like me saying there's no evidence  you're an idiot but Trump is an idiot even though there's no evidence that he is. Then me denying I insinuated you're an idiot.
> 
> But here's the good news for ya. You are an idiot. No insinuation needed. A monumental idiot. So you won't understand any part of this post either; and as they say, ignorance is bliss and you're very blissful.


Correct, I admitted we don’t have evidence. Doesn’t mean I cannot opine, Fido.


----------



## Lesh

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Correct, I admitted we don’t have evidence. Doesn’t mean I cannot opine, Fido.


Thanks for your admittedly baseless opinion shitferbrains


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Lesh said:


> Thanks for your admittedly baseless opinion shitferbrains


You’re welcome. That’s how most religions are too. Faith over facts. You seem upset. Need a safe space?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Correct, I admitted we don’t have evidence. Doesn’t mean I cannot opine, Fido.


True.

But you don't seem to have any good arguments, either.

No evidence, no arguments.

So you have as much basis for believing this nonsense as you do for believing rainbow unicorns  started out our universe from the 7th dimension.

Like, an exactly equal amount.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> True.
> 
> But you don't seem to have any good arguments, either.
> 
> No evidence, no arguments.
> 
> So you have as much basis for believing this nonsense as you do for believing rainbow unicorns  started out our universe from the 7th dimension.
> 
> Like, an exactly equal amount.


My argument is that mail in ballots have a higher chance of fraud. To me those are bad optics. You disagree. That is your right. But you and I disagree whether my argument is “good”.


----------



## Lesh

AzogtheDefiler said:


> My argument is that mail in ballots have a higher chance of fraud. To me those are bad optics.


You think it looks bad for our armed forces personnel to vote?

They virtually all do via "mail in ballots".

Are you claiming they are committing fraud?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Lesh said:


> You think it looks bad for our armed forces personnel to vote?
> 
> They virtually all do via "mail in ballots".
> 
> Are you claiming they are committing fraud?


Nope. Those are tracked accordingly. It’s bad optics when those without a legitimate reason as in being outside the state do it.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

AzogtheDefiler said:


> My argument is that mail in ballots have a higher chance of fraud.


That isn't an argument. That is a statement.

A statement for the truth of which you have zero evidence or good argument.

Furthermore, even if true, it does not then follow that there was fraud or more fraud than usual, and especially not significant fraud, in 2020.

So you have made zero progress.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> That isn't an argument. That is a statement.
> 
> A statement for the truth of which you have zero evidence or good argument.
> 
> Furthermore, even if true, it does not then follow that there was fraud or more fraud than usual, and especially not significant fraud, in 2020.
> 
> So you have made zero progress.


 Common sense. Easier to commit fraud via mail versus in person voting.


----------



## Lesh

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Nope. Those are tracked accordingly. It’s bad optics when those without a legitimate reason as in being outside the state do it.


You need to show us how armed forces mail n ballots are treated any differently.

In fact they have the very same safe guards


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Correct, I admitted we don’t have evidence. Doesn’t mean I cannot opine, Fido.


No one said you can't, GayShortBus. But you look like an even bigger retard than usual when you deny opining the election was stolen when you insinuate there was widespread fraud. Man up and own your opinions. Don't run away from them.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Common sense. Easier to commit fraud via mail versus in person voting.


Sorry, not a compelling argument. In fact , it's not even an argument. It's a tautology. Specious self-service.

It is cover for "I feel in my gut it is true"

"It is true because it is true"

Which is useless


----------



## toobfreak

AzogtheDefiler said:


> *If we had data for all 50 states, we would likely see Trump winning the Election Day vote in almost all of them and Biden winning the absentee vote in almost all of them.*



So I guess we can assume Biddum voters are absentminded?

No, Trump won the actual verifiable walk in vote.

Biddum won the mail-in paper ballot vote where democrats blocked signature matching and chain of custody required by law.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You’re welcome. That’s how most religions are too. Faith over facts. You seem upset. Need a safe space?


We've been over this, GayShortBus... religions are based on scriptures. Whereas your opinion is based on your imagination.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Common sense. Easier to commit fraud via mail versus in person voting.


Even if true, that doesn't mean there was widespread fraud. You’re leaping to conclusions you can't support.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Lesh said:


> You need to show us how armed forces mail n ballots are treated any differently.
> 
> In fact they have the very same safe guards


Incorrect. I can be home and have my wife and two kids 18+ and parents for example fill out ballots where normally they may not care about voting. Now my vote counts as 6 or 7. Not happening with our troops.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Sorry, not a compelling argument. In fact , it's not even an argument. It's a tautology. Specious self-service.
> 
> It is cover for "I feel in my gut it is true"
> 
> "It is true because it is true"
> 
> Which is useless


Sometimes you have to follow your gut. You’ve never done that?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> We've been over this, GayShortBus... religions are based on scriptures. Whereas your opinion is based on your imagination.


Scriptures and my argument is based on the chart on page one, Fido.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Sometimes you have to follow your gut. You’ve never done that?


Not in a matter like this, no. And I have told you before, I'm not buying your follow the gut excuse. I think it's a lie.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> Even if true, that doesn't mean there was widespread fraud. You’re leaping to conclusions you can't support.


So you admit it’s true. Thanks for playing. That is precisely what I am saying. Risk of fraud is higher so the optics are bad.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Not in a matter like this, no. And I have told you before, I'm not buying your follow the gut excuse. I think it's a lie.


So I can only use my gut feel when you agree with it? OK 

LoL


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

AzogtheDefiler said:


> So I can only use my gut feel when you agree with it? OK
> 
> LoL


That is a very whiny non-sequitur. Do better.
I think your excuse is a lie, because you are too embarrassed to say that it is because your orange lard and master said so.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Incorrect. I can be home and have my wife and two kids 18+ and parents for example fill out ballots where normally they may not care about voting. Now my vote counts as 6 or 7. Not happening with our troops.


We've been over this too, GayShortBus.

If there were actually people voting for others, some of those others would also have voted and been caught voting twice. I haven't seen a single case like that. Again, your imagination is not a valid substitute for reality.


----------



## Lesh

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Incorrect. I can be home and have my wife and two kids 18+ and parents for example fill out ballots where normally they may not care about voting. Now my vote counts as 6 or 7. Not happening with our troops.


THEY have the right to vote. The fact that you would attempt to usurp that right is on you.

That could just as easily pertain to a military family


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> That is a very whiny non-sequitur. Do better.


I disagree. Trump won every state via in person voting. We agree that mail in voting has a higher risk of fraud. My gut tells me the optics are bad and hence many believe the election was stolen. I do not feel I need to do better.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Lesh said:


> THEY have the right to vote. The fact that you would attempt to usurp that right is on you.


Of course he would. That is part and parcel of them lying to themselves out loud. What they are doing is justifying all manner of Nefarious behavior in the future. Nothing more.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Scriptures and my argument is based on the chart on page one, Fido.


Your chart doesn't support your imagination, GayShortBus. You're literally saying A = B because C = D.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> We've been over this too, GayShortBus.
> 
> If there were actually people voting for others, some of those others would also have voted and been caught voting twice. I haven't seen a single case like that. Again, your imagination is not a valid substitute for reality.


Nope. I said those people don’t vote. My wife’s sister never votes and neither do her kids. Her husband could easily mail in five ballots vs. just voting once as he does. They would shrug and not care. That’s how it happens. There is no voting twice because they don’t vote. They don’t care. Hopefully you followed along, Fido.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Lesh said:


> THEY have the right to vote. The fact that you would attempt to usurp that right is on you.
> 
> That could just as easily pertain to a military family


They do but absentee voting has rules and being lazy to vote in person isn’t one of them.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I disagree.


That doesn't matter. A non sequitur is a well-defined term with an objective definition. And you just met that definition. Just as it doesn't matter whether or not you disagree that water is wet.




AzogtheDefiler said:


> Trump won every state via in person voting.


People that would otherwise have voted in person voted by mail instead. You don't seem to have thought this through. Like, at all.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> Your chart doesn't support your imagination, GayShortBus. You're literally saying A = B because C = D.


Nope. I am Saying that mail in ballots have a higher risk of fraud. You agreed. Optics are bad as Trump easily won in person voting. Keeping up, Fido?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> That doesn't matter. A non sequitur is a well-defined term with an objective definition. And you just met that definition. Just as it doesn't matter whether or not you disagree that water is wet.
> 
> 
> 
> People that would otherwise have voted in person voted by mail instead. You don't seem to have thought this through. Like, at all.


Then they should have voted in person. I disagree with you. You’re not convincing me.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> So you admit it’s true. Thanks for playing. That is precisely what I am saying. Risk of fraud is higher so the optics are bad.


Nope, optics are still not bad. We've been over that too. It was Trp's Big Lie which caused bad optics. Fraudulent ballots would not have been a widespread belief among the nutty right had he not lied.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> Nope, optics are still not bad. We've been over that too. It was Trp's Big Lie which caused bad optics. Fraudulent ballots would not have been a widespread belief among the nutty right had he not lied.


So I am not allowed to have an opinion? Really? To me they are bad, Fido.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Then they should have voted in person.


Oops, does not lend any support to your false claims. Nor does anyone  give a shit how you think people should vote. It's not up to you.


----------



## L.K.Eder

still hung up on the bad optics strawman, i see. that's bush league trolling. but it will get you a lot of attatrolls from your fellow trumptards.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Nope. I said those people don’t vote. My wife’s sister never votes and neither do her kids. Her husband could easily mail in five ballots vs. just voting once as he does. They would shrug and not care. That’s how it happens. There is no voting twice because they don’t vote. They don’t care. Hopefully you followed along, Fido.


LOL

Retard, your made up example doesn't apply only to you. 

Had people been doing that, at least some of them would have been caught inadvertently voting twice. You can't show that happened even once. Once again, you get fucked by your overactive imagination.


----------



## Lesh

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I disagree. Trump won every state via in person voting. We agree that mail in voting has a higher risk of fraud. My gut tells me the optics are bad and hence many believe the election was stolen. I do not feel I need to do better.


So military families voting is "bad optics" to you huh douchebag?


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Nope. I am Saying that mail in ballots have a higher risk of fraud. You agreed. Optics are bad as Trump easily won in person voting. Keeping up, Fido?


You're beyond brain-dead. I never agreed with that. You think I did because you're as stupid as all those who say you are.

That aside, you've utterly failed to demonstrate cause & causation.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Oops, does not lend any support to your false claims. Nor does anyone  give a shit how you think people should vote. It's not up to you.


OK

So I am not allowed to disagree with you? Really?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> You're beyond brain-dead. I never agreed with that. You think I did because you're as stupid as all those who say you are.
> 
> That aside, you've utterly failed to demonstrate cause & causation.


You agreed that mail in ballots have a higher chance of fraud, Fido. Your dementia is funny.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Then they should have voted in person. I disagree with you. You’re not convincing me.


Voting in person wouldn't have made a difference,  GayShortBus.  Trump would have lied about fraud anyway and his moronic base would have still believed him.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Lesh said:


> So military families voting is "bad optics" to you huh douchebag?


Nope. They have a legitimate reason they are out of state. Already explained that.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You agreed that mail in ballots have a higher chance of fraud, Fido. Your dementia is funny.


Quote me saying mail-in ballots have a higher chance of fraud, GayShortBus....


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> Voting in person wouldn't have made a difference,  GayShortBus.  Trump would have lied about fraud anyway and his moronic base would have still believed him.


The chart in the OP. Pretty interesting. Look at all the responses and over explaining.


----------



## Lesh

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Nope. They have a legitimate reason they are out of state. Already explained that.


As do millions of other mail in ballot users

And whether or not they are out of state or simply prefer to vote by mail actually makes no difference.

They have the same safeguards and the same mechanisms


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Nope. They have a legitimate reason they are out of state. Already explained that.


LOL

You moron, fear of catching covid during a pandemic war also a legit reason.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> The chart in the OP. Pretty interesting. Look at all the responses and over explaining.


Thanks for not refuting my post, GayShortBus.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> You moron, fear of catching covid during a pandemic war also a legit reason.


So only the Democrats were scared? Did you vote by mail? You’re so angry. This is so delicious, Fido.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> So only the Democrats were scared? Did you vote by mail? You’re so angry. This is so delicious, Fido.


You confuse amusement with anger, GayShortBus. That aside, no, only Democrats. Many others also opted to vote by mail. And yes, I too voted by mail because it was more convenient.


----------



## L.K.Eder

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I disagree. Trump won every state via in person voting. We agree that mail in voting has a higher risk of fraud. My gut tells me the optics are bad and hence many believe the election was stolen. I do not feel I need to do better.


your feelings are irrelevant, emotard.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> You confuse amusement with anger, GayShortBus. That aside, no, only Democrats. Many others also opted to vote by mail. And yes, I too voted by mail because it was more convenient.


You’re angry. It’s evident and delicious, Fido. I live in your head rent free. You keep posting in my threads like the lapdog that you are.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

L.K.Eder said:


> your feelings are irrelevant, emotard.


Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## L.K.Eder

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Thank you for your kind words.


you are repetitive, boring, and welcome, troll.

tell us moar about your feelings.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

L.K.Eder said:


> you are repetitive, boring, and welcome, troll.
> 
> tell us moar about your feelings.


LOL


----------



## L.K.Eder

AzogtheDefiler said:


> LOL


^moar value according to troll


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

L.K.Eder said:


> ^moar value according to troll


Thank you


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You’re angry. It’s evident and delicious, Fido. I live in your head rent free. You keep posting in my threads like the lapdog that you are.


LOLOL

Moron, that makes you an angry lapdog living in the head of every other poster whose threads you post in.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> Moron, that makes you an angry lapdog living in the head of every other poster whose threads you post in.


Whatever helps you sleep at night. I hope your crate is comfortable, Fido.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Whatever helps you sleep at night. I hope your crate is comfortable, Fido.


LOLOL

What a pathetically weak retort after calling yourself an angry lapdog who lives in the head of every posters' head whose threads you post in.


----------



## XponentialChaos

It should have been perfectly understood that Democrats were more likely to vote by mail.  Republicans would rather believe in baseless conspiracy theories than use some common sense.  

It’s amazing how dumb conservatives are.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Care4all said:


> Land mass, counties, do not vote, citizens do.... silly one!  One man/woman, one constitutional vote.


Paid shills also fill out fake illegal leftyvirus mailin ballots too....dont they.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

XponentialChaos said:


> It should have been perfectly understood that Democrats were more likely to vote by mail.  Republicans would rather believe in baseless conspiracy theories than use some common sense.
> 
> It’s amazing how dumb conservatives are.


True feelings of the leftist are exposed. So you admit Democrats are cowards. OK


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Not that there is anything wrong with that....still very interesting.
> 
> *If we had data for all 50 states, we would likely see Trump winning the Election Day vote in almost all of them and Biden winning the absentee vote in almost all of them.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Absentee Voting Looked Like In All 50 States
> 
> 
> It was historically popular -- and historically Democratic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fivethirtyeight.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 602454



The Branch Covidians mostly stayed home and mailed in their ballots.  It was predicted for weeks this would be the outcome of mail in ballots.  States that start voting super early like Virginia and North Carolina, for instance, were already showing this pattern.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> The Branch Covidians mostly stayed home and mailed in their ballots.  It was predicted for weeks this would be the outcome of mail in ballots.  States that start voting super early like Virginia and North Carolina, for instance, were already showing this pattern.


Yet VA flipped by 10 pts during the most recent election. And its definitely easier to commit fraud via mail in ballots vs in person voting. The optics are bad even if minimal fraud actually occurred. Correct?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Yet VA flipped by 10 pts during the most recent election. And its definitely easier to commit fraud via mail in ballots vs in person voting. The optics are bad even if minimal fraud actually occurred. Correct?



How did it flip by ten points if the fraud is so easy to commit, particularly when the party you falsely continue to accuse of all this magical fraud controlled the entire state government when they lost?

Comparing a gubernatorial election to a presidential election is a flawed analysis.  The red state / blue state model typically doesn't hold when it comes to electing governors.  People have a different set of issues they are voting on, which is why most of my life Massachusetts has had Republican governors despite being overwhelmingly Democratic.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> How did it flip by ten points if the fraud is so easy to commit, particularly when the party you falsely continue to accuse of all this magical fraud controlled the entire state government when they lost?
> 
> Comparing a gubernatorial election to a presidential election is a flawed analysis.  The red state / blue state model typically doesn't hold when it comes to electing governors.  People have a different set of issues they are voting on, which is why most of my life Massachusetts has had Republican governors despite being overwhelmingly Democratic.


 VA amended laws when it comes to mail in ballots. They had to be in BEFORE the in person election. MA is whacky I agree.


----------



## Ame®icano

AzogtheDefiler said:


> So my source isn’t biased. Yet it’s amazing that Trump won every state that reports such data via in person voting. I find that most interesting. If it’s a troll thread feel free to see your way out of it since you don’t add any value anyway.



If the swing with mail-in-ballots was on for Biden then you'd expect it to be relatively consistent across the country, not concentrated solely within a handful of critical cities with Democrats in control.

Doesn't really explain why none of the bellwethers predicted the outcome. The mail in vote swung everything for Biden except in the traditional bellwether counties. Typical fraud.


----------



## Ame®icano

Rambunctious said:


> You don't remember the cardboard over the windows blocking the GOP poll watchers from viewing the count room?...how about sending the GOP watchers home and continuing to count ballots?...how about mailed ballots with no fold marks being counted?...any of that raise an eyebrow with you?...I guarantee it would if the outcome would have been different...you would be screaming bloody murder today....


----------



## Ame®icano

Faun said:


> Republican efforts protesting no-excuse mail-in ballots??
> 
> Republicans voted for it.



Legislation?


----------



## Ame®icano

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Maybe they didn’t know how many they would need until all the in person data was in? Hmmmmm



That's exactly what I said earlier. Everyone went to bed thinking Trump won. 

In between 2-4 AM Biden get in every state in question the exact number of votes needed to win.


----------



## Ame®icano

Care4all said:


> The LAW did not allow certain swing states to count them, until election day itself, or AFTER the polls closed on election day.
> 
> Democratic state legislators introduced bills to change their law, so to be able to be counted earlier,  but the Republican state legislators per Trump's  request, voted it down.



Have you seen the screenshots with times when vote count can begin? 

You couldn't miss it, you quoted it... there is no law in those states that say you can count votes only AFTER the polls closed. 

There is? Then post it.


----------



## Ame®icano

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> What an idotic lie. Debunked 10 times over.



Yeah, it's just a coincidence. States that were red before you go to sleep, turn blue in the middle of the night, with just enough votes to win. And all states/cities with Democrats in power.

I am not saying coincidences are not possible. I'm saying I don't trust coincidences that are always one sided.

Oh, debunked you say? Funny, they're being rebunked as we speak. Check Wisconsin. Check Arizona.


----------



## laferia52

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Not that there is anything wrong with that....still very interesting.
> 
> *If we had data for all 50 states, we would likely see Trump winning the Election Day vote in almost all of them and Biden winning the absentee vote in almost all of them.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Absentee Voting Looked Like In All 50 States
> 
> 
> It was historically popular -- and historically Democratic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fivethirtyeight.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 602454


absentee ballots open up the system to a lot fraud. In our great State Texas absentee voters must follow strict rules to prove their identity when voting absentee


----------



## XponentialChaos

AzogtheDefiler said:


> True feelings of the leftist are exposed. So you admit Democrats are cowards. OK


Nah. That’s just you believing in baseless nonsense again.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

XponentialChaos said:


> Nah. That’s just you believing in baseless nonsense again.


Did you vote in person or did you cower and vote by mail?


----------



## XponentialChaos

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Did you vote in person or did you cower and vote by mail?


I voted in person. However, it’s well-understood that Democrats were more likely to vote by mail due to covid.  Not complicated. 

Republicans have such a hard time with common sense.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

XponentialChaos said:


> I voted in person. However, it’s well-understood that Democrats were more likely to vote by mail due to covid.  Not complicated.
> 
> Republicans have such a hard time with common sense.


So you didn’t cower. So the absentee voting was mostly bullshit. Like the lockdowns and mask mandates.


----------



## XponentialChaos

AzogtheDefiler said:


> So you didn’t cower. So the absentee voting was mostly bullshit. Like the lockdowns and mask mandates.


What you think of them doesn’t change the obvious fact that Democrats were more likely to vote by mail, now does it?

Common sense is so difficult for conservatives.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

XponentialChaos said:


> What you think of them doesn’t change the obvious fact that Democrats were more likely to vote by mail, now does it?
> 
> Common sense is so difficult for conservatives.


It also doesn’t change the fact that mail in voting is more prone to fraud. Optics are poor. Not so difficult to understand, leftist.


----------



## XponentialChaos

AzogtheDefiler said:


> It also doesn’t change the fact that mail in voting is more prone to fraud. Optics are poor. Not so difficult to understand, leftist.


Prove that claim then.

You won’t. You like to believe in baseless conspiracy theories instead of using common sense.

Conservatives just love their baseless conspiracy theories.


----------



## Ame®icano

XponentialChaos said:


> What you think of them doesn’t change the obvious fact that Democrats were more likely to vote by mail, now does it?
> 
> Common sense is so difficult for conservatives.


----------



## XponentialChaos

Ame®icano said:


> View attachment 603632


?


----------



## Ame®icano

XponentialChaos said:


> ?


You don't get it? 
What happened to your common sense?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

XponentialChaos said:


> Prove that claim then.
> 
> You won’t. You like to believe in baseless conspiracy theories instead of using common sense.
> 
> Conservatives just love their baseless conspiracy theories.


Common sense. Easier to commit fraud when you’re not voting in person. Duh. Are you trying to act stupid or does it come naturally?


----------



## XponentialChaos

Ame®icano said:


> You don't get it?
> What happened to your common sense?


You can make your point any day now.


----------



## XponentialChaos

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Common sense. Easier to commit fraud when you’re not voting in person. Duh. Are you trying to act stupid or does it come naturally?


Just like I predicted, you can’t back up your claim. 

Conservatives don’t believe in supporting their arguments. They just make things up that they want to believe.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

XponentialChaos said:


> Just like I predicted, you can’t back up your claim.
> 
> Conservatives don’t believe in supporting their arguments. They just make things up that they want to believe.


Common sense. Is it harder to lift 200 pounds or 100 pounds? Do you need proof or common sense, leftist? Come on man, I aint playing this idiot game.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

XponentialChaos said:


> You can make your point any day now.


His point is that you’re a leftist lemming. Christ, I can easily decipher that. Why can you not?


----------



## XponentialChaos

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Common sense. Is it harder to lift 200 pounds or 100 pounds? Do you need proof or common sense, leftist? Come on man, I aint playing this idiot game.


So you can’t back up this “fact” of yours. Got it.  I guess that makes it a baseless opinion huh?  

Thanks for playing.


----------



## XponentialChaos

AzogtheDefiler said:


> His point is that you’re a leftist lemming. Christ, I can easily decipher that. Why can you not?


Sounds like a pretty lame point to me. More like a mindless insult.

I’ll pass.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

XponentialChaos said:


> So you can’t back up this “fact” of yours. Got it.  I guess that makes it a baseless opinion huh?
> 
> Thanks for playing.


I just did. You are just playing coy. Get lost. Why do we have strict laws for absentee voting (until 2020) if it’s just as secure as in person voting? You’re just a leftist.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

XponentialChaos said:


> Sounds like a pretty lame point to me. More like a mindless insult.
> 
> I’ll pass.


That’s not what you asked. Keep up leftist.


----------



## XponentialChaos

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I just did. You are just playing coy. Get lost. Why do we have strict laws for absentee voting (until 2020) if it’s just as secure as in person voting? You’re just a leftist.


Nah you just repeated your unsupported opinion and pretended it’s a fact.

Checkmate. Too easy.


----------



## XponentialChaos

AzogtheDefiler said:


> That’s not what you asked. Keep up leftist.


You always get so defensive when you lose your own argument.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

XponentialChaos said:


> Nah you just repeated your unsupported opinion and pretended it’s a fact.
> 
> Check mate. Too easy.


Checkmate is one word and I accept your surrender. You’re an idiot.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

XponentialChaos said:


> You always get so defensive when you lose your own argument.


I did not lose. You asked what his meme meant and I had to explain it to you because you’re an idiot. You’re also a hypocrite. Get out of my thread you don’t add any value.


----------



## XponentialChaos

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Checkmate is one word and I accept your surrender. You’re an idiot.


Triggered.


----------



## XponentialChaos

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I did not lose. You asked what his meme meant and I had to explain it to you because you’re an idiot. You’re also a hypocrite. Get out of my thread you don’t add any value.


You get so upset when you can’t support your own claim lol.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

XponentialChaos said:


> You get so upset when you can’t support your own claim lol.


That you’re a lemming? Or that you didn’t know that checkmate was one word? Which claim?


----------



## XponentialChaos

AzogtheDefiler said:


> That you’re a lemming? Or that you didn’t know that checkmate was one word? Which claim?


The “fact” you claimed and now desperately trying to avoid because you know you can’t support it.  LoL.


----------



## XponentialChaos

Conservatives always lash out when they’re unable to defend their baseless right-wing conspiracy theories.

My work here is done.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

XponentialChaos said:


> The “fact” you claimed and now desperately trying to avoid because you know you can’t support it.  LoL.


I accept your surrender


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

XponentialChaos said:


> Conservatives always lash out when they’re unable to defend their baseless right-wing conspiracy theories.
> 
> My work here is done.


Great. You won’t be missed. Adios, leftist. Take you and your 20 genders with you


----------



## Ame®icano

XponentialChaos said:


> You can make your point any day now.



If you didn't get it first time, you won't get it even if I draw it for you.

I bet you laugh on jokes two times too...


----------



## XponentialChaos

Ame®icano said:


> If you didn't get it first time, you won't get it even if I draw it for you.
> 
> I bet you laugh on jokes two times too...


Yea you have nothing but mindless insults.

Let me know when you have something to actually say.


----------



## Ame®icano

XponentialChaos said:


> Yea you have nothing but mindless insults.
> 
> Let me know when you have something to actually say.



You didn't get it first time. Noticed.
You still don't get it. Noticed.
Where is the insult? It's not that I called you stupid, or something. 
Or you realized that on your own? Oh, wait, you just insulted yourself.


----------



## XponentialChaos

Ame®icano said:


> You didn't get it first time. Noticed.
> You still don't get it. Noticed.
> Where is the insult? It's not that I called you stupid, or something.
> Or you realized that on your own? Oh, wait, you just insulted yourself.


All that typing yet you have nothing to actually say. 

You guys are so bad at this.


----------



## Ame®icano

XponentialChaos said:


> All that typing yet you have nothing to actually say.
> 
> You guys are so bad at this.



Connecting dots seems to be unexplored territory for you.

It's like when you pull your dick out, and "she" pulls hers out. That is chaos. That is unexplored territory. You didn't expect that, you don't know what to do. And that is the belly of the beast.

With all that "common sense" you're bragging about, you still can't connect the dots. You desperately need someone to explain it to you. In your head, there is a chaos.


----------



## XponentialChaos

Ame®icano said:


> Connecting dots seems to be unexplored territory for you.
> 
> It's like when you pull your dick out, and "she" pulls hers out. That is chaos. That is unexplored territory. You didn't expect that, you don't know what to do. And that is the belly of the beast.
> 
> With all that "common sense" you're bragging about, you still can't connect the dots. You desperately need someone to explain it to you. In your head, there is a chaos.


Neat. Thanks for sharing your incoherent rambling, Trumpster.


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Not that there is anything wrong with that....still very interesting.
> 
> *If we had data for all 50 states, we would likely see Trump winning the Election Day vote in almost all of them and Biden winning the absentee vote in almost all of them.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Absentee Voting Looked Like In All 50 States
> 
> 
> It was historically popular -- and historically Democratic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fivethirtyeight.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 602454


He actually won with absentee, because Republicans closed 1688 polling places in minority areas; At least 1,688 polling places closed in southern US, as gutting voting rights act hits hard, report says

And since that worked, now Republicans are trying to destroy Democracy again by introducing 440 voter suppression bills to keep minorities away again.


----------



## Ame®icano

XponentialChaos said:


> Neat. Thanks for sharing your incoherent rambling, Trumpster.



Trumpster? LOL

Is that absolutely the best you can do? 

You really are something.


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Maybe they didn’t know how many they would need until all the in person data was in? Hmmmmm


If Republicans hadn't closed all those polls in minority areas and allowed all people to vote the way we used to, maybe you wouldn't be asking such ridiculous questions.


----------



## XponentialChaos

Ame®icano said:


> Trumpster? LOL
> 
> Is that absolutely the best you can do?
> 
> You really are something.
> 
> View attachment 603690


You’re not a Trumpster?  You sure act like one.

Baseless insults and incoherent arguments are a pretty consistent indicator.

Why do most Trump supporters act like this?  Like you’re all perpetually angry about everything and you’re not smart enough to articulate why you’re so angry.


----------



## BWK

XponentialChaos said:


> You’re not a Trumpster?  You sure act like one.
> 
> Baseless insults and incoherent arguments are a pretty consistent indicator.
> 
> Why do most Trump supporters act like this?  Like you’re all perpetually angry about everything.


The OP constructs a thread where he and his band of trolls don't really have a credible argument against mail-in or absentee, so what's left is to troll. 

When the voting Rights Act was gutted for no good reason, the cheaters took control and closed these 1688 polling places in minority areas I've been talking about, leaving minorities little choice but to vote mail-in or absentee. The Right blew their own foot off closing these polls in the key minority areas. And now they are scrambling to get as many suppression bills passed as soon as possible.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> If Republicans hadn't closed all those polls in minority areas and allowed all people to vote the way we used to, maybe you wouldn't be asking such ridiculous questions.


You sound like a broken record. I hear your argument and disagree with it. Maybe you should stop posting until you have something original to post? You said “1688” like a dozen times now. No one cares.


----------



## Ame®icano

XponentialChaos said:


> You’re not a Trumpster?  You sure act like one.
> 
> Baseless insults and incoherent arguments are a pretty consistent indicator.
> 
> Why do most Trump supporters act like this?  Like you’re all perpetually angry about everything and you’re not smart enough to articulate why you’re so angry.


Telling you that you miss the point, or that you cannot connect the dots, is not an insult. 

You feeling offended because you don't understand the point, is not an insult. It's just you being offended for realizing your own shortcomings.

Now, calling me a Trumpster, with intention to insult me obviously didn't work. So I asked, it that best you can do? And you still don't get it.

Just look at your conversation with AzogtheDefiler, it's like playing chess with pigeon. It doesn't matter that you can't beat his argument, you just shit on the chessboard, and strut around like you won something. You're hopeless.


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You sound like a broken record. I hear your argument and disagree with it. Maybe you should stop posting until you have something original to post? You said “1688” like a dozen times now. No one cares.


You can disagree all you want, but you'll never be able to break my argument, which is the whole point. I'll pedal it another dozen times because a stronger argument, you won't find. It is an indisputable argument. The sheer numbers of poll closings is a direct result of mail-in and absentee. As it should be. The Right tried to cut off voting to minorities, and that snake cut it's own head off.  Hell, your graph points that out better than I ever could. Thanks!


----------



## XponentialChaos

Ame®icano said:


> Telling you that you miss the point, or that you cannot connect the dots, is not an insult.
> 
> You feeling offended because you don't understand the point, is not an insult. It's just you being offended for realizing your own shortcomings.
> 
> Now, calling me a Trumpster, with intention to insult me obviously didn't work. So I asked, it that best you can do? And you still don't get it.
> 
> Just look at your conversation with AzogtheDefiler, it's like playing chess with pigeon. It doesn't matter that you can't beat his argument, you just shit on the chessboard, and strut around like you won something. You're hopeless.


I noticed that you didn’t deny being a Trumpster.

Mindlessly agreeing with your fellow Trumpsters is another strong indicator that you’re a Trumpster.

It’s pretty evident that you’re angry, have nothing substantive to say, and want to ramble about nothing. Sounds very Trumpy to me.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> You can disagree all you want, but you'll never be able to break my argument, which is the whole point. I'll pedal it another dozen times because a stronger argument, you won't find. It is an indisputable argument. The sheer numbers of poll closings is a direct result of mail-in and absentee. As it should be. The Right tried to cut off voting to minorities, and that snake cut it's own head off.  Hell, your graph points that out better than I ever could. Thanks!


My argument is that optics are bad and hence 40% or more believe the election was stolen. If you can’t see that the optics are bad, I cannot help you. Go back to South America.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

XponentialChaos said:


> I noticed that you didn’t deny being a Trumpster.
> 
> Mindlessly agreeing with your fellow Trumpsters is another strong indicator that you’re a Trumpster.
> 
> It’s pretty evident that you’re angry, have nothing substantive to say, and want to ramble about nothing. Sounds very Trumpy to me.


You use “Trumpster” as a pejorative. That’s because you’re a leftist and you’re not sure which bathroom to use. You admitted you voted in person so that’s how it should be. Absentee votes should only be allowed if you’re physically unable to vote where you’re registered. Pretty simple. Fix the optics. Fix the country.


----------



## XponentialChaos

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You use “Trumpster” as a pejorative. That’s because you’re a leftist and you’re not sure which bathroom to use. You admitted you voted in person so that’s how it should be. Absentee votes should only be allowed if you’re physically unable to vote where you’re registered. Pretty simple. Fix the optics. Fix the country.


Nah. You’re just an idiot and you’ve already demonstrated that you can’t defend your own argument.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

XponentialChaos said:


> Nah. You’re just an idiot and you’ve already demonstrated that you can’t defend your own argument.


I accept your surrender. You’re just here to insult not debate. I do not need to defend common sense. If I played Jayson Tatum one on one I would lose. I do not need to actually play him to prove that. I understand you lack common sense since you are a leftist


----------



## XponentialChaos

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I accept your surrender. You’re just here to insult not debate. I do not need to defend common sense. If I played Jayson Tatum one on one I would lose. I do not need to actually play him to prove that. I understand you lack common sense since you are a leftist


Look at how you run off when I ask for you to support your claim. Lmao.  


Every. Single. Time. Too easy.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

XponentialChaos said:


> Look at how you run off when I ask for you to support your claim. Lmao.
> 
> 
> Every. Single. Time. Too easy.


Already did. Learn to read. Too easy. Why won’t you address the example I just gave? Doesn’t fit your narrative? Hmmmm

Get out of my thread, Leftist.


----------



## XponentialChaos

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Already did. Learn to read. Too easy. Why won’t you address the example I just gave? Doesn’t fit your narrative? Hmmmm
> 
> Get out of my thread, Leftist.


And now you’re just lying.  As usual.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

XponentialChaos said:


> And now you’re just lying.  As usual.


You didn’t address my example. Not a lie. You really didn’t. So you lied. As usual.


----------



## XponentialChaos

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You didn’t address my example. Not a lie. You really didn’t. So you lied. As usual.


Yea you have nothing. As usual.


----------



## Ame®icano

XponentialChaos said:


> I noticed that you didn’t deny being a Trumpster.
> 
> Mindlessly agreeing with your fellow Trumpsters is another strong indicator that you’re a Trumpster.
> 
> It’s pretty evident that you’re angry, have nothing substantive to say, and want to ramble about nothing. Sounds very Trumpy to me.



Why would I deny being Trump supporter? I voted for him twice, and will vote for him again if he runs.

Where did you get that I am mindlessly agreeing with AzogtheDefiler from? You should see our conversations in other threads.

No, tulip... Go back and check it out, I replied to your posts only, not his. It doesn't matter what he said to you, it's irrelevant whether he's right or not, I disagree with you because you're wrong. Simple as that. Really.

Do I need to explain the difference, or you can get it on your own?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

XponentialChaos said:


> As usual.


Yep. As usual you are defeated.


----------



## XponentialChaos

Ame®icano said:


> Why would I deny being Trump supporter? I voted for him twice, and will vote for him again if he runs.
> 
> Where did you get that I am mindlessly agreeing with AzogtheDefiler from? You should see our conversations in other threads.
> 
> No, tulip... Go back and check it out, I replied to your posts only, not his. It doesn't matter what he said to you, it's irrelevant whether he's right or not, I disagree with you because you're wrong. Simple as that. Really.
> 
> Do I need to explain the difference, or you can get it on your own?


So I was correct in saying that you’re a Trumpster.  You guys aren’t hard to identify.

You think I’m wrong because you’re a partisan hack. You think he’s right because you’re a Trumpster.

Pretty simple stuff.  Very common.


----------



## XponentialChaos

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Yep. As usual you are defeated.


Whatever you need to tell yourself to believe in your baseless conspiracy theories.


----------



## Ame®icano

XponentialChaos said:


> So I was correct in saying that you’re a Trumpster.
> 
> You guys aren’t hard to predict.


Thus far, that's the only thing you predicted correctly, and to make that prediction that you don't have to be super smart. Just special. 

I am wondering how long did it take you to realize that? Regardless... now you can sit down and give your mind a rest.


----------



## XponentialChaos

Ame®icano said:


> Thus far, that's the only thing you predicted correctly, and to make that prediction that you don't have to be super smart. Just special.
> 
> I am wondering how long did it take you to realize that? Regardless... now you can sit down and give your mind a rest.


Pretty to easy to identify considering that you’ve been rambling this entire time without anything to say lol.

You must be bored and angry.  You guys have been extra cranky ever since the last election.


----------



## Ame®icano

XponentialChaos said:


> Pretty to easy to identify considering that you’ve been rambling this entire time without anything to say lol.
> 
> You must be bored and angry.  You guys have been extra cranky ever since the last election.


Cranky?

Comparing to what... four years of Russian collusion, two impeachments, ruining economy two times just to counter him, and you still can't get over him... Cranky... right.


----------



## XponentialChaos

Ame®icano said:


> Cranky?
> 
> Comparing to what... four years of Russian collusion, two impeachments, ruining economy two times just to counter him, and you still can't get over him... Cranky... right.
> 
> View attachment 603736


Clearly very cranky.

Don’t worry snowflake, you just have at least two and a half more years of crying to go.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

XponentialChaos said:


> Pretty to easy to identify considering that you’ve been rambling this entire time without anything to say lol.
> 
> You must be bored and angry.  You guys have been extra cranky ever since the last election.


Jeezuz you’re slaughtering this guy. Take it easy. I actually feel sorry for the poor defect.


----------



## XponentialChaos

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Jeezuz you’re slaughtering this guy. Take it easy. I actually feel sorry for the poor defect.


Sarcasm aside, he’s just venting.

Trumpsters tend to be very angry people.  This is healthy for him.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

XponentialChaos said:


> Sarcasm aside, he’s just venting.
> 
> Trumpsters tend to be very angry people.  This is healthy for him.


You need to take your meds and get back to reality.


----------



## XponentialChaos

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You need to take your meds and get back to reality.


Funny that you mention reality in a thread where you’re promoting baseless conspiracy theories. Lmao!


----------



## Ame®icano

XponentialChaos said:


> Clearly very cranky.
> 
> Don’t worry snowflake, you just have at least two and a half more years of crying to go.



First of all... Grasp your ears firmly and remove your head from your ass.

Second... the term "snowflake" is reserved specifically for leftists whiners, such as yourself. Only leftists have inflated sense of uniqueness, and unwarranted sense of entitlement, and is unable to deal with opposing opinions. Just read your own posts, and you'll recognize it. Nice try, but you failed...


----------



## Ame®icano

XponentialChaos said:


> Sarcasm aside, he’s just venting.
> 
> Trumpsters tend to be very angry people.  This is healthy for him.



Nothing makes me more angry that stupidity. 

Now you know why I am angry.


----------



## XponentialChaos

Ame®icano said:


> First of all... Grasp your ears firmly and remove your head from your ass.
> 
> Second... the term "snowflake" is reserved specifically for leftists whiners, such as yourself. Only leftists have inflated sense of uniqueness, and unwarranted sense of entitlement, and is unable to deal with opposing opinions. Just read your own posts, and you'll recognize it. Nice try, but you failed...


Yup definitely cranky. 

It’s going to be ok, snowflake. Biden is your president now.


----------



## XponentialChaos

Ame®icano said:


> Nothing makes me more angry that stupidity.
> 
> Now you know why I am angry.


Nah. You’re clearly angry because you lost the election and your tinfoil hat conspiracy theories aren’t going anywhere.

Sucks for you huh snowflake?


----------



## Ame®icano

XponentialChaos said:


> Yup definitely cranky.
> 
> It’s going to be ok, snowflake. Biden is your president now.



What, shrink don't give you more than two hours of internet a day?

Haha, you're using snowflake again. Too bad stupidity isn't painful. Don't forget your meds.

By the way, I always wanted to know, and I would appreciate if you can tell me what color is the sky in your world?


----------



## XponentialChaos

Ame®icano said:


> What, shrink don't give you more than two hours of internet a day?
> 
> Haha, you're using snowflake again. Too bad stupidity isn't painful. Don't forget your meds.
> 
> By the way, I always wanted to know, and I would appreciate if you can tell me what color is the sky in your world?


Apparently snowflakes don’t like being called snowflake.  Isn‘t that right, snowflake? 

The sky here is the same color you see when you need air and have to momentarily dislodge your head from Trump’s ass.


----------



## Ame®icano

XponentialChaos said:


> Apparently snowflakes don’t like being called snowflake.  Isn‘t that right, snowflake?
> 
> The sky here is the same color you see when you need air and have to dislodge your head from Trump’s ass.


How original... right after I told you "Grasp your ears firmly and remove your head from your ass."

You can call me however you want. It doesn't bother me since I am not leftist. 

Now, don't cry and answer, what color is that, precisely?


----------



## XponentialChaos

Ame®icano said:


> How original... right after I told you "Grasp your ears firmly and remove your head from your ass."
> 
> You can call me however you want. It doesn't bother me since I am not leftist.
> 
> Now, don't cry and answer, what color is that, precisely?
> 
> View attachment 603760


Dislodge your head and you can see for yourself.


----------



## Ame®icano

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> How did it flip by ten points if the fraud is so easy to commit, particularly when the party you falsely continue to accuse of all this magical fraud controlled the entire state government when they lost?
> 
> Comparing a gubernatorial election to a presidential election is a flawed analysis.  The red state / blue state model typically doesn't hold when it comes to electing governors.  People have a different set of issues they are voting on, which is why most of my life Massachusetts has had Republican governors despite being overwhelmingly Democratic.



How? I would say that 2016 was as polarizing as 2020. Now compare the 2020 with 2016 and say this is normal.


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> My argument is that optics are bad and hence 40% or more believe the election was stolen. If you can’t see that the optics are bad, I cannot help you. Go back to South America.


You can't do shit with optics. It's like fishing with no bait, or beating a dead horse. 

You don't need to help me. You're the one going down the empty rabbit hole.


----------



## BWK

Ame®icano said:


> How? I would say that 2016 was as polarizing as 2020. Now compare the 2020 with 2016 and say this is normal.
> 
> View attachment 603762


You, like the OP, are the gift that keeps on giving. You just made my case for me. See what happens when minorities are able to use mail-in and absentee after the Right closed down 1688 polling places in minority areas? It tells us, if that were possible back in 2016, Trump would have lost then.


----------



## XponentialChaos

Ame®icano said:


> How? I would say that 2016 was as polarizing as 2020. Now compare the 2020 with 2016 and say this is normal.
> 
> View attachment 603762


2020 was more polarizing. That was after four years of chaos with Trump in office. Everyone, for or against him, had very strong opinions about Trump.

I had been telling you guys for months that many apolitical people I know were not apolitical anymore. All because of Trump.

Of course that’s just anecdotal. Now add that to the fact that we saw a YUGE increase in voter turnout in the 2018 midterms. Clearly also Trump-inspired.

The point of your crybaby temper tantrum is to point at the high number of votes and high number of votes by mail. Anyone who isn’t retarded (not your fault) was able to see that coming. You Trumpster retards can’t grasp the reality that the demagogue you worship was and still is absolutely despised by much of the country. Not complicated.

You throw your hissy fit and make ridiculous conspiracy theories because you can’t accept that reality. And that’s your problem. Cry for me you little bitch.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Well the thread certainly triggered deranged leftists.


----------



## schmidlap

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Biden won in 2020 because of the absentee vote​


Mail-in ballots had become the preferable method of voting for Americans due to Covid. 

The pandemic helped popularize early voting and mail-in ballots. Americans cast 101,453,111 early votes. That is 64.1% of the total votes cast in 2020. The total number of mail-in ballots was 65,642,049.​








						The 2020 Election by the Numbers
					

It’s almost over. Yesterday Electoral College electors convened virtually or in person in state capitals across the country to cast their votes. The result was what everyone expected, the election of…




					www.cfr.org
				



​Convenient polling places, drop boxes, and early and by-mail voting enhance participatory democracy, but partisan attempts to suppress the vote are eliminating convenience: restricting hours, locations, and imposing bureaucratic red tape.

Too many American exercising their constitutional franchise - in some cases, achieved only after a long, bloody struggle - is vehemently resisted by those with a vested interest in imposing constraints.

As a practical matter in the 2020 election, some foolish candidates - including even some who voted by mail themselves - irrationally discouraged their supporters from participating in the election by this conducive manner.

Trump’s attacks on mail ballots discouraging Republicans​
If Trump supporters had not been indoctrinated into the delusional distrust of mail-in ballots, it is entirely reasonable to speculate that the Loser might have lost by fewer than the 7,052,770 votes that were the President's margin of victory.

Of course, some pleasure themselves with airy-fairy paranoid delusions when empirical reality does not accommodate them. (Recall when Trump blithely conjured up 3-5 million invisible bogus balloters in 2016, not one of whom could ever be found or identified.)

An Associated Press investigation into the 2020 election found fewer than 475 cases of voter fraud in six battleground states...​​Reporters conducted a months-long examination of the election, which the AP called one of the most comprehensive to date, at more than 300 local election offices where ballots were submitted in swing states: Arizona, Georgia, Michigan, Nevada, Pennsylvania and Wisconsin. President Biden won those states by a combined 311,257 votes.​​The AP concluded there was no collusion to steal the election and found fewer than 473 cases of individual voter fraud, with 80 percent of the counties in the battleground states reporting no suspicious activity.​​"The cases could not throw the outcome into question even if all the potentially fraudulent votes were for Biden, which they were not, and even if those ballots were actually counted, which in most cases they were not," reporters wrote...​








						AP finds fewer than 475 cases of potential voter fraud in six 2020 battleground states
					

An Associated Press investigation into the 2020 election found fewer than 475 cases of voter fraud in six battleground states, refuting former President Trump’s claims of a massive, coor…




					thehill.com
				



​​
*Christopher Krebs defended election integrity*​​*Barr Says No Election Fraud Has Been Found*​
​‘When he ran for re-election, he lost’: Chris Christie​​McConnell's final remark to Trump was "You lost the election."​
​


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

schmidlap said:


> Mail-in ballots had become the preferable method of voting for Americans due to Covid.
> 
> The pandemic helped popularize early voting and mail-in ballots. Americans cast 101,453,111 early votes. That is 64.1% of the total votes cast in 2020. The total number of mail-in ballots was 65,642,049.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 2020 Election by the Numbers
> 
> 
> It’s almost over. Yesterday Electoral College electors convened virtually or in person in state capitals across the country to cast their votes. The result was what everyone expected, the election of…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cfr.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​​Convenient polling places, drop boxes, and early and by-mail voting enhance participatory democracy, but partisan attempts to suppress the vote are eliminating convenience: restricting hours, locations, and imposing bureaucratic red tape.
> 
> Too many American exercising their constitutional franchise - in some cases, achieved only after a long, bloody struggle - is vehemently resisted by those with a vested interest in imposing constraints.
> 
> As a practical matter in the 2020 election, some foolish candidates - including even some who voted by mail - irrationally discouraged their supporters from participating in the election by this conducive manner.
> 
> Trump’s attacks on mail ballots discouraging Republicans​
> 
> If Trump supporters had not been indoctrinated into the delusional distrust of mail-in ballots, it is entirely reasonable to speculate that the Loser might have lost by fewer than the 7,052,770 votes that was the President's margin of victory.
> 
> Of course, some pleasure themselves with airy-fairy paranoid delusions when empirical reality does not accommodate them. (Recall when Trump blithely conjured up 3-5 million invisible bogus balloters in 2016, not one of whom could ever be found or identified.)
> An Associated Press investigation into the 2020 election found fewer than 475 cases of voter fraud in six battleground states...​​Reporters conducted a months-long examination of the election, which the AP called one of the most comprehensive to date, at more than 300 local election offices where ballots were submitted in swing states: Arizona, Georgia, Michigan, Nevada, Pennsylvania and Wisconsin. President Biden won those states by a combined 311,257 votes.​​The AP concluded there was no collusion to steal the election and found fewer than 473 cases of individual voter fraud, with 80 percent of the counties in the battleground states reporting no suspicious activity.​​"The cases could not throw the outcome into question even if all the potentially fraudulent votes were for Biden, which they were not, and even if those ballots were actually counted, which in most cases they were not," reporters wrote...​​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AP finds fewer than 475 cases of potential voter fraud in six 2020 battleground states
> 
> 
> An Associated Press investigation into the 2020 election found fewer than 475 cases of voter fraud in six battleground states, refuting former President Trump’s claims of a massive, coor…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​​​*Christopher Krebs defended election integrity*​​*Barr Says No Election Fraud Has Been Found*​​
> ‘When he ran for re-election, he lost’: Chris Christie​
> McConnell's final remark to Trump was "You lost the election."​
> ​


Your over explaining is delicious. I did not waste my time reading your idiot post but the length shows you put a lot of work into it for no one to care.


----------



## schmidlap

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Your over explaining is delicious. I did not waste my time reading your idiot post but the length shows you put a lot of work into it for no one to care.


If my documented, fact-filled explication is something you need to avoid because you can't deny it, you should probably just ignore it.


----------



## para bellum

Ame®icano said:


> How? I would say that 2016 was as polarizing as 2020. Now compare the 2020 with 2016 and say this is normal.
> 
> View attachment 603762


Part of the Help America Vote Act (HAVA) was to create a database for States to verify new voters. The system is tied into the State's DMV databases. When a new voter registration is processed, if there is no DMV record for that person (no driver's license or State ID), the voter's identity is checked in the HAVV database to verify that there is social security number or a medicare record for that person.

So the only submissions to HAVV are people who have registered to vote, but have no State issued ID. HAVV is public data, and it's out of reach of local actors. It's all automated.

Here are the HAVV numbers for Georgia for the weeks ending July 20 and 27 of 2019.

edit to add: sorry, the forum messes up my formatting.

The columns are: State,Total Transactions, unprocessed transactions, Total Non-Matches, Total Matches, Single Match Alive, and Single Match Deceased.

GEORGIA    92793                         0                 89548          3245       3170             75 
GEORGIA    85085                         0                 84262           823         749                74

There were 177K+ registrations submitted to HAVV in a 2 week period, only 4K of them had verifiable identities, and 149 of them were deceased.

This isn't people walking into the County Clerk's office and registering to vote- this is the work of an NGO or someone like that. Maybe Stacy Abram's people, I don't know. If you look at the weeks on either side of this 2 week window, there is nothing.

Who submitted all these new voter registrations in Georgia in 2019?


----------



## schmidlap

para bellum said:


> Part of the Help America Vote Act (HAVA) was to create a database for States to verify new voters. The system is tied into the State's DMV databases. When a new voter registration is processed, if there is no DMV record for that person (no driver's license or State ID), the voter's identity is checked in the HAVV database to verify that there is social security number or a medicare record for that person.
> 
> So the only submissions to HAVV are people who have registered to vote, but have no State issued ID. HAVV is public data, and it's out of reach of local actors. It's all automated.
> 
> Here are the HAVV numbers for Georgia for the weeks ending July 20 and 27 of 2019.
> 
> edit to add: sorry, the forum messes up my formatting.
> 
> The columns are: State,Total Transactions, unprocessed transactions, Total Non-Matches, Total Matches, Single Match Alive, and Single Match Deceased.
> 
> GEORGIA    92793                         0                 89548          3245       3170             75
> GEORGIA    85085                         0                 84262           823         749                74
> 
> There were 177K registrations submitted to HAVV in a 2 week period, and only 4K of them had verifiable identities.
> 
> This isn't people walking into the County Clerk's office and registering to vote- this is the work of an NGO or someone like that. Maybe Stacy Abram's people, I don't know. If you look at the weeks on either side of this 2 week window, there is nothing.
> 
> Who submitted all these new voter registrations in Georgia in 2019?


Presumably, there is no shortage of zealous prosecutors in Georgia - as elsewhere - who are not disposed to ignore any suspicions of improprieties that derive from publicly-available voting information, and will conscientiously pursue any and all such matters if they can uncover any valid evidence for doing so.

Yet, actual documented instances of voter fraud (a woefully ineffectual way of attempting to alter the outcome of election) are precious few - and confirmed attempts to coordinate such schemes non-existent.

Why would so many election officials, vote computation monitors, governors, secretaries of state, attorneys general, and political party operatives all be so lax and contemptuous of their responsibilities, even when pursuing any of them would fit their partisan agenda?


----------



## para bellum

schmidlap said:


> Presumably, there is no shortage of zealous prosecutors in Georgia - as elsewhere - who are not disposed to ignore any suspicions of improprieties that derive from publicly-available voting information, and will conscientiously pursue any and all such matters if they can uncover any valid evidence for doing so.
> 
> Yet, actual documented instances of voter fraud (a woefully ineffectual way of attempting to alter the outcome of election) are precious few - and confirmed attempts to coordinate such schemes non-existent.
> 
> Why would so many election officials, vote computation monitors, governors, secretaries of state, attorneys general, and political party operatives all be so lax and contemptuous of their responsibilities, even when pursuing any of them would fit their partisan agenda?


I honestly don't know if you're being facetious or not.

There are something like 242 separate individuals on video stuffing the drop boxes in Georgia. Ballot harvesting is illegal in Georgia, so when someone fans out a handful of ballots and snaps a picture with his phone, it's to document the ballots he dropped so he can get paid. They got $10 per ballot.

These people traveled the same routes every day, hitting multiple drop boxes. They were identified through cellular geotracking, just like the FBI did with the J6 protesters. 

The information is in the hands of the GA AG's office, but I doubt anything will be pursued.


----------



## Care4all

jbrownson0831 said:


> Paid shills also fill out fake illegal leftyvirus mailin ballots too....dont they.


Bulloney!   Only cheating Republicans have done that!!!


----------



## Care4all

para bellum said:


> I honestly don't know if you're being facetious or not.
> 
> There are something like 242 separate individuals on video stuffing the drop boxes in Georgia. Ballot harvesting is illegal in Georgia, so when someone fans out a handful of ballots and snaps a picture with his phone, it's to document the ballots he dropped so he can get paid. They got $10 per ballot.
> 
> These people traveled the same routes every day, hitting multiple drop boxes. They were identified through cellular geotracking, just like the FBI did with the J6 protesters.
> 
> The information is in the hands of the GA AG's office, but I doubt anything will be pursued.


That's a lie.  The 242 picking up absentee ballots from hospitals and nursing homes ARE ELECTION CLERK'S working for the state, under Georgia law.  No one got paid per ballot, you lied and made that up.


----------



## schmidlap

para bellum said:


> There are something like 242 separate individuals on video stuffing the drop boxes in Georgia.


Again, without opining as to the merit of your claim, why would no zealous, partisan prosecutor be pursuing the matter in a legal venue if there were any valid pretext for doing so?

As with the dozens of court challenges to the election across the land that were found to have no merit, many continue to fester in hyper-partisan, propaganda outlets, and why, one wonders, are they not subjected to any of the legitimate venues of jurisprudence if there were any actual evidence that could establish illegality?

Are all prosecutors, even all the ostensibly Trumpy ones, woefully lax or surreptitiously complicit in some vast conspiracy?


----------



## schmidlap

Care4all said:


> That's a lie.  The 242 picking up absentee ballots from hospitals and nursing homes ARE ELECTION CLERK'S working for the state, under Georgia law.  No one got paid per ballot, you lied and made that up.


Parroting discredited propagandistic nonsense is the only recourse for ideological dogmatists when it fails to meet the evidentiary standards of actual litigation.


----------



## BWK

Care4all said:


> That's a lie.  The 242 picking up absentee ballots from hospitals and nursing homes ARE ELECTION CLERK'S working for the state, under Georgia law.  No one got paid per ballot, you lied and made that up.


All they know is cheating.

You know, if you and I were like them, I, like you, would tell yourself what a horrible person you are. But not them. No sir. There is no dignity, self respect, honesty, nothing with these cultists.


----------



## Ame®icano

schmidlap said:


> Parroting discredited propagandistic nonsense is the only recourse for ideological dogmatists when it fails to meet the evidentiary standards of actual litigation.



Their own press revealed that election is stolen, they even explained step by step how they did it. It almost looks like they're bragging about it. 
They called it "saving the election". The link below is to archived article that is free to read. It's quite long, but worth your time.

The Secret History of the Shadow Campaign That Saved the 2020 Election​


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Well the thread certainly triggered deranged leftists.


And it left you standing there with poop in your pants.


----------



## schmidlap

Ame®icano said:


> Their own press revealed that election is stolen, they even explained step by step how they did it. It almost looks like they're bragging about it.
> They called it "saving the election". The link below is to archived article that is free to read. It's quite long, but worth your time.
> 
> The Secret History of the Shadow Campaign That Saved the 2020 Election​


Trump cultists must be thoroughly mystified by what they are continually told is a preponderance of pervasive proofs of a vast, illicit anti-Trump conspiracy in its many diverse aspects, and yet a complete lack of any credible evidence needed for even the most Trumpy litigants to pursue any of them in any legal venue anywhere.

The lack of substance relegates all such airy-fairy confections to their ideological media entertainers.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> And it left you standing there with poop in your pants.


Not at all. I enjoyed all your temper tantrums and they continue with this post of yours. Ha ha ha ha. Warms my heart.


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Not at all. I enjoyed all your temper tantrums and they continue with this post of yours. Ha ha ha ha. Warms my heart.


I'm not mad, I'm glad that I can get the truth out about all the poll closings, and remind you why absentee was so crucial in letting more registered voters have their voices heard because of those closings. So, I feel you are confused that the warmth you are experiencing isn't coming from your heart, it's coming from that big load in your pants.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> I'm not mad, I'm glad that I can get the truth out about all the poll closings, and remind you why absentee was so crucial in letting more registered voters have their voices heard because of those closings. So, I feel you are confused that the warmth you are experiencing isn't coming from your heart, it's coming from that big load in your pants.


Another one.
Didn’t even read it. More about how you want open borders probably. You’re such a loser.


----------



## Ame®icano

schmidlap said:


> Trump cultists must be thoroughly mystified by what they are continually told is a preponderance of pervasive proofs of a vast, illicit anti-Trump conspiracy in its many diverse aspects, and yet a complete lack of any credible evidence needed for even the most Trumpy litigants to pursue any of them in any legal venue anywhere.
> 
> The lack of substance relegates all such airy-fairy confections to their ideological media entertainers.



Why is that pointing to fraud automatically makes you cultist? Both, left and right claim fraud when they lose, but if fraud exists, why it shouldn't be exposed? 

I think every red blooded American wants all legal votes to be counted. But what happens when votes are not legal? 

There is no fraud!!! Really? 

Hundreds of uncounted ballots discovered in Grafton town clerk’s vault​Discarded Mail-in Ballots Found Outside ATM in California​Dozens of Ballots Go Missing in Contra Costa County​FBI Investigates Fire In Boston Ballot Drop Box; Election Chief Decries It As A 'Deliberate Criminal Act'​Burnt mail discovered in mailbox near Copley Square where a ballot drop box was recently set on fire​La. absentee ballot showing vote for President Trump found stolen, opened and dumped in TX trash​Three tubs of ballots discovered in mail processing center after polls closed in Wisconsin​Paroled cop killer facing voter fraud charges​*Fayette county, Pittsburg pre filled out Democrat ballots sent to registered voters*
Florida election officials foil plot to register over 50 dead people as Democratic voters​
To name a few... shall I keep going?


----------



## BWK

Ame®icano said:


> Why is that pointing to fraud automatically makes you cultist? Both, left and right claim fraud when they lose, but if fraud exists, why it shouldn't be exposed?
> 
> I think every red blooded American wants all legal votes to be counted. But what happens when votes are not legal?
> 
> There is no fraud!!! Really?
> 
> Hundreds of uncounted ballots discovered in Grafton town clerk’s vault​Discarded Mail-in Ballots Found Outside ATM in California​Dozens of Ballots Go Missing in Contra Costa County​FBI Investigates Fire In Boston Ballot Drop Box; Election Chief Decries It As A 'Deliberate Criminal Act'​Burnt mail discovered in mailbox near Copley Square where a ballot drop box was recently set on fire​La. absentee ballot showing vote for President Trump found stolen, opened and dumped in TX trash​Three tubs of ballots discovered in mail processing center after polls closed in Wisconsin​Paroled cop killer facing voter fraud charges​*Fayette county, Pittsburg pre filled out Democrat ballots sent to registered voters*
> Florida election officials foil plot to register over 50 dead people as Democratic voters​
> To name a few... shall I keep going?


Some of your links are from April and October of 2020. So those weren't even from the last presidential election, and? Those couple I looked at do not prove fraud. Another one is investigating. Dude, you are full of shit.


----------



## para bellum

Care4all said:


> That's a lie.  The 242 picking up absentee ballots from hospitals and nursing homes ARE ELECTION CLERK'S working for the state, under Georgia law.  No one got paid per ballot, you lied and made that up.


I made it up? Really? Why would election clerks take pictures of the ballots before they drop them? 














						Whistleblower Reveals Suspected Widespread Ballot Harvesting In Georgia, Raffensperger Opens Investigation - VINnews
					

NEW YORK (VINnews) — Georgia authorities have launched an investigation into  seemingly systematic ballot harvesting which occurred during the state’s 2020 general election and the runoff election for the U.S. senate on Jan.5 2021, Georgia’s Secretary of State Brad Raffensperger confirmed...




					vinnews.com
				




"The group informed the secretary its evidence included video footage from surveillance cameras placed by counties outside the drop boxes as well as geolocation data for the cell phones of more than 200 activists seen on the tapes purportedly showing the dates and times of ballot drop-offs, according to documents reviewed by Just the News.

*The group also said it interviewed a Georgia man who admitted he was paid $45,000 to harvest 4,500 ballots in the Atlanta metropolitan area during the November election and the lead-up to Jan. 5, 2021 runoff for Georgia’s two U.S. Senate seats, which were both captured by Democrats and ended GOP control of Congress. The group has yet to identify the cooperating witness to state authorities, referring to him in the complaint simply as John Doe.*

The group does not allege that the ballots delivered by couriers were fraudulent. However even lawful ballots delivered by third-parties to drop boxes would run afoul of Georgia’s law. If more than 200 people had received similar sums for drop-box stuffing of ballots, the group estimates that there could have been close to a million illegal votes during the closely fought elections."

and here:









						Georgia opens investigation into ballot harvesting claims
					

WASHINGTON (TND) — Amid claims of ballot harvesting, Georgia has opened an investigation into the state's 2020 general election and subsequent U. S. Senate runoff. Under Georgia law, it is illegal for any third party to pick up and drop off ballots for voters, also known as ballot harvesting...




					katv.com
				












						The Breitbart Article | True the Vote Update - TrueTheVote
					

Know about Post - TrueTheVote




					www.truethevote.org


----------



## BWK

para bellum said:


> I made it up? Really? Why would election clerks take pictures of the ballots before they drop them?
> 
> View attachment 604099
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whistleblower Reveals Suspected Widespread Ballot Harvesting In Georgia, Raffensperger Opens Investigation - VINnews
> 
> 
> NEW YORK (VINnews) — Georgia authorities have launched an investigation into  seemingly systematic ballot harvesting which occurred during the state’s 2020 general election and the runoff election for the U.S. senate on Jan.5 2021, Georgia’s Secretary of State Brad Raffensperger confirmed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vinnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The group informed the secretary its evidence included video footage from surveillance cameras placed by counties outside the drop boxes as well as geolocation data for the cell phones of more than 200 activists seen on the tapes purportedly showing the dates and times of ballot drop-offs, according to documents reviewed by Just the News.
> 
> *The group also said it interviewed a Georgia man who admitted he was paid $45,000 to harvest 4,500 ballots in the Atlanta metropolitan area during the November election and the lead-up to Jan. 5, 2021 runoff for Georgia’s two U.S. Senate seats, which were both captured by Democrats and ended GOP control of Congress. The group has yet to identify the cooperating witness to state authorities, referring to him in the complaint simply as John Doe.*
> 
> The group does not allege that the ballots delivered by couriers were fraudulent. However even lawful ballots delivered by third-parties to drop boxes would run afoul of Georgia’s law. If more than 200 people had received similar sums for drop-box stuffing of ballots, the group estimates that there could have been close to a million illegal votes during the closely fought elections."
> 
> and here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georgia opens investigation into ballot harvesting claims
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON (TND) — Amid claims of ballot harvesting, Georgia has opened an investigation into the state's 2020 general election and subsequent U. S. Senate runoff. Under Georgia law, it is illegal for any third party to pick up and drop off ballots for voters, also known as ballot harvesting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katv.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Breitbart Article | True the Vote Update - TrueTheVote
> 
> 
> Know about Post - TrueTheVote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.truethevote.org


You tell us? If you don't know, then why are you asking? That's not proof of voter fraud. Another one of your links says it's opening an investigation. And?     😂      🤪  This is a ridiculous post that tells us absolutely nothing. Get the hell out of here with this stupid shit.


----------



## Faun

Ame®icano said:


> View attachment 603592



A pity you leave out the reason for that -- which was people who were being disruptive to counting ballots had to be removed and the windows needed to be blocked when they were trying to take pictures of the counting.


----------



## Faun

Ame®icano said:


> Legislation?



Yes, legislation.









						Pennsylvania SB421 | 2019-2020 | Regular Session
					

Roll Call (2019-10-31) In preliminary provisions, further providing for definitions; in the Secretary of the Commonwealth, providing for requirements for disapproval or decertification of voting apparatuses and for census outreach; in district election officers, further providing for compensation of




					legiscan.com


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> It also doesn’t change the fact that mail in voting is more prone to fraud. Optics are poor. Not so difficult to understand, leftist.



And yet, in all but one state which didn't allow no-excuse ballots, Biden outperformed Hillary from 4 years earlier. Just as he did in most states.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> And yet, in all but one state which didn't allow no-excuse ballots, Biden outperformed Hillary from 4 years earlier. Just as he did in most states.


Because of absentee ballots that are more prone to fraud. Again, I admit I do not have proof of fraud. But the optics are bad. Just like my kids friends who were C students and got As while remote and now back to Cs and worse…did they cheat while at home? No proof but it’s plausible. Optics are bad.


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Because of absentee ballots that are more prone to fraud. Again, I admit I do not have proof of fraud. But the optics are bad. Just like my kids friends who were C students and got As while remote and now back to Cs and worse…did they cheat while at home? No proof but it’s plausible. Optics are bad.


That's a lie. You haven't proven that. Where's the link proving your point?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> That's a lie. You haven't proven that. Where's the link proving your point?


I said I do not have proof. It’s an opinion. Keep up. So I need proof to have an opinion? LOL


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Because of absentee ballots that are more prone to fraud. Again, I admit I do not have proof of fraud. But the optics are bad. Just like my kids friends who were C students and got As while remote and now back to Cs and worse…did they cheat while at home? No proof but it’s plausible. Optics are bad.


Absentee ballots have been available for many, many years, GayShortBus. Never have they been accused of "bad optics."

This is all just a making of your own overactive imagination. Which is why you can't prove it.


----------



## para bellum

BWK said:


> You tell us? If you don't know, then why are you asking? That's not proof of voter fraud. Another one of your links says it's opening an investigation. And?     😂      🤪  This is a ridiculous post that tells us absolutely nothing. Get the hell out of here with this stupid shit.


That's all you have? Lalalala, I can't hear you?

*Care4all* said I made it up. Well, I did not make it up, it's news. It's just not reported by the outlets you watch.

Another obvious question would be: "Why would an election clerk return ballots to a drop box at all? Why didn't they just take them back to the election offices? I would be very surprised if the Georgia election law even allows them to deposit ballots into a drop box after collecting them from a nursing home.

And the notion that it took 242 election clerks to collect ballots from nursing homes, and they were all deposited them in drop boxes is something that I do not find credible in any way. It's just illogical.

I haven't read every bit of Georgia election law, but the language around the drop boxes is pretty specific regarding the handling of the ballots, documenting each pickup and having it signed off, etc. More than a year later, there is still missing chain of custody documents representing many more ballots than Biden's margin of victory in that State.

The 2020 election isn't going to be overturned, but the fraud was egregious and it's out in the open, so we'll just have to see how it plays out in the State Legislatures (which is the proper venue for this fight anyway).


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> Absentee ballots have been available for many, many years, GayShortBus. Never have they been accused of "bad optics."
> 
> This is all just a making of your own overactive imagination. Which is why you can't prove it.


Absentee ballots that required tangible reasoning as to why you have to vote that way. They exploded in 2020. In my opinion the optics are bad and I admitted that I cannot prove it, Fido. Why do I have to keep repeating myself? Is your idiot OCD out of control again, lapdog?


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I said I do not have proof. It’s an opinion. Keep up. So I need proof to have an opinion? LOL


Good, now, about those "optics" that tell us absolutely nothing.   I mean, everything with you is bull shit.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> Good, now, about those "optics" that tell us absolutely nothing.   I mean, everything with you is bull shit.


Bullshit is one word and again it’s my opinion. Only an asshole would dismiss an opinion. You’re case in point, little troll. You admitted you’re old. Why are you wasting time on this message board?


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Absentee ballots that required tangible reasoning as to why you have to vote that way. They exploded in 2020. In my opinion the optics are bad and I admitted that I cannot prove it, Fido. Why do I have to keep repeating myself? Is your idiot OCD out of control again, lapdog?



Moron, I know this is a struggle for you to comprehend... but ... again... some states have their same laws apply towards mail-in ballots in 2020 as they did in many prior elections. And in all but one, Biden still won with a bigger support of the voters as Hillary did in 2016 and as Biden himself did in 2020. 

Your point makes no sense because it's senseless.


----------



## schmidlap

Ame®icano said:


> Why is that pointing to fraud automatically makes you cultist?


Why would you think that? There is nothing "automatic" about it.

A cult abandons reason, and will mindlessly swallow self-serving lies, as well as parrot them, despite the reality that there are no actual legal challenges anywhere concerning them since they require credible evidence.

In what legal venue are such fact-based demands met, and advocates for the Cry Baby Loser pursuing legal recourse?

The fake insistence of a vast conspiracy to steal a self-proclaimed_ "Landslide!"_ appears only to fester in some propagandistic, hyper-partisan media outlets, not in any impartial courts of law.

The baseless, discredited pretexts fizzle where it counts - Trumpy lawyers bringing any real charges anywhere.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> Moron, I know this is a struggle for you to comprehend... but ... again... some states have their same laws apply towards mail-in ballots in 2020 as they did in many prior elections. And in all but one, Biden still won with a bigger support of the voters as Hillary did in 2016 and as Biden himself did in 2020.
> 
> Your point makes no sense because it's senseless.


“Some states” yet many states changed the rules. Fido. The optics are bad in my opinion. Why do you fucking care?


----------



## BWK

schmidlap said:


> Why would you think that? There is nothing "automatic" about it.
> 
> A cult abandons reason, and will mindlessly swallow self-serving lies, as well as parrot them, despite the reality that there are no actual legal challenges anywhere concerning them since they require credible evidence.
> 
> In what legal venue are such fact-based demands met, and advocates for the Cry Baby Loser pursuing legal recourse?
> 
> The fake insistence of a vast conspiracy to steal a self-proclaimed_ "Landslide!"_ appears only to fester in some propagandistic, hyper-partisan media outlets, not in any impartial courts of law.
> 
> The baseless, discredited pretexts fizzle where it counts - Trumpy lawyers bringing any real charges anywhere.


I think you went over his head. Lol!


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> “Some states” yet many states changed the rules. Fido. The optics are bad in my opinion. Why do you fucking care?



LOL

It's funny watching you cling to stupidity. Moron, those states showed an increase for Biden just as most other states. There are no such "bad optics."


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> “Some states” yet many states changed the rules. Fido. The optics are bad in my opinion. Why do you fucking care?


Show us these many state rule changes that would change the optics.


----------



## BWK

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> It's funny watching you cling to stupidity. Moron, those states showed an increase for Biden just as most other states. There are no such "bad optics."


Let's see if he can match all these rule changes to bad optics. If not, he's just trolling nonsense.


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> “Some states” yet many states changed the rules. Fido. The optics are bad in my opinion. Why do you fucking care?


You want bad optics, this is the bad optics no one wants to discuss;


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> It's funny watching you cling to stupidity. Moron, those states showed an increase for Biden just as most other states. There are no such "bad optics."


Again why do you fucking care what I think, Fido? You agree that Biden sucks.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> Show us these many state rule changes that would change the optics.


Why? I do not work for you. Look it up. Are you that lazy?


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Again why do you fucking care what I think, Fido? You agree that Biden sucks.



LOL

Your non-sequitur is noted, GayShortBus, and laughed as usual.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Your non-sequitur is noted, GayShortBus, and laughed as usual.


Again, why do you care what I think, Fido? Asked again since you refused to answer


----------



## schmidlap

BWK said:


> I think you went over his head. Lol!


The ability to distinguish our system of justice that demands credible evidence from hyper-partisan piffle that merely requires enthusiastic bobble-heads is an important one.

After recounts, audits, dozens of court challenges, intimidation of governors, secretaries of state, and a vice president, covert schemes to deny the democratic will, and a violent goon attack on Congress all failed, the Cry Baby Loser plucked his magic twanger at mutual therapy grievance jamborees, and had heads bobbling as if there were a 9.9 Richter Scale event at an over-caffeinated gathering of the titubation-afflicted.

If there were actual, evidence that the fake claims were not fake, they would obviously occasion litigation.


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Why? I do not work for you. Look it up. Are you that lazy?


I would, but they don't exist. That's why you are telling me to do it.


----------



## BWK

schmidlap said:


> The ability to distinguish our system of justice that demands credible evidence from hyper-partisan piffle that merely requires enthusiastic bobble-heads is an important one.
> 
> After recounts, audits, dozens of court challenges, intimidation of governors, secretaries of state, and a vice president, covert schemes to deny the democratic will, and a violent goon attack on Congress all failed, the Cry Baby Loser plucked his magic twanger at mutual therapy grievance jamborees, and had heads bobbling as if there were a 9.9 Richter Scale event at an over-caffeinated gathering of the titubation-afflicted.
> 
> If there were actual, evidence that the fake claims were not fake, they would obviously occasion litigation.


I need the agree button and the laugh button at the same time. 

Yea, you're exactly right. Their heads are exploding with make believe, disguised as fact, non-stop repetition of non-stop debunked conspiracy theories, minus litigation, plus their mentally induced Autism/Cultism. A really bad combination to have, and for sane people to have to deal with.


----------



## Care4all

Ame®icano said:


> Their own press revealed that election is stolen, they even explained step by step how they did it. It almost looks like they're bragging about it.
> They called it "saving the election". The link below is to archived article that is free to read. It's quite long, but worth your time.
> 
> The Secret History of the Shadow Campaign That Saved the 2020 Election​


THAT in no way describes an election that was stolen.  That article is about how we the people, crossed our ts and dotted our I s, to make certain Trump was fired, and got no second chance.

THAT article describes democracy at work!  It describes how elections are won.  Good, hard work.

NOT by covid ridden rallies just telling voters how much you hate America and fellow Americans, and not by thinking big rallies of just already existing followers would get you there.

Trump ran a horrible campaign of nothingness....and his lies got him nowhere with new voters....he lost big time.


----------



## Care4all

para bellum said:


> That's all you have? Lalalala, I can't hear you?
> 
> *Care4all* said I made it up. Well, I did not make it up, it's news. It's just not reported by the outlets you watch.
> 
> Another obvious question would be: "Why would an election clerk return ballots to a drop box at all? Why didn't they just take them back to the election offices? I would be very surprised if the Georgia election law even allows them to deposit ballots into a drop box after collecting them from a nursing home.
> 
> And the notion that it took 242 election clerks to collect ballots from nursing homes, and they were all deposited them in drop boxes is something that I do not find credible in any way. It's just illogical.
> 
> I haven't read every bit of Georgia election law, but the language around the drop boxes is pretty specific regarding the handling of the ballots, documenting each pickup and having it signed off, etc. More than a year later, there is still missing chain of custody documents representing many more ballots than Biden's margin of victory in that State.
> 
> The 2020 election isn't going to be overturned, but the fraud was egregious and it's out in the open, so we'll just have to see how it plays out in the State Legislatures (which is the proper venue for this fight anyway).



You believed the people lying about it.


First, no one was paid $10 a ballot to collect them.

Second, there was no ballot harvesting proven by anyone.  The SOS has had this alleged complaint for months, nada.

Third, Georgia election law allows election clerk's to go around to hospitals and nursing homes to give the sickly, ballots upon request and to turn in those ballots.

Fourth,  even if there were other people not authorized like the election clerk's to collect absentee ballots....they are the ones breaking election law, not the unsuspecting voter....and the harvesters will be punished, NOT the citizen voter, who has the constitutional right to pick their representatives, which is the very core of our democratic republic, democracy.  Their votes would NOT be thrown out, just because someone collected their ballots illegally.

If the illegal harvestor was shown to have changed their votes, then that would be a different story....and voter fraud, on the harvesters account.


----------



## BWK

para bellum said:


> I made it up? Really? Why would election clerks take pictures of the ballots before they drop them?
> 
> View attachment 604099
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whistleblower Reveals Suspected Widespread Ballot Harvesting In Georgia, Raffensperger Opens Investigation - VINnews
> 
> 
> NEW YORK (VINnews) — Georgia authorities have launched an investigation into  seemingly systematic ballot harvesting which occurred during the state’s 2020 general election and the runoff election for the U.S. senate on Jan.5 2021, Georgia’s Secretary of State Brad Raffensperger confirmed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vinnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The group informed the secretary its evidence included video footage from surveillance cameras placed by counties outside the drop boxes as well as geolocation data for the cell phones of more than 200 activists seen on the tapes purportedly showing the dates and times of ballot drop-offs, according to documents reviewed by Just the News.
> 
> *The group also said it interviewed a Georgia man who admitted he was paid $45,000 to harvest 4,500 ballots in the Atlanta metropolitan area during the November election and the lead-up to Jan. 5, 2021 runoff for Georgia’s two U.S. Senate seats, which were both captured by Democrats and ended GOP control of Congress. The group has yet to identify the cooperating witness to state authorities, referring to him in the complaint simply as John Doe.*
> 
> The group does not allege that the ballots delivered by couriers were fraudulent. However even lawful ballots delivered by third-parties to drop boxes would run afoul of Georgia’s law. If more than 200 people had received similar sums for drop-box stuffing of ballots, the group estimates that there could have been close to a million illegal votes during the closely fought elections."
> 
> and here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georgia opens investigation into ballot harvesting claims
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON (TND) — Amid claims of ballot harvesting, Georgia has opened an investigation into the state's 2020 general election and subsequent U. S. Senate runoff. Under Georgia law, it is illegal for any third party to pick up and drop off ballots for voters, also known as ballot harvesting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katv.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Breitbart Article | True the Vote Update - TrueTheVote
> 
> 
> Know about Post - TrueTheVote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.truethevote.org


You are linking investigations, of which nothing has been proven. And we are talking about an election that is 15 months old. Dude, get a hold of yourself.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> I would, but they don't exist. That's why you are telling me to do it.


I wish you didn’t exist. Oh well. Feel free to
Exit the thread.


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Absentee ballots that required tangible reasoning as to why you have to vote that way. They exploded in 2020. In my opinion the optics are bad and I admitted that I cannot prove it, Fido. Why do I have to keep repeating myself? Is your idiot OCD out of control again, lapdog?


How many times do I need to tell you people. Just use common sense logic. Take a second and imagine what 1688 poll closings would do to people living in minority areas? It would take their ability to vote away. That's why Trump won when he did. People woke up and used mail-in, and absentee in 2020. And, on top of that, Clinton still got 3 million more votes than Trump in 2016. The logic is abundantly clear.


----------



## Care4all

Ame®icano said:


> Why is that pointing to fraud automatically makes you cultist? Both, left and right claim fraud when they lose, but if fraud exists, why it shouldn't be exposed?
> 
> I think every red blooded American wants all legal votes to be counted. But what happens when votes are not legal?
> 
> There is no fraud!!! Really?
> 
> Hundreds of uncounted ballots discovered in Grafton town clerk’s vault​Discarded Mail-in Ballots Found Outside ATM in California​Dozens of Ballots Go Missing in Contra Costa County​FBI Investigates Fire In Boston Ballot Drop Box; Election Chief Decries It As A 'Deliberate Criminal Act'​Burnt mail discovered in mailbox near Copley Square where a ballot drop box was recently set on fire​La. absentee ballot showing vote for President Trump found stolen, opened and dumped in TX trash​Three tubs of ballots discovered in mail processing center after polls closed in Wisconsin​Paroled cop killer facing voter fraud charges​*Fayette county, Pittsburg pre filled out Democrat ballots sent to registered voters*
> Florida election officials foil plot to register over 50 dead people as Democratic voters​
> To name a few... shall I keep going?


Now, take everyone of those articles and see if you can debunk them.  Do  it yourself....find out if they are true.  Research them yourself. 

Then come back to us, after you've fact checked them....  You might have 1 or 2, if even that.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> You are linking investigations, of which nothing has been proven. And we are talking about an election that is 15 months old. Dude, get a hold of yourself.


Dickhead, learn the difference between a fact and an opinion. I am tired of your bullshit of posting the same boring crap over and over again. You suffer from TDS, we get it.


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I wish you didn’t exist. Oh well. Feel free to
> Exit the thread.


I wish you had the ability to manufacture a credible argument, but you never do. Feel free to leave anytime.


----------



## Ame®icano

Care4all said:


> Trump ran a horrible campaign of nothingness....and his lies got him nowhere with new voters....he lost big time.



On the left are photos of Trump rallies. On the right are photos of Biden rallies.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> How many times do I need to tell you people. Just use common sense logic. Take a second and imagine what 1688 poll closings would do to people living in minority areas? It would take their ability to vote away. That's why Trump won when he did. People woke up and used mail-in, and absentee in 2020. And, on top of that, Clinton still got 3 million more votes than Trump in 2016. The logic is abundantly clear.


Dickhead. Post 1688 one more time. No one cares.
People who didn’t cower and voted in person, voted overwhelmingly for Trump. You obviously voted by mail.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> I wish you had the ability to manufacture a credible argument, but you never do. Feel free to leave anytime.


Dickhead. An opinion doesn’t need to be proven hence it’s an opinion. We speak English in America not Portuguese.


----------



## Ame®icano

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Dickhead. Post 1688 one more time. No one cares.
> People who didn’t cower and voted in person, voted overwhelmingly for Trump. You obviously voted by mail.



He probably did voted by mail. His ancestors too.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Ame®icano said:


> He probably did voted by mail. His ancestors too.


And his pets…maybe he can post 1688 one more time and really drive home his argument that no one is paying attention too…


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Dickhead, learn the difference between a fact and an opinion. I am tired of your bullshit of posting the same boring crap over and over again. You suffer from TDS, we get it.


The poster to who I am addressing, has identified his claims to be those of fraud, not opinion. Pay attention idiot.


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> And his pets…maybe he can post 1688 one more time and really drive home his argument that no one is paying attention too…


It doesn't matter to me whether you pay attention to it or not. The good part about my argument is, who's going to debunk it? No one. That's the beauty of having a strong argument, against your non-existing one. Sucks to be you.


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Dickhead, learn the difference between a fact and an opinion. I am tired of your bullshit of posting the same boring crap over and over again. You suffer from TDS, we get it.


I don't care. Leave!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> The poster to who I am addressing, has identified his claims to be those of fraud, not opinion. Pay attention idiot.


You’ve been addressing me for three days now, idiot. Learn English.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> It doesn't matter to me whether you pay attention to it or not. The good part about my argument is, who's going to debunk it? No one. That's the beauty of having a strong argument, against your non-existing one. Sucks to be you.


You have no argument. No once closed anything. You need to open your closet and step out of it.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> I don't care. Leave!


Leave my thread? How rich. Why don’t you post something original instead of posting “1688”
Nonstop like the stupid idiot that you are.


----------



## BWK

Care4all said:


> Now, take everyone of those articles and see if you can debunk them.  Do  it yourself....find out if they are true.  Research them yourself.
> 
> Then come back to us, after you've fact checked them....  You might have 1 or 2, if even that.


*Dozens of Ballots Go Missing in Contra Costa County* So Americano is full of it. The link he posted allowed those folks to vote when they couldn't find the ballots. The system is set up where they couldn't vote twice. This was not voter fraud. ​


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Leave my thread? How rich. Why don’t you post something original instead of posting “1688”
> Nonstop like the stupid idiot that you are.


Your thread hasn't presented any arguments. Your thread is a question thread, and you have debated nothing, because there is nothing you want to read, other than what is convenient to read.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> Your thread hasn't presented any arguments. Your thread is a question thread, and you have debated nothing, because there is nothing you want to read, other than what is convenient to read.


My thread is an opinion piece you dumbass. Fact is though that Trump crushed it via in person votes. Cowards voted mostly for Biden. Bet you voted by mail. Lol


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You have no argument. No once closed anything. You need to open your closet and step out of it.


1688 poll closings in minority areas preventing minorities from voting in the 2016 election is my argument. And it's one you can't change.


----------



## para bellum

BWK said:


> You are linking investigations, of which nothing has been proven. And we are talking about an election that is 15 months old. Dude, get a hold of yourself.


Lol. I'm not "linking" anything. And this thread is about absentee voting in the 2020 election, so my post is on topic. If you don't like to see members posting about the election, you should go read a different thread.

I made a post about 174K voter registrations that were submitted in a two week period in July 2019 that could not be verified through either the GA DMV or the Social Security Administration. That comes from the HAVV database which is updated every week.

In response, I was told there was "no evidence of fraud".

So I posted about apparent ballot harvesting in GA.

Then I was called a liar and was accused of making it up.

So I posted the reporting to show I am not making anything up.

The information from True the Vote was given to GA authorities in November 2021. Raffensberger called it credible, and opened an investigation. The guy who claimed he was paid $10 for every ballot is a material witness, and reportedly is cooperating with the investigation.

The image of the man fanning out the ballots came from surveillance video at the Suwanee Public Library in Gwinnett County on October 12, 2020. The man is one of the 242 identified by True the Vote, but the video came from VoterGA, who got it through a FOIA request.

True the Vote began this project right after the election, but they kept quiet about it. There is a lot more that has not been made public. Catherine Englebrecht said she wanted to give authorities the chance to investigate first, and made some pretty strong hints that if they tried to sweep it under the rug she would release everything.

For now, it's in the hands of the GBI.

End of story.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> 1688 poll closings in minority areas preventing minorities from voting in the 2016 election is my argument. And it's one you can't change.


There it is again. Mwhahahahahahahaahhahah

Your make believe world is fantastic.


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> My thread is an opinion piece you dumbass. Fact is though that Trump crushed it via in person votes. Cowards voted mostly for Biden. Bet you voted by mail. Lol


Right, an opinion piece where you don't want to read the facts.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> Right, an opinion piece where you don't want to read the facts.


Idiot. That’s what makes it an opinion. LOL

Change your Depends you embarrassment.


----------



## BWK

para bellum said:


> Lol. I'm not "linking" anything.
> 
> I made a post about 174K voter registrations that were submitted in a two week period in July 2019 that could not be verified through either the GA DMV or the Social Security Administration. That comes from the HAVV database which is updated every week.
> 
> In response, I was told there was "no evidence of fraud".
> 
> Then I was called a liar and was accused of making it up.
> 
> So I posted the reporting to show I am not making anything up.
> 
> The information from True the Vote was given to GA authorities in November 2021. Raffensberger called it credible, and opened an investigation. The guy who claimed he was paid $10 for every ballot is a material witness, and reportedly is cooperating with the investigation.
> 
> The image of the man fanning out the ballots came from surveillance video at the Suwanee Public Library in Gwinnett County on October 12, 2020. The man is one of the 242 identified by True the Vote, but the video came from VoterGA, who got it through a FOIA request.
> 
> True the Vote began this project right after the election, but they kept quiet about it. There is a lot more that has not been made public. Catherine Englebrecht said she wanted to give authorities the chance to investigate first, and made some pretty strong hints that if they tried to sweep it under the rug she would release everything.
> 
> For now, it's in the hands of the GBI.
> 
> End of story.


These are your links you fucking idiot; 
W

Today at 2:11 PM
Add bookmark
#591



> Care4all said:
> That's a lie. The 242 picking up absentee ballots from hospitals and nursing homes ARE ELECTION CLERK'S working for the state, under Georgia law. No one got paid per ballot, you lied and made that up.


I made it up? Really? Why would election clerks take pictures of the ballots before they drop them?











Whistleblower Reveals Suspected Widespread Ballot Harvesting In Georgia, Raffensperger Opens Investigation - VINnews​NEW YORK (VINnews) — Georgia authorities have launched an investigation into seemingly systematic ballot harvesting which occurred during the state’s 2020 general election and the runoff election for the U.S. senate on Jan.5 2021, Georgia’s Secretary of State Brad Raffensperger confirmed...





 vinnews.com
"The group informed the secretary its evidence included video footage from surveillance cameras placed by counties outside the drop boxes as well as geolocation data for the cell phones of more than 200 activists seen on the tapes purportedly showing the dates and times of ballot drop-offs, according to documents reviewed by Just the News.

*The group also said it interviewed a Georgia man who admitted he was paid $45,000 to harvest 4,500 ballots in the Atlanta metropolitan area during the November election and the lead-up to Jan. 5, 2021 runoff for Georgia’s two U.S. Senate seats, which were both captured by Democrats and ended GOP control of Congress. The group has yet to identify the cooperating witness to state authorities, referring to him in the complaint simply as John Doe.*

The group does not allege that the ballots delivered by couriers were fraudulent. However even lawful ballots delivered by third-parties to drop boxes would run afoul of Georgia’s law. If more than 200 people had received similar sums for drop-box stuffing of ballots, the group estimates that there could have been close to a million illegal votes during the closely fought elections."

and here:





Georgia opens investigation into ballot harvesting claims​WASHINGTON (TND) — Amid claims of ballot harvesting, Georgia has opened an investigation into the state's 2020 general election and subsequent U. S. Senate runoff. Under Georgia law, it is illegal for any third party to pick up and drop off ballots for voters, also known as ballot harvesting...





 katv.com


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Idiot. That’s what makes it an opinion. LOL
> 
> Change your Depends you embarrassment.


Really? Facts presented to you that you cannot debunk, are just opinions?   No wonder you never offer any intelligent threads.


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> There it is again. Mwhahahahahahahaahhahah
> 
> Your make believe world is fantastic.


Here, let me give you so more make believe that you can't do anything about;  Report: More than 1600 polling places have closed since the Supreme Court gutted the Voting Rights Act









						At least 1,688 polling places closed in southern US, as gutting voting rights act hits hard, report says
					

Since 2013, states with large Latino and African American populations have shuttered polling locations




					www.independent.co.uk
				












						Report: About 1,700 Polling Locations Were Closed in Six Years
					

The highest numbers of polling locations closures from 2012-2018 were found to be in Texas, Georgia and Arizona.




					www.gov1.com
				




Let me know when you need a few more facts and truths. LOL! I know it kills you.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> Really? Facts presented to you that you cannot debunk, are just opinions?   No wonder you never offer any intelligent threads.


What was not factual about my OP? Are you ever not a complete idiot? Man you are an embarrassment no wonder you know who fled to South America.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> Here, let me give you so more make believe that you can't do anything about;  Report: More than 1600 polling places have closed since the Supreme Court gutted the Voting Rights Act
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least 1,688 polling places closed in southern US, as gutting voting rights act hits hard, report says
> 
> 
> Since 2013, states with large Latino and African American populations have shuttered polling locations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.independent.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Report: About 1,700 Polling Locations Were Closed in Six Years
> 
> 
> The highest numbers of polling locations closures from 2012-2018 were found to be in Texas, Georgia and Arizona.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gov1.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know when you need a few more facts and truths. LOL! I know it kills you.


Your sources are real reliable. Same sources that said COVID19 came from a lab? Man are you one gullible fool. What kills me is your stupidity and your stalking. And you don’t know the difference between a fact and an opinion. Pathetic.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> These are your links you fucking idiot;
> W
> 
> Today at 2:11 PM
> Add bookmark
> #591
> 
> I made it up? Really? Why would election clerks take pictures of the ballots before they drop them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whistleblower Reveals Suspected Widespread Ballot Harvesting In Georgia, Raffensperger Opens Investigation - VINnews​NEW YORK (VINnews) — Georgia authorities have launched an investigation into seemingly systematic ballot harvesting which occurred during the state’s 2020 general election and the runoff election for the U.S. senate on Jan.5 2021, Georgia’s Secretary of State Brad Raffensperger confirmed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vinnews.com
> "The group informed the secretary its evidence included video footage from surveillance cameras placed by counties outside the drop boxes as well as geolocation data for the cell phones of more than 200 activists seen on the tapes purportedly showing the dates and times of ballot drop-offs, according to documents reviewed by Just the News.
> 
> *The group also said it interviewed a Georgia man who admitted he was paid $45,000 to harvest 4,500 ballots in the Atlanta metropolitan area during the November election and the lead-up to Jan. 5, 2021 runoff for Georgia’s two U.S. Senate seats, which were both captured by Democrats and ended GOP control of Congress. The group has yet to identify the cooperating witness to state authorities, referring to him in the complaint simply as John Doe.*
> 
> The group does not allege that the ballots delivered by couriers were fraudulent. However even lawful ballots delivered by third-parties to drop boxes would run afoul of Georgia’s law. If more than 200 people had received similar sums for drop-box stuffing of ballots, the group estimates that there could have been close to a million illegal votes during the closely fought elections."
> 
> and here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georgia opens investigation into ballot harvesting claims​WASHINGTON (TND) — Amid claims of ballot harvesting, Georgia has opened an investigation into the state's 2020 general election and subsequent U. S. Senate runoff. Under Georgia law, it is illegal for any third party to pick up and drop off ballots for voters, also known as ballot harvesting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katv.com


You’re such a waste of life. What was not factual about my OP. Do tell, you Depends wearing embarrassing fool.


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> What was not factual about my OP? Are you ever not a complete idiot? Man you are an embarrassment no wonder you know who fled to South America.


You fail bigly with semantics, and your cognitive abilities are down the toilet.


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You’re such a waste of life. What was not factual about my OP. Do tell, you Depends wearing embarrassing fool.


Fix your semantics and cognitive handicaps, then get back to me.


----------



## Ame®icano

AzogtheDefiler said:


> And his pets…maybe he can post 1688 one more time and really drive home his argument that no one is paying attention too…



I doubt pets would vote for Democrats. They're smarter than that.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> You fail bigly with semantics, and your cognitive abilities are down the toilet.


You failed to answer my question. Dumbass


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> Fix your semantics and cognitive handicaps, then get back to me.


Learn to answer questions. BWK did everything wrong. BWK is an idiot.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Ame®icano said:


> I doubt pets would vote for Democrats. They're smarter than that.


My bad, stuffed animals. BWK plays with them. Weirdo.


----------



## para bellum

Care4all said:


> You believed the people lying about it.


Well, apparently Raffensberger thought they were credible...


Care4all said:


> First, no one was paid $10 a ballot to collect them.


You have no possible way of knowing this. (Unless maybe you were part of the ballot harvesting, and actually got paid a different amount?)

The $10 figure was the number the individual (who said he was part of the harvesting) claimed he was paid- $45,000 for 4,500 ballots.


Care4all said:


> Second, there was no ballot harvesting proven by anyone.  The SOS has had this alleged complaint for months, nada.


Lol. He got it in late November, the investigation is active.

"Alleged complaint"??? Are you saying maybe there was no complaint at all?


Care4all said:


> Third, Georgia election law allows election clerk's to go around to hospitals and nursing homes to give the sickly, ballots upon request and to turn in those ballots.


The law does allow election clerks and registrars to help people who are in nursing homes. It says nothing about putting the ballots in drop boxes, and I very seriously doubt that is legal. There should be some guidance issued by the SOS- that's usually in the form of procedure manuals and I will look for something. If it conforms to the drop box rules, they would have about 2 hours to return the ballots back to the elections department, and complete the chain of custody documents.

You have not provided any evidence that these 242 people were election clerks, that is just your assertion. If you have something to support that, you should post it.



Care4all said:


> Fourth,  even if there were other people not authorized like the election clerk's to collect absentee ballots....they are the ones breaking election law, not the unsuspecting voter....and the harvesters will be punished, NOT the citizen voter, who has the constitutional right to pick their representatives, which is the very core of our democratic republic, democracy.  Their votes would NOT be thrown out, just because someone collected their ballots illegally.
> 
> If the illegal harvestor was shown to have changed their votes, then that would be a different story....and voter fraud, on the harvesters account.


Well pick your story and stick to it. Were they all election clerks as you previously claimed, or are you admitting there was illegal ballot harvesting in Georgia?

I made no assumptions or speculation about who is breaking what law, just that this looks like ballot harvesting and that is illegal in Georgia.

The problems with the required chain of custody documents in GA are well documented by VoterGA. The ones they can come up with are all kinds of sketchy. No signatures, no ballot counts, not done in the required timeframe, etc.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Again, why do you care what I think, Fido? Asked again since you refused to answer



It's not that I care, GayShortBus.  It's that the shit you post is funny as hell. So goading you to contribute more and more is for my entertainment.


----------



## Faun

Care4all said:


> Now, take everyone of those articles and see if you can debunk them.  Do  it yourself....find out if they are true.  Research them yourself.
> 
> Then come back to us, after you've fact checked them....  You might have 1 or 2, if even that.



Cons don't do factchecking. They search for sources which tell them the election was stolen and they accept it as fact because it's what they already believe. Who needs to fact check delusions?


----------



## Ame®icano

para bellum said:


> Lol. I'm not "linking" anything.
> 
> I made a post about 174K voter registrations that were submitted in a two week period in July 2019 that could not be verified through either the GA DMV or the Social Security Administration. That comes from the HAVV database which is updated every week.
> 
> In response, I was told there was "no evidence of fraud".
> 
> Then I was called a liar and was accused of making it up.
> 
> So I posted the reporting to show I am not making anything up.
> 
> The information from True the Vote was given to GA authorities in November 2021. Raffensberger called it credible, and opened an investigation. The guy who claimed he was paid $10 for every ballot is a material witness, and reportedly is cooperating with the investigation.
> 
> The image of the man fanning out the ballots came from surveillance video at the Suwanee Public Library in Gwinnett County on October 12, 2020. The man is one of the 242 identified by True the Vote, but the video came from VoterGA, who got it through a FOIA request.
> 
> True the Vote began this project right after the election, but they kept quiet about it. There is a lot more that has not been made public. Catherine Englebrecht said she wanted to give authorities the chance to investigate first, and made some pretty strong hints that if they tried to sweep it under the rug she would release everything.
> 
> For now, it's in the hands of the GBI.
> 
> End of story.



Every claim of fraud is rejected by the left as isolated case that could not change outcome of the election, and I think they're right. 

Those single cases ARE meaningless. But we are not talking of isolated cases here. We are talking about left using mail in ballots in such numbers that could, and I believe DID change outcome of elections.

Why do I believe that?

The simultaneous count stop in multiple battleground states on election night with simultaneous resumption in the middle of the night, and every single one resulted in Biden getting just enough of votes to take the state. Nothing can convince me that is just coincidence of happening only in cities where Democrats hold power, and only in states that Biden needed to win. Sure, coincidences are possible. I just don't trust in coincidences. 

It reminds me of Hillary winning against Sanders by 6 for 6 coin tosses.


----------



## Faun

Ame®icano said:


> On the left are photos of Trump rallies. On the right are photos of Biden rallies.
> 
> View attachment 604275 View attachment 604278
> View attachment 604276 View attachment 604280
> View attachment 604277 View attachment 604283



Which shows perfectly which candidate was responsible and which one was irresponsible when it came to drawing people into public venues during a pandemic. 

America voted for responsibility. Why does that surprise you?


----------



## Faun

para bellum said:


> Lol. I'm not "linking" anything. And this thread is about absentee voting in the 2020 election, so my post is on topic. If you don't like to see members posting about the election, you should go read a different thread.
> 
> I made a post about 174K voter registrations that were submitted in a two week period in July 2019 that could not be verified through either the GA DMV or the Social Security Administration. That comes from the HAVV database which is updated every week.
> 
> In response, I was told there was "no evidence of fraud".
> 
> So I posted about apparent ballot harvesting in GA.
> 
> Then I was called a liar and was accused of making it up.
> 
> So I posted the reporting to show I am not making anything up.
> 
> The information from True the Vote was given to GA authorities in November 2021. Raffensberger called it credible, and opened an investigation. The guy who claimed he was paid $10 for every ballot is a material witness, and reportedly is cooperating with the investigation.
> 
> The image of the man fanning out the ballots came from surveillance video at the Suwanee Public Library in Gwinnett County on October 12, 2020. The man is one of the 242 identified by True the Vote, but the video came from VoterGA, who got it through a FOIA request.
> 
> True the Vote began this project right after the election, but they kept quiet about it. There is a lot more that has not been made public. Catherine Englebrecht said she wanted to give authorities the chance to investigate first, and made some pretty strong hints that if they tried to sweep it under the rug she would release everything.
> 
> For now, it's in the hands of the GBI.
> 
> End of story.


True the Vote has no cred.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> It's not that I care, GayShortBus.  It's that the shit you post is funny as hell. So goading you to contribute more and more is for my entertainment.


Ha ha ha made you admit you troll. Poke successful. You will always be my little lapdog. Again, my OP was factual. You lose again Fido. As you did in life.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> Cons don't do factchecking. They search for sources which tell them the election was stolen and they accept it as fact because it's what they already believe. Who needs to fact check delusions?


My Op never said it was stolen. Another lie, Fido. Are you ever not an OCD ridden fat fuck?


----------



## Faun

Ame®icano said:


> Every claim of fraud is rejected by the left as isolated case that could not change outcome of the election, and I think they're right.
> 
> Those single cases ARE meaningless. But we are not talking of isolated cases here. We are talking about left using mail in ballots in such numbers that could, and I believe DID change outcome of elections.
> 
> Why do I believe that?
> 
> The simultaneous count stop in multiple battleground states on election night with simultaneous resumption in the middle of the night, and every single one resulted in Biden getting just enough of votes to take the state. Nothing can convince me that is just coincidence of happening only in cities where Democrats hold power, and only in states that Biden needed to win. Sure, coincidences are possible. I just don't trust in coincidences.
> 
> It reminds me of Hillary winning against Sanders by 6 for 6 coin tosses.


There was no simultaneous stoppage that night. Which means you believe the election was stolen, not because it was, but because you fell hook, line & sinker for the Big Lie.

STATES STOPPED COUNTING

_The posts start with the claim that these five states took a three-hour shutdown in which they “found enough votes for Biden to catch Trump.” There is no evidence to show that any of these states took a three-hour break from counting votes.

Wisconsin did not stop counting on election night. In an elections update video posted on YouTube by PBS NewsHour ( here ), Meagan Wolfe, administrator of the Wisconsin Elections Commission, can be heard saying at the 1:18 minute mark: “Our municipal and county clerks have worked tirelessly throughout the night to make sure that every valid ballot has been counted and reported accurately.”

Michigan did not stop counting ballots. Politifact reported that Tracy Wimmer, director of media relations for the Michigan Secretary of State, said: "At no point has the counting process stopped since it began at 7 a.m. yesterday morning (Nov. 3), which was when, per Michigan election law, it could begin.” ( here )

Misunderstandings over tally updates stopping temporarily on election night in Philadelphia are explained in a Reuters Fact Check ( here ) .

North Carolina did stop counting votes on election night, but it was not due to voter fraud. Local television station WSOC-TV reported that Karen Brinson Bell, executive director of the state elections board, said: “North Carolina stopped counting votes on election night because there were no more votes to count that night” and added: “With very few exceptions, North Carolina’s election results will not change until November 12 or 13, when all mail-in ballots are received and counted by each county.” ( here )

The Nevada Secretary of State released a statement explaining that the state did not stop counting ballots and that the “counting of ballots is ongoing and will continue until every cast ballot is counted.” ( here )_​


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Ha ha ha made you admit you troll. Poke successful. You will always be my little lapdog. Again, my OP was factual. You lose again Fido. As you did in life.



LOL

I have no doubt you believe that, GayShortBus.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> My Op never said it was stolen. Another lie, Fido. Are you ever not an OCD ridden fat fuck?


You insinuated that later in this thread, GayShortBus. Seriously, how do you expect others to know what you're talking about when you yourself don't know what you're talking about?


----------



## Indeependent

Faun said:


> There was no simultaneous stoppage that night. Which means you believe the election was stolen, not because it was, but because you fell hook, line & sinker for the Big Lie.
> 
> STATES STOPPED COUNTING​​_The posts start with the claim that these five states took a three-hour shutdown in which they “found enough votes for Biden to catch Trump.” There is no evidence to show that any of these states took a three-hour break from counting votes._​​_Wisconsin did not stop counting on election night. In an elections update video posted on YouTube by PBS NewsHour ( here ), Meagan Wolfe, administrator of the Wisconsin Elections Commission, can be heard saying at the 1:18 minute mark: “Our municipal and county clerks have worked tirelessly throughout the night to make sure that every valid ballot has been counted and reported accurately.”_​​_Michigan did not stop counting ballots. Politifact reported that Tracy Wimmer, director of media relations for the Michigan Secretary of State, said: "At no point has the counting process stopped since it began at 7 a.m. yesterday morning (Nov. 3), which was when, per Michigan election law, it could begin.” ( here )_​​_Misunderstandings over tally updates stopping temporarily on election night in Philadelphia are explained in a Reuters Fact Check ( here ) ._​​_North Carolina did stop counting votes on election night, but it was not due to voter fraud. Local television station WSOC-TV reported that Karen Brinson Bell, executive director of the state elections board, said: “North Carolina stopped counting votes on election night because there were no more votes to count that night” and added: “With very few exceptions, North Carolina’s election results will not change until November 12 or 13, when all mail-in ballots are received and counted by each county.” ( here )_​​_The Nevada Secretary of State released a statement explaining that the state did not stop counting ballots and that the “counting of ballots is ongoing and will continue until every cast ballot is counted.” ( here )_​


*There was no simultaneous stoppage that night*

There was but you weren't awake to see it.


----------



## Faun

Indeependent said:


> *There was no simultaneous stoppage that night*
> 
> There was but you weren't awake to see it.



You realize sane people believe the news and not raging idiots like you, right?


----------



## Indeependent

Faun said:


> You realize sane people believe the news and not raging idiots like you, right?


I was watching the news all night, idiot.
You were asleep dreaming about how great you are...a fantasy.


----------



## para bellum

BWK said:


> These are your links you fucking idiot;


Sheesh, don't get your panties in a bunch. I took your statement to mean I was taking two separate investigations and treating them as one. You said I was "linking investigations".

Yes, I _posted the links_ to the reports on the ballot harvesting- to show I was not making it up as *Care4all* said.


----------



## Ame®icano

para bellum said:


> *You have no possible way of knowing this.* (Unless maybe you were part of the ballot harvesting, and actually got paid a different amount?)
> 
> The $10 figure was the number the individual (who said he was part of the harvesting) claimed he was paid- $45,000 for 4,500 ballots.


Yes you do. 

This happened in Texas. How many individuals like this are paid across the country?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> I have no doubt you believe that, GayShortBus.


Of course I believe that. You stalk me nonstop. You’re an OCD ridden fatso and my lapdog. Back to your crate, Fido. Nice self portrait.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> You insinuated that later in this thread, GayShortBus. Seriously, how do you expect others to know what you're talking about when you yourself don't know what you're talking about?


Ha made you respond again. This is fantastic. I said the optics were bad and then I just poked fun at you and your boyfriend BWK. Too easy, Fido.


----------



## Faun

Indeependent said:


> I was watching the news all night, idiot.
> You were asleep dreaming about how great you are...a fantasy.


I just posted the news which shows you're lying again.


----------



## para bellum

Ame®icano said:


> Yes you do.
> 
> This happened in Texas. How many individuals like this are paid across the country?


*Care4all* said they were not paid $10 per ballot, not me.

I was saying he has no way of knowing, (unless he was part of it and was paid a different amount)

None of this is new. Back in 2004, ACORN was busted in the King County Library, registering voters out of the phone book. That election was stolen from Dino Rossi by dems who kept counting and finding more ballots until they were over the top. More than 500 voters in King County had the courthouse as their home address. That was ACORN cruising Pioneer Square and registering homeless people. $5 and a pork chop sandwich, they used to say...


----------



## Faun

Ame®icano said:


> Yes you do.
> 
> This happened in Texas. How many individuals like this are paid across the country?


Great, so Texas no longer counts. Biden extends his landslide victory to 306-194.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Of course I believe that. You stalk me nonstop. You’re an OCD ridden fatso and my lapdog. Back to your crate, Fido. Nice self portrait.



LOL

By your own definition, you stalk many others on this forum.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Ha made you respond again. This is fantastic. I said the optics were bad and then I just poked fun at you and your boyfriend BWK. Too easy, Fido.



LOL

You mean like I made you respond?  

 

Despite your brain damage, you insinuated Trump was robbed of the election due to mail-in ballots.

A pity you utterly failed to prove that.


----------



## Ame®icano

Faun said:


> Great, so Texas no longer counts. Biden extends his landslide victory to 306-194.



Despite of her efforts to get more voted for Democrats, they still didn't win in Texas. 

Dems just have to find more people that can keep their mouth shut.


----------



## Ame®icano

Faun said:


> There was no simultaneous stoppage that night. Which means you believe the election was stolen, not because it was, but because you fell hook, line & sinker for the Big Lie.


I snipped the rest of your post to address your point here.

This video is from Georgia Senate Judiciary hearing.
Before you answer anything watch the video. I suspect you're not gonna watch it, and you will disregard it anyways, but here are few points from it. 

Everyone was told to leave at 8:00 PM.
They cleaned the tables, by 8:30 PM, media left, monitors left.
Four people, waited that air is cleared and continue counting ballots pull from under the tables. Not the same tables where absentee ballots came from.
They continue running those ballots until 1:00 AM.


What happens at 1:30 AM when everybody supposed to be resting from long day at work?


----------



## para bellum

Ame®icano said:


> ...This happened in Texas. How many individuals like this are paid across the country?


That happens in every State. The parties and candidates who benefit never get penalized, just the low-level operatives who are blatant enough to get caught. 

How about penalizing the cheaters? For every fraudulent or illegally harvested ballot, the other side gets a bonus of double in the final tally. Let the audits fly, watch everything like a hawk- no problem. You don't disenfranchise anyone, every vote still counts- it's just like a 10-yard penalty in football. You gotta play by the rules.


----------



## Ame®icano

para bellum said:


> That happens in every State. The parties and candidates who benefit never get penalized, just the low-level operatives who are blatant enough to get caught.
> 
> How about penalizing the cheaters? For every fraudulent or illegally harvested ballot, the other side gets a bonus of double in the final tally. Let the audits fly, watch everything like a hawk- no problem. You don't disenfranchise anyone, every vote still counts- it's just like a 10-yard penalty in football. You gotta play by the rules.



I don't agree with that. We would spent more time reviewing the tape(s) who's in the right or wrong, and you're opening completely new way for fraud over fraud.

The only way to completely eliminate the fraud is to make the voting universal for everyone. What can be done?

One, everyone know when the election day is. Either make the election day on the weekend when most people are not working, or make it a holiday. All voting in person. You don't show up, it's on you. If you know you cant vote in person, do what they do in Mexico. You go and pick your ballot in person, you return it in person with your ID/voter ID to proof it's you that voted.

Two, put your name on the ballot, with and ID number and SSN, and sign it. If any of those doesn't match the records, void it. It's easy to find out if you voted more than once, there can't be two identical ballots. Severe punishment for fraud. Simple as that.

~~~~~~~~~~

Also, you were talking about Georgia earlier. I provided the video from the hearing in the post above.

Video evidence show them counting those ballots without poll watchers present, when everyone supposed to be out. They brought cases of ballots from underneath a table. There are affidavits under perjury.

Pennsylvania said their ballot boxes were unconstitutional from the start, aka fraud.
Arizona has resolution to decertify on floor.
Wisconsin has resolution to decertify on floor.
Georgia just received 4000 affidavits to audit, which will result in another decertify.
Pennsylvania will be next... Then Michigan... Then the country, I hope.


----------



## Faun

Ame®icano said:


> I snipped the rest of your post to address your point here.
> 
> This video is from Georgia Senate Judiciary hearing.
> Before you answer anything watch the video. I suspect you're not gonna watch it, and you will disregard it anyways, but here are few points from it.
> 
> Everyone was told to leave at 8:00 PM.
> They cleaned the tables, by 8:30 PM, media left, monitors left.
> Four people, waited that air is cleared and continue counting ballots pull from under the tables. Not the same tables where absentee ballots came from.
> They continue running those ballots until 1:00 AM.
> 
> 
> What happens at 1:30 AM when everybody supposed to be resting from long day at work?
> 
> View attachment 604324



Amazing. Simply amazing. I point out you believe the election was stolen, not because it was, but because you fell hook, line & sinker for the Big Lie ... and here you are, perfectly demonstrating how right I am by posting that bullshit.

Those were lies Trump's attorneys were telling the Georgia State Senate. And they were thoroughly debunked...



_"What's frustrating to me is they [Trump's lawyers] had this whole video. They [Trump's lawyers] know what happened here. They [Trump's lawyers] [are] intentionally misleading people and that's what's so frustrating. It's one thing to think you have suspicions, but to intentionally mislead people using falsified evidence by giving them only part of it is infuriating." ~ Gabriel Sterling_​


----------



## Ame®icano

Faun said:


> Amazing. Simply amazing. I point out you believe the election was stolen, not because it was, but because you fell hook, line & sinker for the Big Lie ... and here you are, perfectly demonstrating how right I am by posting that bullshit.
> 
> Those were lies Trump's attorneys were telling the Georgia State Senate. And they were thoroughly debunked...
> 
> ​​​_"What's frustrating to me is they [Trump's lawyers] had this whole video. They [Trump's lawyers] know what happened here. They [Trump's lawyers] [are] intentionally misleading people and that's what's so frustrating. It's one thing to think you have suspicions, but to intentionally mislead people using falsified evidence by giving them only part of it is infuriating." ~ Gabriel Sterling_​


I asked you to watch the video. You didn't. Otherwise you would crawl back into the hole and close the lid behind you.

Simply amazing, that in the "60 minutes" video they're not addressing workers returning after everyone, including observers, left and continue to "count" for the next three hours. When they were warned that observers might be coming back, they left in a hurry. 

I agree, the media can and should investigate our politicians. What media shouldn't be doing is to cover up for politicians, as they're doing in that episode of "60 minutes" where they invited "election official" with one side of the story, with no counterpart, addressing the issue nobody asking about, while leaving the questionable parts out. You see... nothing to see here. 

What "60 minutes" are doing is misrepresent the video or the situation. Poll watchers showed up all day, and stayed all day. Everyone was supposed to go home for the day, so did poll watchers, but Ruby Freeman and friends stayed and processed hidden ballots, after poll watchers left.


----------



## Faun

Ame®icano said:


> I asked you to watch the video. You didn't. Otherwise you would crawl back into the hole and close the lid behind you.
> 
> Simply amazing, that in the "60 minutes" video they're not addressing workers returning after everyone, including observers, left and continue to "count" for the next three hours. When they were warned that observers might be coming back, they left in a hurry.
> 
> I agree, the media can and should investigate our politicians. What media shouldn't be doing is to cover up for politicians, as they're doing in that episode of "60 minutes" where they invited "election official" with one side of the story, with no counterpart, addressing the issue nobody asking about, while leaving the questionable parts out. You see... nothing to see here.
> 
> What "60 minutes" are doing is misrepresent the video or the situation. Poll watchers showed up all day, and stayed all day. Everyone was supposed to go home for the day, so did poll watchers, but Ruby Freeman and friends stayed and processed hidden ballots, after poll watchers left.


I watched that video live when Trump's attorneys  presented it. It's not new. And yes, they completely and utterly and intentionally misled the GA Senate.

They referred to those official ballot boxes as "suitcases" to make it sound nefarious. The video shows those ballot boxes being filled with ballots at around 10pm and stowed under the table as election workers were wrapping up for the night. When a Senator asked when were those "suitcases" put under the table, instead of answering at around 10pm, the lawyer replied she didn't know but that the table was put there at 8:22am; making it sound as if those ballots were snuck in early and were stashed there all day long just waiting for an opportune moment to break them out. And by around 1am, they finished scanning those ballots.


----------



## L.K.Eder

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You have no argument. No once closed anything. You need to open your closet and step out of it.


"no once closed anything", queefs the troll. now that's bad optics for the school marm...


----------



## Faun

Ame®icano said:


> What "60 minutes" are doing is misrepresent the video or the situation. Poll watchers showed up all day, and stayed all day. Everyone was supposed to go home for the day, so did poll watchers, but Ruby Freeman and friends stayed and processed hidden ballots, after poll watchers left.


Those were not "hidden ballots." They were packed away for the night at around 10pm in official ballot boxes and sealed *in front of of observers and press*. You didn't know that because Trump's lawyers lied by omission by not mentioning that.


----------



## para bellum

Ame®icano said:


> I don't agree with that. We would spent more time reviewing the tape(s) who's in the right or wrong, and you're opening completely new way for fraud over fraud.


That's the parties problem, not mine. If there is no fraud, the other side can spend all they want looking for it. If we think they cheated, we can spend all we want trying to prove it.

When you prove it, you throw the penalty flag.


Ame®icano said:


> The only way to completely eliminate the fraud is to make the voting universal for everyone. What can be done?
> 
> One, everyone know when the election day is. Either make the election day on the weekend when most people are not working, or make it a holiday. All voting in person. You don't show up, it's on you. If you know you cant vote in person, do what they do in Mexico. You go and pick your ballot in person, you return it in person with your ID/voter ID to proof it's you that voted.
> 
> Two, put your name on the ballot, with and ID number and SSN, and sign it. If any of those doesn't match the records, void it. It's easy to find out if you voted more than once, there can't be two identical ballots. Severe punishment for fraud. Simple as that.


You have to keep the vote secret. You can't have someone's identity on the ballot. That's the shortest path to political retaliations. 

You have to validate the voter at the registration level, count only legitimate ballots, and still maintain secrecy of the vote. Those are the baseline req's.

I'd be just fine with all in-person voting. My State hasn't elected a republican in statewide office since we went 100% mail-in. But I don't think it's going away, so I think we have to work the problem of verifying a high-percentage mail-in election.

Agree, fraud doesn't happen with in-person voting. A person comes in and shows his ID and gets checked off the poll book, he gets handed the ballot. That's a whole lot more trustworthy than a box that anyone can walk up to and drop in a ballot. 

And "ballot on demand" systems, and ballots you can print on your home computer. Imagine if we were so cavalier about currency? Surely a ballot is as important as a dollar?


Ame®icano said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Also, you were talking about Georgia earlier. I provided the video from the hearing in the post above.
> 
> Video evidence show them counting those ballots without poll watchers present, when everyone supposed to be out. They brought cases of ballots from underneath a table. There are affidavits under perjury.
> 
> Pennsylvania said their ballot boxes were unconstitutional from the start, aka fraud.
> Arizona has resolution to decertify on floor.
> Wisconsin has resolution to decertify on floor.
> Georgia just received 4000 affidavits to audit, which will result in another decertify.
> Pennsylvania will be next... Then Michigan... Then the country, I hope.


Oh yeah, I know about all the crap that went on in those places. But decertification is a nebulous thing, not so much at the State level- they can pass a resolution, but what does it mean? At the Federal level, there just isn't any real mechanism that I can see to actually recall an elector.

Barring something I can't even conceive, the ship sailed on January 6. Reason being, there are no "electors" to recall. They have a singular function, and they cease to exist after they cast their vote. That's the way the SCOTUS views the electoral college. Legally speaking, there is no electoral college right now. A new one will be formed in 2024, that's made up of electors for whoever those candidates are.

So it's tough. What isn't as hard is to take back the Congress this year, slam the door on the rest of the crazy leftist agenda, and put DJT back in place in 24 with maybe some more reliable republicans behind him.


----------



## Care4all

Ame®icano said:


> On the left are photos of Trump rallies. On the right are photos of Biden rallies.
> 
> View attachment 604275 View attachment 604278
> View attachment 604276 View attachment 604280
> View attachment 604277 View attachment 604283


Rally size, means nothing.....

Except to promote hatred, with Trump.....

Which rallied Trump's opposition....81 million citizens, and 84 million with those voting for an independent, came out to vote against him.

Every one of his hatefest rallies, made his opposition stronger....

You enjoy the hatred and divisiveness he promotes, for some strange reason?   ..... but most citizens, who love their country, were sick of it.....  thus, he lost, BIG time.


----------



## Ame®icano

Care4all said:


> Rally size, means nothing.....
> 
> Except to promote hatred, with Trump.....
> 
> Which rallied Trump's opposition....81 million citizens, and 84 million with those voting for an independent, came out to vote against him.
> 
> Every one of his hatefest rallies, made his opposition stronger....
> 
> You enjoy the hatred and divisiveness he promotes, for some strange reason?   ..... but most citizens, who love their country, were sick of it.....  thus, he lost, BIG time.



Presidential Address TV ratings:

Trump 2017 - 48,000,000
Trump 2018 - 46,000,000
Trump 2019 - 46,800,000
Trump 2020 - 37,200,000

Biden 2021 - 11,600,000

No crowd at his rallies. No crowd at his inauguration. Empty chamber for his speech. Virtually no viewers at home. For the president who got 81,000,000 votes?


----------



## Faun

Ame®icano said:


> Presidential Address TV ratings:
> 
> Trump 2017 - 48,000,000
> Trump 2018 - 46,000,000
> Trump 2019 - 46,800,000
> Trump 2020 - 37,200,000
> 
> Biden 2021 - 11,600,000
> 
> No crowd at his rallies. No crowd at his inauguration. Empty chamber for his speech. Virtually no viewers at home. For the president who got 81,000,000 votes?
> 
> View attachment 604381



^^^ More idiocy from the right. 

Crowd size has nothing to do with vote counts. Apply your illogic to Obama, Trump couldn't have possibly gotten 74 million votes. That's 5 million more than Obama but Obama had a bigger inauguration crowd than Trump.


----------



## Ame®icano

para bellum said:


> When you prove it, you throw the penalty flag.



With lying politicians today, and lying media, and censoring information, simply not possible.
Throw in organizations whose sole purpose is to create misinformation, you'll have a chaos.



para bellum said:


> You have to keep the vote secret. You can't have someone's identity on the ballot. That's the shortest path to political retaliations.



Why we have to keep vote secret? The only reason we have it secret today is because of what Democrats did in the past with poll taxes, literacy tests, with KKK intimidation.

When did Republicans ever retaliated against opposing views? That was always and still is all Democrat doing.

Recently they used IRS to go after conservative organizations, they went after sitting president, his family, and everyone who worked for him. So tell me, what would be different if vote secrecy is lifted?


----------



## Care4all

Ame®icano said:


> The simultaneous count stop in multiple battleground states on election night with simultaneous resumption in the middle of the night, and every single one resulted in Biden getting just enough of votes to take the state. Nothing can convince me that is just coincidence of happening only in cities where Democrats hold power, and only in states that Biden needed to win. Sure, coincidences are possible. I just don't trust in coincidences


Try Fact Checking THAT.

Do your research Americano.

You will find that it is a LIE, a made up fabricated lie by rightwinger trumpers.


----------



## Ame®icano

Faun said:


> ^^^ More idiocy from the right.
> 
> Crowd size has nothing to do with vote counts. Apply your illogic to Obama, Trump couldn't have possibly gotten 74 million votes. That's 5 million more than Obama but Obama had a bigger inauguration crowd than Trump.



I won't dispute your argument with inauguration crowd, although before the meme I also wrote few sentences that you completely ignored.

Crowd size at election rallies absolutely matter. Someone said Biden rallies were small because he's been responsible, because of COVID. Isn't it funny that, you claim that crowd size isn't measure for popularity (which is exactly what popularity is), but you can claim that Biden is most popular president ever. Based on what?

How do you stop crowd from coming to rally anyways?

Most people, believe in whatever is most comfortable, regardless they're not able to justify their positions. Reasonable person don't do that, thinking person neither.

Sheep does.

I have a little exercise for your kind. Pick something you believe in, it doesn't matter what it is, you don't have to me what it is, and even if you do I won't argue for or against it.

Lets say you believe Biden is most popular president. Or that Trump colluded with Russia. Or that we have transitory inflation. It doesn't mater.
Now try... just try to find argument against what you believe. Try to believe what you don't want to believe. You'll find more often than not, that's where truth lies.

Don't be a sheep.


----------



## Faun

Ame®icano said:


> I won't dispute your argument with inauguration crowd, although before the meme I also wrote few sentences that you completely ignored.
> 
> Crowd size at election rallies absolutely matter. Someone said Biden rallies were small because he's been responsible, because of COVID. Isn't it funny that, you claim that crowd size isn't measure for popularity (which is exactly what popularity is), but you can claim that Biden is most popular president ever. Based on what?
> 
> How do you stop crowd from coming to rally anyways?
> 
> Most people, believe in whatever is most comfortable, regardless they're not able to justify their positions. Reasonable person don't do that, thinking person neither.
> 
> Sheep does.
> 
> I have a little exercise for your kind. Pick something you believe in, it doesn't matter what it is, you don't have to me what it is, and even if you do I won't argue for or against it.
> 
> Lets say you believe Biden is most popular president. Or that Trump colluded with Russia. Or that we have transitory inflation. It doesn't mater.
> Now try... just try to find argument against what you believe. Try to believe what you don't want to believe. You'll find more often than not, that's where truth lies.
> 
> Don't be a sheep.



I never said Biden is the most popular president ever. So who knows why you ascribe such lunacy to me?


----------



## Ame®icano

Care4all said:


> Try Fact Checking THAT.
> 
> Do your research Americano.
> 
> You will find that it is a LIE, a made up fabricated lie by rightwinger trumpers.



Here was the state of the race when they stopped counting votes at 10PM.





Fact check that.


----------



## Faun

Ame®icano said:


> Here was the state of the race when they stopped counting votes at 10PM.
> 
> View attachment 604418
> 
> Fact check that.


Who stopped counting?

No state you showed indicated they were done counting.


----------



## schmidlap

Ame®icano said:


> On the left are photos of Trump rallies. On the right are photos of Biden rallies.
> 
> View attachment 604275 View attachment 604278
> View attachment 604276 View attachment 604280
> View attachment 604277 View attachment 604283



Some irrationally confuse a loser's glitzy group therapy grievance jamborees with the somber demands of serious governance.

The latter attracts over seven million more votes as confirmed by counts, recounts, dozens of court challenges, and certification by all fifty states.

The former affords comparison to Michael Jackson and Lady Gaga concerts.




This is a cult worshipping. It is not an index of _statesmanship.






_

​


----------



## Ame®icano

Faun said:


> Who stopped counting?
> 
> No state you showed indicated they were done counting.


----------



## Indeependent

Faun said:


> I just posted the news which shows you're lying again.


Oh, yes...the news.
We can *always* trust the news!


----------



## Faun

Ame®icano said:


> View attachment 604424​


That doesn't indicate a stoppage. And in the other meme you posted, every state showed they weren't done counting.


----------



## Faun

Indeependent said:


> Oh, yes...the news.
> We can *always* trust the news!



You don't trust the news from Reuters?


----------



## candycorn

Faun said:


> You don't trust the news from Reuters?


It depends on what it says...if they don't agree with the piece...nope!  Bad news, to them, is fake news.


----------



## Indeependent

Faun said:


> You don't trust the news from Reuters?


I trust Reuters to report what is reported to them.

At 3:15AM EST, Trump was winning.
At 3:30AM EST, Biden was winning.
I was watching all night.
It is not possible for any amount of people to pull that many ballots off of trucks in so many states within the same 15 minutes and run that many ballots through so many machines.


----------



## Faun

Indeependent said:


> I trust Reuters to report what is reported to them.
> 
> At 3:15AM EST, Trump was winning.
> At 3:30AM EST, Biden was winning.
> I was watching all night.
> It is not possible for any amount of people to pull that many ballots off of trucks in so many states within the same 15 minutes and run that many ballots through so many machines.


Great, then since you trust Reuters,  you know that only one state stopped counting and that was because they completed counting.


----------



## Ame®icano

schmidlap said:


> Some irrationally confuse a loser's glitzy group therapy grievance jamborees with the somber demands of serious governance.
> 
> The latter attracts over seven million more votes as confirmed by counts, recounts, dozens of court challenges, and certification by all fifty states.
> 
> The former affords comparison to Michael Jackson and Lady Gaga concerts.


Can you clarify are Michael Jackson and Lady Gaga concerts held at the same time?


----------



## schmidlap

Ame®icano said:


> Can you clarify are Michael Jackson and Lady Gaga concerts held at the same time?


The cogent point is that the  few thousands of fans that show business entertainers can attract at hoopla happenings is not comparable to millions of Americans  casting ballots in a matter of self-governance.

Ariana Grande may have throngs of concertgoers in a frenzy, but that in no way suggest her fitness for public office.

​


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> By your own definition, you stalk many others on this forum.


Name one, Fido.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> You mean like I made you respond?
> 
> 
> 
> Despite your brain damage, you insinuated Trump was robbed of the election due to mail-in ballots.
> 
> A pity you utterly failed to prove that.


Show that post. Come on Fido, back up your bullshit. Ha ha ah ah ah. I did insinuate the optics are bad and that is just my opinion. Are you ever not an OCD ridden fatso? Stupid lapdog.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

L.K.Eder said:


> "no once closed anything", queefs the troll. now that's bad optics for the school marm...


Wow you caught me in a typo. Ha ha aha ha ha. Celebrate!!!


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Name one, Fido.



Everyone you post to, GayShortBus.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Show that post. Come on Fido, back up your bullshit. Ha ha ah ah ah. I did insinuate the optics are bad and that is just my opinion. Are you ever not an OCD ridden fatso? Stupid lapdog.



Moron, it was my post that you responded to.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> Everyone you post to, GayShortBus.


Ha ahbahabha

Nope. I post randomly. I do not chase people and frequently I post in threads I start such as this one, you lapdog butt sniffer.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> Moron, it was my post that you responded to.


Idiot. Show it. Come on, Fido. Back up your bullshit. You’re such a liar and my lapdog.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Ha ahbahabha
> 
> Nope. I post randomly. I do not chase people and frequently I post in threads I start such as this one, you lapdog butt sniffer.



It's your logic, GayShortBus. Posting to people on a forum, according to you, is staking.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Idiot. Show it. Come on, Fido. Back up your bullshit. You’re such a liar and my lapdog.


Asked and answered,  GayShortBus.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> It's your logic, GayShortBus. Posting to people on a forum, according to you, is staking.


Posting to mostly me is stalking. And you admitted that in this case you are doing it because it’s “fun”. Why? You’re a loser with no friends, Fido.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> Asked and answered,  GayShortBus.


I accept your surrender, butt sniffer. Back to your crate, Fido.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Posting to mostly me is stalking. And you admitted that in this case you are doing it because it’s “fun”. Why? You’re a loser with no friends, Fido.



LOLOL 

You're counting my posts, GayShortBus???

Your obsession with me is worse than I realized.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I accept your surrender, butt sniffer. Back to your crate, Fido.



LOL

Now I've reduced you to trolling your own thread.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> You're counting my posts, GayShortBus???
> 
> Your obsession with me is worse than I realized.


Now you’re just making stuff up, Fido. Pretty sick


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Now I've reduced you to trolling your own thread.


Once you post Trump dancing I know I have won. Too easy. Do better next time, Fido.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Now you’re just making stuff up, Fido. Pretty sick



I didn't make anything up, GayShortBus.  You claim I post mostly to you. The only way you can know that is by counting my posts.

You should seek professional help for your obsessions, GayShortBus. They're not healthy.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Once you post Trump dancing I know I have won. Too easy. Do better next time, Fido.



LOLOLOL 

Yeah, GayShortBus, I control you to the point that I make you troll your own thread; and your deformed brain calls that winning.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> I didn't make anything up, GayShortBus.  You claim I post mostly to you. The only way you can know that is by counting my posts.
> 
> You should seek professional help for your obsessions, GayShortBus. They're not healthy.


I claim you mostly stalk me. Correct, Fido. You’re also unoriginal. Back to your crate.


----------



## Indeependent

Faun said:


> Great, then since you trust Reuters,  you know that only one state stopped counting and that was because they completed counting.


I trust Reuters who was told from a distance what happened because, as you well know, reporters were not at the polling stations.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> LOLOLOL
> 
> Yeah, GayShortBus, I control you to the point that I make you troll your own thread; and your deformed brain calls that winning.


Poke successful. I was waiting for you to post that, Fido. Too easy.


----------



## Indeependent

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Now I've reduced you to trolling your own thread.


Too bad you can't hide your emotional disturbance for too long.


----------



## Indeependent

Faun said:


> Cons don't do factchecking. They search for sources which tell them the election was stolen and they accept it as fact because it's what they already believe. Who needs to fact check delusions?


AZ *never* said the election was solen.
Now take your meds.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I claim you mostly stalk me. Correct, Fido. You’re also unoriginal. Back to your crate.



And you're nuts, so there's that.


----------



## Faun

Indeependent said:


> I trust Reuters who was told from a distance what happened because, as you well know, reporters were not at the polling stations.



I don't know there were no reporters at polling stations. Got proof of that?


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Poke successful. I was waiting for you to post that, Fido. Too easy.
> 
> View attachment 604451



LOL

You're still trolling your own thread, GayShortBus??


----------



## L.K.Eder

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Wow you caught me in a typo. Ha ha aha ha ha. Celebrate!!!


i accept your surrender.


----------



## Faun

Indeependent said:


> AZ *never* said the election was solen.
> Now take your meds.



I never said he said that. Do you even know you're deranged?


----------



## Indeependent

Faun said:


> I don't know there were no reporters at polling stations. Got proof of that?


Do you have proof that there were?
In Nassau County and Miami, reporters don't hang out after 9:00PM.
If you ever worked the polls you would know this.
Of course, I realize that being emotionally disturbed and mentally ill you will come out with any nonsense to "be right".


----------



## Faun

Indeependent said:


> Do you have proof that there were?
> In Nassau County and Miami, reporters don't hang out after 9:00PM.
> If you ever worked the polls you would know this.
> Of course, I realize that being emotionally disturbed and mentally ill you will come out with any nonsense to "be right".



It's your claim. If you can't prove it, I have no problem with dismissing your bullshit as lies.


----------



## Indeependent

Faun said:


> It's your claim. If you can't prove it, I have no problem with dismissing your bullshit as lies.


Would you be saying the same if I stated there *were* reporters there?
Your mental illness is noted.
You now have the onus of proving that reporters hang out at polls in the middle of the night.


----------



## BWK

Indeependent said:


> AZ *never* said the election was solen.
> Now take your meds.


Had Arizona Republicans not wanted to pedal the idea that the election was stolen, they never would have hired Cyber Ninjas;  *Cyber Ninjas' review, backed by Trump-friendly Republicans and presented to the state Senate on Sept. 24, suggested there were problems with voter rolls in Maricopa County, where Biden won by more than 45,000 votes. But the audit did not surface evidence that widespread voter fraud affected the election outcome. Several independent fact-checking organizations **have debunked those claims*.  What Republicans may have lacked in saying, wasn't backed up by their actions. Watch what they do, not what they say, or don't say.


----------



## Indeependent

BWK said:


> Had Arizona Republicans not wanted to pedal the idea that the election was stolen, they never would have hired Cyber Ninjas;  *Cyber Ninjas' review, backed by Trump-friendly Republicans and presented to the state Senate on Sept. 24, suggested there were problems with voter rolls in Maricopa County, where Biden won by more than 45,000 votes. But the audit did not surface evidence that widespread voter fraud affected the election outcome. Several independent fact-checking organizations **have debunked those claims*.  What Republicans may have lacked in saying, wasn't backed up by their actions. Watch what they do, not what they say, or don't say.


What does that have to do with the fact that AZ never said the election was stolen?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

L.K.Eder said:


> i accept your surrender.


“i” lol


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> And you're nuts, so there's that.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> So goading you to contribute more and more is for my entertainment.


Troll post 101


----------



## BWK

*Not that there is anything wrong with that....still very interesting.

If we had data for all 50 states, we would likely see Trump winning the Election Day vote in almost all of them and Biden winning the absentee vote in almost all of them. * Folks, these are the OPs words.  At the end of the day, he/she/it, couldn't have painted a more obvious picture why all the poll closings actually worked in Biden's favor. The OP conveniently pointed it out for us. Showing up to the polls that are conveniently placed for Republicans, saw them winning, and with absentee, it conveniently worked for Biden. Thanks to the OP, we couldn't have been handed a more obvious explanation.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> *Not that there is anything wrong with that....still very interesting.
> 
> If we had data for all 50 states, we would likely see Trump winning the Election Day vote in almost all of them and Biden winning the absentee vote in almost all of them. * Folks, this are the OPs words.  At the end of the day, he/she/it, couldn't have painted a more obvious picture why all the poll closings actually worked in Biden's favor. The OP conveniently pointed it out for us. Showing up to the polls that are conveniently placed for Republicans, saw them winning, and with absentee, it conveniently worked for Biden. Thanks to the OP, we couldn't have been handed a more obvious explanation.


That was from the link BWK you stupid idiot. My only add was “not that there is anything wrong with that” and stating it’s interesting. Are you ever not a complete idiot? You lie nonstop. Post “1688” again from your bullshit sources.


----------



## Indeependent

AzogtheDefiler said:


> That was from the link BWK you stupid idiot. My only add was “not that there is anything wrong with that” and stating it’s interesting. Are you ever not a complete idiot? You lie nonstop. Post “1688” again from your bullshit sources.


BWK *is* a complete idiot...that *can* be considered an accomplishment.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Indeependent said:


> BWK *is* a complete idiot...that *can* be considered an accomplishment.


If we had data for all 50 states, we would likely see Trump winning the Election Day vote in almost all of them and Biden winning the absentee vote in almost all of them.

The above was from the link, and not my words. BWK is an idiot, a foreigner and those we cannot name fled as far away from him as possible. A different continent as he is a whacked out dickhead.


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Your sources are real reliable. Same sources that said COVID19 came from a lab? Man are you one gullible fool. What kills me is your stupidity and your stalking. And you don’t know the difference between a fact and an opinion. Pathetic.


Non-argument= loser.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> Non-argument= loser.


I accept Your surrender. “China did a great job” BWK


----------



## BWK

Indeependent said:


> What does that have to do with the fact that AZ never said the election was stolen?


Their actions proved otherwise.


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> That was from the link BWK you stupid idiot. My only add was “not that there is anything wrong with that” and stating it’s interesting. Are you ever not a complete idiot? You lie nonstop. Post “1688” again from your bullshit sources.


If you linked it, then you support it. Next?


----------



## Indeependent

BWK said:


> Their actions proved otherwise.


Who is "Their"?


----------



## BWK

para bellum said:


> That happens in every State. The parties and candidates who benefit never get penalized, just the low-level operatives who are blatant enough to get caught.
> 
> How about penalizing the cheaters? For every fraudulent or illegally harvested ballot, the other side gets a bonus of double in the final tally. Let the audits fly, watch everything like a hawk- no problem. You don't disenfranchise anyone, every vote still counts- it's just like a 10-yard penalty in football. You gotta play by the rules.





Indeependent said:


> Who is "Their"?


Arizona Republicans of course!


----------



## Indeependent

BWK said:


> Arizona Republicans of course!


We are discussing AZDog.
Don't think for a moment I align with people who will vote for anyone with an R next to their name.


----------



## Winco

Lesh said:


> Then why bring it up?
> 
> Dems were worried abut the virus so they voted absentee.
> 
> Republicans were not and Trump told them to vote in person.
> 
> Pretty simple


This ^^^^^^^


----------



## L.K.Eder

AzogtheDefiler said:


> “i” lol


no once except Your surrenda, boyo.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> If you linked it, then you support it. Next?


Nope. I frequently link stupid shit Dems do. Doesn’t mean I support it. You lied. Got caught. Now you’re back tracking. Coward.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

L.K.Eder said:


> no once except Your surrenda, boyo.


LOL

Too easy


----------



## L.K.Eder

AzogtheDefiler said:


> LOL
> 
> Too easy


LOL

TRIGGERED.

I win.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

L.K.Eder said:


> LOL
> 
> TRIGGERED.
> 
> I win.


OK thanks lol


----------



## BWK

para bellum said:


> That happens in every State. The parties and candidates who benefit never get penalized, just the low-level operatives who are blatant enough to get caught.
> 
> How about penalizing the cheaters? For every fraudulent or illegally harvested ballot, the other side gets a bonus of double in the final tally. Let the audits fly, watch everything like a hawk- no problem. You don't disenfranchise anyone, every vote still counts- it's just like a 10-yard penalty in football. You gotta play by the rules.


What about these rules?   When were fake electors, using fake documents, using fake signatures part of the rules?


----------



## L.K.Eder

AzogtheDefiler said:


> OK thanks lol


Oh my god, why are you stalking me? Is it because you are fat?


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Nope. I frequently link stupid shit Dems do. Doesn’t mean I support it. You lied. Got caught. Now you’re back tracking. Coward.


*Biden won in 2020 because of the absentee vote.   *​_Those are your words Goober. _​_hose are your words Goober._​


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

L.K.Eder said:


> Oh my god, why are you stalking me? Is it because you are fat?


Stalking in my thread? Yeah that’s it. Ha ha


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> *Biden won in 2020 because of the absentee vote.   *​_Those are your words Goober. _​_hose are your words Goober._​


And that’s a fact. What issue do you take with it,
Fat old man whose well I cant say flew to a different continent to get away from him? He he


----------



## L.K.Eder

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Stalking in my thread? Yeah that’s it. Ha ha


finally a confession from the serial liar and moronic coward. so quit stalking me, ok?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

L.K.Eder said:


> finally a confession from the serial liar and moronic coward. so quit stalking me, ok?


OK. Are you done with your temper tantrum yet? Let me know. Thanks


----------



## L.K.Eder

AzogtheDefiler said:


> OK. Are you done with your temper tantrum yet? Let me know. Thanks


interesting.  i can make you dance. that's INTERESTING.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

L.K.Eder said:


> interesting.  i can make you dance. that's INTERESTING.


Ha ha ha you still don’t get it. This is great.


----------



## Ame®icano

Indeependent said:


> What does that have to do with the fact that AZ never said the election was stolen?



Correct. Arizona audit did not claim that. They only reported what they found. It's up to Arizona legislator to decide what to do with it.


----------



## L.K.Eder

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Ha ha ha you still don’t get it. This is great.


yeah. i am giving you your childish bullshit back, and you remain unaware, coward.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

L.K.Eder said:


> yeah. i am giving you your childish bullshit back, and you remain unaware, coward.


Nope. But keep going.


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> And that’s a fact. What issue do you take with it,
> Fat old man whose well I cant say flew to a different continent to get away from him? He he


You said it was your opinion.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> You said it was your opinion.


The OP is a fact. I said that the bad optics is my opinion. Do keep up. Idiot.


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> The OP is a fact. I said that the bad optics is my opinion. Do keep up. Idiot





AzogtheDefiler said:


> *"not that there is anything wrong with that” and stating it’s interesting.  Which was directly before, * "Biden won because of the absentee vote."



*My thread is an opinion piece you dumbass.      🤪     😂  and "the OP is a fact."    😂🤪

On internet forums and message boards, OP is short for original poster, or the person who started the thread that users comment on. *

We are keeping up, believe me. 
We are keeping up believe me.


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> The OP is a fact. I said that the bad optics is my opinion. Do keep up. Idiot





AzogtheDefiler said:


> *"not that there is anything wrong with that” and stating it’s interesting.  Which was directly before, * "Biden won because of the absentee vote."





Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> You mean like I made you respond?
> 
> 
> 
> Despite your brain damage, you insinuated Trump was robbed of the election due to mail-in ballots.
> 
> A pity you utterly failed to prove that.


He also got caught contradicting himself.  Read post# 776.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> *My thread is an opinion piece you dumbass.      🤪     😂  and "the OP is a fact."    😂🤪
> 
> On internet forums and message boards, OP is short for original poster, or the person who started the thread that users comment on. *
> 
> We are keeping up, believe me.
> We are keeping up believe me.


What are you trying to say? You seem triggered and you’re over explaining yourself. You have gone mad. Actually I have driven you mad. I suggest you move to a mental institution and spend the rest of your days there. I feel very sorry for you. Alone. Ugly. Old. Stupid. Simply a defect.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> He also got caught contradicting himself.  Read post# 776.


Biden did win because of the absentee vote. Why does that trigger you so much? Lol


----------



## Indeependent

AzogtheDefiler said:


> What are you trying to say? You seem triggered and you’re over explaining yourself. You have gone mad. Actually I have driven you mad. I suggest you move to a mental institution and spend the rest of your days there. I feel very sorry for you. Alone. Ugly. Old. Stupid. Simply a defect.


I disagree that you drove BWK mad...BWK started off psychotic.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Indeependent said:


> I disagree that you drove BWK mad...BWK started off psychotic.


I made it worse. It’s gratifying exposing this defect.


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> What are you trying to say? You seem triggered and you’re over explaining yourself. You have gone mad. Actually I have driven you mad. I suggest you move to a mental institution and spend the rest of your days there. I feel very sorry for you. Alone. Ugly. Old. Stupid. Simply a defect.


No, you got had contradicting yourself. I posted your exact words on this very thread, and they contradict. No getting around that. Trying to use the mental card on me won't save you. Just deal with it. Everyone knows how full of shit you are. Your own words prove that.


----------



## BWK

Indeependent said:


> I disagree that you drove BWK mad...BWK started off psychotic.


     😂 🤪 Speaking of mental, your home boy OP got caught contradicting himself, so you all need a scapegoat. That's funny.


----------



## Indeependent

BWK said:


> 😂 🤪 Speaking of mental, your home boy OP got caught contradicting himself, so you all need a scapegoat. That's funny.


Post the post #.


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Biden did win because of the absentee vote. Why does that trigger you so much? Lol


I'm not triggered at all. I'm just pointing out your contradictions. It was pretty easy extracting the shit out of your thread.

By the way, you are right, Biden did win because of absentee. And mail-in. And I gave you the reason why about two dozen times.


----------



## BWK

Indeependent said:


> Post the post #.


I already did. If you can't find it yourself, hire a secretary.


----------



## Indeependent

BWK said:


> I already did. If you can't find it yourself, hire a secretary.


You have a well deserved reputation here of being full of shit.


----------



## Indeependent

BWK said:


> I already did. If you can't find it yourself, hire a secretary.


Read the OP again...the *entire *OP.


----------



## BWK

Indeependent said:


> You have a well deserved reputation here of being full of shit.


You lost again, with this "say nothing post." Now scram. Your boring, "say nothing posts" should be used for other losers like you.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> No, you got had contradicting yourself. I posted your exact words on this very thread, and they contradict. No getting around that. Trying to use the mental card on me won't save you. Just deal with it. Everyone knows how full of shit you are. Your own words prove that.


Some were mine. Most were copy and paste from the link. What part of that didn’t you understand you moron. Everyone knows? Lol

exaggerate much, defect?


----------



## Indeependent

BWK said:


> You lost again, with this "say nothing post." Now scram. Your boring, "say nothing posts" should be used for other losers like you.


*Not that there is anything wrong with that....still very interesting.*

This is an opinion.


----------



## BWK

Indeependent said:


> Read the OP again...the *entire *OP.


I not only read it, I quoted it. His OP says one thing, and another one of his posts say another. I already posted the quotes from one of my posts. You'll find it. Hopefully your secretary is on it now.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> I'm not triggered at all. I'm just pointing out your contradictions. It was pretty easy extracting the shit out of your thread.
> 
> By the way, you are right, Biden did win because of absentee. And mail-in. And I gave you the reason why about two dozen times.


What contradictions? Be specific, defect. Mail in is absentee you idiot. Your reason is “1688” you posted it like 20x. You’re a repetitive defect.


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Some were mine. Most were copy and paste from the link. What part of that didn’t you understand you moron. Everyone knows? Lol
> 
> exaggerate much, defect?


Doesn't matter. They come from you you idiot.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> Doesn't matter. They come from you you idiot.


You’ve lost it, detect. Your mental breakdown is delicious.


----------



## BWK

Indeependent said:


> *Not that there is anything wrong with that....still very interesting.*
> 
> This is an opinion.


Your secretary is getting there, but he or she forgot to quote the rest.


----------



## Indeependent

BWK said:


> Your secretary is getting there, but he or she forgot to quote the rest.


My secretary has bigger boobs than yours and she's blonde!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> Your secretary is getting there, but he or she forgot to quote the rest.


Rest isn’t a quote but a copy and paste from the link you defect.


----------



## Care4all

Ame®icano said:


> Presidential Address TV ratings:
> 
> Trump 2017 - 48,000,000
> Trump 2018 - 46,000,000
> Trump 2019 - 46,800,000
> Trump 2020 - 37,200,000
> 
> Biden 2021 - 11,600,000
> 
> No crowd at his rallies. No crowd at his inauguration. Empty chamber for his speech. Virtually no viewers at home. For the president who got 81,000,000 votes?
> 
> View attachment 604381


It didn't matter....citizens were happy Trump was out of office...they simply wanted the divisive and hateful and deceitful,  and vengeful, covid spreader gone.

2020s election was about removing Trump from office.

4 years of lawlessness and all of the above, was enough.

I'm uncertain why you are unable to understand that...?   The election to democrats and never Trumper republicans, was about removing Trump, from the oval office.

It truly was, all about getting him fired, gone.


----------



## BWK

Indeependent said:


> *Not that there is anything wrong with that....still very interesting.*
> 
> This is an opinion.


I guess we'll have to fire your secretary;
*My thread is an opinion piece you dumbass.   🤪   😂  and "the OP is a fact." 😂🤪

On internet forums and message boards, OP is short for original poster, or the person who started the thread that users comment on.*

We are keeping up, believe me.

Folks, this is like shooting fish out of a barrel.


----------



## BWK

Indeependent said:


> My secretary has bigger boobs than yours and she's blonde!


She's still worth shit.


----------



## Indeependent

BWK said:


> She's still worth shit.


Are you upset?
We here at USMB are upset if you're upset.


----------



## Care4all

Ame®icano said:


> View attachment 604424​


3 out of 4 Americans voting, voted absentee ballot in 2020.

Absentee ballots take a much longer time to process than an electro ic, in person voting machine.

Verifying they are legal REGISTERED voters,  verifying they are not felons in most states, (Maine and Vermont allow prisoners to vote) verifying signatures, then opening envelopes remov ing the ballots, then unfolding and flattening  those ballots to be fed in to the counting scanner, then running  them through the scanner...


like I said, it takes longer for a batch of votes to show up.

Absentee ballot votes were counted and entered after election day results


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Care4all said:


> It didn't matter....citizens were happy Trump was out of office...they simply wanted the divisive and hateful and deceitful,  and vengeful, covid spreader gone.
> 
> 2020s election was about removing Trump from office.
> 
> 4 years of lawlessness and all of the above, was enough.
> 
> I'm uncertain why you are unable to understand that...?   The election to democrats and never Trumper republicans, was about removing Trump, from the oval office.
> 
> It truly was, all about getting him fired, gone.


Four years of lawlessness? That is simply not true.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Care4all said:


> 3 out of 4 Americans voting, voted absentee ballot in 2020.
> 
> Absentee ballots take a much longer time to process than an electro ic, in person voting machine.
> 
> Verifying they are legal REGISTERED voters,  verifying they are not felons in most states, (Maine and Vermont allow prisoners to vote) verifying signatures, then opening envelopes re.o ing the ballots, then unfolding and flattening  those ballots to be fed in to the counting scanner, then running  them through the scanner...
> 
> 
> like I said, it takes longer for a batch of votes to show up.
> 
> Absentee ballot votes were counted and entered after election day results


If 75% voted absentee it’s a problem. It should be the exception not the norm. Pretty pathetic actually IMO.


----------



## Care4all

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Four years of lawlessness? That is simply not true.


It's 100% true.


----------



## para bellum

Ame®icano said:


> Why we have to keep vote secret? The only reason we have it secret today is because of what Democrats did in the past with poll taxes, literacy tests, with KKK intimidation.
> 
> When did Republicans ever retaliated against opposing views? That was always and still is all Democrat doing.
> 
> Recently they used IRS to go after conservative organizations, they went after sitting president, his family, and everyone who worked for him. So tell me, what would be different if vote secrecy is lifted?


To me, you answered your own question. The reason for ballot secrecy is to make it harder for voter intimidation, vote buying, and discrimination. The political weaponization of the coercive apparatus of Government is already happening. Should we compound it?

If I started a political organization, or I ran for public office, I kind of expect to be put under the microscope. But as a private citizen, I want to be left alone by people who would coerce me over my political views.

What problem are you solving? Is unblinding the ballot the only solution?

If the need is to verify that a person's vote was properly counted, there are some simple ways to address that. Easy enough to print a unique code number on the ballot, a voter can write down the number (or it could be a tear-off), and after the election pull up his ballot image and compare the tabulation of each race to the marks on the ballot, and verify it was his ballot and it was properly tabulated.

If the need is to verify _someone_ else's ballot, I would want to know why. What if I only wanted to hire republicans in my business? Is that an acceptable basis for me to make an employment decision? What is I found out you voted for someone I didn't like? Can I fire you? Can I save all the shit work for my democrat employees and give all the cushy jobs to republicans?

I think we're after the same thing. I'm searching for the answer that fits existing laws and processes, and shores up the integrity of the elections. I look at it from that angle because I think it's easier than getting radical legislative changes.

The business of making audits really hard to do, and withholding data from legitimate auditors is a big problem, and that does need legislative correction. But that kind of tweak is a lot easier than completely eliminating absentee voting or secret ballots.

The vote should be secret, the ballot should be public. That's really not a very tall order, imo.


----------



## Ame®icano

Care4all said:


> It didn't matter....citizens were happy Trump was out of office...they simply wanted the divisive and hateful and deceitful,  and vengeful, covid spreader gone.
> 
> 2020s election was about removing Trump from office.
> 
> 4 years of lawlessness and all of the above, was enough.
> 
> I'm uncertain why you are unable to understand that...?   The election to democrats and never Trumper republicans, was about removing Trump, from the oval office.
> 
> It truly was, all about getting him fired, gone.



All those people at Biden rallies, including media wanted him out of office.

You believe those people accounted for 81,000,000 votes. 

You don't see anything wrong with putting the same ballot papers into counting machines over and over again.
Or getting ballots delivered in the middle of the night. or sending everyone home, then some staying to scan same ballots over and over.
Nothing odd with only five or so counties getting very large and out of the ordinary results.
There is nothing to hide when you put up boards to prevent monitoring counts, and having police block the checkers from entering voting locations.
Nothing odd with Trump winning practically every bellwether except one.
Is Trump literally being called the winner on every news channel apart from all the US ones odd?
Project Veritas literally catching people with fake ballots before the election, and you still refuse to say "fraud". 
Just as you refuse to acknowledge 100,000 fake ballots being found in PA.
The Arizona audit scans showed most mail-in-ballot had never been folded, and you say "all good there.
You see nothing wrong with fake signatures, or hundreds of sequential ballots.
Biden having nobody at his rallies, nobody on his live streams, nobody at his events, and you still think he's most popular president ever.
All that while Trump was breaking streaming and event records, that MSM refuse to cover.

There are so many odd things that it becomes pretty obvious what happened unless you're an idiot.
Lines around the corner at polling stations with Trump supporters while democrat areas were dead while Biden getting more than 100% of the population in certain polling booths.

You are a fraud.


----------



## para bellum

Ame®icano said:


> ...There are so many odd things that it becomes pretty obvious what happened unless you're an idiot.


The BBC did a piece in 2016.  "Telltale signs of vote rigging".









						Vote rigging: How to spot the tell-tale signs
					

Elizabeth Blunt, who witnessed her first African election in Nigeria in 1979, looks at how to spot the tell-tale signs of possible rigging.



					www.bbc.com
				




See anything you recognize?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

para bellum said:


> The BBC did a piece in 2016.  "Telltale signs of vote rigging".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vote rigging: How to spot the tell-tale signs
> 
> 
> Elizabeth Blunt, who witnessed her first African election in Nigeria in 1979, looks at how to spot the tell-tale signs of possible rigging.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See anything you recognize?


Trump won the physical vote and by a notable margin. The rest is well up to interpretation….


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> If 75% voted absentee it’s a problem. It should be the exception not the norm. Pretty pathetic actually IMO.


Logic is your friend. 1688 poll closings is a problem, not the 75% absentee votes.


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Four years of lawlessness? That is simply not true.



 How is it not true again?Judge Says Trump Must Pay $2 Million Over Misuse Of Foundation Funds













						Surrounded On All Sides: Trump Now Faces Several Criminal And Civil Suits
					

Former President Trump, the subject of several criminal and civil suits, is now facing multiple legal setbacks. A judge rejected Trump's efforts to toss out ...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> Logic is your friend. 1688 poll closings is a problem, not the 75% absentee votes.


There it is again. The 1688 project. Your false narrative is cute.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> g.ny.gov/press-release/2019/donald-j-trump-pays-court-ordered-2-million-illegally-using-trump-foundation  How is it not true again?


MSDNC. Stop wasting my time. Those closest to you fled as far away as possible from you for a reason.


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> MSDNC. Stop wasting my time. Those closest to you fled as far away as possible from you for a reason.


Sure they did Sling Blade. When they give me a thumbs up, it's all running right? LOL!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> Sure they did Sling Blade. When they give me a thumbs up, it's all running right? LOL!


Incoherent post. Go back to posting “1688”’over and over again.


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> MSDNC. Stop wasting my time. Those closest to you fled as far away as possible from you for a reason.


Can't answer can you? You lose.


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Incoherent post. Go back to posting “1688”’over and over again.


Thanks, I will. It works.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> Can't answer can you? You lose.


Better to be thought of a fool and stay silent than speak and prove me correct. Shut your mouth. You lost the day you were born the idiot that you are. You bore me.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> Thanks, I will. It works.


Maybe you should do the same. Find a job instead of being a perpetual parasite. There is an idea. Did China do everything right? You posted that too. Then denied it. Idiot.


----------



## para bellum

Meh. My state closed all the polling places in 2011. If you want to vote in person you have to go the the county clerk's office.

There are 22 drop-off locations that cover the ~400 voting precincts in my county. So there's 400 polling places in my county that were closed in 2011...

Before that, you had to vote in the precinct you were registered in. I wasn't allowed to vote in 2004 because I was in the wrong precinct. I cast a provisional, and received a letter a few weeks after the election that said my vote was not counted.

1688 locations closed since 2012...They don't say how many were added... Most of those States that closed polling places added new polling centers and made it so you could drop off a ballot in any one of them- you didn't need to be in your precinct. Most of them also went heavily to mail-in, and added drop boxes.

Phony metric. It ignores everything else, so they can screech "voter suppression!" 

Show me one State that lost voters from these changes, or saw a decline in turnout. It didn't happen in Washington...


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Better to be thought of a fool and stay silent than speak and prove me correct. Shut your mouth. You lost the day you were born the idiot that you are. You bore me.


Look at this pouting cry baby. Can't handle the truth I guess.


----------



## BWK

para bellum said:


> Meh. My state closed all the polling places in 2011. If you want to vote in person you have to go the the county clerk's office.
> 
> There are 22 drop-off locations that cover the ~400 voting precincts in my county. So there's 400 polling places in my county that were closed in 2011...
> 
> Before that, you had to vote in the precinct you were registered in. I wasn't allowed to vote in 2004 because I was in the wrong precinct. I cast a provisional, and received a letter a few weeks after the election that said my vote was not counted.
> 
> 1688 locations closed since 2012...They don't say how many were added... Most of those States that closed polling places added new polling centers and made it so you could drop off a ballot in any one of them- you didn't need to be in your precinct. Most of them also went heavily to mail-in, and added drop boxes.
> 
> Phony metric. It ignores everything else, so they can screech "voter suppression!"
> 
> Show me one State that lost voters from these changes, or saw a decline in turnout. It didn't happen in Washington...


Can you say how many were added? 

Votes didn't decline in 2020 because of mail-in and absentee, that countered the poll closings. People woke up to the Republican scheme. And they know what these 440 voter suppression bills are all about too.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> Look at this pouting cry baby. Can't handle the truth I guess.


My OP is 100% the truth and you can’t handle it. Look in the mirror, fatty.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> Can you say how many were added?
> 
> Votes didn't decline in 2020 because of mail-in and absentee, that countered the poll closings. People woke up to the Republican scheme. And they know what these 440 voter suppression bills are all about too.


Yeah they woke up as Trump won every state via in person voting. LOL

Dumbass


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> My OP is 100% the truth and you can’t handle it. Look in the mirror, fatty.


You contradicted yourself there fantasy man. I quoted you. You lose. Suck it up.


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Yeah they woke up as Trump won every state via in person voting. LOL
> 
> Dumbass


We'll, with all those poll closings by Republican white trash rednecks, what's a minority brother to do right?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> You contradicted yourself there fantasy man. I quoted you. You lose. Suck it up.


Nope you quoted the link. You still can’t comprehend that.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> We'll, with all those poll closings by Republican white trash rednecks, what's a minority brother to do right?


Ha ha ha that never happened. You believe that blacks and whites are still segregated. That’s just stupid. Like you.


----------



## para bellum

BWK said:


> ...Votes didn't decline in 2020 because of mail-in and absentee, that countered the poll closings. People woke up to the Republican scheme. And they know what these 440 voter suppression bills are all about too.


Votes didn't decline in 2016 or 2018 either. That list of 1688 is from 2012 to 2020 inclusive.

If this was voter suppression, where is the data to support the assertion? It doesn't exist, because it didn't prevent anyone from voting- it just saved counties some money and the logistical headaches of tallying and reporting every precinct individually.

All the fear-mongering about the SCOTUS decision has been shown to be nothing. Turnout in those areas did not suffer one bit- it went up.


----------



## Care4all

AzogtheDefiler said:


> If 75% voted absentee it’s a problem. It should be the exception not the norm. Pretty pathetic actually IMO.


Not during a deadly pandemic.

And over 35 states already allow absentee voting, with no excuse needed to request a mail in ballot BEFORE this pandemic arrived plus 5 additional states only can vote, via mail in ballot....some of those 5 states for 20years.

The states were moving this way before covid....because it gets those citizens who found it difficult to vote due to their hourly wage jobs, a means to vote that fits their schedules.

Every registered citizen, has the constitutional right to vote for their representation and the constitutional right, to have their vote count.


----------



## SweetSue92

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Not that there is anything wrong with that....still very interesting.
> 
> *If we had data for all 50 states, we would likely see Trump winning the Election Day vote in almost all of them and Biden winning the absentee vote in almost all of them.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Absentee Voting Looked Like In All 50 States
> 
> 
> It was historically popular -- and historically Democratic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fivethirtyeight.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 602454



Lot of big lies around lately.

The Democrats cheated and stole the election.

Vaccines next.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Care4all said:


> Not during a deadly pandemic.
> 
> And over 35 states already allow absentee voting, with no excuse needed to request a mail in ballot BEFORE this pandemic arrived plus 5 additional states only can vote, via mail in ballot....some of those 5 states for 20years.
> 
> The states were moving this way before covid....because it gets those citizens who found it difficult to vote due to their hourly wage jobs, a means to vote that fits their schedules.
> 
> Every registered citizen, has the constitutional right to vote for their representation and the constitutional right, to have their vote count.


I disagree that it was a deadly pandemic. Knowing what we know now, obviously we overreacted.


----------



## schmidlap

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Biden won in 2020 because of the absentee voteNot that there is anything wrong with that....still very interesting.


Biden won in 2020 because he received over seven-million more certified _votes, _with no distinction whatever as to the specific option voters choose.

Americans exercise their franchise in various, equally-valid ways.

As you note, the legitimacy of an American's casting his vote is in no way impacted by a personal preference in methodology.

Negligible voter fraud was found anywhere, with no distinction as to early voting, drop box, in-person, or by-mail.

Has the convenience and security of mail-in voting made it more attractive to most Americans? Clearly.

*Nearly two-thirds favor voting by mail*​


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

schmidlap said:


> Biden won in 2020 because he received over seven-million more certified _votes, _with no distinction whatever as to the specific option voters choose.
> 
> Americans exercise their franchise in various, equally-valid ways.
> 
> As you note, the legitimacy of an American's casting his vote is in no way impacted by a personal preference in methodology.
> 
> Negligible voter fraud was found anywhere, with no distinction as to early voting, drop box, in-person, or by-mail.
> 
> Has the convenience and security of mail-in voting made it more attractive to most Americans? Clearly.
> 
> *Nearly two-thirds favor voting by mail*​


Where did you see “voter fraud” in my OP? Why are you still posting? No one reads your idiotic posts.


----------



## Care4all

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I disagree that it was a deadly pandemic. Knowing what we know now, obviously we overreacted.


900,000 dead from covid.  It was deadly.

What we have now are vaccines, and treatments like monoclonal antibodies, etc, that are preventing that death toll from being way higher....and now we have a variant that has mutated in to a less deadly variant, with omicron.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Care4all said:


> 900,000 dead from covid.  It was deadly.
> 
> What we have now are vaccines, and treatments like monoclonal antibodies, etc, that are preventing that death toll from being way higher....and now we have a variant that has mutated in to a less deadly variant, with omicron.


That is simply untrue. Many would have died anyway and way more died because of lack of direct care and diagnosis due to the overreaction. People will laugh at us 50 years from now.


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Nope you quoted the link. You still can’t comprehend that.


If you linked it Sling Blade, you back it up. Get a fucking clue.


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> That is simply untrue. Many would have died anyway and way more died because of lack of direct care and diagnosis due to the overreaction. People will laugh at us 50 years from now.


What?* Many would have died anyway and way more died because of lack of direct care and diagnosis due to the overreaction.  *What does that even mean?


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I disagree that it was a deadly pandemic. Knowing what we know now, obviously we overreacted.


2000 people die every day, pushing the one million death count, and it is not a deadly pandemic? LOL! You definitely are out to lunch.


----------



## BWK

SweetSue92 said:


> Lot of big lies around lately.
> 
> The Democrats cheated and stole the election.
> 
> Vaccines next.


SweetSue92, did you know that you are a pos liar?


----------



## BWK

Care4all said:


> Not during a deadly pandemic.
> 
> And over 35 states already allow absentee voting, with no excuse needed to request a mail in ballot BEFORE this pandemic arrived plus 5 additional states only can vote, via mail in ballot....some of those 5 states for 20years.
> 
> The states were moving this way before covid....because it gets those citizens who found it difficult to vote due to their hourly wage jobs, a means to vote that fits their schedules.
> 
> Every registered citizen, has the constitutional right to vote for their representation and the constitutional right, to have their vote count.


But they are working hand and glove to make sure that doesn't happen. They're cheaters,


----------



## BWK

para bellum said:


> Votes didn't decline in 2016 or 2018 either. That list of 1688 is from 2012 to 2020 inclusive.
> 
> If this was voter suppression, where is the data to support the assertion? It doesn't exist, because it didn't prevent anyone from voting- it just saved counties some money and the logistical headaches of tallying and reporting every precinct individually.
> 
> All the fear-mongering about the SCOTUS decision has been shown to be nothing. Turnout in those areas did not suffer one bit- it went up.


Data?     😂    🤪      You're an old black man without a car, in an area where Republicans closed down your polling place, what data do you need, when the next polling place is fifty miles away? It's a given. Just look at Lincoln county Ga. for reference;  Lincoln County looks to eliminate all polling places but one


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Yeah they woke up as Trump won every state via in person voting. LOL
> 
> Dumbass


In person voting is worth teats on a bo hog when the polling place is not there retard.


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> My OP is 100% the truth and you can’t handle it. Look in the mirror, fatty.


Not at all. You contradicted yourself. Suck it up.


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Better to be thought of a fool and stay silent than speak and prove me correct. Shut your mouth. You lost the day you were born the idiot that you are. You bore me.


Your problem is, you've got your finger up your ass wishing you hadn't produced such a contradictory thread. That's on you. Speaking of bored, why don't you get lost and go outside and pick up some sticks. It's much more entertaining when you aren't here dumbing up this forum.


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Maybe you should do the same. Find a job instead of being a perpetual parasite. There is an idea. Did China do everything right? You posted that too. Then denied it. Idiot.


   😂 🤪  Mental for sure.


----------



## beautress

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Admit the chart above is most interesting


All the charts do, Azog, is tell where the Precinct chairpersons are Incrowd, deep state omeurta experts who get what the deep state demands or their family members could get visited. I wish I had xeroxed a copy of a leftist forum I visited before 2000 that closed for fear of lawsuits, and their discussion I read. Their ability to horrifically steal an election was forever sealed on my mind. There were a bunch of Demmie precinct chairs from coast to coast comparing their cheat votes to see who got the most votes changed., both men and women. That was about 12 2-year elections ago, and crooks in the press have truly pushed their liberal agendas up to the edge of the communist Democrat Party. It's been a rough ride if you have defended conservatives for more than 20 years while all this bad stuff was going on, I'm here to tell you.

The propensity that this self-aggrandizing, enemy-making complex will never go away is high, and it does not favor freedom of people to worship in a congregation that imonitored by the new Nancy Pelosi fantasy law tucked into an obscure area of her 2-reams of paper several trillion dollar pickpocket bill with collections going to their pet rock projects that kicks back laundered money to Democrat point persons and likely their offshore accounts that benefit no other citizen of the USA.


----------



## beautress

Gabe Lackmann said:


> "absentee ballots" was it?


Oh, yes indeed. Honesty was totally absentee in Democrat precinct chairmen areas who took their order from Hillary's minions.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> In person voting is worth teats on a bo hog when the polling place is not there retard.


Are you still over explaining, fat ass? I ve moved on. I do Not care. You believe the CNN lies. LMao!!!!


----------



## BWK

beautress said:


> All the charts do, Azog, is tell where the Precinct chairpersons are Incrowd, deep state omeurta experts who get what the deep state demands or their family members could get visited. I wish I had xeroxed a copy of a leftist forum I visited before 2000 that closed for fear of lawsuits, and their discussion I read. Their ability to horrifically steal an election was forever sealed on my mind. There were a bunch of Demmie precinct chairs from coast to coast comparing their cheat votes to see who got the most votes changed., both men and women. That was about 12 2-year elections ago, and crooks in the press have truly pushed their liberal agendas up to the edge of the communist Democrat Party. It's been a rough ride if you have defended conservatives for more than 20 years while all this bad stuff was going on, I'm here to tell you.
> 
> The propensity that this self-aggrandizing, enemy-making complex will never go away is high, and it does not favor freedom of people to worship in a congregation that imonitored by the new Nancy Pelosi fantasy law tucked into an obscure area of her 2-reams of paper several trillion dollar pickpocket bill with collections going to their pet rock projects that kicks back laundered money to Democrat point persons and likely their offshore accounts that benefit no other citizen of the USA.


Cool story. What's the title of your fictional reading?


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Are you still over explaining, fat ass? I ve moved on. I do Not care. You believe the CNN lies. LMao!!!!


You don't care? Like what else can you do right?   Sit there with shit in your pants and pretend you don't care.


----------



## BWK

beautress said:


> Oh, yes indeed. Honesty was totally absentee in Democrat precinct chairmen areas who took their order from Hillary's minions.


Got a link proving that? Hell no. More lies.


----------



## beautress

BWK said:


> Cool story. What's the title of your fictional reading?


It was a discussion board sponsored by Time Magazine, and I can't remember the last year they had a board. They closed it when they decided they'd rather edit articles for their magazine than run a discussion free-for-all that led up to a really disgusting character assassination of Republican President George Bush and Republicans in general, who I generally defended from some pretty nasty people on the side of the loyal opposition. Sorry, but I remember being shocked that people on the left would brag about voting more than once for their candidate. I'm sorry it was a bad experience for their editors, but i have never read another Time magazine again if it still exists.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> Got a link proving that? Hell no. More lies.


Got a link to prove China did everything right as you claimed? Hell no.  More lies. Fatso.


----------



## beautress

BWK said:


> Got a link proving that? Hell no. More lies.


I'm not lying in essence. I just don't remember the exact dates anymore. The people talking to each other claimed to be precinct chairmen, and they were from all over the USA map as I recollect. I started reading politics in or around 1996, and my first computer was given to me on or around Thanksgiving that year. I posted poetry at the NYTimes until I was invited over to the Time Magazine board by a cyber friend who posted everywhere, and the New York Times Forum closed down abruptly before Time Magazine followed suit within a year after that, I think, but am not sure. I don't think I want to talk to someone who falsely accuses me of lying, BWK. That's very vicious of you to call a fellow poster a liar over and over. If you don't like what someone says, you call them a liar. You have your dislike confused with the sin of false witness which you bore since I know I wasn't lying to you about the free-for-all I read over 20 years ago using a dinosaur computer I have no idea what became of it, except it would be like me to give it to a friend's kid who wanted a computer to do his homework on or a relative.  Sayonara, BWK you're on ignore.


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Got a link to prove China did everything right as you claimed? Hell no.  More lies. Fatso.


----------



## BWK

beautress said:


> I'm not lying in essence. I just don't remember the exact dates anymore. The people talking to each other claimed to be precinct chairmen, and they were from all over the USA map as I recollect. I started reading politics in or around 1996, and my first computer was given to me on or around Thanksgiving that year. I posted poetry at the NYTimes until I was invited over to the Time Magazine board by a cyber friend who posted everywhere, and the New York Times Forum closed down abruptly before Time Magazine followed suit within a year after that, I think, but am not sure. I don't think I want to talk to someone who falsely accuses me of lying, BWK. That's very vicious of you to call a fellow poster a liar over and over. If you don't like what someone says, you call them a liar. You have your dislike confused with the sin of false witness which you bore since I know I wasn't lying to you about the free-for-all I read over 20 years ago using a dinosaur computer I have no idea what became of it, except it would be like me to give it to a friend's kid who wanted a computer to do his homework on or a relative.  Sayonara, BWK you're on ignore.


*Oh, yes indeed. Honesty was totally absentee in Democrat precinct chairmen areas who took their order from Hillary's minions.  *Anyone reading this with a brain the size of a grasshopper, knows this was a made up lie. Period! You have no idea who these precinct chairmen's took their orders from? Hillary wasn't even running for president. That's how we know you are a liar.


----------



## Ame®icano

Care4all said:


> Not during a deadly pandemic.
> 
> And over 35 states already allow absentee voting, with no excuse needed to request a mail in ballot BEFORE this pandemic arrived plus 5 additional states only can vote, via mail in ballot....some of those 5 states for 20years.
> 
> The states were moving this way before covid....because it gets those citizens who found it difficult to vote due to their hourly wage jobs, a means to vote that fits their schedules.
> 
> Every registered citizen, has the constitutional right to vote for their representation and the constitutional right, to have their vote count.



"deadly" 
"pandemic"

Virus with lower mortality than a flu.


----------



## Ame®icano

schmidlap said:


> Biden won in 2020 because he received over seven-million more certified _votes, _with no distinction whatever as to the specific option voters choose.


Not true. He did received 7 million more "votes", but he won because he received more electoral votes, for which Democrats committed fraud to get them.


schmidlap said:


> Americans exercise their franchise in various, equally-valid ways.
> 
> As you note, the legitimacy of an American's casting his vote is in no way impacted by a personal preference in methodology.
> 
> Negligible voter fraud was found anywhere, with no distinction as to early voting, drop box, in-person, or by-mail.
> 
> Has the convenience and security of mail-in voting made it more attractive to most Americans? Clearly.
> 
> *Nearly two-thirds favor voting by mail*​



The real headline of the article is "*Nearly two-thirds favor voting by mail, but wide partisan divide: poll", *which shows your dishonesty on the subject.


----------



## Ame®icano

Care4all said:


> 900,000 dead from covid.  It was deadly.
> 
> What we have now are vaccines, and treatments like monoclonal antibodies, etc, that are preventing that death toll from being way higher....and now we have a variant that has mutated in to a less deadly variant, with omicron.



"from" COVID

Just think of intelligence of the person that doesn't know the difference between words "from" and "with".

I bet you still wear a mask while alone in a car.


----------



## schmidlap

Ame®icano said:


> ... he won because he received more electoral votes, for which Democrats committed fraud to get them.


Your lie has been exposed by the reality that your imaginary fraud has no basis in reality. 

All states certified the legitimacy and accuracy of their votes, Republican-administered ones included, often after recounts, audits, and dozens of court challenges - _all_ dismissed by even Trump-appointed judges. To date, not one suspect in the airy-fairy vast conspiracy has been named, and not even the Trumpiest of litigious perverts has contrived any credible evidence to present to any court anywhere in the land.

If you like to pleasure yourself with phantasms of bogus bamboo ballots raining down from Italian satellites, I see no reason why you cannot. Just don't confuse your fairyland with the United States of America where law and order prevail, and goon attacks on Congress are not allowed to invalidate the will of the People.






*"LANDSLIDE!"



*
*"It's time for another, long, ice cold bath."*​


----------



## Ame®icano

schmidlap said:


> Your lie has been exposed by the reality that your imaginary fraud has no basis in reality.



But it isn't a lie, and you know it.


schmidlap said:


> All states certified the legitimacy and accuracy of their votes, Republican-administered ones included, often after recounts, audits, and dozens of court challenges - _all_ dismissed by even Trump-appointed judges. To date, not one suspect in the airy-fairy vast conspiracy has been named, and not even the Trumpiest of litigious perverts has contrived any credible evidence to present to any court anywhere in the land.



No. States certify vote counts, nothing else. Because nobody expect that there is a fraud.

But when states realize that something is out of order, they investigate and initiate audits accordingly, which is what several states did. The same states where Democrats gained just enough "votes" in the meddle of the night to change the outcome.



schmidlap said:


> If you like to pleasure yourself with phantasms of bogus bamboo ballots raining down from Italian satellites, I see no reason why you cannot. Just don't confuse your fairyland with the United States of America where law and order prevail, and goon attacks on Congress are not allowed to invalidate the will of the People.



My biggest pleasure is to make a leftist seethe. Which is the reason why I am answering to your posts. You leftists can't stand the truth.


----------



## schmidlap

Ame®icano said:


> But it isn't a lie, and you know it.
> 
> 
> No. States certify vote counts, nothing else. Because nobody expect that there is a fraud.
> 
> But when states realize that something is out of order, they investigate and initiate audits accordingly, which is what several states did. The same states where Democrats gained just enough "votes" in the meddle of the night to change the outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> My biggest pleasure is to make a leftist seethe. Which is the reason why I am answering to your posts. You leftists can't stand the truth.


The Cry Baby Loser's contempt for NATO, his pissiness over Ukraine not contriving fake charges against Biden, and his groveling before Putin who supported his being elected to serve Russia's purposes are all far too well documented for the weird worshipers of one dude to deny.

Trump's impotence in strengthening international alliances and his bending over for tyrants were blatant.


----------



## BWK

Ame®icano said:


> "deadly"
> "pandemic"
> 
> Virus with lower mortality than a flu.
> 
> View attachment 605407


At least we know you couldn't give two shits about human life.


----------



## BWK

Ame®icano said:


> But it isn't a lie, and you know it.
> 
> 
> No. States certify vote counts, nothing else. Because nobody expect that there is a fraud.
> 
> But when states realize that something is out of order, they investigate and initiate audits accordingly, which is what several states did. The same states where Democrats gained just enough "votes" in the meddle of the night to change the outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> My biggest pleasure is to make a leftist seethe. Which is the reason why I am answering to your posts. You leftists can't stand the truth.


*But it isn't a lie, and you know it.*  If you think that is recipe for an argument, you're more retarded than I thought.


----------



## BWK

schmidlap said:


> The Cry Baby Loser's contempt for NATO, his pissiness over Ukraine not contriving fake charges against Biden, and his groveling before Putin who supported his being elected to serve Russia's purposes are all far too well documented for the weird worshipers of one dude to deny.
> 
> Trump's impotence in strengthening international alliances and his bending over for tyrants were blatant.


But, but, he said, *But it isn't a lie, and you know it.  *You know there was fraud right, because,* "you know it"* right?


----------



## Ame®icano

BWK said:


> But, but, he said, *But it isn't a lie, and you know it.  *You know there was fraud right, because,* "you know it"* right?



No, I look at the evidence in forms of audits, videos and data. You ignore all that...


----------



## Ame®icano

schmidlap said:


> The Cry Baby Loser's contempt for NATO, his pissiness over Ukraine not contriving fake charges against Biden, and his groveling before Putin who supported his being elected to serve Russia's purposes are all far too well documented for the weird worshipers of one dude to deny.
> 
> Trump's impotence in strengthening international alliances and his bending over for tyrants were blatant.



Let's see...

Under Obama, Russia annexed Crimea, and push under the rug Russian annexation of South Ossetia.
Under Biden, Russia recognized the sovereignty and independence of two territories of Ukraine. 

Under Trump, Putin did none of this. 

Should this cause any reevaluation of whether Trump was blackmail-controlled puppet of the Kremlin?


----------



## BWK

Ame®icano said:


> No, I look at the evidence in forms of audits, videos and data. You ignore all that...
> 
> View attachment 605518​


We'll, Sling Blade, the audits were illegal, not admissible in court, there are no videos in existence you can use in court, and you produced no data.

But here's some food for thought, while you fantasize over voter fraud that doesn't exist. What does it say, about a party of cultists, who believe in an alternate reality, where no evidence of fraud exists, while Trump simultaneously tried to get Brad Raffensberger to invent 11,780 votes? And it's on audio, proving Trump attempted voter fraud himself, "personally?"  What does that say about you? You have zero evidence of voter fraud, and yet, you totally ignore Trumps blatant attempt at doing it himself. Why?


----------



## BWK

Ame®icano said:


> Let's see...
> 
> Under Obama, Russia annexed Crimea, and push under the rug Russian annexation of South Ossetia.
> Under Biden, Russia recognized the sovereignty and independence of two territories of Ukraine.
> 
> Under Trump, Putin did none of this.
> 
> Should this cause any reevaluation of whether Trump was blackmail-controlled puppet of the Kremlin?


    But what about Obama.   What a coward.


----------



## Ame®icano

BWK said:


> We'll, Sling Blade, the audits were illegal, not admissible in court, there are no videos in existence you can use in court, and you produced no data.
> 
> But here's some food for thought, while you fantasize over voter fraud that doesn't exist. What does it say, about a party of cultists, who believe in an alternate reality, where no evidence of fraud exists, while Trump simultaneously tried to get Brad Raffensberger to invent 11,780 votes? And it's on audio, proving Trump attempted voter fraud himself, "personally?"  What does that say about you? You have zero evidence of voter fraud, and yet, you totally ignore Trumps blatant attempt at doing it himself. Why?



Audits cannot be illegal, since they're issued by states. 

Audits are not courts issue, but state legislators issues. 

The rest of your opinion is something like this...


----------



## Ame®icano

BWK said:


> But what about Obama.   What a coward.



He's a traitor just as Biden is. 

They both gave Putin free passes over Ukraine.


----------



## BWK

Ame®icano said:


> Audits cannot be illegal, since they're issued by states.
> 
> Audits are not courts issue, but state legislators issues.
> 
> The rest of your opinion is something like this...
> 
> View attachment 605577


Cyber Ninjas are not admissible, and on top of that, they found nothing. Another moot argument by Trump cultists.


----------



## BWK

Ame®icano said:


> He's a traitor just as Biden is.
> 
> They both gave Putin free passes over Ukraine.


   You don't even know what that meant.  You're a fucking idiot.


----------



## BWK

Ame®icano said:


> Audits cannot be illegal, since they're issued by states.
> 
> Audits are not courts issue, but state legislators issues.
> 
> The rest of your opinion is something like this...
> 
> View attachment 605577


Actually my opinion is a matter of fact. Republicans/Ninjas/ Trump lost, Biden won.


----------



## BWK

Ame®icano said:


> Audits cannot be illegal, since they're issued by states.
> 
> Audits are not courts issue, but state legislators issues.
> 
> The rest of your opinion is something like this...
> 
> View attachment 605577


The rest of my factual post, is something you aren't capable of challenging. You lose.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

This thread has triggered many leftists and their over explaining is funny. Nothing in the OP was not factual.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> Actually my opinion is a matter of fact. Republicans/Ninjas/ Trump lost, Biden won.


My OP is 100% factual and it triggered you, fat boy. Yum yum yum


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> My OP is 100% factual and it triggered you, fat boy. Yum yum yum


Keep repeating the lies. I posted your contradictions. There is no escape from that. You lost, and it doesn't matter what you try and say to fix it, the damage is done. We exposed you for the bullshit you pedal.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> Keep repeating the lies. I posted your contradictions. There is no escape from that. You lost, and it doesn't matter what you try and say to fix it, the damage is done. We exposed you for the bullshit you pedal.


My OP is 100% factual. You’re fat.


----------



## Faun

Indeependent said:


> Would you be saying the same if I stated there *were* reporters there?
> Your mental illness is noted.
> You now have the onus of proving that reporters hang out at polls in the middle of the night.



Nope, I need not prove you wrong when you can't prove you're right.


----------



## Indeependent

Faun said:


> Nope, I need not prove you wrong when you can't prove you're right.


How many of your consultants did you have to harass before one of them have you that statement?


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Biden did win because of the absentee vote. Why does that trigger you so much? Lol


Which you idiotically insinuated was due to fraud. Fraud you can't prove.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> If 75% voted absentee it’s a problem. It should be the exception not the norm. Pretty pathetic actually IMO.


It is the exception, GayShortBus. So's the pandemic.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> Which you idiotically insinuated was due to fraud. Fraud you can't prove.


Nope. Find that post.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> It is the exception, GayShortBus. So's the pandemic.


We ll see in 2024..Fido. Why are you stalking me? Bored?


----------



## Faun

Ame®icano said:


> All those people at Biden rallies, including media wanted him out of office.
> 
> You believe those people accounted for 81,000,000 votes.
> 
> You don't see anything wrong with putting the same ballot papers into counting machines over and over again.
> Or getting ballots delivered in the middle of the night. or sending everyone home, then some staying to scan same ballots over and over.
> Nothing odd with only five or so counties getting very large and out of the ordinary results.
> There is nothing to hide when you put up boards to prevent monitoring counts, and having police block the checkers from entering voting locations.
> Nothing odd with Trump winning practically every bellwether except one.
> Is Trump literally being called the winner on every news channel apart from all the US ones odd?
> Project Veritas literally catching people with fake ballots before the election, and you still refuse to say "fraud".
> Just as you refuse to acknowledge 100,000 fake ballots being found in PA.
> The Arizona audit scans showed most mail-in-ballot had never been folded, and you say "all good there.
> You see nothing wrong with fake signatures, or hundreds of sequential ballots.
> Biden having nobody at his rallies, nobody on his live streams, nobody at his events, and you still think he's most popular president ever.
> All that while Trump was breaking streaming and event records, that MSM refuse to cover.
> 
> There are so many odd things that it becomes pretty obvious what happened unless you're an idiot.
> Lines around the corner at polling stations with Trump supporters while democrat areas were dead while Biden getting more than 100% of the population in certain polling booths.
> 
> You are a fraud.


There's no evidence ballots were scanned over & over.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> We ll see in 2024..Fido. Why are you stalking me? Bored?


It's not stalking just 'cause you're out of you mind, GayShortBus.  If it was, you'd be guilty of stalking many others on this forum.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> It's not stalking just 'cause you're out of you mind, GayShortBus.  If it was, you'd be guilty of stalking many others on this forum.


LOL this is a dead thread. Go find someone else to stalk, Fido.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> My OP is 100% the truth and you can’t handle it. Look in the mirror, fatty.



LOL

Your OP says nothing other than Trump won the in-person vote while Biden won thd mail-in ballot.

Nothing more; nothing less.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Got a link to prove China did everything right as you claimed? Hell no.  More lies. Fatso.


Misquoting him again, GayShortBus? Have you already blacked out and forgotten you can't actually quote a post of him saying that?


----------



## Faun

Ame®icano said:


> "deadly"
> "pandemic"
> 
> Virus with lower mortality than a flu.


Liar. 

A bad year of flu deaths is about 60K. We're seeing some 400K deaths from covid.

Like I always say, if conservatives didn't lie, they'd have absolutely nothing to say.


----------



## Faun

Ame®icano said:


> But it isn't a lie, and you know it.
> 
> 
> No. States certify vote counts, nothing else. Because nobody expect that there is a fraud.
> 
> But when states realize that something is out of order, they investigate and initiate audits accordingly, which is what several states did. The same states where Democrats gained just enough "votes" in the meddle of the night to change the outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> My biggest pleasure is to make a leftist seethe. Which is the reason why I am answering to your posts. You leftists can't stand the truth.


That too is a lie. The states heard Trump whining about fraud for more than a month before they certified their respective elections. During that period, there were dozens of lawsuits filed. There were recounts in close states. The certifications were complete, legit and based on reality; not Trump, "hair dye" Giuliani and Krakenstein making shit up. You fuckers are just dumb as shit and therefore, easily duped.

Like I always say, if conservatives didn't lie, they'd have absolutely nothing to say.


----------



## Faun

Ame®icano said:


> No, I look at the evidence in forms of audits, videos and data. You ignore all that...
> 
> View attachment 605518​


^^^ that's not evidence.  It's an image someone drew up.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> Misquoting him again, GayShortBus? Have you already blacked out and forgotten you can't actually quote a post of him saying that?


Are you still here? He said “China did everything right” 

Again, stalk elsewhere.


----------



## Faun

Indeependent said:


> How many of your consultants did you have to harass before one of them have you that statement?


None, you just can't deal with it.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Nope. Find that post.


Asked and answered, GayShortBus.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun is going to help this thread get to 1000 posts. He is the most loyal of lapdogs. Good boy Fido. Keep posting.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> Asked and answered, GayShortBus.


Nope. Nice dodge Fido. Good boy. You lied and got caught.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> LOL this is a dead thread. Go find someone else to stalk, Fido.



Your surrender is accepted, GayShortBus.


----------



## MizMolly

skye said:


> Biden won because he and all the demrats thugs stole the election.
> 
> That's why, and in many  more ways than one.


Proven false


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> Your surrender is accepted, GayShortBus.


Will that make you quit stalking me, Fido? Is that all it takes? Lmk


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Are you still here? He said “China did everything right”
> 
> Again, stalk elsewhere.


No, he didn't, GayShortBus.  Want proof? You can't post his post where he said that.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> No, he didn't, GayShortBus.  Want proof? You can't post his post where he said that.


Asked and answered, Fido.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Nope. Nice dodge Fido. Good boy. You lied and got caught.



LOL

No, ShortBus.  You already asked me that and I already answered it. It's hysterical how how blme me for your mental deficiencies.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> No, ShortBus.  You already asked me that and I already answered it. It's hysterical how how blme me for your mental deficiencies.


Asked and answered, Fido. Thanks for helping the thread. Keep posting. Good boy.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Will that make you quit stalking me, Fido? Is that all it takes? Lmk



LOL

No one has a gun to your head, GayShortBus.  You could have stopped at any time if you could; but sadly for you, you're obsessed with me and I control you so you just can't stop. I'll keep poking you just to watch you betray your own self-control.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> No one has a gun to your head, GayShortBus.  You could have stopped at any time if you could; but sadly for you, you're obsessed with me and I control you so you just can't stop. I'll keep poking you just to watch you betray your own self-control.


Asked and answered. Keep posting. Thanks for your support, Fido. Extra treats for you.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asked and answered, Fido.



*Faun: *_Asked and answered, GayShortBus _

*GayShortBus: *_Asked and answered, Fido_​
Poor, brain-dead, GayShortBus.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> *Faun: *_Asked and answered, GayShortBus _​​*GayShortBus: *_Asked and answered, Fido_​
> Poor, brain-dead, GayShortBus.


Thanks for helping the thread get to 1000, Fido. Please keep posting. You’re an obedient lapdog.


----------



## Ame®icano

Faun said:


> There's no evidence ballots were scanned over & over.



Of course...


----------



## Faun

Ame®icano said:


> Of course...
> 
> 
> View attachment 606583



Dumbfuck, had they actually scanned ballots multiple times, there would have been more votes than voters and a hand recount proved there wasn't. 

Sadly, you rightards are ineducable and unable to comprehend that.


----------



## Indeependent

Faun said:


> Dumbfuck, had they actually scanned ballots multiple times, there would have been more votes than voters and a hand recount proved there wasn't.
> 
> Sadly, you rightards are ineducable and unable to comprehend that.


You don’t know how to write code that would make those ballots non-duplicates?


----------



## Faun

Indeependent said:


> You don’t know how to write code that would make those ballots non-duplicates?


Code that could even fool a hand recount? No. 

Are you ever not a flamin' imbecile?

Ever???


----------



## Indeependent

Faun said:


> Code that could even fool a hand recount? No.
> 
> Are you ever not a flamin' imbecile?
> 
> Ever???


I don’t believe there were duplicate ballots; there was harvesting, which is illegal.


----------



## Faun

Indeependent said:


> I don’t believe there were duplicate ballots; there was harvesting, which is illegal.



You can't pay attention, can ya?

Regardless of what you believe, the idiotic claim made was that ballots were scanned multiple times.


----------



## Indeependent

Faun said:


> You can't pay attention, can ya?
> 
> Regardless of what you believe, the idiotic claim made was that ballots were scanned multiple times.


*You can't pay attention, can ya?*
I just stated I don't agree with that and never ever stated such.
Ballots were harvested from nursing homes and walking the routes.

The fact is that if Biden was winning at 3:15AM EST, those harvested ballots would never have been used.

I still want to know how so many ballots were hoisted off trucks, carried into the polling places and run through machine in 15 minutes.
I'm waiting for you next snark rather than approach that question in the true manner of an analyst.


----------



## Faun

Indeependent said:


> *You can't pay attention, can ya?*
> I just stated I don't agree with that and never ever stated such.
> Ballots were harvested from nursing homes and walking the routes.
> 
> The fact is that if Biden was winning at 3:15AM EST, those harvested ballots would never have been used.
> 
> I still want to know how so many ballots were hoisted off trucks, carried into the polling places and run through machine in 15 minutes.
> I'm waiting for you next snark rather than approach that question in the true manner of an analyst.


How about you prove ballots were "hoisted off trucks and run through machine in 15 minutes"... and prove "harvested ballots" wouldn't have been used if Biden wasn't ahead at 3:15am...


----------



## Indeependent

Faun said:


> H
> How about you prove ballots were "hoisted off trucks and run through machine in 15 minutes"... and prove "harvested ballots" wouldn't have been used if Biden wasn't ahead at 3:15am...


I was awake and saw that 3:15AM EST Trump was winning while you were having a wet dream.


----------



## Faun

Indeependent said:


> I was awake and saw that 3:15AM EST Trump was winning while you were having a wet dream.



You idiot, that doesn't prove trucks of harvested ballots were drooped off.


----------



## Indeependent

Faun said:


> You idiot, that doesn't prove trucks of harvested ballots were drooped off.


You didn't address my question because you can't.
All you have are ad hominems.


----------



## Faun

Indeependent said:


> You didn't address my question because you can't.
> All you have are ad hominems.



You asked me one question and I answered it. Your ignorance is not my problem.


----------



## Indeependent

Faun said:


> You asked me one question and I answered it. Your ignorance is not my problem.


Are you sure you know how to write an if statement because you seem incapable of admitting you can't answer a question and prefer to be a wise ass.
It must be all that unreadable code you write that confuses you into thinking you're a genius.


----------



## Faun

Indeependent said:


> Are you sure you know how to write an if statement because you seem incapable of admitting you can't answer a question and prefer to be a wise ass.
> It must be all that unreadable code you write that confuses you into thinking you're a genius.



I already pointed put you asked me one question and I already answered it. I also pointed out you're an imbecile who doesn't understand I already answered it and that's your problem, not mine.


----------



## Indeependent

Faun said:


> I already pointed put you asked me one question and I already answered it. I also pointed out you're an imbecile who doesn't understand I already answered it and that's your problem, not mine.


We're back to Faun being an emotionally disturbed 15 year old who can't admit he can't answer a question because it will betray his inclinatons.


----------



## Faun

Indeependent said:


> We're back to Faun being an emotionally disturbed 15 year old who can't admit he can't answer a question because it will betray his inclinatons.



Asked and answered.


----------



## Indeependent

Faun said:


> Asked and answered.


Not even close.
You have some ego.


----------



## Faun

Indeependent said:


> Not even close.
> You have some ego.



Idiot...

*Indeependent: *_You don’t know how to write code that would make those ballots non-duplicates?_

*Faun: *_Code that could even fool a hand recount? No._​
Are you going to stop gumming my ankles now?


----------



## Indeependent

Faun said:


> Idiot...
> 
> *Indeependent: *_You don’t know how to write code that would make those ballots non-duplicates?_​​*Faun: *_Code that could even fool a hand recount? No._​
> Are you going to stop gumming my ankles now?


You can't answer question because you can't answer the question without making an ass of yourself.
I have learned over the last few years to question your integrity which doesn't exist.


----------



## Faun

Indeependent said:


> You can't answer question because you can't answer the question without making an ass of yourself.
> I have learned over the last few years to question your integrity which doesn't exist.



As I just showed, I answered your question.

I was hoping that would inspire you to cease gumming my ankles but it appears you're too addicted to the taste to stop.

Oh well, c'est la vie.


----------



## Indeependent

Faun said:


> As I just showed, I answered your question.
> 
> I was hoping that would inspire you to cease gumming my ankles but it appears you're too addicted to the taste to stop.
> 
> Oh well, c'est la vie.


If you think you answered the 3:30AM EST question, you're insane.


----------



## Faun

Indeependent said:


> If you think you answered the 3:30AM EST question, you're insane.



Not as insane as you if you _think _there was a 3:xxAM EST question.


----------



## Indeependent

Faun said:


> Not as insane as you if you _think _there was a 3:xxAM EST question.


Uh huh...

Everyone at work and everyone in my community was stunned.
Even the non-Liberal Democrats in my community voted for Trump and watched all niight.
I know you're too busy "working" to talk to anyone.


----------



## Faun

Indeependent said:


> Uh huh...
> 
> Everyone at work and everyone in my community was stunned.
> Even the non-Liberal Democrats in my community voted for Trump and watched all niight.
> I know you're too busy "working" to talk to anyone.



^^^ That's still not evidence of harvested ballots trucked in at 3:15AM.


----------



## Indeependent

Faun said:


> ^^^ That's still not evidence of harvested ballots trucked in at 3:15AM.


Can you offer another explanation of trucks showing up with ballots during the wee hours?


----------



## Faun

Indeependent said:


> Can you offer another explanation of trucks showing up with ballots during the wee hours?



Until you demonstrate that actually happened, there's nothing for me to offer.

For some reason, you seem hesitant to do so. Hmmm.....


----------



## Indeependent

Faun said:


> Until you demonstrate that actually happened, there's nothing for me to offer.
> 
> For some reason, you seem hesitant to do so. Hmmm.....


It was all over the news.
I know it wasn’t on CNN.


----------



## Faun

Indeependent said:


> It was all over the news.
> I know it wasn’t on CNN.



So you say. Do you have any proof?


----------



## Indeependent

Faun said:


> So you say. Do you have any proof?


*Mr. Technology* hasn't Googled it yet?
I do know that if CNN didn't report it, you will say it didn't happen.

God couldn't get you to change your self-centered point of view of life.


----------



## Faun

Indeependent said:


> *Mr. Technology* hasn't Googled it yet?
> I do know that if CNN didn't report it, you will say it didn't happen.
> 
> God couldn't get you to change your self-centered point of view of life.



All you do is post excuses for why you won't post proof.

And I don't watch CNN, btw. Can you do any better?


----------



## rightnow909

Faun said:


> You idiot, that doesn't prove trucks of harvested ballots were drooped off.


I could call you an idiot  but... i won't

you are the one  who doesn't get it.. because u don't want to get it. For some reason you like presidents who are OK with murdering children... getting rid of jobs for Americans... stopping China's corruption and theft of American ... whatever... letting strangers illegally surge across our borders to  endanger our lives and property... and I could go on and on and on....

I can't get over how stupid lefties are... If they are too stupid to see that cnn is LYING

and

getting sued for it

and totally in bed w/ the Dim party

i don't have time for that


----------



## Faun

rightnow909 said:


> I could call you an idiot  but... i won't
> 
> you are the one  who doesn't get it.. because u don't want to get it. For some reason you like presidents who are OK with murdering children... getting rid of jobs for Americans... stopping China's corruption and theft of American ... whatever... letting strangers illegally surge across our borders to  endanger our lives and property... and I could go on and on and on....
> 
> I can't get over how stupid lefties are... If they are too stupid to see that cnn is LYING
> 
> and
> 
> getting sued for it
> 
> and totally in bed w/ the Dim party
> 
> i don't have time for that



I already knew you were nuts. There was no need to repeat it. aside from you wacky claim of presidents murdering children, of which a grand total of zero presidents have ever been charged with murdering anyone. Although a VP once was.

As far as jobs, Republican presidents pale in comparison to Democrats. Since JFK...

Democrats: 29 years, *67,188,000* jobs added, *2,316,828* per year, total *decrease* in the unemployment rate of *11.8* points​​Republicans: 32 years, *28,758,000* jobs added, *898,688* per year, total *increase* in the unemployment rate of *9.2* points​​







						Bureau of Labor Statistics Data
					






					data.bls.gov
				










						Bureau of Labor Statistics Data
					






					data.bls.gov
				



When it comes to jobs, Republicans suck,


----------



## NotfooledbyW

rightnow909 said:


> For some reason you like presidents who are OK with murdering children..



*NFBW wrote: *You made a claim can you defend it? I see you are Catholic. Is it ok to lie about Christian political leaders whom you say are OK with murdering children.

I have voted for every Democrat candidate for president since WWII hero George McGovern and not one has ever been OK with murdering children. Please clarify the repulsive unchristian malicious unsupported accusation you have made. Or withdraw it. 22FEB25-POST#0944


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

NotfooledbyW said:


> I have voted for every Democrat candidate


Sheep


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Joe Biden won 3 of every 4 mail ballots in Pennsylvania. Trump won 2 of 3 votes cast in person. What does that mean for the future?
					

Seventy-five percent of Pennsylvania mail-in ballots went to Biden. Two-thirds of in-person votes went to Trump. Insiders in both parties say the results could reshape campaigns and elections to come.




					www.google.com
				




LOL

Great optics


----------



## NotfooledbyW

NotfooledbyW said:


> I have voted for every Democrat candidate for president since WWII hero George McGovern and not one has ever been OK with murdering children.





AzogtheDefiler said:


> Sheep



*NFBW ¥^ wrote: * LEMMING!   Freefalling to death  / I’m standing on god’s green grass.

BTW can you identify any Democrat candidate for president who was OK with murdering children?

Guess not -right?  That was the point of my Post. TRUMP VOturds ARE LIARS.
22FEB26-POST#0947


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

NotfooledbyW said:


> *NFBW ¥^ wrote: * LEMMING!   Freefalling to death  / I’m standing on god’s green grass.
> 
> BTW can you identify any Democrat candidate for president who was OK with murdering children?
> 
> Guess not -right?  That was the point of my Post. TRUMP VOturds ARE LIARS.
> 22FEB26-POST#0947


All of them. Comes with the job.


----------



## rightnow909

NotfooledbyW said:


> *NFBW wrote: *You made a claim can you defend it? I see you are Catholic. Is it ok to lie about Christian political leaders whom you say are OK with murdering children.
> 
> I have voted for every Democrat candidate for president since WWII hero George McGovern and not one has ever been OK with murdering children. Please clarify the repulsive unchristian malicious unsupported accusation you have made. Or withdraw it. 22FEB25-POST#0944


how ironic... a D talking about "repulsive unchristian malicious..." [whatever]

how utterly ironic... as if _words_ can ever be more repulsive... than butchering  innocent, defenseless children

outa here


----------



## justoffal

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Admit the chart above is most interesting


It is yet one more statistical anomaly that adds up to the long list of statistical anomalies pointing to the fact that a crime was committed that day. Everything is always in the data..
Once it is examined accurately the truth usually becomes apparent and in this case it just continues to become sharper and sharper in focus.

Jo


----------



## NotfooledbyW

rightnow909 said:


> how utterly ironic... as if _words_ can ever be more repulsive... than butchering innocent, defenseless children



The accusation is false. You are a liar. There is no connection between the Democratic PARTY and its voters to any sadistic person who would butcher and murder a child. Why must you lie?


----------



## rightnow909

NotfooledbyW said:


> The accusation is false. You are a liar. There is no connection between the Democratic PARTY and its voters to any sadistic person who would butcher and murder a child. Why must you lie?


oh my... 

some really do run 100 mph from reality... 

well, one day you will not be able to run... from your Judge

death comes to all



+


----------



## rightnow909

justoffal said:


> It is yet one more statistical anomaly that adds up to the long list of statistical anomalies pointing to the fact that a crime was committed that day. Everything is always in the data..
> Once it is examined accurately the truth usually becomes apparent and in this case it just continues to become sharper and sharper in focus.
> 
> Jo


have u read the book Rigged?

it's a  big book

a plethora of evidence and/or likely evidence


----------



## justoffal

rightnow909 said:


> have u read the book Rigged?
> 
> it's a  big book
> 
> a plethora of evidence and/or likely evidence


Ahhh...thanks no I have not but I certainly will...Amazon?


----------



## NotfooledbyW

rightnow909 said:


> some really do run 100 mph from reality..



Are you a Qanon Catholic? If Democrat presidential candidates are ok with butchering children where are the butchered children. Why has no parents reported this crime?


----------



## BWK

Faun said:


> Misquoting him again, GayShortBus? Have you already blacked out and forgotten you can't actually quote a post of him saying that?


They are infected with an on purpose mentally handicapped dogma, that if they repeat the big lie enough times with no proof, everyone will believe it.        Too bad for them, it only works for them.  And this is what separates a sane political party from a cult.


----------



## BWK

Faun said:


> Dumbfuck, had they actually scanned ballots multiple times, there would have been more votes than voters and a hand recount proved there wasn't.
> 
> Sadly, you rightards are ineducable and unable to comprehend that.


They are some kind of stupid for sure.


----------



## BWK

Indeependent said:


> Uh huh...
> 
> Everyone at work and everyone in my community was stunned.
> Even the non-Liberal Democrats in my community voted for Trump and watched all niight.
> I know you're too busy "working" to talk to anyone.


Anyone voting for Trump votes for another Putin.


----------



## BWK

Faun said:


> All you do is post excuses for why you won't post proof.
> 
> And I don't watch CNN, btw. Can you do any better?


Independent does not play with a full deck.  Have you noticed, he/she/it never proves anything on this forum?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> Independent does not play with a full deck.  Have you noticed, he/she/it never proves anything on this forum?


LOL

It is OK to say “he”, fruitcake.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> Anyone voting for Trump votes for another Putin.


Hahahhaahahhahahah

Biden is responsible for every single life lost in Ukraine by your logic. Idiot.


----------



## Indeependent

BWK said:


> Anyone voting for Trump votes for another Putin.


Says the emotionally disturbed angry man.
If that were true, our border would be sealed.


----------



## schmidlap

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Biden won in 2020...


Yes, this is the salient point upon which rational Americans can agree, yet the Cry Baby Loser and his bobblehead bum kissers are in denial, despite having no evidence whatever of his imaginary _"Landslide!"_

Loser recently shrieked, "We did it _twice, _and we'll do it again! We're going to be doing it again, a_ third_ time!" 

_Oh, dear!_

*The Twenty-second Amendment to the United States Constitution limits the number of *
*times a person is eligible for election to the office of President of the United States to two.*​
Aren't whiny boy's mutual therapy grievance jamborees dedicated to the crackpot proposition that he had _already_ been elected to two terms?

On or about November 4, 2024, everyone should give in to the Cry Baby Loser, and assure him that he _had_ actually won in 2020 as well as 2016.

_Bye, bye._




_"Ah, phooey!
You tricked me!"_​


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

schmidlap said:


> Yes, this is the salient point upon which rational Americans can agree, yet the Cry Baby Loser and his bobblehead bum kissers are in denial, despite having no evidence whatever of his imaginary _"Landslide!"_
> 
> Loser recently shrieked, "We did it _twice, _and we'll do it again! We're going to be doing it again, a_ third_ time!"
> 
> _Oh, dear!_
> 
> *The Twenty-second Amendment to the United States Constitution limits the number of *
> *times a person is eligible for election to the office of President of the United States to two.*
> 
> Aren't whiny boy's mutual therapy grievance jamborees dedicated to the crackpot proposition that he had _already_ been elected to two terms?
> 
> On November 4, 2024, everyone should give in to the Cry Baby Loser, and assure him that he _had_ actually won in 2020 as well as 2016.
> 
> _Bye, bye._
> 
> View attachment 608088​_"Ah, phooey!
> You tricked me!"_


What in my OP was not factual?


----------



## schmidlap

AzogtheDefiler said:


> What in my OP was not factual?


You correctly noted that the President won. That is what _all _the certified votes of  Americans in fifty states determined, resulting in a 306-232 electoral college victory. 

No fraud of any consequence was found anywhere, despite numerous recounts, audits, and dozens of court challenges.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

schmidlap said:


> You correctly noted that the President won. That is what _all _the certified votes of  Americans in fifty states determined, resulting in a 306-232 electoral college victory.
> 
> No fraud of any consequence was found anywhere, despite numerous recounts, audits, and dozens of court challenges.


I ask again. What in my OP was not factual?


----------



## schmidlap

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I ask again. What in my OP was not factual?


Where did I ever claim that your noting that Biden won the election was not factual?

Did Americans vote via the various legal options available to them, with minimal fraud found anywhere? Indeed.

Did many Americans prefer mail-in ballots where they were safe and secure? Clearly.

It worked. 155,485,078 Americans exercised their democratic right. Most commendable.

*Trump’s own officials say 2020 was America’s** most secure election in history*​


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

schmidlap said:


> Where did I ever claim that your noting that Biden won the election was not factual?
> 
> Did Americans vote via the various legal options available to them, with minimal fraud found anywhere? Indeed.
> 
> Did many Americans prefer mail-in ballots where they were safe and secure? Clearly.
> 
> It worked. 155,485,078 Americans exercised their democratic right. Most commendable.
> 
> *Trump’s own officials say 2020 was America’s** most secure election in history*​


So then what is your beef here? You post just to post?


----------



## schmidlap

AzogtheDefiler said:


> So then what is your beef here? You post just to post?


I celebrate democracy, and the essential participation of the American People in the process.

Also, I commend all election officials across the nation, Republicans and Democrats alike, and all the dedicated poll workers who performed admirably despite threats and harassment by degenerates contemptuous of fairness. 

Goons were not only savaging American democracy on January 6, 2021.

Lawmakers in a handful of states are seeking greater protections for election officials amid growing concerns for their safety after they were targeted by threats of violence following the 2020 presidential election.​​Widespread threats against those who oversee elections, from secretaries of state to county clerks and even poll workers, soared after former President Donald Trump and his allies spread false claims about the outcome of the presidential election. “Corrupt secretaries will all hang when the stolen election is revealed” is just one example of the vitriol that has come from social media, emails and phone messages.​​








						States seek to protect election workers amid growing threats
					

Lawmakers in a handful of states are seeking greater protections for election officials amid growing concerns for their safety after they were targeted by threats of violence following the 2020 presidential election.  Widespread threats against those who oversee elections, from secretaries of...




					www.yahoo.com
				



​If we are to continue to have free and fair elections, we must guard against enemies of that process:

*Trump-inspired death threats are terrorizing election** workers*​


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

schmidlap said:


> I celebrate democracy, and the essential participation of the American People in the process.
> 
> Also, I commend all election officials across the nation, Republicans and Democrats alike, and all the dedicated poll workers who performed admirably despite threats and harassment by degenerates contemptuous of fairness.
> 
> Goons were not only savaging American democracy on January 6, 2021.
> 
> Lawmakers in a handful of states are seeking greater protections for election officials amid growing concerns for their safety after they were targeted by threats of violence following the 2020 presidential election.​​Widespread threats against those who oversee elections, from secretaries of state to county clerks and even poll workers, soared after former President Donald Trump and his allies spread false claims about the outcome of the presidential election. “Corrupt secretaries will all hang when the stolen election is revealed” is just one example of the vitriol that has come from social media, emails and phone messages.​​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> States seek to protect election workers amid growing threats
> 
> 
> Lawmakers in a handful of states are seeking greater protections for election officials amid growing concerns for their safety after they were targeted by threats of violence following the 2020 presidential election.  Widespread threats against those who oversee elections, from secretaries of...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​If we are to continue to have free and fair elections, we must guard against enemies of that process:
> ​*Trump-inspired death threats are terrorizing election** workers*​


Still not following. If you agree with the OP then why are you posting your drivel?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

50 pages from an elementary, weak fallacy.

Welcome to USMB, folks.


----------



## schmidlap

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Still not following. If you agree with the OP then why are you posting your drivel?


You may regard expressing respect for a free and fair election as "drivel," but Americans voted by early ballot, absentee ballot, in-person ballot, mail-in ballot, and drop off ballot, and all their votes were equally legitimate, with negligible fraud found anywhere.

If it is your point that Trump would have gotten some more votes if he had not maligned some of the voting options, you may be right, but there is no way to determine how many who might have voted for him didn't vote because they didn't trust one or another legitimate method of voting because Trump whined about them.

E.g.,
*Trump Lost in Georgia after Depressing GOP Mail-In Vote*
*Trump's Bad Advice for Mail-In Voters - FactCheck.org*​Mail-in ballots from Republicans off dramatically after Trump’s unfounded election fraud assertions​








						Mail-in ballots from Republicans off dramatically after Trump’s unfounded election fraud assertions
					

Texas Republicans have largely abandoned voting by mail, a stark departure from when GOP voters used to cast mail-in ballots at a higher rate than Democrats....



					www.dallasnews.com
				



​


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

schmidlap said:


> You may regard expressing respect for a free and fair election as "drivel," but Americans voted by early ballot, absentee ballot, in-person ballot, mail-in ballot, and drop off ballot, and all their votes were equally legitimate, with negligible fraud found anywhere.
> 
> If it is your point that Trump would have gotten some more votes if he had not maligned some of the voting options, you may be right, but there is no way to determine how many who might have voted for him didn't vote because didn't trust one or another legitimate method of voting because Trump whined about them.
> 
> E.g.,
> *Trump Lost in Georgia after Depressing GOP Mail-In Vote*​


Where did my OP state I did not respect fair elections? I do not click on your biased links.


----------



## schmidlap

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Where did my OP state I did not respect fair elections? I do not click on your biased links.


I did not suggest you said any such thing.

 You can dismiss all the empirical data as "drivel" if that is what you need to do.

Respecting the legitimate votes of _all _Americans, whichever form of voting they find most convenient, is  supportive of democracy. Discriminating based upon _how _an American votes makes no sense.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

schmidlap said:


> I did not suggest you said any such thing.
> 
> You can dismiss all the empirical data as "drivel" if that is what you need to do.
> 
> Respecting the legitimate votes of _all _Americans, whichever form of voting they find most convenient, is  supportive of democracy. Discriminating based upon _how _an American votes makes no sense.


It’s is not empirical data. I am still not sure what you’re arguing? Absentee votes should be the exception not the norm, old man.


----------



## schmidlap

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Absentee votes should be the exception not the norm, old man.


Why?

The respective states make such decisions.

*Any person who is registered to vote may vote by absentee ballot (See Utah Code 20A-3-301).*​Did you uncover voter fraud in _Utah?_

Minimal fraud occurred whether an American chose to exercise his franchise via drop-off ballot, early voting, mail-in, absentee, or in-person, and this was the most carefully scrutinized election_ ever,_ with recounts, audits, and court challenges up the yin yang.

Trump's own election cybersecurity expert reflected both Republican and Democratic Secretaries of State across America when Christopher Krebs (R) confirmed that 2020 had been _"the most secure in the nation’s history."_

...“This point cannot be emphasized enough: The secretaries of state in Georgia, Michigan, Arizona, Nevada and Pennsylvania, as well officials in Wisconsin, all worked overtime to ensure there was a paper trail that could be audited or recounted by hand, independent of any allegedly hacked software or hardware,” Krebs added.​​Krebs attributed Georgia’s ability to conduct a full hand recount of its vote to the improvements made to its election security.​​“Clearly, the Georgia count was not manipulated, resoundingly debunking claims by the president and his allies about the involvement of CIA supercomputers, malicious software programs or corporate rigging aided by long-gone foreign dictators,” he wrote, referencing conspiracy theories around Dominion Voting Systems and the late Venezuelan President Hugo Chávez...​​_








						Krebs doubles down after threat: '2020 election was most secure in US history'
					

The ousted head of cybersecurity for the U.S. said he stands by his determination that the 2020 election was the most secure in the nation’s history.




					thehill.com
				



_​


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Where did my OP state I did not respect fair elections? I do not click on your biased links.


Anyone who supports 440 voter suppression bills while some became law, does no respect fair elections. The Texas primaries have already rejected thousands for no good reason. That's Jim Crow 2.


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> It’s is not empirical data. I am still not sure what you’re arguing? Absentee votes should be the exception not the norm, old man.


How is absentee voting not empirical data? If there is no voter fraud found, of course it is. You make no sense. 

There is not one good reason why absentee shouldn't be the norm with all the poll closings. None!


----------



## BWK

schmidlap said:


> Where did I ever claim that your noting that Biden won the election was not factual?
> 
> Did Americans vote via the various legal options available to them, with minimal fraud found anywhere? Indeed.
> 
> Did many Americans prefer mail-in ballots where they were safe and secure? Clearly.
> 
> It worked. 155,485,078 Americans exercised their democratic right. Most commendable.
> 
> *Trump’s own officials say 2020 was America’s** most secure election in history*​


He doesn't think absentee should be the norm, but he has no intelligent argument against it being just that. 

There was no fraud found to bother mentioning, but it shouldn't be the norm. Right there is when I understand his argument is not genuine. He knows, through documented data that hundreds of polling places were closed in minority areas. That's just a fact.  That said, all the more reason to have absentee as the norm. But Azog knows too well, that with absentee voting being that norm, it cancels out all the bad intentions by the GOP when they closed the key polling sites where minorities vote. And those bad intentions were to keep most of them from voting. That's the reasoning behind these hundreds of suppression bills now.
Everything past the 2020 election for the GOP has been to focus on suppression. Up until today, they've had no agenda that reflects their oath to serve the people.


----------



## schmidlap

BWK said:


> He doesn't think absentee should be the norm, but he has no intelligent argument against it being just that.
> 
> There was no fraud found to bother mentioning, but it shouldn't be the norm. Right there is when I understand his argument is not genuine. He knows, through documented data that hundreds of polling places were closed in minority areas. That's just a fact.  That said, all the more reason to have absentee as the norm. But Azog knows too well, that with absentee voting being that norm, it cancels out all the bad intentions by the GOP when they closed the key polling sites where minorities vote. And those bad intentions were to keep most of them from voting. That's the reasoning behind these hundreds of suppression bills now.
> Everything past the 2020 election for the GOP has been to focus on suppression. Up until today, they've had no agenda that reflects their oath to serve the people.


Since fraudulent voting is negligible as proven by scrupulous oversight, audits, and paper ballot recounts, efforts to constrict an American's options for voting are clearly calculated to impair _some_ Americans' right to vote.

Democracy has traditionally been recognized by_ both _political parties as being strengthened by participation in self-governance, and the citizenry has ben strongly encouraged to do so.

Why would one party suddenly contrive a purported need to erect barriers and reduce participation?

_Patriotism then:_


_Now, the purportedly "less government" boys:_




*"How can we erect a few more bureaucratic barriers?"




"If I can wade through enough red tape, amass enough documentation, 
make three bus connections, and get it to the polling place before noon on Tuesday,
I should only have to wait in line for a few hours in the sweltering sun 
without anyone being allowed to give me water."





"I vote by absentee ballot!
No problem!"*


​


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

schmidlap said:


> Why?
> 
> The respective states make such decisions.
> 
> *Any person who is registered to vote may vote by absentee ballot (See Utah Code 20A-3-301).*​Did you uncover voter fraud in _Utah?_
> 
> Minimal fraud occurred whether an American chose to exercise his franchise via drop-off ballot, early voting, mail-in, absentee, or in-person, and this was the most carefully scrutinized election_ ever,_ with recounts, audits, and court challenges up the yin yang.
> 
> Trump's own election cybersecurity expert reflected both Republican and Democratic Secretaries of State across America when Christopher Krebs (R) confirmed that 2020 had been _"the most secure in the nation’s history."_
> 
> ...“This point cannot be emphasized enough: The secretaries of state in Georgia, Michigan, Arizona, Nevada and Pennsylvania, as well officials in Wisconsin, all worked overtime to ensure there was a paper trail that could be audited or recounted by hand, independent of any allegedly hacked software or hardware,” Krebs added.​​Krebs attributed Georgia’s ability to conduct a full hand recount of its vote to the improvements made to its election security.​​“Clearly, the Georgia count was not manipulated, resoundingly debunking claims by the president and his allies about the involvement of CIA supercomputers, malicious software programs or corporate rigging aided by long-gone foreign dictators,” he wrote, referencing conspiracy theories around Dominion Voting Systems and the late Venezuelan President Hugo Chávez...​​_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krebs doubles down after threat: '2020 election was most secure in US history'
> 
> 
> The ousted head of cybersecurity for the U.S. said he stands by his determination that the 2020 election was the most secure in the nation’s history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _​


Because its easier to commit fraud with absentee ballots and the optics are poor.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> Anyone who supports 440 voter suppression bills while some became law, does no respect fair elections. The Texas primaries have already rejected thousands for no good reason. That's Jim Crow 2.


Everyone can vote. There is no suppression.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> How is absentee voting not empirical data? If there is no voter fraud found, of course it is. You make no sense.
> 
> There is not one good reason why absentee shouldn't be the norm with all the poll closings. None!


Easy, fat boy. Let's say my wife, mother and law and daughter don't vote. They don't care. If they don't have a valid excuse as to why they can't walk in physically. I can take their ballots, tell them to copy mine and sign, they will cause they don't care and now my vote counts as four. That's legal and not "cheating" but certainly not a fair way to vote.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Because its easier to commit fraud with absentee ballots and the optics are poor.


Says you, a brain-dead nut. Most people say the election was free and fair and that Biden is a legit president.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Easy, fat boy. Let's say my wife, mother and law and daughter don't vote. They don't care. If they don't have a valid excuse as to why they can't walk in physically. I can take their ballots, tell them to copy mine and sign, they will cause they don't care and now my vote counts as four. That's legal and not "cheating" but certainly not a fair way to vote.


Did you do that, GayShortBus?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> Says you, a brain-dead nut. Most people say the election was free and fair and that Biden is a legit president.


Thanks for helping me get to 1000, lapdog.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> Did you do that, GayShortBus?


My kids aren't old enough to vote and my parents don't live with me, Fido. But you cannot refute that it is a possibility.


----------



## bodecea

skye said:


> Biden won because he and all the demrats thugs stole the election.
> 
> That's why, and in many  more ways than one.


A pusher of The Big Lie.   Not surprising....get duped and go all in for it rather than admit you were duped.


----------



## schmidlap

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Because its easier to commit fraud with absentee ballots and the optics are poor.


Why do you believe that? What actual _evidence _supports such a notion?

Do you believe that Utah is rampant with voter fraud because *"*_*Any person who is registered to vote may vote by absentee ballot"*?_


----------



## bodecea

schmidlap said:


> Why do you believe that? What actual _evidence _supports such a notion?
> 
> Do you believe that Utah is rampant with voter fraud because *"*_*Any person who is registered to vote may vote by absentee ballot"*?_


And a large percentage of our military votes absentee.....that poster must HATE it that our military has the right to vote that way.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

schmidlap said:


> Why do you believe that? What actual _evidence _supports such a notion?
> 
> Do you believe that Utah is rampant with voter fraud because *"*_*Any person who is registered to vote may vote by absentee ballot"*?_


Because if it wasn't we would not have stringent rules when it comes to absentee ballots. Its simple logic.


----------



## bodecea

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Because if it wasn't we would not have stringent rules when it comes to absentee ballots. Its simple logic.


We don't have stringent rules when it comes to voting in person?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

bodecea said:


> We don't have stringent rules when it comes to voting in person?


When you vote in person its one man one vote. I gave an example earlier in the thread of how absentee ballots can be one man four votes just as easily.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Thanks for helping me get to 1000, lapdog.



LOL

Sad to see you have such low aspirations, GayShortBus.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> My kids aren't old enough to vote and my parents don't live with me, Fido. But you cannot refute that it is a possibility.



Then you wouldn't get ballots for your kids or parents.

You're such a fucking idiot to think that's a possibility. 🤪


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> When you vote in person its one man one vote. I gave an example earlier in the thread of how absentee ballots can be one man four votes just as easily.



No, GayShortBus, you gave no such example. The only thing you showed is that you're as retarded as I say you are by claiming you could obtain ballots for your *unregistered* daughters.


----------



## ...

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Not that there is anything wrong with that....still very interesting.
> 
> *If we had data for all 50 states, we would likely see Trump winning the Election Day vote in almost all of them and Biden winning the absentee vote in almost all of them.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Absentee Voting Looked Like In All 50 States
> 
> 
> It was historically popular -- and historically Democratic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fivethirtyeight.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 602454


Biden won the election because Trump is a megalomaniac and the country saw right through him.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Sad to see you have such low aspirations, GayShortBus.


We all have goals. Yours should be to stalk me more often. Good boy, Fido.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> Then you wouldn't get ballots for your kids or parents.
> 
> You're such a fucking idiot to think that's a possibility. 🤪


I am not saying "ME" I am saying hypothetically someone could do that who does have kids that age and a parent living with them you OCD ridden fat fuck. Jeezuz Fido. You really are an idiot.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> We all have goals. Yours should be to stalk me more often. Good boy, Fido.



LOLOL 

You want me to stalk you, GayShortBus?? Your obsession with me is consuming you.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

jet57 said:


> Biden won the election because Trump is a megalomaniac and the country saw right through him.


OK. What in my OP wasn't factual? Please be specific. Thanks.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> You want me to stalk you, GayShortBus?? Your obsession with me is consuming you.


It doesn't matter what I want. I want for you seek medical help for your OCD but you refuse, lapdog. Bad dog! BAD!


----------



## ...

AzogtheDefiler said:


> OK. What in my OP wasn't factual? Please be specific. Thanks.


This



> *If we had data for all 50 states, we would likely see Trump winning the Election Day vote in almost all of them and Biden winning the absentee vote in almost all of them.*


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> _I can take their ballots..._





AzogtheDefiler said:


> _I am not saying "ME"..._



Poor, unhinged, GayShortBus is having g another mental meltdown on the forum.

So sad.


----------



## schmidlap

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Because if it wasn't we would not have stringent rules when it comes to absentee ballots. Its simple logic.


We _do _have sufficiently stringent rules concerning_ all_ methods of voting. 

That is why you are unable to point to actual, significant fraud, and no state found other than a negligible number of invalid votes anywhere, regardless of the method an American chose to cast her ballot.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

jet57 said:


> This


That was from the link.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> Poor, unhinged, GayShortBus is having g another mental meltdown on the forum.
> 
> So sad.


It was a hypothetical statement. Instead of "me" I need to use "one" since you have severe OCD, Fido.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

schmidlap said:


> We _do _have sufficiently stringent rules concerning_ all_ methods of voting.
> 
> That is why you are unable to point to actual, significant fraud, and no state found other than a negligible number of invalid votes anywhere, regardless of the method an American chose to cast her ballot.


Sufficient = you have to provide a valid reason why you can't vote in person. Illness or out of state. Not...I am scared of COVID. Sorry.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> It was a hypothetical statement. Instead of "me" I need to use "one" since you have severe OCD, Fido.



Retard, asking your relatives to vote for the candidates of your choosing is still them casting a vote. Same as if you ask them to vote for your candidates in person.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Sufficient = you have to provide a valid reason why you can't vote in person. Illness or out of state. Not...I am scared of COVID. Sorry.



GayShortBus, many states decided that was a valid excuse. Your opinion on that doesn't actually matter.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> Retard, asking your relatives to vote for the candidates of your choosing is still them casting a vote. Same as if you ask them to vote for your candidates in person.


It is but in most states being lazy isn't a reason to allow absentee voting. You cannot just vote absentee for fun.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> It is but in most states being lazy isn't a reason to allow absentee voting. You cannot just vote absentee for fun.



People should be allowed to mail in a ballot for any reason. There's no reason to deny that.


----------



## L.K.Eder

and here i thought the only way to earn the right to vote was to show up to a campaign rally.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> People should be allowed to mail in a ballot for any reason. There's no reason to deny that.


Should pet your opinion but aren’t. Therein lies the problem, Fido. Higher risk of fraud. I know You don’t understand since you’re a mindless lapdog.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Should pet your opinion but aren’t. Therein lies the problem, Fido. Higher risk of fraud. I know You don’t understand since you’re a mindless lapdog.



Show the fraud from 2020....


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> Show the fraud from 2020....


Is my hypothetical example “fraud”? Idk

subjective

To me we should vote in person unless one cannot physically do so or is out of state. Is that not the law in Florida?


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Is my hypothetical example “fraud”? Idk
> 
> subjective
> 
> To me we should vote in person unless one cannot physically do so or is out of state. Is that not the law in Florida?



Your hypothetical was based in part on your *unregistered *daughters getting ballots, which is beyond retarded, even for you. Proving your overactive imagination is no substitute for reality.

Now then, you claim mail-in voting presents a higher probability of fraud. *Prove it. *Not with hypotheticals as they prove nothing, especially when emanating from a brain-dead moron like you.

Prove your claims, GayShortBus...


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> Your hypothetical was based in part on your *unregistered *daughters getting ballots, which is beyond retarded, even for you. Proving your overactive imagination is no substitute for reality.
> 
> Now then, you claim mail-in voting presents a higher probability of fraud. *Prove it. *Not with hypotheticals as they prove nothing, especially when emanating from a brain-dead moron like you.
> 
> Prove your claims, GayShortBus...


What is the law in Florida? I am serious. No name calling. When it comes to absentee ballots. This is the rule in MA:


Be away from your city/town on Election Day; or
Have a disability that keeps you from voting at your polling place; or
Have a religious belief that prevents you from voting at your polling place on Election Day


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> What is the law in Florida? I am serious. No name calling. When it comes to absentee ballots. This is the rule in MA:
> 
> 
> Be away from your city/town on Election Day; or
> Have a disability that keeps you from voting at your polling place; or
> Have a religious belief that prevents you from voting at your polling place on Election Day



Florida has no-excuse mail-in ballots, available to all Florida registered voters.

Now where's your proof of related fraud...


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> Florida has no-excuse mail-in ballots, available to all Florida registered voters.
> 
> Now where's your proof of related fraud...


I do not have proof but logically there is a greater risk of fraud. I stated that I do not have proof. I gave an example of how much easier it is to garner votes via absentee ballots vs. in person and that is regardless of party affiliation.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I do not have proof but logically there is a greater risk of fraud. I stated that I do not have proof. I gave an example of how much easier it is to garner votes via absentee ballots vs. in person and that is regardless of party affiliation.



No, you didn't give any such an examples of fraud. You gave an imaginary situation where unregistered people get ballots and of others who can vote for you by mail; but they could also do that in person as well. So you actually provided zero examples of mail-in ballots providing a higher probability of fraud.

And your latest hypothetical is merely a tweak from a previous hypothetical where you used other family members' ballots but then were stumped when I pointed out in a real situation like that, there would be cases of where some of the other family members would have voted themselves, causing them to vote twice. Which is a crime of which no one was actually accused of doing under such circumstances in 2020. Prolly why you tweaked your hypothetical to avoid such [non-existent] cases.

Bottom line ... again ... you have absolutely nothing to back your claims that mail-in ballots lead to more fraud. And because you can't prove any such fraud, which even you admit you can't prove -- there are no bad optics. Just your overactive imagination.


----------



## schmidlap

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Sufficient = you have to provide a valid reason why you can't vote in person. Illness or out of state. Not...I am scared of COVID. Sorry.


Neither early-voting, mail-in voting, in-person voting, or drop-off voting has been shown to be vulnerable to fraud.

You should be able to vote by whatever method you choose, as should everyone else.


----------



## Faun

schmidlap said:


> Neither early-voting, mail-in voting, in-person voting, or drop-off voting has been shown to be vulnerable to fraud.
> 
> You should be able to vote by whatever method you choose, as should everyone else.



And not for nothing, but .... Republicans and Independents have access to all the same methods of voting as do Democrats.


----------



## schmidlap

Faun said:


> And not for nothing, but .... Republicans and Independents have access to all the same methods of voting as do Democrats.


When one Party is hellbent upon contriving restrictions on voting, despite fraud not having been shown to be a problem, it is entirely reasonable to conclude that the restrictions are intended to impede more folks from voting who are more likely to vote for the _other_ Party, and it is entirely predicable that they won't honestly admit it.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

At 1k plus. Enjoy the excuse gymnastics. Vote in person or don't vote at all unless you're sick or out of state. My final answer.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> At 1k plus. Enjoy the excuse gymnastics. Vote in person or don't vote at all unless you're sick or out of state. My final answer.



Nah, fuck you. I will continue voting by mail. It's more convenient than voting in person.


----------



## rightnow909

schmidlap said:


> Neither early-voting, mail-in voting, in-person voting, or drop-off voting has been shown to be vulnerable to fraud.


Neither elitist dims or the dim-slaves at cnn have been shown to be vulnerable to accountability

I pray for that to change asap


----------



## schmidlap

rightnow909 said:


> Neither elitist dims or the dim-slaves at cnn have been shown to be vulnerable to accountability
> 
> I pray for that to change asap


I don't know about your "CNN", but empirical data is repugnant to dogmatists, and mindless paranoia is their knee-jerk reaction to safe and secure elections they don't like.


----------



## rightnow909

schmidlap said:


> I don't know about your "CNN", but empirical data is repugnant to dogmatists, and mindless paranoia is their knee-jerk reaction to safe and secure elections they don't like.


why are you changing the subject?

we are not discussing hitlery 

+


----------



## schmidlap

rightnow909 said:


> we are not discussing hitlery


You must be getting hoarse from screaming, _"Lock her up! Lock her up!"_ by now.

Maybe if you withhold military aid from Zelenskyy, you can pressure him to contrive a fake criminal charge or two.


----------



## Sunsettommy

LOL,

the 2020 stolen election pablum's goes on and on and on yet no one here is tired of it?

Gee maybe many of you have no life to brag about needing to the beat the SAME dam dead horse month after month after month normally that would mean you have serious personal issues to solve before going back to the life you had before November 8, 2020.

Biden will stay as President until he dies early, or his only term will end in 2024.


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> At 1k plus. Enjoy the excuse gymnastics. Vote in person or don't vote at all unless you're sick or out of state. My final answer.


It's a stupid answer, when you take into account all the poll closings in minority areas.


----------



## BWK

Sunsettommy said:


> LOL,
> 
> the 2020 stolen election pablum's goes on and on and on yet no one here is tired of it?
> 
> Gee maybe many of you have no life to brag about needing to the beat the SAME dam dead horse month after month after month normally that would mean you have serious personal issues to solve before going back to the life you had before November 8, 2020.
> 
> Biden will stay as President until he dies early, or his only term will end in 2024.


We are learning more and more each day, just how serious mental illness is.


----------



## BWK

schmidlap said:


> Neither early-voting, mail-in voting, in-person voting, or drop-off voting has been shown to be vulnerable to fraud.
> 
> You should be able to vote by whatever method you choose, as should everyone else.


We need to scream cheaters every chance we get.


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> OK. What in my OP wasn't factual? Please be specific. Thanks.


Your argument is for simpletons and for those who are looking to cheat. 

You say what in your OP is factual? Your OP is speculation for one thing. Second, whether you are right or wrong in your speculation, is not the reason for your OP. You created the OP to sow doubt about absentee voting. Absentee voting, as I have pointed out too many times is a must, because of the poll closings. Any human being with a fraction of horse sense knows this. Poll closings are how Trump won in 2016. But this time, people voted absentee and mail-in, knowing what happened in 2016.


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I do not have proof but logically there is a greater risk of fraud. I stated that I do not have proof. *I gave an example of how much easier it is to garner votes via absentee ballots* vs. in person and that is regardless of party affiliation.


Have you given any thought to just how idiotic your response is? This is you; * I do not have proof.  *And this is you;  *there is a greater risk of fraud.*  And this is you;  *I gave an example of how much easier it is to garner votes via absentee ballots. *The 2020 election saw none of these things happen, and yet, you are willing to keep 1688 polling places closed, and eliminate absentee voting except in special occasions. You just gave the store away with this post. You presented us with hypotheticals, but ignored the real fraud, and that is suppression of minority voters, with poll closings and suppressing absentee, where no problems occurred. You are dishonest and a cheater.


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> It is but in most states being lazy isn't a reason to allow absentee voting. You cannot just vote absentee for fun.


1688 poll closings is not laziness.


----------



## Lastamender

BWK said:


> 1688 poll closings is not laziness.


Less places to cheat.


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Sufficient = you have to provide a valid reason why you can't vote in person. Illness or out of state. Not...I am scared of COVID. Sorry.


Poll closings are a great reason.


----------



## BWK

Lastamender said:


> Less places to cheat.


In your alternate universe perhaps.


----------



## BWK

Faun said:


> Poor, unhinged, GayShortBus is having g another mental meltdown on the forum.
> 
> So sad.


He's an idiot.


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Because its easier to commit fraud with absentee ballots and the optics are poor.


Saying nothing is not a recipe for debate.


----------



## BWK

schmidlap said:


> You may regard expressing respect for a free and fair election as "drivel," but Americans voted by early ballot, absentee ballot, in-person ballot, mail-in ballot, and drop off ballot, and all their votes were equally legitimate, with negligible fraud found anywhere.
> 
> If it is your point that Trump would have gotten some more votes if he had not maligned some of the voting options, you may be right, but there is no way to determine how many who might have voted for him didn't vote because they didn't trust one or another legitimate method of voting because Trump whined about them.
> 
> E.g.,
> *Trump Lost in Georgia after Depressing GOP Mail-In Vote*
> *Trump's Bad Advice for Mail-In Voters - FactCheck.org*​Mail-in ballots from Republicans off dramatically after Trump’s unfounded election fraud assertions​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mail-in ballots from Republicans off dramatically after Trump’s unfounded election fraud assertions
> 
> 
> Texas Republicans have largely abandoned voting by mail, a stark departure from when GOP voters used to cast mail-in ballots at a higher rate than Democrats....
> 
> 
> 
> www.dallasnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


I'm not sure he even knows what the point of his own OP is. But what it revealed, was his dishonesty.


----------



## BWK

schmidlap said:


> Since fraudulent voting is negligible as proven by scrupulous oversight, audits, and paper ballot recounts, efforts to constrict an American's options for voting are clearly calculated to impair _some_ Americans' right to vote.
> 
> Democracy has traditionally been recognized by_ both _political parties as being strengthened by participation in self-governance, and the citizenry has ben strongly encouraged to do so.
> 
> Why would one party suddenly contrive a purported need to erect barriers and reduce participation?
> 
> _Patriotism then:_
> View attachment 608623​_Now, the purportedly "less government" boys:_
> 
> View attachment 608624
> *"How can we erect a few more bureaucratic barriers?"
> 
> View attachment 608634
> "If I can wade through enough red tape, amass enough documentation,
> make three bus connections, and get it to the polling place before noon on Tuesday,
> I should only have to wait in line for a few hours in the sweltering sun
> without anyone being allowed to give me water."
> 
> 
> View attachment 608637
> "I vote by absentee ballot!
> No problem!"*
> 
> 
> ​


More black and brown people of course.


----------



## BWK

schmidlap said:


> Since fraudulent voting is negligible as proven by scrupulous oversight, audits, and paper ballot recounts, efforts to constrict an American's options for voting are clearly calculated to impair _some_ Americans' right to vote.
> 
> Democracy has traditionally been recognized by_ both _political parties as being strengthened by participation in self-governance, and the citizenry has ben strongly encouraged to do so.
> 
> Why would one party suddenly contrive a purported need to erect barriers and reduce participation?
> 
> _Patriotism then:_
> View attachment 608623​_Now, the purportedly "less government" boys:_
> 
> View attachment 608624
> *"How can we erect a few more bureaucratic barriers?"
> 
> View attachment 608634
> "If I can wade through enough red tape, amass enough documentation,
> make three bus connections, and get it to the polling place before noon on Tuesday,
> I should only have to wait in line for a few hours in the sweltering sun
> without anyone being allowed to give me water."
> 
> 
> View attachment 608637
> "I vote by absentee ballot!
> No problem!"*
> 
> 
> ​


This was great, and spot on.


----------



## Lastamender

BWK said:


> In your alternate universe perhaps.


You people would cheat in any universe.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> Poll closings are a great reason.


You stupid race baiting fat loser. That would impact both parties and it happened before the 2016 election too. You’re a fat lying fuck.









						Report: 1,688 Poll Closures ‘Divert’ U.S. Democracy - The Leadership Conference on Civil and Human Rights
					






					civilrights.org


----------



## schmidlap

BWK said:


> More black and brown people of course.


Obviously, since those eager to discriminate are eager to deny racism, and since nothing beyond minimal voter fraud has been detected anywhere - despite vigilant, bipartisan supervision and scrupulous authentication of ballots - the motivation _must_ be an unquenchable thirst for meaningless government bureaucracy.





*"MORE RED TAPE! MORE RED TAPE!"*​


----------



## BWK

Lastamender said:


> You people would cheat in any universe.


But not on planet earth.


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You stupid race baiting fat loser. That would impact both parties and it happened before the 2016 election too. You’re a fat lying fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Report: 1,688 Poll Closures ‘Divert’ U.S. Democracy - The Leadership Conference on Civil and Human Rights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> civilrights.org


Wrong! The closings were mostly in the south in minority areas. Try again.  Thanks for the link. It supports everything I have been saying.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> Wrong! The closings were mostly in the south in minority areas. Try again.  Thanks for the link. It supports everything I have been saying.


LOL

How do you explain VA 2021?


----------



## Quasar44

The illegitimate swine won because the election was fixed and hundreds of thousands of key votes fabricated 

Anyone who voted Xiden .you deserve to die


----------



## Faun

Quasar44 said:


> The illegitimate swine won because the election was fixed and hundreds of thousands of key votes fabricated
> 
> Anyone who voted Xiden .you deserve to die



_*Cheers!




*_


----------



## BWK

Quasar44 said:


> The illegitimate swine won because the election was fixed and hundreds of thousands of key votes fabricated
> 
> Anyone who voted Xiden .you deserve to die


Would that be before or after this proven lie of yours?


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> LOL
> 
> How do you explain VA 2021?


Northern suburbs and little to no closings.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> Northern suburbs and little to no closings.


Or maybe VA changed its rules. Go check it out.


----------



## rightnow909

Quasar44 said:


> The illegitimate swine won because the election was fixed and hundreds of thousands of key votes fabricated
> 
> Anyone who voted Xiden .you deserve to die


well, God would prefer they repent and get real and etc...

but... some can be forgiven for thinking that is not even possible anymore... sigh... 

they seem irredeemable, don't they?

But the thing is

Only God knows.... if someone is salvageable or not


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Or maybe VA changed its rules. Go check it out.


You check it out. Remember, you are the one with the mentally disturbed imaginary voter fraud


----------



## BWK

rightnow909 said:


> well, God would prefer they repent and get real and etc...
> 
> but... some can be forgiven for thinking that is not even possible anymore... sigh...
> 
> they seem irredeemable, don't they?
> 
> But the thing is
> 
> Only God knows.... if someone is salvageable or not


Zero evidence of voter fraud is not salvageable. You can't salvage what doesn't exist.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> You check it out. Remember, you are the one with the mentally disturbed imaginary voter fraud


Never did I say “voter fraud”

Another lie from the race baiting leftist


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Never did I say “voter fraud”
> 
> Another lie from the race baiting leftist


I didn't say you did. Maybe not in this thread. You don't need to say it. And no one needs to be reminded what the end game is here. The problem you have is that your side lost. Period! That's the issue. And folks like you are looking for an off ramp as a  scapegoat. In this case, it's absentee. 

As far as "voter fraud", find me one cultist on this board who hasn't claimed voter fraud.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> I didn't say you did. Maybe not in this thread. You don't need to say it. And no one needs to be reminded what the end game is here. The problem you have is that your side lost. Period! That's the issue. And folks like you are looking for an off ramp as a  scapegoat. In this case, it's absentee.
> 
> As far as "voter fraud", find me one cultist on this board who hasn't claimed voter fraud.


You did say it. Just own it.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> Remember, you are the one with the mentally disturbed imaginary voter fraud


“Never did I say voter fraud”…. BWK is an idiot. What did you say? It’s right there in black and white.


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You did say it. Just own it.


I'm sure I said it in other threads. If you want me to say you claim there was voter fraud in other threads, I'm more than happy to.

One other thing, your argument is childish and silly. You've maintained voter fraud, no telling how many times.


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> “Never did I say voter fraud”…. BWK is an idiot. What did you say? It’s right there in black and white.


Semantics is not your thing. I was reminding you of that from other threads.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> I'm sure I said it in other threads. If you want me to say you claim there was voter fraud in other threads, I'm more than happy to.
> 
> One other thing, your argument is childish and silly. You've maintained voter fraud, no telling how many times.


Nope you said it TO ME....LOL

Cowardly liar


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> Semantics is not your thing. I was reminding you of that from other threads.


You said it


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Nope you said it TO ME....LOL
> 
> Cowardly liar


I was referring to other threads. You act like a child buddy. What is wrong with you?


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You said it


*Remember, you are the one with the mentally disturbed imaginary voter fraud  *That's referring to other threads you childish idiot.


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You said it


Damn son, how old are you? LOL! You aren't here to debate, you are here to make a fool of yourself and act immature.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> I was referring to other threads. You act like a child buddy. What is wrong with you?


Look at your post. Where does it say “other threads”


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> *Remember, you are the one with the mentally disturbed imaginary voter fraud  *That's referring to other threads you childish idiot.


What other threads? LOL


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> Damn son, how old are you? LOL! You aren't here to debate, you are here to make a fool of yourself and act immature.


Take responsibility


----------



## dblack

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Not that there is anything wrong with that....still very interesting.
> 
> *If we had data for all 50 states, we would likely see Trump winning the Election Day vote in almost all of them and Biden winning the absentee vote in almost all of them.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Absentee Voting Looked Like In All 50 States
> 
> 
> It was historically popular -- and historically Democratic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fivethirtyeight.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 602454


It makes sense. Democrats were taking the pandemic more seriously, and were therefore more likely to vote by mail. This was discussed, and expected, by most people paying any attention.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

dblack said:


> It makes sense. Democrats were taking the pandemic more seriously, and were therefore more likely to vote by mail. This was discussed, and expected, by most people paying any attention.


Really? So only the Republicans were brave? It’s possible but really tough to believe that most Democrats are sissies.






						Conclusive Evidence Showing Fulton 2020 Election Results Were Electronically Manipulated
					

From a GA. paper. These are facts, not conspiracy. Do not move this to conspiracy until these facts are debunked. And not with old claims by corrupt officials and politicians of any party.  ATLANTA, March 7, 2022 – VoterGA announced at a press conference today a 15-point analysis that documents...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Look at your post. Where does it say “other threads”


Wow, how old are you? Your behavior is like that of a smart ass kid. So juvenile.


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Really? So only the Republicans were brave? It’s possible but really tough to believe that most Democrats are sissies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conclusive Evidence Showing Fulton 2020 Election Results Were Electronically Manipulated
> 
> 
> From a GA. paper. These are facts, not conspiracy. Do not move this to conspiracy until these facts are debunked. And not with old claims by corrupt officials and politicians of any party.  ATLANTA, March 7, 2022 – VoterGA announced at a press conference today a 15-point analysis that documents...
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com


Definitely a pattern here folks. He responds like a smart ass kid, but without the brain power.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> Wow, how old are you? Your behavior is like that of a smart ass kid. So juvenile.


You’re the one lying. Not I.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> Definitely a pattern here folks. He responds like a smart ass kid, but without the brain power.


You accused me of something where you have zero proof then try to dance around it. But I am the “child”. You’re a defect.


----------



## dblack

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Really? So only the Republicans were brave? It’s possible but really tough to believe that most Democrats are sissies.


Yes. Being cautious about a pandemic is being a "sissy", being reckless is "brave".  

Playground politics at its best!


AzogtheDefiler said:


> Conclusive Evidence Showing Fulton 2020 Election Results Were Electronically Manipulated
> 
> 
> From a GA. paper. These are facts, not conspiracy. Do not move this to conspiracy until these facts are debunked. And not with old claims by corrupt officials and politicians of any party.  ATLANTA, March 7, 2022 – VoterGA announced at a press conference today a 15-point analysis that documents...
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com


*sigh*

Keep clinging.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

dblack said:


> Yes. Being cautious about a pandemic is being a "sissy", being reckless is "brave".
> 
> Playground politics at its best!
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> Keep clinging.


Its less about politics and more about the fact that COVID was overblown. The CDC changed its stance multiple times. Vaccines DID NOT prevent spread. Most still got some sort of variant. Very few died on a percentage basis and those that did were mostly old and unhealthy. The optics are bad. I am not clinging to anything. Whether there was "fraud" tough to tell. But bad optics are alive and well. You are usually logical how do you not see that?


----------



## dblack

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Its less about politics and more about the fact that COVID was overblown. The CDC changed its stance multiple times. Vaccines DID NOT prevent spread. Most still got some sort of variant. Very few died on a percentage basis and those that did were mostly old and unhealthy. The optics are bad. I am not clinging to anything. Whether there was "fraud" tough to tell. But bad optics are alive and well. You are usually logical how do you not see that?


Sure man. Just like collusion with the Russians is the only reason Trump won. Anything but admit your party fucked up. We don't do that in American politics. We don't learn from our mistakes. We don't even admit we make them. Stay the course! LO2E FTW!!!


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Its less about politics and more about the fact that COVID was overblown. The CDC changed its stance multiple times. Vaccines DID NOT prevent spread. Most still got some sort of variant. Very few died on a percentage basis and those that did were mostly old and unhealthy. The optics are bad. I am not clinging to anything. Whether there was "fraud" tough to tell. But bad optics are alive and well. You are usually logical how do you not see that?



LOL

Always the retard, eh, GayShortBus?

237K were dead in the U.S., 3rd leading cause of death. 1.2 million worldwide. But to the brain-dead, that was _"overblown."_


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

dblack said:


> Sure man. Just like collusion with the Russians is the only reason Trump won. Anything but admit your party fucked up. We don't do that in American politics. We don't learn from our mistakes. We don't even admit we make them. Stay the course! LO2E FTW!!!


I am not saying any party fucked up. This is pointless. Optics are bad when the majority of votes are absentee ballots. They should be the exception not the norm. Just my two cents.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Always the retard, eh, GayShortBus?
> 
> 237K were dead in the U.S., 3rd leading cause of death. 1.2 million worldwide. But to the brain-dead, that was _"overblown."_


99.4% survival rate, you fat fuck. But you do you. How many more died due to lack of medical diagnosis, mental health issues and such? Fido.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> 99.4% survival rate, you fat fuck. But you do you. How many more died due to lack of medical diagnosis, mental health issues and such? Fido.



So what, GayShortBus?

3rd leading cause of death in the U.S.. The dangers and the social distancing were not overblown. You're beyond deranged.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> So what, GayShortBus?
> 
> 3rd leading cause of death in the U.S.. The dangers and the social distancing were not overblown. You're beyond deranged.


Ye and the vast majority were old and ill. The others could have voted in person, Fido. I know you're an old fat fuck coward. So in 2024 with COVID firmly behind us, would you agree that most votes should be in person? Yes or no, lapdog. 

You're suck a fucking coward

74% of deaths were those 65+
93% of deaths were those 50+

But EVERYONE had to vote absentee. LOL


----------



## dblack

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I am not saying any party fucked up.


I know. You're saying the result was the product of a conspiracy. That the Democrats were clever enough to pull off a nationwide fraud to steal an election. Don't you think it's far more likely that both parties are just inept? This is what LO2E buys us. Lesser. And lesser.


AzogtheDefiler said:


> This is pointless. Optics are bad when the majority of votes are absentee ballots. They should be the exception not the norm. Just my two cents.


"Optics" means you don't have anything, other than a hunch and your desperate desire to deny the results of the election. Exactly the same kind of nothingburger that Democrats clung to for four years.

Here's a thought - rather than embarrass ourselves with denial and fantasy, how about we focus on building real consensus, offering platforms that most people can support, policies that don't offend half the nation, and leaders who will inspire us, instead of just "owning" the other side?


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Ye and the vast majority were old and ill. The others could have voted in person, Fido. I know you're an old fat fuck coward. So in 2024 with COVID firmly behind us, would you agree that most votes should be in person? Yes or no, lapdog.
> 
> You're suck a fucking coward
> 
> 74% of deaths were those 65+
> 93% of deaths were those 50+
> 
> But EVERYONE had to vote absentee. LOL



So the other 25% of the voting population had nothing to worry about, right, mental case?

As far as 2024, yes, we have vaccines now. You should know this without me having to inform you.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> So the other 25% of the voting population had nothing to worry about, right, mental case?
> 
> As far as 2024, yes, we have vaccines now. You should know this without me having to inform you.


Vaccines don't stop the spread, Fido. Many still voted in person sans the cowards like you.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Vaccines don't stop the spread, Fido. Many still voted in person sans the cowards like you.



I didn't say they stop the spread, retard.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> I didn't say they stop the spread, retard.


Then why mention vaccines at all, FIdo? LOL

Cowardly lapdog.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Then why mention vaccines at all, FIdo? LOL
> 
> Cowardly lapdog.



Holyfuckingshit!  

GayShortBus, because there are benefits to getting the vaccine.

Are you ever not a retard?

Ever???


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> Holyfuckingshit!
> 
> GayShortBus, because there are benefits to getting the vaccine.
> 
> Are you ever not a retard?
> 
> Ever???


93% who died were 50+ and 74% were 65+. And vaccines don't stop the spread. What are the benefits for those under 50? Under 30? Under 10? LOL

Trust the Science, cowardly lapdog. Vaccines help those who catch and are compromised and those should get it. Just as someone with a bad heart should not eat fatty foods. Healthy people, may indulge. We should not broad brush vaccines. Why? THEY DO NOT PREVENT SPREAD.

Do you understand, Fido? You cowardly lapdog.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

dblack said:


> I know. You're saying the result was the product of a conspiracy. That the Democrats were clever enough to pull off a nationwide fraud to steal an election. Don't you think it's far more likely that both parties are just inept? This is what LO2E buys us. Lesser. And lesser.
> 
> "Optics" means you don't have anything, other than a hunch and your desperate desire to deny the results of the election. Exactly the same kind of nothingburger that Democrats clung to for four years.
> 
> Here's a thought - rather than embarrass ourselves with denial and fantasy, how about we focus on building real consensus, offering platforms that most people can support, policies that don't offend half the nation, and leaders who will inspire us, instead of just "owning" the other side?


Nope optics means exactly what I said. How about we just have fair elections where people go IN PERSON unless they have a legitimate reason they cannot and present an ID. Those optics are good and this whole rhetoric dies down. But for some reason people believe thats racist. LOL


----------



## dblack

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Nope optics means exactly what I said. How about we just have fair elections where people go IN PERSON unless they have a legitimate reason they cannot and present an ID.


Because it's a stupid concession to paranoia and denial. All because that whiney piece of shit can't accept defeat. It doesn't mean we have to structure our elections around his weak-assed excuses. Or those of his followers.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> 93% who died were 50+ and 74% were 65+. And vaccines don't stop the spread. What are the benefits for those under 50? Under 30? Under 10? LOL
> 
> Trust the Science, cowardly lapdog. Vaccines help those who catch and are compromised and those should get it. Just as someone with a bad heart should not eat fatty foods. Healthy people, may indulge. We should not broad brush vaccines. Why? THEY DO NOT PREVENT SPREAD.
> 
> Do you understand, Fido? You cowardly lapdog.



LOL

Slobbers the retard who doesn't know of the benefits of the vaccines.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Nope optics means exactly what I said. How about we just have fair elections where people go IN PERSON unless they have a legitimate reason they cannot and present an ID. Those optics are good and this whole rhetoric dies down. But for some reason people believe thats racist. LOL



GayShortBus, the 2020 election was a fair election. You're just pissed because your guy lost.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Slobbers the retard who doesn't know of the benefits of the vaccines.


I explained it in my post. What benefits are the vaccines for HS kids? LOL

Trust the science, cowardly lapdog


----------



## schmidlap

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Not that there is anything wrong with that....still very interesting.
> 
> *If we had data for all 50 states, we would likely see Trump winning the Election Day vote in almost all of them and Biden winning the absentee vote in almost all of them.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Absentee Voting Looked Like In All 50 States
> 
> 
> It was historically popular -- and historically Democratic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fivethirtyeight.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 602454


How many excuses can the Loser's disgruntled losers contrive for his losing?

Nearly three million more Americans voted against him than for him in 2016. He was assigned consistently, relentlessly negative numbers throughout his four years. Predictably, over seven million more Americans, having endured the experience, voted to dump him at their first opportunity.

There is _nothing _surprising about the result in what the Loser's election security expert called _"the most secure election in the nation’s history."  _Over a year later, not even the most fanatical hyper-partisan malcontent has contrived _any_ evidence that suggests otherwise, in any legal venue, anywhere in America, where credible_ evidence_ is demanded.

One can cite factoids such as a larger share of voters age 65 and over voting nontraditionally (77.7%) than those in younger age groups (69.7% or less) but that in no way makes the votes of the elderly somehow suspect.

*








						Majority of Voters Used Nontraditional Methods to Cast Ballots in 2020
					

New data from the Current Population Survey’s voting supplement examine voting methods in 2020 and changes from 2016 at the national and state levels.




					www.census.gov
				



*


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> GayShortBus, the 2020 election was a fair election. You're just pissed because your guy lost.


It may have been fair. But the optics are bad. The fact that you can’t see that is mind boggling but you’re a fat cowardly idiot lapdog. You admitted you were scared of COVID19. Poor fat fuck Fido.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I explained it in my post. What benefits are the vaccines for HS kids? LOL
> 
> Trust the science, cowardly lapdog



GayShortBus, not many high school kids are even old enough to vote.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> GayShortBus, not many high school kids are even old enough to vote.


25% are. What benefits at vaccines for college kids? LOL

We just broad brushed them and Biden said they stop the spread. They don’t. Right Fat Fuck, Fido?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

schmidlap said:


> How many excuses can the Loser's disgruntled losers contrive for his losing?
> 
> Nearly three million more Americans voted against him than for him in 2016. He was assigned consistently, relentlessly negative numbers throughout his four years. Predictably, over seven million more Americans, having endured the experience, voted to dump him at their first opportunity.
> 
> There is _nothing _surprising about the result in what the Loser's election security expert called _"the most secure election in the nation’s history."  _Over a year later, not even the most fanatical hyper-partisan malcontent has contrived _any_ evidence that suggests otherwise, in any legal venue, anywhere in America, where credible_ evidence_ is demanded.
> 
> One can cite factoids such as a larger share of voters age 65 and over voting nontraditionally (77.7%) than those in younger age groups (69.7% or less) but that in no way makes the votes of the elderly somehow suspect.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Majority of Voters Used Nontraditional Methods to Cast Ballots in 2020
> 
> 
> New data from the Current Population Survey’s voting supplement examine voting methods in 2020 and changes from 2016 at the national and state levels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.census.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You again ? You already opined. Dementia must suck. Ha ha ha ha ha. What part of my OP was inaccurate?


----------



## Billy_Bob

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Not that there is anything wrong with that....still very interesting.
> 
> *If we had data for all 50 states, we would likely see Trump winning the Election Day vote in almost all of them and Biden winning the absentee vote in almost all of them.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Absentee Voting Looked Like In All 50 States
> 
> 
> It was historically popular -- and historically Democratic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fivethirtyeight.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 602454


Clear evidence that ballot box stuffing was rampant.  Now you know why they want unfettered ballots to use.  No signature required and their people can collect up the millions of duplicate ballots to fill out and stuff the box with.   When the demographics flip and no longer fit the statistical norm seen in voting, you have a cheating problem.  In 7 states there are 12 million ballots that are in question as not being legitimate.  Democrats do not see a problem... that tells you everything you need to know about who is cheating. You can bet money that if they lost due to this they would be screaming bloody murder.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Billy_Bob said:


> Clear evidence that ballot box stuffing was rampant.  Now you know why they want unfettered ballots to use.  No signature required and their people can collect up the millions of duplicate ballots to fill out and stuff the box with.   When the demographics flip and no longer fit the statistical norm seen in voting, you have a cheating problem.  In 7 states there are 12 million ballots that are in question as not being legitimate.  Democrats do not see a problem... that tells you everything you need to know about who is cheating.


What part of my OP was not factual?


----------



## Billy_Bob

AzogtheDefiler said:


> What part of my OP was not factual?


Nothing...  That is my point.  They are defending the indefensible.  I was supporting your position with evidence that has been found recently. The statistical numbers support that ballot box stuffing was occurring.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> 25% are. What benefits at vaccines for college kids? LOL
> 
> We just broad brushed them and Biden said they stop the spread. They don’t. Right Fat Fuck, Fido?



Oh look, after making a complete fool of himself over high school students, GayShortBus switches to college students.

Moron, most voting college students are away at school and vote by mail.

Another swing and a miss for ya, GayShortBus.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Billy_Bob said:


> Nothing...  That is my point.  They are defending the indefensible.  I was supporting your position with evidence that has been found recently. The statistical numbers support that ballot box stuffing was occurring.


OK thanks


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> What part of my OP was not factual?



LOLOL

He was agreeing with you, GayShortBus.

Are you ever not a retard?

Ever???


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> Oh look, after making a complete fool of himself over high school students, GayShortBus switches to college students.
> 
> Moron, most voting college students are away at school and vote by mail.
> 
> Another swing and a miss for ya, GayShortBus.


“Most”? Really? OK

LOL so most even vote? Again, did Biden say that the vaccines stop the spread? Yes or no? Cowardly lapdog. Answer the question, Fido.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> He was agreeing with you, GayShortBus.
> 
> Are you ever not a retard?
> 
> Ever???


I asked simple question. Why does that trigger you, cowardly lapdog? Fido, your obsession with me is fantastic. Go fetch. With each post in this thread you prove that you’re a loyal lapdog. Albeit a cowardly one.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> “Most”? Really? OK
> 
> LOL so most even vote? Again, did Biden say that the vaccines stop the spread? Yes or no? Cowardly lapdog. Answer the question, Fido.



LOL

Holyfuckingshit! 

Do you even know you're a fucking retard, GayShortBus??

I didn't say most college students vote.


----------



## schmidlap

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Dementia must suck. Ha ha ha ha ha.


I wouldn't know, but contending with the delusion that one won an election _"in a landslide!"_ when all rational folks recognize that you _lost_ does seem to consign one to wallow in grievance, vendetta, and pathetic self-pity.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I asked simple question. Why does that trigger you, cowardly lapdog? Fido, your obsession with me is fantastic. Go fetch. With each post in this thread you prove that you’re a loyal lapdog. Albeit a cowardly one.



You challenged someone who agreed with you because you're a short bus passenger and didn't realize he was agreeing with you.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Holyfuckingshit!
> 
> Do you even know you're a fucking retard, GayShortBus??
> 
> I didn't say most college students vote.


Cowardly lapdog. Why aren’t you answering my question? Fido. Stop being a coward.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

schmidlap said:


> I wouldn't know, but contending with the delusion that one won an election _"in a landslide!"_ when all rational folks recognize that you _lost_ does seem to consign one to wallow in grievance, vendetta, and pathetic self-pity.


We already discussed this. So you do have dementia. What part of my OP was not factual?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> You challenged someone who agreed with you because you're a short bus passenger and didn't realize he was agreeing with you.


Asking a question is a challenge? Where was the “challenge”? Be specific. I am challenging you to tell me why Biden said vaccines stop the spread when they don’t. You’re a cowardly lapdog. And a liar, Fido.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Cowardly lapdog. Why aren’t you answering my question? Fido. Stop being a coward.



My bad, I was still laughing at you for being such a moron, you actually thought I said most college students vote.

The answer to your question is Biden did say that. He lied.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> My bad, I was still laughing at you for being such a moron, you actually thought I said most college students vote.
> 
> The answer to your question is Biden did say that. He lied.


So he sucks and is a liar. And you voted for him. Those are some great optics. So if vaccines don’t stop the spread why did you mention them when it comes to voting? You’re one deranged coward. You likely wear a mask while driving alone in the car. Pathetic cowardly lapdog you are, Fido.


----------



## schmidlap

AzogtheDefiler said:


> We already discussed this. So you do have dementia. What part of my OP was not factual?


Please try to focus on the topic, and honestly address a relevant question:

Do you believe that more elderly Americans cast fraudulent votes than younger Americans because more voted by mail-in ballots?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

schmidlap said:


> Please try to focus on the topic, and honestly address a relevant question:
> 
> Do you believe that more elderly Americans cast fraudulent votes than younger Americans because more voted by mail-in ballots?


You answer my question. I have No proof that anyone cast fraudulent votes. My thread isn’t about fraud.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asking a question is a challenge? Where was the “challenge”? Be specific. I am challenging you to tell me why Biden said vaccines stop the spread when they don’t. You’re a cowardly lapdog. And a liar, Fido.



Holyfuckingshit, are you ever not a retard, GayShortBus???


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> So he sucks and is a liar. And you voted for him. Those are some great optics. So if vaccines don’t stop the spread why did you mention them when it comes to voting? You’re one deranged coward. You likely wear a mask while driving alone in the car. Pathetic cowardly lapdog you are, Fido.



Trump sucks and he too lied. Yet you voted for him.

And I mentioned the vaccines for the benefits they offer.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You answer my question. I have No proof that anyone cast fraudulent votes. My thread isn’t about fraud.



If there was no fraud, what was unfair about the election?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> Holyfuckingshit, are you ever not a retard, GayShortBus???
> 
> View attachment 613530


I am not challenging a legality. LOL. So if I ask my daughter “Did you finish your homework” it means I am challenging her? You’re a fucking idiot. Cowardly lapdog your own copy and paste gives you an example and it ain’t what I said.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> Trump sucks and he too lied. Yet you voted for him.
> 
> And I mentioned the vaccines for the benefits they offer.


I do not believe he sucks. You do. You voted for someone YOU and I agree sucks. Therein lies the difference, Fido. Are you ever not a fucking moron? Cowardly lapdog.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> If there was no fraud, what was unfair about the election?


When did I say it was “unfair”? Fido, you need to learn to read. Cowardly lapdog. And I did not say there was “no fraud”. I said There is no proof of rampant fraud. You’re still a coward who voted by mail.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I am not challenging a legality. LOL. So if I ask my daughter “Did you finish your homework” it means I am challenging her? You’re a fucking idiot. Cowardly lapdog your own copy and paste gives you an example and it ain’t what I said.



Retard, a challenge need not be a legal challenge to be a challenge.

I posted a definition of "challenge" and it's asking someone to prove something is not factual -- which is exactly what you did.

Try rubbing your only two remaining brain cells together to see if you can get a spark.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> Retard, a challenge need not be a legal challenge to be a challenge.
> 
> I posted a definition of "challenge" and it's asking someone to prove something is not factual -- which is exactly what you did.
> 
> Try rubbing your only two remaining brain cells together to see if you can get a spark.


So in my example am I “challenging” my daughter? LOL

Come on cowardly lapdog. Answer the question.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I do not believe he sucks. You do. You voted for someone YOU and I agree sucks. Therein lies the difference, Fido. Are you ever not a fucking moron? Cowardly lapdog.



So? I believe he sucks less than Trump. A philosophy even you espoused when you approved of voting for the lesser of two evils.


----------



## schmidlap

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You answer my question. I have No proof that anyone cast fraudulent votes. My thread isn’t about fraud.



If you can document any cases of fraud in the 2020 election, you should pursue them via the proper legal channels available to you.

You might also wish to enlighten Trump's Republican cybersecurity election expert who declared 2020 the most secure election in U.S. history, as well as all the Republican governors, Republican secretaries of state and other Republican election officials who certified their states' results, and all the Republican judges who rejected election appeals, as well as all auditors who reviewed the tabulations and confirmed them.

Don't just sit on what _you_ know when there are so many whom you could enlighten.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> So? I believe he sucks less than Trump. A philosophy even you espoused when you approved of voting for the lesser of two evils.


You voted for someone who sucks and is a liar. Great choice, cowardly lapdog. You also voted by mail as you’re a coward. What else you got, Fido? You’ve utterly embarrassed yourself. Again.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

schmidlap said:


> If you can document any cases of fraud in the 2020 election, you should pursue them via the proper legal channels available to you.
> 
> You might also wish to enlighten Trump's Republican cybersecurity election expert who declared 2020 the most secure election in U.S. history, as well as all the Republican governors, Republican secretaries of state and other republican election officials who certified their states' results, and all the Republican judges who rejected election appeals, as well as all auditors who reviewed the tabulations and confirmed them.
> 
> _Don't just sit on what you know when there are so _many whom you could enlighten.


So you didn’t read what I posted. You’re trolling. Thanks.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> So in my example am I “challenging” my daughter? LOL
> 
> Come on cowardly lapdog. Answer the question.



I have no idea about you and your daughter, GayShortBus, she is irrelevant to this. You asked someone to show what's not factual about your OP. That's a _"query as to the truth of something."_


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> So you didn’t read what I posted. You’re trolling. Thanks.



You don't read your own posts. Does that mean you're trolling?



AzogtheDefiler said:


> How about we just have fair elections...


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> I have no idea about you and your daughter, GayShortBus, she is irrelevant to this. You asked someone to show what's not factual about your OP. That's a _"query as to the truth of something."_


Not irrelevant. Answer the question. If I ask my daughter "Did you do your homework" am I challenging her? In your example its legality. Says so in black and white.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> You don't read your own posts. Does that mean you're trolling?
> 
> ​


What is wrong with having fair elections? You want to have unfair elections? LOL


----------



## dblack

Faun said:


> So? I believe he sucks less than Trump. A philosophy even you espoused when you approved of voting for the lesser of two evils.


And that's the real problem we're dancing around. Lesser and lesser and lesser.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

dblack said:


> And that's the real problem we're dancing around. Lesser and lesser and lesser.


We ve hit rock bottom with Joe Biden


----------



## BWK

schmidlap said:


> If you can document any cases of fraud in the 2020 election, you should pursue them via the proper legal channels available to you.
> 
> You might also wish to enlighten Trump's Republican cybersecurity election expert who declared 2020 the most secure election in U.S. history, as well as all the Republican governors, Republican secretaries of state and other Republican election officials who certified their states' results, and all the Republican judges who rejected election appeals, as well as all auditors who reviewed the tabulations and confirmed them.
> 
> Don't just sit on what _you_ know when there are so many whom you could enlighten.


He created this thread for the sake of being nonsensical.


----------



## Colin norris

skye said:


> Biden won because he and all the demrats thugs stole the election.
> 
> That's why, and in many  more ways than one.


Of course they did those naughty scallywags.  
You had already popped the champagne and suddenly the real votes appeared. The ones you thought had been aleady counted. 

It was stolen and no amount of thinking it was will prove that. You will go to your grave believing a lie because Trump told you.


----------



## schmidlap

BWK said:


> He created this thread for the sake of being nonsensical.


Biden won because 7,216,154 more Americans cast certified votes for him, resulting in his 306-232 electoral vote victory (a margin the Loser had called a _"Landslide!") _after all recounts, audits, and court challenges_ (and a goon attack on Congress) _had failed to alter the verdict of the American people.

Whether we fantasize that the President won because of the method of voting that Trump and his family chose, or because too many Black Americans voted, or too many female Americans, or too many college professors, or too many Asian Americans, or too many beekeepers, is irrelevant because the President won when all eligible voters had voted legally, and their states' electoral votes were certified by Congress.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Biden won only because of lazy people voting for him. You get what you vote for....


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> He created this thread for the sake of being nonsensical.


What part of my OP was not factual? LOL

You're such a pathetic perpetual victim.


----------



## dblack

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Biden won only because of lazy people voting for him. You get what you vote for....


??? So, according to you, people who vote by mail are lazy?

That's ridiculous, of course. Lot's of reason to vote by mail - arguably it's more trouble that going in person. But even at that, are you saying lazy people shouldn't be allowed to vote?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

dblack said:


> ??? So, according to you, people who vote by mail are lazy?
> 
> That's ridiculous, of course. Lot's of reason to vote by mail - arguably it's more trouble that going in person. But even at that, are you saying lazy people shouldn't be allowed to vote?


Those who have a legitimate reason are not lazy. The rest are lazy. Correct.


----------



## dblack

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Those who have a legitimate reason are not lazy. The rest are lazy. Correct.



Whatever. You'd really do yourself, an everyone else, a huge favor by focusing on how Republicans can produce a candidate worth voting for next time around. That would be a much more productive use of time than jerking off to the #StopTheSteal nonsense.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

dblack said:


> Whatever. You'd really do yourself, an everyone else, a favor by focusing on how Republicans can produce a candidate worth voting for next time around. That would be a much more productive use of time than jerking off to the #StopTheSteal nonsense.


#1) I never said it was stolen
#2) I am an Independent, like yourself
#3) Don't talk down to me. You sound like a deranged leftist. Chill.


----------



## dblack

AzogtheDefiler said:


> #1) I never said it was stolen
> #2) I am an Independent, like yourself
> #3) Don't talk down to me. You sound like a deranged leftist. Chill.


I'm not talking down to you. I wouldn't be offering heartfelt advice, I wouldn't expect better, if I didn't respect you and your opinion. I just don't get the fixation on voter fraud.

I'm all for modernizing and improving our elections. But from what I see, the ONLY impetus for that, for most of the people yelling about it, is the conviction that Trump was "cheated". And their only goal is to change the rules to favor their party. None of these nitwits screaming about a "stolen election" gave a shit about voter fraud until Trump latched onto it as his excuse for losing.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

dblack said:


> I'm not talking down to you. I wouldn't be offering heartfelt advice, I wouldn't expect better, if I didn't respect you and your opinion. I just don't get the fixation on voter fraud.
> 
> I'm all for modernizing and improving our elections. But from what I see, the ONLY impetus for that, for most of the people yelling about it, is the conviction that Trump was "cheated". And their only goal is to change the rules to favor their party. None of these nitwits screaming about a "stolen election" gave a shit about voter fraud until Trump latched onto it as his excuse for losing.


It is less about fraud and more about optics in my view. We have yet to perfect absentee voting so fix the optics so both sides may stop debating "fraud". It looks bad. That is all I am saying. I have zero proof there was fraud to an extent that would sway the election.


----------



## dblack

AzogtheDefiler said:


> It is less about fraud and more about optics in my view. We have yet to perfect absentee voting so fix the optics so both sides may stop debating "fraud". It looks bad. That is all I am saying. I have zero proof there was fraud to an extent that would sway the election.


I guess what I'm saying is that it only looks bad to people who are upset because Biden won instead of Trump. And I don't really think you could make it look "good" for them. In truth, they aren't concerned about fraud. They just want their guy to win.

In my view, the only potentially valid complaint Trump has is that many election rules and procedures were changed up ad hoc to address the pandemic. It's _possible_ that those changes favored Democrats. And it's _possible _that the changes were enough to sway the election. Not because they facilitated fraud, but because they made it easier for some people to vote. But I don't think that's a very compelling narrative because a) it wasn't just Democrats involved in changing the rules and b) the pandemic also made it _harder_ for many people to vote. The rules were changed, nominally, to address that.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

dblack said:


> I guess what I'm saying is that it only looks bad to people who are upset because Biden won instead of Trump. And I don't really think you could make it look "good" for them. In truth, they aren't concerned about fraud. They just want their guy to win.
> 
> In my view, the only potentially valid complaint Trump has is that many election rules and procedures were changed up ad hoc to address the pandemic. It's _possible_ that those changes favored Democrats. And it's _possible _that the changes were enough to sway the election. Not because they facilitated fraud, but because they made it easier for some people to vote. But I don't think that's a very compelling narrative because a) it wasn't just Democrats involved in changing the rules and b) the pandemic also made it _harder_ for many people to vote. The rules were changed, nominally, to address that.


That is MY POINT. Both sides could have taken advantage. If I have my parents living with me and my daughter turns 18 and I have my wife. Let's say those four never vote. Now I can vote by mail w/o a valid reason as to why I cannot vote in person. I go to all four and state, sign this ballot and vote the way I did since you don't care anyway. They do and my vote now counts as five. Is it fraud? No. But since they are too lazy or don't care to vote and would not have voted in person, I just voted 5x basically and it could have been for Trump, hence he got like 10mil more votes. I just dislike these optics.


----------



## schmidlap

AzogtheDefiler said:


> *Biden won in 2020 because of the...*​


... certification by all 50 states and the District of Columbia of the votes of 155,485,078 qualified Americans, without prejudice as to whichever legitimate method of voting they chose. (Donald Trump's mail-in ballot was as valid as any fellow citizen's who had waited hours in a line at a polling place.) 306 - 232​
Trump had voted by mail earlier. On Monday, Aug. 17, the Palm Beach County Elections Office reported that it had received* a mail-in ballot from the president*, as well as from first lady Melania Trump in the Florida primary election. Trump had no problem with taking advantage of the mail-in method himself.

Regardless of whichever legitimate method an Americans chose to vote, all states - with the exceptions of  Louisiana, Georgia, South Carolina, New Jersey, and Delaware - use paper ballots, at least as a back-up, to allow for recounts and audits to insure accuracy.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

schmidlap said:


> ... certification by all 50 states and the District of Columbia of the votes of 155,485,078 qualified Americans, without prejudice as to whichever legitimate method of voting they chose. (Donald Trump's mail-in ballot was as valid as any fellow citizen's who had waited hours in a line at a polling place.) 306 - 232​
> Trump had voted by mail earlier. On Monday, Aug. 17, the Palm Beach County Elections Office reported that it had received* a mail-in ballot from the president*, as well as from first lady Melania Trump in the Florida primary election. Trump had no problem with taking advantage of the mail-in method himself.
> 
> Regardless of whichever legitimate method an Americans chose to vote, all states - with the exceptions of  Louisiana, Georgia, South Carolina, New Jersey, and Delaware - use paper ballots, at least as a back-up, to allow for recounts and audits to insure accuracy.


He won because of the absentee vote. Correct.


----------



## schmidlap

AzogtheDefiler said:


> He won because of the absentee vote. Correct.


No, the President was elected based upon _all_ valid votes, certified by every state and D.C.

The fact that a higher percentage of Americans over 65 opted to vote by mail than did younger demographics was irrelevant to his victory.

Would anyone had voted differently if he had voted by an alternative method?  There is no reason to pretend that.

One might claim, "If the college-educated had not been allowed to vote, Biden would have lost!", but such "what if" scenarios are silly.
_All _valid votes in each state determine the allocation of the state's electoral votes.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

schmidlap said:


> No, the President was elected based upon _all_ valid votes, certified by every state and D.C.
> 
> The fact that a higher percentage of Americans over 65 opted to vote by mail than did younger demographics was irrelevant to his victory.
> 
> Would anyone had voted differently if he had voted by an alternative method?  There is no reason to pretend that.
> 
> One might claim, "If the college-educated had not been allowed to vote, Biden would have lost!", but such "what if" scenarios are silly.
> _All _valid votes in each state determine the allocation of the state's electoral votes.


Absentee votes are valid votes. He won because of the absentee vote.


----------



## otto105

skye said:


> Biden won because he and all the demrats thugs stole the election.
> 
> That's why, and in many  more ways than one.


They won because they had more votes.


----------



## schmidlap

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Absentee votes are valid votes. He won because of the absentee vote.


All votes count equally. 

The President was elected based upon _all_ valid votes.

_All _valid votes in each state determine the allocation of the state's electoral votes.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

schmidlap said:


> All votes count equally.
> 
> The President was elected based upon _all_ valid votes.
> 
> _All _valid votes in each state determine the allocation of the state's electoral votes.


He won because of the absentee vote. We agree.


----------



## Lastamender

schmidlap said:


> All votes count equally.
> 
> The President was elected based upon _all_ valid votes.
> 
> _All _valid votes in each state determine the allocation of the state's electoral votes.


Not illegal votes. 92,000 in WI.


----------



## schmidlap

AzogtheDefiler said:


> He won because of the absentee vote. We agree.


I'm glad that you agree that the President won because of the totals of all valid votes in each state, regardless of the age, race,  gender,  educational attainment, or any other characteristic of the voter. Each vote is equal to every other vote.


----------



## Lastamender

schmidlap said:


> I'm glad that you agree that the President won because of the totals of all valid votes in each state, regardless of the age, race,  gender,  educational attainment, or any other characteristic of the voter. Each vote is equal to every other vote.


Regardless of age? Are you really as stupid as you sound? A rhetorical question, no need to reply.


----------



## schmidlap

Lastamender said:


> Not illegal votes. 92,000 in WI.


Not even the most fanatical Trump bum kisser is challenging the Wisconsin vote in any legal venue.

A fake report had claimed that there was 100% turnout in 12 Racine County nursing homes, 30 Milwaukee County nursing homes and 24 Dane County nursing homes, but the fake report failed to identify any of those 66 nursing homes, or where exactly the data came from, or provide any substantiating documents or evidence to support the claims. 

It's just one more lie that the blowhard Cry Baby Loser pulled out of his butt to dazzle his cult.

Legitimate challenges, on the other hand, demand credible evidence. The weird worship of one dude is not exempt from normal evidentiary requirement.
Wisconsin election recount confirms Biden’s win over Trump​
November 29, 2020​​Wisconsin finished a recount of its presidential results on Sunday, confirming Democrat Joe Biden’s victory over President Donald Trump in the key battleground state.​
The recount, paid for by Trump,_ increased_ Biden’s winning margin by 87 votes.


----------



## Lastamender

schmidlap said:


> Not even the most fanatical Trump bum kisser is challenging the Wisconsin vote in any legal venue.
> 
> A fake report had claimed that there was 100% turnout in 12 Racine County nursing homes, 30 Milwaukee County nursing homes and 24 Dane County nursing homes, but the fake report failed to identify any of those 66 nursing homes, or where exactly the data came from, or provide any substantiating documents or evidence to support the claims.
> 
> It's just one more lie that the blowhard Cry Baby Loser pulled out of his butt to dazzle his cult.
> 
> Legitimate challenges, on the other hand, demand credible evidence. The weird worship of one dude is not exempt from normal evidentiary requirement.
> Wisconsin election recount confirms Biden’s win over Trump​
> November 29, 2020​​Wisconsin finished a recount of its presidential results on Sunday, confirming Democrat Joe Biden’s victory over President Donald Trump in the key battleground state.​
> The recount, paid for by Trump,_ increased_ Biden’s winning margin by 87 votes.


Old news. The speaker of the WI. House just said there was widespread fraud. That means it has been proven. Of course he intends to do nothing about it but concurs the election in WI. was stolen. Suck it up shill.


----------



## schmidlap

Lastamender said:


> Regardless of age? Are you really as stupid as you sound? A rhetorical question, no need to reply.


If you labor under the the delusion that a legitimate vote is assigned a relative value based upon the voter's age, race, gender, educational attainment, or by the method he chose to cast his vote, you should be informed that every legitimate vote is assigned precisely the same value as every other.


----------



## otto105

Lastamender said:


> Old news. The speaker of the WI. House just said there was widespread fraud. That means it has been proven. Of course he intends to do nothing about it but concurs the election in WI. was stolen. Suck it up shill.


Yeah, I won't put too much faith in robin vos and his leading a band of conspiracy kooks.

Vos claims widespread fraud in 2020 election after meeting with activists, but says no path to decertify | WisPolitics.com


----------



## schmidlap

Lastamender said:


> The speaker of the WI. House just said there was widespread fraud. That means it has been proven.


By what court or other legal venue?

The lies may fit your fantasy life to a T, but fizzle pathetically in the real world.
Wisconsin GOP leader meets with election fraud backers​Fact Check: NO Evidence Of Widespread Fraud In Wisconsin​
Due to a complete lack of credible evidence, Wisconsin's Republican Speaker of the Assembly Vos rejected calls by Trump toadies to decertify President Joe Biden's victory.


----------



## Lastamender

schmidlap said:


> By what court or other legal venue?
> 
> The lies may fit your fantasy life to a T, but fizzle pathetically in the real world.
> Wisconsin GOP leader meets with election fraud backers​Fact Check: NO Evidence Of Widespread Fraud In Wisconsin​
> Due to a complete lack of credible evidence, Wisconsin's Republican Speaker of the Assembly Vos rejected calls by Trump toadies to decertify President Joe Biden's victory.


Wisconsin GOP leader rejects election decertification call​
That from your first link along with this.
*Assembly Speaker Robin Vos, who called the meeting, emerged to say he believed there was widespread fraud in the 2020 election but the focus should not be on relitigating that but instead on electing Republicans as governor and attorney general this fall.*

You other link is from Feb 18th. Ancient history.


----------



## Lastamender

otto105 said:


> Yeah, I won't put too much faith in robin vos and his leading a band of conspiracy kooks.
> 
> Vos claims widespread fraud in 2020 election after meeting with activists, but says no path to decertify | WisPolitics.com


Vos is a RINO, you dumb SOB.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

schmidlap said:


> I'm glad that you agree that the President won because of the totals of all valid votes in each state, regardless of the age, race,  gender,  educational attainment, or any other characteristic of the voter. Each vote is equal to every other vote.


So he won because of the absentee vote and without those votes he would have lost. We agree.


----------



## schmidlap

Lastamender said:


> Wisconsin GOP leader rejects election decertification call​
> That from your first link along with this.
> *Assembly Speaker Robin Vos, who called the meeting, emerged to say he believed there was widespread fraud in the 2020 election but the focus should not be on relitigating that but instead on electing Republicans as governor and attorney general this fall.*
> 
> You other link is from Feb 18th. Ancient history.


So, no credible evidence has or is being presented in any legal venue anywhere in the nation to challenge the legitimacy of the 2020 presidential election. All the recounts, audits, and dozens of court challenges that had been contrived affirmed the outcome, or were summarily rejected for lack of substance.

Are there Trump toadies who _still_ can't handle the truth?  Obviously.


----------



## otto105

Lastamender said:


> Wisconsin GOP leader rejects election decertification call​
> That from your first link along with this.
> *Assembly Speaker Robin Vos, who called the meeting, emerged to say he believed there was widespread fraud in the 2020 election but the focus should not be on relitigating that but instead on electing Republicans as governor and attorney general this fall.*
> 
> You other link is from Feb 18th. Ancient history.


His belief ain't proof.


----------



## Lastamender

schmidlap said:


> So, no credible evidence has or is being presented in any legal venue anywhere in the nation to challenge the legitimacy of the 2020 presidential election. All the recounts, audits, and dozens of court challenges that had been contrived affirmed the outcome, or were summarily rejected for lack of substance.
> 
> Are there Trump toadies who _still_ can't handle the truth?  Obviously.


That is credible evidence if the legislature believes it. WI was stolen along with the other swing states. It will all come out. The more that comes out before the election the better. Your lie is crumbling and has failed.


----------



## Lastamender

otto105 said:


> His belief ain't proof.


It is to me and a shitload of others. The calls to decertify the election proves it. The BIG Lie of yours is dead.


----------



## otto105

Lastamender said:


> It is to me and a shitload of others. The calls to decertify the election proves it. The BIG Lie of yours is dead.


Dude the Big Lie is your deranged belief that it exists.


----------



## schmidlap

Lastamender said:


> That is credible evidence if the legislature believes it.


You mistake an article of faith that_ you_ want to believe in with the evidentiary proof that is required in any legal venue.

The Cry Baby Loser raves that he won the election _"in a Landslide!"_ yet has failed in numerous recounts, audits, and court challenges to sustain his lie that incited his goons to attack Congress.

Nor has the most cringing of Trump toadies even begun to explain how such a monumental conspiracy that included so many Republican governors, Republican secretaries of state, Republican attorneys general, and other Republican election officials worked, nor has any identified a single conspirator in Trump's crackpot confection.

The Loser lost. No doubt about it.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

schmidlap said:


> You mistake an article of faith that_ you_ want to believe in with the evidentiary proof that is required in any legal venue.
> 
> The Cry Baby Loser raves that he won the election _"in a Landslide!"_ yet has failed in numerous recounts, audits, and court challenges to sustain his lie that incited his goons to attack Congress.
> 
> Nor has the most cringing of Trump toadies even begun to explain how such a monumental conspiracy that included so many Republican governors, Republican secretaries of state, Republican attorneys general, and other Republican election officials worked, nor has any identified a single conspirator in Trump's crackpot confection.
> 
> The Loser lost. No doubt about it.


America lost as 20% want their vote back. Biden won due to the absentee vote


----------



## otto105

AzogtheDefiler said:


> America lost as 20% want their vote back. Biden won due to the absentee vote


President Biden won because he received more votes.


----------



## Lastamender

schmidlap said:


> You mistake an article of faith that_ you_ want to believe in with the evidentiary proof that is required in any legal venue.
> 
> The Cry Baby Loser raves that he won the election _"in a Landslide!"_ yet has failed in numerous recounts, audits, and court challenges to sustain his lie that incited his goons to attack Congress.
> 
> Nor has the most cringing of Trump toadies even begun to explain how such a monumental conspiracy that included so many Republican governors, Republican secretaries of state, Republican attorneys general, and other Republican election officials worked, nor has any identified a single conspirator in Trump's crackpot confection.
> 
> The Loser lost. No doubt about it.


There is no need explain what those Republicans did. We saw it happen. They did nothing. No need for a vast conspiracy when so many had the same goal.


----------



## otto105

Lastamender said:


> There is no need explain what those Republicans did. We saw it happen. They did nothing. No need for a vast conspiracy when so many had the same goal.


What was there to do? Well, besides inventing lies about voter fraud.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

otto105 said:


> President Biden won because he received more votes.


More absentee votes. Correct.


----------



## otto105

AzogtheDefiler said:


> More absentee votes. Correct.


What about mail in votes, the former 1-term president no compete for them?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

otto105 said:


> What about mail in votes, the former 1-term president no compete for them?


Absentee mail in votes. Yes. People were ashamed to vote for Biden in person it seems


----------



## otto105

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Absentee mail in votes. Yes. People were ashamed to vote for Biden in person it seems


Many states have mail in votes dude.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

otto105 said:


> Many states have mail in votes dude.


Of course. Biden won due to the absentee vote. Do you disagree?


----------



## otto105

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Of course. Biden won due to the absentee vote. Do you disagree?


What is this fixation with absentee ballots?

75% of Americans can vote by mail in/absentee ballots in the US.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

otto105 said:


> What is this fixation with absentee ballots?
> 
> 75% of Americans can vote by mail in/absentee ballots in the US.


Yes of course. Most need a valid reason. Like in MA.


----------



## schmidlap

AzogtheDefiler said:


> America lost as 20% want their vote back. Biden won due to the absentee vote


You remain confused.

 The President won and Trump lost because of the certified votes of *155,485,078* Americans that resulted in an electoral college vote of *306-232*.

Every state, at times after recounts, audits, and court challenges, certified those totals, and the Congress of the United States with the Vice President presiding formally recognized the democratic verdict, despite a goon attack attempting to deny the American public its choice.

_Of course_, you can make claims based upon the pretense that every vote is_ not_ equal to every other vote such as, "Biden won because the votes of college-educated Americans count for more than those of the less-educated," but it is not true. Every vote within every state has precisely the same value as every other vote within that state.

Biden won because *7,052,770* more Americans voted for him than voted for Trump, resulting in the president receiving *74* more electoral college votes.

When Trump voted by mail in the 2020 primary, his vote was assigned precisely the same value as a poor person who had waited in line for hours to cast her ballot, no more, no less.


----------



## schmidlap

Lastamender said:


> There is no need explain what those Republicans did. We saw it happen. They did nothing. No need for a vast conspiracy when so many had the same goal.


Thus, the paranoid conspiracy that festers in the minds of the weird worshipers.

Do you believe the cabal of Republican governors, Republican secretaries of state, Republican attorneys general, and other Republican election officials who conspired coordinated their caper via Navajo Code Talkers, after having coordinated all national independent public surveys throughout four years in falsifying the Loser's relentless public disapproval?

Wow.






_They're everywhere1 They're everywhere?_​


----------



## otto105

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Yes of course. Most need a valid reason. Like in MA.


No, only 22% of the 75% require a valid reason.


----------



## Lastamender

schmidlap said:


> Thus, the paranoid conspiracy that festers in the minds of the weird worshipers.
> 
> Do you believe the cabal of Republican governors, Republican secretaries of state, Republican attorneys general, and other Republican election officials who conspired coordinated their caper via Navajo Code Talkers, after having coordinated all national independent public surveys throughout four years in falsifying the Loser's relentless public disapproval?
> 
> Wow.
> 
> View attachment 618641
> 
> _They're everywhere1 They're everywhere?_​


The media lied about Trump's popularity. They are still lying about it. Fraud has been proven in WI.


----------



## Lastamender

Questions Linger About Pennsylvania's 2020 Election Results and GOP Response
					

The certified 2020 election results in Pennsylvania are still in question for some, but the answers may never come.




					www.theepochtimes.com
				




The certified 2020 election results in Pennsylvania show Joe Biden won with 80,555 more votes than Donald Trump. But when then-*Secretary of State Kathy Boockvar certified the vote on Nov. 24, 2020, the state had 784,752 more ballots than voters; nearly ten times more than Biden’s margin of victory.*


There are legitimate reasons for over-votes; for example, a voter may make a mistake and ask for a new ballot. But Pennsylvania law specifically says when the ballots exceed the total number of persons who voted, “such excess shall be deemed a discrepancy and palpable error, and shall be investigated by the return board, and no votes shall be recorded from such district until such investigation shall be had.”


*Put simply, over-votes can’t be counted until they are investigated.


But they weren’t investigated before the election was certified. The Pennsylvania Department of State did not respond to questions for this story.*

Lots of electoral votes stolen in PA.


----------



## Lastamender

“We can’t ignore it because the laws were broken certifying the election, which now shows that the anomalies, irregularities, and potential fraud, far outweighs the margin of victory,” Audit the Vote PA CEO Toni Shuppe told The Epoch Times. “How do we move forward knowing that our votes are going to count*, without investigating, analyzing and decertifying something that we know was not legitimate?”*









						Questions Linger About Pennsylvania's 2020 Election Results and GOP Response
					

The certified 2020 election results in Pennsylvania are still in question for some, but the answers may never come.




					www.theepochtimes.com
				




*For example, in Pike County, between 2016 and 2020, there was a 6.1 percent increase in Democrat voter registrations, but Biden got 40 percent more votes than Democrat Hillary Clinton.



In Tioga County, there was a 15.6 percent decrease in registered Democrat voters, yet in this county, Biden got 27 percent more than Clinton.*

If that does not scream fraud, I do not know what does.


----------



## otto105

Lastamender said:


> The media lied about Trump's popularity. They are still lying about it. Fraud has been proven in WI.


What fraud has been proven?

gablemen's "report" was just a conservative wet dream.


----------



## otto105

Lastamender said:


> “We can’t ignore it because the laws were broken certifying the election, which now shows that the anomalies, irregularities, and potential fraud, far outweighs the margin of victory,” Audit the Vote PA CEO Toni Shuppe told The Epoch Times. “How do we move forward knowing that our votes are going to count*, without investigating, analyzing and decertifying something that we know was not legitimate?”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Questions Linger About Pennsylvania's 2020 Election Results and GOP Response
> 
> 
> The certified 2020 election results in Pennsylvania are still in question for some, but the answers may never come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theepochtimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *For example, in Pike County, between 2016 and 2020, there was a 6.1 percent increase in Democrat voter registrations, but Biden got 40 percent more votes than Democrat Hillary Clinton.
> 
> 
> 
> In Tioga County, there was a 15.6 percent decrease in registered Democrat voters, yet in this county, Biden got 27 percent more than Clinton.*
> 
> If that does not scream fraud, I do not know what does.


How many eligible voters in each county?

Your stats prove nothing.


----------



## Lastamender

otto105 said:


> What fraud has been proven?
> 
> gablemen's "report" was just a conservative wet dream.


Not for the legislators. They said they believe there was widespread fraud. Good enough for everyone except people backing the traitors. like you.


----------



## otto105

Lastamender said:


> Not for the legislators. They said they believe there was widespread fraud. Good enough for everyone except people backing the traitors. like you.


Take it to court....see how fast it's laughed out.


----------



## Lastamender

otto105 said:


> How many eligible voters in each county?
> 
> Your stats prove nothing.


Again, it has been proven to legislature who said they can't decertify. I hope someone looks into that. You know the same shit went on in every swing state.


----------



## Lastamender

otto105 said:


> Take it to court....see how fast it's laughed out.


The court of public opinion is what matters. This corrupt administration owns the courts. They will think of something to dismiss any case that will prove fraud, they already have.


----------



## otto105

Lastamender said:


> Again, it has been proven to legislature who said they can't decertify. I hope someone looks into that. You know the same shit went on in every swing state.


No, no it didn't.


----------



## otto105

Lastamender said:


> The court of public opinion is what matters. This corrupt administration owns the courts.


Yeah sure, your orange guy lost there too.


----------



## Lastamender

otto105 said:


> No, no it didn't.


Prove it.


----------



## Lastamender

otto105 said:


> Yeah sure, your orange guy lost there too.


----------



## otto105

Lastamender said:


> Prove it.


50-State Certification.


----------



## otto105

Lastamender said:


>


An election is not a court of opinion?


----------



## Lastamender

otto105 said:


> 50-State Certification.


Fake news


----------



## Lastamender

otto105 said:


> An election is not a court of opinion?


I did not say it was.


----------



## otto105

Lastamender said:


> Fake news


Certification of the 2020 election is now fake news?


----------



## Lastamender

otto105 said:


> Certification of the 2020 election is now fake news?


It was illegitimate, so yes it is fake.


----------



## Lastamender

What's the excuse here? Americans cannot see what Dominion does and how it does it? This fact alone robs any integrity the election had left.









						OUTRAGE: To Date Not One Single Independent, Objective and Complete Audit of Dominion Voting Machines Used in the 2020 Election Has Taken Place
					

Dominion voting machines were used across the country in various states and counties.  Yet, since the 2020 Election, not one single independent, objective and complete audit of the Dominino machines used in the 2020 Election has taken place. Dominion voting machines were used across the country...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## otto105

Lastamender said:


> It was illegitimate, so yes it is fake.


And you proof is internet posts of any fraud.


----------



## otto105

Lastamender said:


> What's the excuse here? Americans cannot see what Dominion does and how it does it? This fact alone robs any integrity the election had left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OUTRAGE: To Date Not One Single Independent, Objective and Complete Audit of Dominion Voting Machines Used in the 2020 Election Has Taken Place
> 
> 
> Dominion voting machines were used across the country in various states and counties.  Yet, since the 2020 Election, not one single independent, objective and complete audit of the Dominino machines used in the 2020 Election has taken place. Dominion voting machines were used across the country...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com


Because none is needed whiner.

Where is your proof!


----------



## Lastamender

otto105 said:


> And you proof is internet posts of any fraud.


You have seen the proof. Denying it won't change it WI. was stolen.


----------



## Lastamender

otto105 said:


> Because none is needed whiner.
> 
> Where is your proof!


How do you know that? Did Dominion tell you? Maybe they will threaten to sue. Also, half the country thinks there is a need.

Don't you want to prove there was no fraud? Here is how to do it. Tell Dominion to pony up.


----------



## otto105

Lastamender said:


> You have seen the proof. Denying it won't change it WI. was stolen.


I haven't seen any proof from you or the political hack gablemen.

When will it be shown?


----------



## otto105

Lastamender said:


> How do you know that? Did Dominion tell you? Maybe they will threaten to sue.


They have sued already.

Why don't you post about that?


----------



## Lastamender

otto105 said:


> I haven't seen any proof from you or the political hack gablemen.
> 
> When will it be shown?


A Supreme Court Justice is a political hack? I thought you liked judges? It has been shown, try fucking reading.


----------



## otto105

Lastamender said:


> A Supreme Court Justice is a political hack? I thought you liked judges? It has been shown, try fucking reading.


His actions on the court and actions post quitting the court show him to be a political hack.

A lot of the republic pols in state believe that too.

https://www.courthousenews.com/ex-justices-wisconsin-election-probe-drags-as-critics-scoff/


----------



## Lastamender

otto105 said:


> His actions on the court and actions post quitting the court show him to be a political hack.
> 
> A lot of the republic pols in state believe that too.
> 
> https://www.courthousenews.com/ex-justices-wisconsin-election-probe-drags-as-critics-scoff/


Color me surprised. The evidence is there.


----------



## Lastamender

This guy must have a big family. Otherwise those votes are illegal. Looks like fraud, surprised it is on You Tube.


----------



## otto105

Lastamender said:


> Color me surprised. The evidence is there.


Where?

In a court?

In the WILL audit?

Three recounts?

Tell us all where the fuck it is.


----------



## otto105

Lastamender said:


> This guy must have a big family. Otherwise those votes are illegal. Looks like fraud, surprised it is on You Tube.


Can you tell us all if those ballots had match signatures and were legal?


Or not.


----------



## Lastamender

otto105 said:


> Where?
> 
> In a court?
> 
> In the WILL audit?
> 
> Three recounts?
> 
> Tell us all where the fuck it is.


Right in the report. 92,000 votes are unverifiable, laws were broken, and the legislature has been convinced. If they hold anyone accountable I will be shocked. Fraud, fact.


----------



## Lastamender

otto105 said:


> Can you tell us all if those ballots had match signatures and were legal?
> 
> 
> Or not.


I am not talking about that. How about that?


----------



## otto105

Lastamender said:


> Right in the report. 92,000 votes are unverifiable, laws were broken, and the legislature has been convinced. If they hold anyone accountable I will be shocked. Fraud, fact.


Has gableman taking his findings to a court to present?

Why not?


----------



## otto105

Lastamender said:


> I am not talking about that. How about that?


Then your not alleging fraud occurred from the video?


----------



## Lastamender

otto105 said:


> Then your not alleging fraud occurred from the video?


Yes I am. Ballots submitted by another person cannot legally be dropped in the boxes.

A video obtained by the Montgomery County Republican Committee from Montgomery County through a right-to-know request appears to show a single person placing minimally six to seven ballots into a ballot drop box at the Upper Dublin Library on November 2, 2021.


Voters are only allowed to place their own ballot in the drop boxes. There is a process that allows a voter unable to visit a dropbox to designate a person to submit a ballot for them, but those ballots aren’t permitted to be submitted at a dropbox.








						Pennsylvania Video Shows Ballot Trafficker Dumping Handfuls of Ballots into Ballot Drop Box in Montgomery County - Video Shows More than 100 People Dropping More than 1 Ballot into Drop Box in Just a Few Hours (VIDEO)
					

Video released by the Montgomery County Republican Committee shows one ballot trafficker dumping a handful of ballots into a ballot drop box in Pennsylvania. According to the Republican Party members over 100 people are seen dumping more than one ballot into the ballot drop box in just a few...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com
				




Fraud city.


----------



## otto105

Lastamender said:


> Yes I am. Ballots submitted by another person cannot legally be dropped in the boxes.
> 
> A video obtained by the Montgomery County Republican Committee from Montgomery County through a right-to-know request appears to show a single person placing minimally six to seven ballots into a ballot drop box at the Upper Dublin Library on November 2, 2021.
> 
> 
> Voters are only allowed to place their own ballot in the drop boxes. There is a process that allows a voter unable to visit a dropbox to designate a person to submit a ballot for them, but those ballots aren’t permitted to be submitted at a dropbox.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennsylvania Video Shows Ballot Trafficker Dumping Handfuls of Ballots into Ballot Drop Box in Montgomery County - Video Shows More than 100 People Dropping More than 1 Ballot into Drop Box in Just a Few Hours (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> Video released by the Montgomery County Republican Committee shows one ballot trafficker dumping a handful of ballots into a ballot drop box in Pennsylvania. According to the Republican Party members over 100 people are seen dumping more than one ballot into the ballot drop box in just a few...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fraud city.


Yeah, we can't have voting by the people.


----------



## Lastamender

otto105 said:


> Yeah, we can't have voting by the people.


What don't you understand about illegal?


----------



## otto105

Lastamender said:


> What don't you understand about illegal?


Again, it must piss you off that people vote.


----------



## Lastamender

otto105 said:


> Again, it must piss you off that people vote.


When they do it illegally it bothers me. The fraud is right in front of your vapid self. You can go now.


----------



## otto105

Lastamender said:


> When they do it illegally it bothers me. The fraud is right in front of your vapid self. You can go now.


I see a guy dropping off legal ballots.


----------



## dblack

otto105 said:


> I see a guy dropping off legal ballots.


I see Bigfoot. Incontrovertible evidence.


----------



## Lastamender

otto105 said:


> I see a guy dropping off legal ballots.


It is against the law. Again, read something.


----------



## Circe

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Not that there is anything wrong with that....still very interesting.
> 
> *If we had data for all 50 states, we would likely see Trump winning the Election Day vote in almost all of them and Biden winning the absentee vote in almost all of them.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Absentee Voting Looked Like In All 50 States
> 
> 
> It was historically popular -- and historically Democratic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fivethirtyeight.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 602454


Who could go vote in person? Impossible, what with Covid and the long lines. My husband disapproves of absentee voting --------------- doesn't matter, it was that or not vote at all. So we mailed it in.

The problem is the vote harvesting, going to old persons' homes and just filling them all out for the old people, as Dem votes. All of them unable to talk or think anymore. I want to see an end to that. I think the election was stolen.


----------



## Lastamender

dblack said:


> I see Bigfoot. Incontrovertible evidence.


Denying it does not change it. People will be reminded about it during the next two elections.


----------



## Circe

Moonglow said:


> How much longer are yous guys gonna cry over an election?


Until Trump gets in again --------------

Since you ask.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

otto105 said:


> No, only 22% of the 75% require a valid reason.


Should you not need a valid reason? Logic 101


----------



## dblack

Lastamender said:


> Denying it does not change it. People will be reminded about it during the next two elections.


Oh, I intend to remind them about it every single election from here on out. Democracy is a dangerous thing when voters are as stupid as you.


----------



## Lastamender

dblack said:


> Oh, I intend to remind them about it every single election from here on out. Democracy is a dangerous thing when voters are as stupid as you.


Remind them fraud was never investigated and audits were fought endlessly in court? That Dominion went sue crazy but not one independent audit of their machines has ever happened? Good luck with that.


----------



## otto105

Circe said:


> Who could go vote in person? Impossible, what with Covid and the long lines. My husband disapproves of absentee voting --------------- doesn't matter, it was that or not vote at all. So we mailed it in.
> 
> The problem is the vote harvesting, going to old persons' homes and just filling them all out for the old people, as Dem votes. All of them unable to talk or think anymore. I want to see an end to that. I think the election was stolen.


Then again, your an idiot.


----------



## otto105

Lastamender said:


> Remind them fraud was never investigated and audits were fought endlessly in court? That Dominion went sue crazy but not one independent audit of their machines has ever happened. Good luck with that.


Then again, your an idiot.


----------



## Lastamender

otto105 said:


> Then again, your an idiot.


What I said is true. You seem upset.


----------



## otto105

Lastamender said:


> What I said is true. You seem upset.


Nope, I enjoy your blissful ignorance.


----------



## Lastamender

otto105 said:


> Nope, I enjoy your blissful ignorance.


No you don't. You are triggered because fraud was proven and the state certified a fraudulent result.


----------



## otto105

Lastamender said:


> No you don't. You are triggered because fraud was proven and the state certified a fraudulent result.


See, love it.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

I am not sure why there is so much controversy when the OP is factual?


----------



## otto105

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I am not sure why there is so much controversy when the OP is factual?


Yeah, it refers to republics


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Lastamender said:


> No you don't. You are triggered because fraud was proven and the state certified a fraudulent result.


              The understatement of the year. Triggered indeed,the truth hurts.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Lastamender said:


> Denying it does not change it. People will be reminded about it during the next two elections.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> That is MY POINT. Both sides could have taken advantage. If I have my parents living with me and my daughter turns 18 and I have my wife. Let's say those four never vote. Now I can vote by mail w/o a valid reason as to why I cannot vote in person. I go to all four and state, sign this ballot and vote the way I did since you don't care anyway. They do and my vote now counts as five. Is it fraud? No. But since they are too lazy or don't care to vote and would not have voted in person, I just voted 5x basically and it could have been for Trump, hence he got like 10mil more votes. I just dislike these optics.



You're such a dumbfuck, GayShortBus. 

What you described was 5 individuals casting a vote. Nothing wrong with that. And that would be no different than had they chosen to go vote in person and cast those same votes. And what you're describing is available to Republicans, Democrats & Independents.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> He won because of the absentee vote. We agree.



There's no evidence to show that those who voted by mail would not have voted in person had covid not been raging and had no-excuse  mail-in ballots not been available.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> You're such a dumbfuck, GayShortBus.
> 
> What you described was 5 individuals casting a vote. Nothing wrong with that. And that would be no different than had they chosen to go vote in person and cast those same votes. And what you're describing is available to Republicans, Democrats & Independents.


Of course not except in this case they did not go and vote but took a lazy way out and in turn my vote became five votes as an example. It’s not fraud you fucking lapdog but it’s also not how our voting process should run in my opinion. Got it, Fido?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> There's no evidence to show that those who voted by mail would not have voted in person had covid not been raging and had no-excuse  mail-in ballots not been available.


Correct. And there is no evidence that they would have either, Fido. Your better argument is both sides could have used the same tactics
And likely did. But you’re too stupid to make it as you’re a fucking idiot who voted for a liar and someone you believe sucks.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Of course not except in this case they did not go and vote but took a lazy way out and in turn my vote became five votes as an example. It’s not fraud you fucking lapdog but it’s also not how our voting process should run in my opinion. Got it, Fido?



It's people casting a vote for how they want. And you're against that. You must hate America.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Correct. And there is no evidence that they would have either, Fido. Your better argument is both sides could have used the same tactics
> And likely did. But you’re too stupid to make it as you’re a fucking idiot who voted for a liar and someone you believe sucks.



LOL

Poor, ignorant GayShortBus... what did you _think_ I meant by, _"what you're describing is available to Republicans, Democrats & Independents"_?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Poor, ignorant GayShortBus... what did you _think_ I meant by, _"what you're describing is available to Republicans, Democrats & Independents"_?


Who knows. All you do is talk in circles. You post your love for Biden all over this board and then state he is a liar and that he sucks. You’re a bipolar ocd ridden lapdog.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> It's people casting a vote for how they want. And you're against that. You must hate America.


It’s not “how they want” it’s how one person tells them to vote. If they wanted to do it they would get up off their fat asses and vote. Novel concept for a fat ass lapdog like you, Fido.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Who knows. All you do is talk in circles. You post your love for Biden all over this board and then state he is a liar and that he sucks. You’re a bipolar ocd ridden lapdog.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> It’s not “how they want” it’s how one person tells them to vote. If they wanted to do it they would get up off their fat asses and vote. Novel concept for a fat ass lapdog like you, Fido.



Nope, it's how they want. They choose to vote that way. But your example was your wife, daughter and in-laws. Which ones are you calling "fat asses?"


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


>


Notice you didn't deny any of the post. Good boy, Fido.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> Nope, it's how they want. They choose to vote that way. But your example was your wife, daughter and in-laws. Which ones are you calling "fat asses?"


Nope. They don't care. They just shrug or are bullied into it. In my example its not literally me you idiot. I have explained this to you 100x. Jeezuz your OCD is off the charts, Fido.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Notice you didn't deny any of the post. Good boy, Fido.


Pointing out you're a lunatic and your post just another lunatic rant is not denying it in your crazed mind??

You may be even more nuts than you appear.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Nope. They don't care. They just shrug or are bullied into it. In my example its not literally me you idiot. I have explained this to you 100x. Jeezuz your OCD is off the charts, Fido.



You bully your family, GayShortBus? Do you think anyone buys your, _I'm not talking about my family,_ while you're talking about your family? You certainly can't be talking about other families since you don't speak for other families.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> Pointing out you're a lunatic and your post just another lunatic rant is not denying it in your crazed mind??
> 
> You may be even more nuts than you appear.


OK Fido




Keep voting for idiots. Well you’re their voter base.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> You bully your family, GayShortBus? Do you think anyone buys your, _I'm not talking about my family,_ while you're talking about your family? You certainly can't be talking about other families since you don't speak for other families.


I used myself as an example if my kids were old enough to vote and if my parents lived with me. Neither is the case because I am not a fossil like you, Fido.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> OK Fido
> 
> View attachment 625563
> Keep voting for idiots. Well you’re their voter base.



Great, quote someone I voted for who said men can get pregnant...


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Faun said:


> You bully your family, GayShortBus?




Gay is back to being an insult for leftists, now, is it?



Damn, it's hard to keep up with these things


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> Great, quote someone I voted for who said men can get pregnant...


Joe Biden and Kamala Harris agree with that statement 100%. What is a woman? Durr

You said you’re a Democrat and that’s your party platform, Fido.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Dogmaphobe said:


> Gay is back to being an insult for leftists, now, is it?
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, it's hard to keep up with these things


He keeps hitting on me like a dirty old man. Weird. He is a silly little lapdog.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I used myself as an example if my kids were old enough to vote and if my parents lived with me. Neither is the case because I am not a fossil like you, Fido.



And in your example, YOU painted your own family as "lazy" "fat asses."

You literally posted...

_


AzogtheDefiler said:



			If I have my parents living with me and my daughter turns 18 and I have my wife. Let's say those four never vote. Now I can vote by mail w/o a valid reason as to why I cannot vote in person. I go to all four and state, sign this ballot and vote the way I did since you don't care anyway. They do and my vote now counts as five. Is it fraud? No. *But since they are too lazy* or don't care to vote and would not have voted in person
		
Click to expand...




AzogtheDefiler said:



			It’s not “how they want” it’s how one person tells them to vote. If they wanted to do it *they would get up off their fat asses* and vote. Novel concept for a fat ass lapdog like you, Fido.
		
Click to expand...

_​
_[emphasis added to highlight GayShortBus bullying his own family]_


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Joe Biden and Kamala Harris agree with that statement 100%. What is a woman? Durr
> 
> You said you’re a Democrat and that’s your party platform, Fido.



I said "quote" someone, GayShortBus.  

You fail again because you're a failure.


----------



## Faun

Dogmaphobe said:


> Gay is back to being an insult for leftists, now, is it?
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, it's hard to keep up with these things



He revealed himself to be gay.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Faun said:


> He revealed himself to be gay.


Actually, you revealed yourself as a hypocrite who uses the word as a slur.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> And in your example, YOU painted your own family as "lazy" "fat asses."
> 
> You literally posted...
> 
> ​​​
> _[emphasis added to highlight GayShortBus bullying his own family]_


Nope. But you keep that OCD in check, Fido.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> I said "quote" someone, GayShortBus.
> 
> You fail again because you're a failure.


Google is your friend Fido. Or are you saying the Democrats don’t believe that? LOL


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> I said "quote" someone, GayShortBus.
> 
> You fail again because you're a failure.


You got one of these, Fido?


----------



## Flash

Biden didn't win.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> He revealed himself to be gay.


Nope. Find that post, Fido. LMaO! You wish I was though, little lapdog.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Dogmaphobe said:


> Actually, you revealed yourself as a hypocrite who uses the word as a slur.


I did the same thing and he started calling me gay. He ll do the same to you now. He has really bad OCD. Poor Fido.


----------



## Faun

Dogmaphobe said:


> Actually, you revealed yourself as a hypocrite who uses the word as a slur.



Oh? Have I attacked anyone for using that as a slur?


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Nope. But you keep that OCD in check, Fido.



LOLOL 

_"Nope??"_

I fucking quoted you, ya moron.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Google is your friend Fido. Or are you saying the Democrats don’t believe that? LOL



It's your friend too, GayShortBus.  But no worries, I already knew you couldn't quote them. You just lie.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> _"Nope??"_
> 
> I fucking quoted you, ya moron.


Find the quote. Little lying lapdog. I was doing the same thing.
Calling you out on your hypocrisy, Fido.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> It's your friend too, GayShortBus.  But no worries, I already knew you couldn't quote them. You just lie.


So you’re saying Democrats don’t believe that. For the record, correct, Fido?


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Find the quote. Little lying lapdog. I was doing the same thing.
> Calling you out on your hypocrisy, Fido.



LOL

Why on Earth would I have to find a quote I've already showed you?

You really are an idiot, GayShortBus.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> So you’re saying Democrats don’t believe that. For the record, correct, Fido?



I'm saying you lied and as proof, I highlight your inability to quote any politician I voted for who said men can have babies.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> I'm saying you lied and as proof, I highlight your inability to quote any politician I voted for who said men can have babies.


How would I know who you voted for, Fido? You vote only by mail and you live in Fla. Are you ever not an embarrassment?


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> How would I know who you voted for, Fido? You vote only by mail and you live in Fla. Are you ever not an embarrassment?



LOL

Spot the cognitive dissonance...

*GayShortBus: *_[Chinese Third graders are learning MULTI-VARIABLE CALCULUS. Our Third Graders are being taught that "MEN CAN HAVE BABIES."

Keep voting for idiots. Well you’re their voter base._

*Faun: *_Great, quote someone I voted for who said men can get pregnant..._

*GayShortBus: *_How would I know who you voted for, Fido?_​
Are you ever not a fucking moron, GayShortBus? 

Ever???


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Spot the cognitive dissonance...
> 
> *GayShortBus: *_[Chinese Third graders are learning MULTI-VARIABLE CALCULUS. Our Third Graders are being taught that "MEN CAN HAVE BABIES."_​​_Keep voting for idiots. Well you’re their voter base._​​*Faun: *_Great, quote someone I voted for who said men can get pregnant..._​​*GayShortBus: *_How would I know who you voted for, Fido?_​
> Are you ever not a fucking moron, GayShortBus?
> 
> Ever???


I am making a logical guess since you voted for a liar and someone who sucks, Fido. 

What do you not understand about that? I guess you're racist Fido now. Interesting.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I am making a logical guess since you voted for a liar and someone who sucks, Fido.
> 
> What do you not understand about that? I guess you're racist Fido now. Interesting.



LOLOL 

The part where you _think_ you possess even a modicum of logical thinking skills.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> The part where you _think_ you possess even a modicum of logical thinking skills.


Racist Fido, Biden won due to the absentee vote. The rest is your whining and drivel.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Racist Fido, Biden won due to the absentee vote. The rest is your whining and drivel.



You implied I vote for people who say men can get pregnant.

When I ask you who that was, you admit you don't know.

You're beyond retarded, GayShortBus.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> You implied I vote for people who say men can get pregnant.
> 
> When I ask you who that was, you admit you don't know.
> 
> You're beyond retarded, GayShortBus.


OK Racist Fido. Are you done whining yet?


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> OK Racist Fido. Are you done whining yet?



LOL

By "whining," you mean making a fool of you again. Why? It's entertaining.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> By "whining," you mean making a fool of you again. Why? It's entertaining.


Racist Fido, I am glad you’re entertained. You’re a loyal lapdog.


----------



## rightnow909

Faun said:


> Oh? Have I attacked anyone for using that as a slur?


i htink u should change your user name to 

truthphone

or how about

realityphobe?


----------



## schmidlap

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Not that there is anything wrong with that....still very interesting.
> 
> *If we had data for all 50 states, we would likely see Trump winning the Election Day vote in almost all of them and Biden winning the absentee vote in almost all of them.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Absentee Voting Looked Like In All 50 States
> 
> 
> It was historically popular -- and historically Democratic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fivethirtyeight.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 602454



The President won in 2020 because over 7 million more Americans cast their ballots for him, awarding him 306 electoral votes - via in-person voting, early ballots, absentee ballots, drop-boxes, etc.

Every American's vote counts equally, regardless of the method.

Anyone who wants to know the reality concerning voter _fraud _in 2020 need only look to adjudications and ongoing litigations that requires credible evidence in a court of law.

Propagandists are a disparate matter.

Over a year-and-a-half after the alleged _"Big Steal!", _no investigation, recount, audit, or court appeal has contrived any such evidence - no empirical data, no conspirators identified, no explication of how such a vast caper was masterminded, coordinated, or achieved.

We still just have a Cry Baby Loser pulling a self-serving lie out of his butt to dazzle his lickspittles, nothing more.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

schmidlap said:


> The President won in 2020 because over 7 million more Americans cast their ballots for him, awarding him 306 electoral votes - via in-person voting, early ballots, absentee ballots, drop-boxes, etc.
> 
> Every American's vote counts equally, regardless of the method.
> 
> Anyone who wants to know the reality concerning voter _fraud _in 2020 need only look to adjudications and ongoing litigations that requires credible evidence in a court of law.
> 
> Propagandists are a disparate matter.
> 
> Over a year-and-a-half after the alleged _"Big Steal!", _no investigation, recount, audit, or court appeal has contrived any such evidence - no empirical data, no conspirators identified, no explication of how such a vast caper was masterminded, coordinated, or achieved.
> 
> We still just have a Cry Baby Loser pulling a self-serving lie out of his butt to dazzle his lickspittles, nothing more.


I agree. Because of the absentee vote. You cannot refute that no matter how hard you try.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> He revealed himself to be gay.


I did? How about we ask the mods. If I did I leave the forum forever. If not, you do. OK

Find that post. LOL

transFido the liar.


----------



## schmidlap

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I agree. Because of the absentee vote...


... and because of the _early_ vote, because of the _in-person_ vote, because of the _dropped-off_ vote -_ because of all _legitimate votes, no distinction as to how an American chose to cast his vote. Nor regarding to demographics such as age, gender, race, creed, etc.

Each vote is precisely equal to every other vote.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

schmidlap said:


> ... and because of the _early_ vote, because of the _in-person_ vote, because of the _dropped-off_ vote -_ because of all _legitimate votes, no distinction as to how an American chose to cast his vote. Nor regarding to demographics such as age, gender, race, creed, etc.
> 
> Each vote is precisely equal to every other vote.


He won because of the absentee vote. Why can’t you just admit that and move on?


----------



## schmidlap

AzogtheDefiler said:


> He won because of the absentee vote. Why can’t you just admit that and move on?


Why do you need to pretend that Americans' votes are assigned different values?

You could insist, _"The President won because of the votes of the college-educated," _but those votes were each equal to the votes of the _non_-college educated.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I did? How about we ask the mods. If I did I leave the forum forever. If not, you do. OK
> 
> Find that post. LOL
> 
> transFido the liar.



Who needs mods, GayShortBus? I referred to someone aa a _"flaming idiot"_ and you called that a shot against gays. Only a fag with thin skin and no brain would think _"flaming idiot"_ has anything to do with homosexuality. You revealed more about yourself than you intended there, GayShortBus.


----------



## citygator

AzogtheDefiler said:


> He won because of the absentee vote. Why can’t you just admit that and move on?


I’ll admit it. I haven’t read this whole shit stain thread but Biden won because during the pandemic democrats preferred to mail in the votes, so when you count all legally cast votes he won by a landslide. 

Now why don’t you admit Biden was the legally and lawfully elected winner of the most secure election in history?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

schmidlap said:


> Why do you need to pretend that Americans' votes are assigned different values?
> 
> You could insist, _"The President won because of the votes of the college-educated," _but those votes were each equal to the votes of the _non_-college educated.


When did I say they were assigned different values?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

schmidlap said:


> Why do you need to pretend that Americans' votes are assigned different values?
> 
> You could insist, _"The President won because of the votes of the college-educated," _but those votes were each equal to the votes of the _non_-college educated.


And don't use the college educated BS with me. I have an undergrad from Duke and MBA from NU. That is not the same as someone with a degree in History from Salem State. There are different levels of "educated".


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> Who needs mods, GayShortBus? I referred to someone aa a _"flaming idiot"_ and you called that a shot against gays. Only a fag with thin skin and no brain would think _"flaming idiot"_ has anything to do with homosexuality. You revealed more about yourself than you intended there, GayShortBus.


So I never said I was "gay". You made it up. Thanks for playing, transFido. 

You have made several statements defending trans so you must be trans by your own warped logic.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

citygator said:


> I’ll admit it. I haven’t read this whole shit stain thread but Biden won because during the pandemic democrats preferred to mail in the votes, so when you count all legally cast votes he won by a landslide.
> 
> Now why don’t you admit Biden was the legally and lawfully elected winner of the most secure election in history?


I have admitted it. I will do it again and in BOLD. In terms of the most secure? That is subjective. I have been involved in town elections and they are very secure IMO. 

*Biden was the legally and lawfully elected winner*


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> So I never said I was "gay". You made it up. Thanks for playing, transFido.
> 
> You have made several statements defending trans so you must be trans by your own warped logic.



Moron, that's why I said you "revealed" it.


----------



## schmidlap

AzogtheDefiler said:


> And don't use the college educated BS with me. I have an undergrad from Duke and MBA from NU. That is not the same as someone with a degree in History from Salem State. There are different levels of "educated".


You miss the point. College-educated Americans are no more the reason why the president won than are left-handed Americans. A president wins because of _all_, equal votes.

Biden received 81,268,924 individual votes, 51.3% of the total votes cast, resulting in 306 electoral votes. Specifics, such as whether voters were wearing shoes or sandals are irrelevant.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> Moron, that's why I said you "revealed" it.


Nope. That was how you interpreted it. 
But that is OK that you want to offend the gay community. You are a hypocrite leftard.


----------



## rightnow909

I hate the title of this Thread

just despise it

that soul-less creature did NOT win in any way, shape or form

and the fact that the election was stolen makes him an even bigger loser

poor dude's on his way to Hell... (no i am not judging... just stating facts or reality... All those who promote the murder of children can presumably be said to be on their way... not to Heaven)


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Nope. That was how you interpreted it.
> But that is OK that you want to offend the gay community. You are a hypocrite leftard.



False, sissy. That's what you revealed when you got all upset that I made a gay slur when in fact, I said nothing at all about gays.


----------



## Faun

rightnow909 said:


> I hate the title of this Thread
> 
> just despise it
> 
> that soul-less creature did NOT win in any way, shape or form
> 
> and the fact that the election was stolen makes him an even bigger loser
> 
> poor dude's on his way to Hell... (no i am not judging... just stating facts or reality... All those who promote the murder of children can presumably be said to be on their way... not to Heaven)



Poor baby.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> False, sissy. That's what you revealed when you got all upset that I made a gay slur when in fact, I said nothing at all about gays.


Nope. Not what happened and you admit you made a gay slur. LoL

good job transFido.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Nope. Not what happened and you admit you made a gay slur. LoL
> 
> good job transFido.



LOLOL

Retard, calling someone a "flaming idiot" is not a gay slur as it has no reference to homosexuality. You only think it does because you're gay and super sensitive to gay slurs.

Are you ever not a GayShortBus? 

Ever??


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> Retard, calling someone a "flaming idiot" is not a gay slur as it has no reference to homosexuality. You only think it does because you're gay and super sensitive to gay slurs.
> 
> Are you ever not a GayShortBus?
> 
> Ever??


You said you made a gay slur did you not? It’s Ok transFido. Why are you so triggered?


----------



## rightnow909

Faun said:


> Poor baby.


are you going to send this post to yourself and all your crazy lib friends

when Rs CREAM your sorry asses in November?

and in 24?

ha ha... hypocrites as per usual... liars, deceivers... sicko baby killers


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You said you made a gay slur did you not? It’s Ok transFido. Why are you so triggered?



When I called some flaming idiot a flaming idiot? Of course I never said that was a gay slur. In fact, I said it was not. "Flamer" is a noun and it's a gay slur. Far beyond your intellect capable of grasping this, but I used "flaming," not, "flamer." And "idiot" was the noun I used as a slur against that idiot. "Flaming" is an adjective I used to describe just how intensely idiotic that flaming idiot is.

Savvy, GayShortBus? Calling someone a "flaming idiot" is not a gay slur. Again, You're only hypersensitive to that *because you're a raging homo*. See what I did there, GayShortBus? I used the adjective, "raging," like I did, "flaming." To accentuate the noun.


----------



## Faun

rightnow909 said:


> are you going to send this post to yourself and all your crazy lib friends
> 
> when Rs CREAM your sorry asses in November?
> 
> and in 24?
> 
> ha ha... hypocrites as per usual... liars, deceivers... sicko baby killers



LOL

How do you plan on winning in 2024, sore loser crybaby, given the VP on 1/6/25 will be a Democrat and that VP can unilaterally reject Republican electors.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> When I called some flaming idiot a flaming idiot? Of course I never said that was a gay slur. In fact, I said it was not. "Flamer" is a noun and it's a gay slur. Far beyond your intellect capable of grasping this, but I used "flaming," not, "flamer." And "idiot" was the noun I used as a slur against that idiot. "Flaming" is an adjective I used to describe just how intensely idiotic that flaming idiot is.
> 
> Savvy, GayShortBus? Calling someone a "flaming idiot" is not a gay slur. Again, You're only hypersensitive to that *because you're a raging homo*. See what I did there, GayShortBus? I used the adjective, "raging," like I did, "flaming." To accentuate the noun.
> 
> View attachment 638108


I enjoy making you crazy. You feel for it again. TransFido. Lol


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> How do you plan on winning in 2024, sore loser crybaby, given the VP on 1/6/25 will be a Democrat and that VP can unilaterally reject Republican electors.


Wow you have gone fully insane. My job is done. On to the next one.


----------



## Dragonlady

AzogtheDefiler said:


> So it was only an alternative for Independents and Democrats? I see.



Trump told Republicans to vote in person and then he tried to discount the mail-in ballots as being somehow illegitimate. 

Republicans had been encouraging their people to use mail in ballots right up until 2020. Then Trump said they were fraudulent and not to use them. 

It seems stupid to send your mostly elderly voters out to vote live in a pandemic that hits the elderly hardest, after convincing them not to get vaccinated.


----------



## Dragonlady

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I enjoy making you crazy. You feel for it again. TransFido. Lol



You’re truly a legend in your own mind. You keep trying to categorize other posters and, as always, your insults say so much more about you than them. 

Transphobic, thin skinned, and utterly devoid of principles or manners, you make yourself crazy. Hence your hit list signature line. 

W


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Dragonlady said:


> Trump told Republicans to vote in person and then he tried to discount the mail-in ballots as being somehow illegitimate.
> 
> Republicans had been encouraging their people to use mail in ballots right up until 2020. Then Trump said they were fraudulent and not to use them.
> 
> It seems stupid to send your mostly elderly voters out to vote live in a pandemic that hits the elderly hardest, after convincing them not to get vaccinated.


Don’t care what foreigners think


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Dragonlady said:


> You’re truly a legend in your own mind. You keep trying to categorize other posters and, as always, your insults say so much more about you than them.
> 
> Transphobic, thin skinned, and utterly devoid of principles or manners, you make yourself crazy. Hence your hit list signature line.
> 
> W


You are an antisemite.

“Jews invented whining” - Dragonlady


----------



## rightnow909

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> How do you plan on winning in 2024, sore loser crybaby, given the VP on 1/6/25 will be a Democrat and that VP can unilaterally reject Republican electors.


huh?

i just got through prophesying that the Rs would win in 22

sheez...

whoever said lefties have an IQ above room temp

never heard anyone claim that


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I enjoy making you crazy. You feel for it again. TransFido. Lol



LOL

Slobbers GayShortBus.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Wow you have gone fully insane. My job is done. On to the next one.



Oh? You have a problem with the Trump Scheme?


----------



## Faun

Dragonlady said:


> Trump told Republicans to vote in person and then he tried to discount the mail-in ballots as being somehow illegitimate.
> 
> Republicans had been encouraging their people to use mail in ballots right up until 2020. Then Trump said they were fraudulent and not to use them.
> 
> It seems stupid to send your mostly elderly voters out to vote live in a pandemic that hits the elderly hardest, after convincing them not to get vaccinated.



Trump was for mail-in ballots before he was against them...


----------



## Faun

rightnow909 said:


> huh?
> 
> i just got through prophesying that the Rs would win in 22
> 
> sheez...
> 
> whoever said lefties have an IQ above room temp
> 
> never heard anyone claim that



LOL

Oh? You didn't say, _"and in 24?"_


----------



## Dragonlady

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You are an antisemite.
> 
> “Jews invented whining” - Dragonlady



Saying that Jews invented whining isn't an anti-semitic comment for starters.  

You said "Jews don't whine" which is ridiculous given the amount of whining you do.  I guess you're saying you're not Jewish.  You also had to edit the post (which violates the rules) to make it seem like something it wasn't.  This proves what a dishonest liar you are. 

And yet you voted for a man who LOVES the KKK and other white supremacists.  People who murdered Jewish people just for being Jewish.  THAT's the true definition of anti-semitism and YOU voted for it.


----------



## rightnow909

Faun said:


> Trump was for mail-in ballots before he was against them...


he speaks of ONE state

but we know how lefties always distort everything

so as to get elected... I mean so as to steal (bc they know lots of people see through their distortions so they have to just take it)


----------



## Faun

rightnow909 said:


> he speaks of ONE state
> 
> but we know how lefties always distort everything
> 
> so as to get elected... I mean so as to steal (bc they know lots of people see through their distortions so they have to just take it)



That wasn't the only state but it doesn't matter, he was still for it.


----------



## rightnow909

Faun said:


> That wasn't the only state but it doesn't matter, he was still for it.


are u going to be a deceiver all your life?


----------



## easyt65

The 'absentee' ballots....as in those thousands that went missing in NY and ended up in other states....


----------



## Faun

rightnow909 said:


> are u going to be a deceiver all your life?



I'm not deceptive just because you're an idiot.









						Trump seemingly encourages North Carolina residents to try to vote twice
					

The president said voters could send a mail ballot and then try to vote in-person to see if the mail ballot was tabulated.




					www.politico.com


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

If You Can’t Love Biden, He’ll Settle for You Hating Trump
					

The president has finally acknowledged that fear motivates voters more than love and started attacking MAGA America. Will it work?




					newrepublic.com


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

It’s May 17th 2022 and Joe Biden sucks


----------

